# Roll Farms - Herdstock is over, and I'm feeling hung over, lol



## Roll farms

vi1.  What is your climate like?
Indiana  subtropic in summer, artic in winter, and MUDDY the other 8 mos.
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
Three, but our daughter is grown / gone now.  I'm married.
3.    How would you define your farm?
Exhausting, but worth it.
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Build a heated greenhouse and live in it.
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
Ive helped build / modify nearly all our pens.
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
Nope, thats what my hubby is for.  If I learned how, it would make it harder to justify the expense of keeping him around. 
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
Its always been the life-long dream of a kid born / raised in town who wanted / loved / needed animals around me.  I kept rabbits in my mothers garage in a suburban neighborhood.
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Started as a hobby, turned into an occupation when my real job went to Mexico.
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
Im pretty good w/ animal husbandry, gardening, etc.  Id love to be able to do my own surgeries (c-sections and the like) here.  I always want to learn more about anything Im interested in.
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
Pigs or cows - again.  
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Thats a large part of it.  I despise store-bought food  it tastes like the cardboard it came in.
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
In a good book.
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
No to the semi, yes to the tractor.  But give me 15 minutes to practice and I'll drive the semi, too.
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I make a lot of different things  from Native American stuff (dreamcatchers, mandellas, etc.) to painting signs and ceramics, to sewing our curtains and chair covers.
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yes, all kinds.  We currently have goats, rabbits, guineas, chickens and one old fat sheep.  Weve had cattle, swine, sheep, llamas, alpacas, and horses.
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
Nope.  But DH can.  See #6 above.
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
How much space are we allowed?  I grow veggies and have roughly 300 different perennials and annuals.  Im an obsessive seed collector and last year started selling perennial starts, bulbs, and seeds off the farm to help offset the cost of the plants I buy every spring.
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
When I have time.weve only made it to our pond once this year, between the heat and the gardens.  We use bait.
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
18.5 acres here, 5 acres at FILs place.  This is country, FILs is zoned county but realllllly close to the city.
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
UmmmI have a certificate that says I completed training at the Flying Mouse Computer Class in 1999.
Also completed the meat goat certification process at Langston U in OK.
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Goats w/ a minor in poultry (it used to be the other way around and we had 35 breeds of poultry and pheasants, and then BIRD FLU happened)
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
Hmmm.  There are so many existing already I doubt Id need to create my own.
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
Nope  dh  see 6 above.  Well, I can frame / build simple things when hes at work butI have to let him feel useful.
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Im interested in whatevers best for a particular situation  be it herbal or traditional.  I dont obsessively seek herbal info, but if I read something that others have luck with, I will file it away, try it, and see how it works here.
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Alaska.  Austrailia.  Summer in Alaska and Winter is AU.
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
Nope.  But were always cutting / splitting wood and giving it away or selling it.  We have a lot of trees and lose some every year.  
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
Able to heal sick animals w/ a touch  WonderVet.
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
The few people we socialize with are also critter folkpeople who arent, dont understand us.  I prefer my animals to most people, anyway.  I dont see my family much.  They lead a different lifestyle, about who has what and where it came from and that sort of thing.  
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
I dont necessarily like to cook, but I love to eat, and my cooking is how DH justifies keeping me.  
I shop at an Amish grocery for spices and dry goods, grow / put up as much of our food as I can, and we only use our milk and eggs when we have em.
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
Best  every time Ive saved a sick animal  mine or someone elses.
Worst  every time I lose one.
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
Aside from mushroom hunting, no.
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
My determination.  Hubbys penny pinching (why buy what you can make?)
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
Weve raised our own and took it to a processor locally, but I am squeamish about guts and such so I doubt I ever do any besides chickens.  We do a few mean roos every year, and have friends who raise pigs and cows so we just buy part of theirs.  With only 2 of us, we cant really use whole hogs and steers.
I freeze a lot of stuff, my mother had an unfortunate canning accident and that scared me off of canning.  And, again, w/ only 2 of us...we don't use much.
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
We have solar lights in several places.  Id like to use more solar power.  I do a lot of rainwater collecting to water the plants.  That's not alt. energy, but it saves the well pump some work.
35    What is on your to do list?
What isnt?  I start a new one every day.   Todays: gather 4 o'clock seeds, clean the kid room, fluff the deep litter in the chicken coops.  I think it's easier to look at several small jobs daily than have one big one you keep putting off, so I try to break it up into manageable chunks.
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
In the summer we can for most of what we eat.
37.   In what do you trust?
Very darn little  I hope for the best, but prepare for the worst.
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
When I can.  DH is a mechanic and we can usually nurse things along for a loooong time.  I love to refurbish things like old furniture and can find some use for nearly anything in our garden / yard.  If it's crappy / rust / old looking, I'll stick it in the ground and plant something by it.
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
Yep.  I dont run screaming to a sink if I get blood or poop on me.  
I have even less tolerance for humans than I used to.  I can go a week at a time never leaving this place and not miss the real world one bit.

In addition to the list, I thought Id throw out there that I got my first chicken 19 years ago, 2 days after moving to the country.  My first goat 18 years ago.  Our first kids were born here in 1996.  There were only 2 or 3 goat books available at the time and we didnt get internet until 2003, so a lot of what we know, we learned the hard way or by trial and error.

There are 2 things I wont tolerate  irresponsible animal owners and bratty children.

If theres anything else youd like to know, feel free to ask.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thanks for posting all that information.  It sure gives insight into you.....

I felt myself saying yep, me too to a lot of your answers.

DonnaBelle


----------



## jodief100

Interesting.  We do have a lot in common.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Roll farms

Here's a boat load of pics....to help you see what I'm talkin' about, when I'm talkin'.  

Our barns







My incubators....I used to hatch 200-300 chicks a week and ship all over.  Then Bird Flu caused the USPS to change regulations and prices, and we had several farm stores open locally that flood the market.  I only hatched 500 this year. :/






My "chick barn" - where I raise the younguns and keep my silkies and whatever needs special attention.






My pretty birds











We bought 220 birds once.  This is what the chicken house looked like the next morning...






Some of the stuff I've painted / made
















My flowers





















One of the fawns we've raised






The day we let him go






My daughter w/ the foal born here and an old QH mare we used to have






Porkchop, our 1st "home grown" hog - hamp x duroc and TASTY






And lastly, the keeper of my heart, Fiddles.  (Don't make fun, I used to make fun of people w/ tiny dogs...see what happens??)


----------



## marlowmanor

Love the pictures! What all varieties of flowers do you have? Do you ship seeds? It'd be neat if you did, especially if you had something that I liked. All of them are pretty though. I'd gladly send a SASE for flower seeds.


----------



## Roll farms

Whoops...forgot my Patagonian Cavy






Prairie dog






And Cubby, the Wolf Hybrid we raised / rescued, w/ my little girl.


----------



## Roll farms

Marlowmanor, I'm working on a list of seeds I'll have available soon.  Right now I'm collecting 4 o'clocks like mad.  
You can check out the plants / gardening page on my website if you'd like.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Nice pictures. Love the landscaping.  200-300 eggs per week?     And Fiddles is cute.  Is that prairie dog being cute or getting ready to bite?


----------



## Roll farms

She's being cute.  She smiles when she's happy.  She stands on her back legs and squeals / barks when she's REALLY happy.


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Marlowmanor, I'm working on a list of seeds I'll have available soon.  Right now I'm collecting 4 o'clocks like mad.
> You can check out the plants / gardening page on my website if you'd like.


Will do! I want pretty flowers in my yard!


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Wow, well I now know that I shouldn't complain of everything that I have to do in a day. Your place is amazing! Great job. I love the hybrid. We had Malamutes growing up. Well keep up the great work. Do you get to show off your beautiful place much? Oh and did you ever get to see your buck after you let him go?


----------



## manybirds

hhmmmm where exactly do u live? and where do u keep your spare key?


----------



## elevan

Why a prairie dog and Patagonian Cavy?


----------



## Roll farms

I like wierd stuff...?

I had a beardie and a rat and several ferrets, they've all passed in the last few years.  Almost all of them were rescues, things people bought then didn't want to take care of.  We had a skunk once, too.

SO.  Today.  It's raining.  Hasn't rained here for months, and NOW we get rain for 2 days straight....the gentle, soaking kind my plants needed in July and August. 
I've been in my pj's all day, reading.  I just went to check on the barns, make sure everyone was dry / had water.
Back to my recliner / book / Fiddles in my lap.

We also have a Newfie and another poodle our daughter left here.  And several barn cats.

To fortheloveofgoats - I dunno if I've seen Woody since we set him free or not.  It's possible, but we took him 5 mi. away.  We've released 4.  I'm happily pretending all are fine and not roadkill or hanging on some guys wall.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I like wierd stuff...?
> 
> I had a beardie and a rat and several ferrets, they've all passed in the last few years.  Almost all of them were rescues, things people bought then didn't want to take care of.  We had a skunk once, too.
> 
> SO.  Today.  It's raining.  Hasn't rained here for months, and NOW we get rain for 2 days straight....the gentle, soaking kind my plants needed in July and August.
> I've been in my pj's all day, reading.  I just went to check on the barns, make sure everyone was dry / had water.
> Back to my recliner / book / Fiddles in my lap.
> 
> We also have a Newfie and another poodle our daughter left here.  And several barn cats.
> 
> To fortheloveofgoats - I dunno if I've seen Woody since we set him free or not.  It's possible, but we took him 5 mi. away.  We've released 4.  I'm happily pretending all are fine and not roadkill or hanging on some guys wall.


Wow a newfie, I love that breed as well. You have everything that I wish I could convince my husband to have. lol I guess I will have to read your posts and look at your pictures for my fix. lol Wow, 4. That is neat. How do you end up with them? How do you make it to where they aren't dependent on humans for living? You are a great person for taking care of all the animals, especially the ones that people no longer want, and also the wild babies that need help.


----------



## Roll farms

I work w/ DNR, there are several licensed rehabbers around here, but I'm the only one w/ a steady supply of goat milk...which most wild babies do well on.

80% of the time when fawns are 'found' by people and brought to DNR, they shoulda been left alone.  The moms leave them and go off to forage.  People assume they're abandoned and take them away.

We've tried to raise 6 fawns.  One died at several weeks (vet suspected it WAS a 'rejected by mom'-thing, her insides weren't right) and the other died while in 'training' - she hung herself on a fence.  We try not to mess w/ them too much and let them forage / wander the pasture as much as possible after the bottle feeding.  They imprint on us, but we're sorta mean (not cruel - just not friendly anymore) to them for the last mo. or so...Push them away.  Make scary noises when they get close, etc.

We also pen them w/ our 'wildest' goats.  They see the goats 'run' from us, so they do too.  Herd instinct is amazing.  And the goats don't really 'accept' them, they won't let them have feed or lie w/ them, so there's no real risk of them wanting to be here.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Wow, that is so cool. Keep up the great work momma of all thing's.


----------



## manybirds

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I work w/ DNR, there are several licensed rehabbers around here, but I'm the only one w/ a steady supply of goat milk...which most wild babies do well on.
> 
> 80% of the time when fawns are 'found' by people and brought to DNR, they shoulda been left alone.  The moms leave them and go off to forage.  People assume they're abandoned and take them away.
> 
> We've tried to raise 6 fawns.  One died at several weeks (vet suspected it WAS a 'rejected by mom'-thing, her insides weren't right) and the other died while in 'training' - she hung herself on a fence.  We try not to mess w/ them too much and let them forage / wander the pasture as much as possible after the bottle feeding.  They imprint on us, but we're sorta mean (not cruel - just not friendly anymore) to them for the last mo. or so...Push them away.  Make scary noises when they get close, etc.
> 
> We also pen them w/ our 'wildest' goats.  They see the goats 'run' from us, so they do too.  Herd instinct is amazing.  And the goats don't really 'accept' them, they won't let them have feed or lie w/ them, so there's no real risk of them wanting to be here.


isn't it hard to be mean


----------



## Roll farms

Nah, it's not hard....just part of doing what's best for them.

I keep forgetting the rabbits...they're DH's project, not mine...but we have Flemish, Calis, Lops, (pairs) and one NZ doe.


----------



## manybirds

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nah, it's not hard....just part of doing what's best for them.


yey i suppose. as long as u know it's rite


----------



## SheepGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We also pen them w/ our 'wildest' goats.


You probably already know this, but I want to warn you about housing deer with ruminants because of meningeal worms. I know adult deer are hosts, not sure about baby deer... We had two ewes in two years get meningeal worms and they both died. The first ewe her brain was affected and she was just lying down most of the time all splayed out, convulsing. The other ewe, her spine was affected and she couldn't walk. We would put her up in a harness (like in the movie Dreamer, after Sonador broke her leg) so she could get some blood flowing. We ended up shooting them because they weren't ever going to recover and they seemed to be going downhill.


----------



## Roll farms

We had a llama get menengeal years ago.  It's an awful thing.

We give doses of preventative dewormers in menengeal season.  These fawns have all been brought to me as newborns and w/ in 2 wks I give them ivomec and safeguard to get rid of any ickies they might be carrying.


----------



## 77Herford

I am now envious of your garden.  I like Yarrows and MANY other perinnials just don't have the time I used to.  My wife thankfully also likes to garden and plants some of my requests.


----------



## Ms. Research

Thanks so much for sharing your vision of how a small farm should be.  Your hard work shows in such a lovely, peaceful way.  I know the noise factor can't be experienced in some of the pictures lol, but it must be very rewarding sitting back and actually realizing what you accomplished.   

Lots of ideas for a newbie in your photos.  Thanks again.     Congratulations on your hard work and wishing you continued success.


----------



## 77Herford

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also pen them w/ our 'wildest' goats.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably already know this, but I want to warn you about housing deer with ruminants because of meningeal worms. I know adult deer are hosts, not sure about baby deer... We had two ewes in two years get meningeal worms and they both died. The first ewe her brain was affected and she was just lying down most of the time all splayed out, convulsing. The other ewe, her spine was affected and she couldn't walk. We would put her up in a harness (like in the movie Dreamer, after Sonador broke her leg) so she could get some blood flowing. We ended up shooting them because they weren't ever going to recover and they seemed to be going downhill.
Click to expand...

And Lyme disease!!


----------



## Roll farms

Well it's Friday....I clean house on Fridays.
I don't like Fridays....

I didn't get to collect seeds yesterday (rained ALLLLL day) so I may squeeze that in after housework.

Right now I'm only milking Penny 1x a day, she's giving right around 3/4 of a gallon, but I give the LGD's about a quart and the chickens about a pint.  That means I only bother pasturizing every 3rd day.  The surviving orphan kid went 'home' last week so all the milk is going into the freezer.  Right now I'm sitting on 50 gallon, I want to get up to 80 gallon before I quit.  It's amazing how fast I go through it once kids start hitting the ground.

The stupid Big $$ 'splash of color' doe I bought - has a bum udder.  I'm just sure the breeder didn't know   :/  
One side is fine, one isn't.  So one of her kids is 1/2 the size of the other one.  I take the big one (42# at 5 wks!) out every night so that the littler one (30#) can have the one good side all to himself.  Then I give the littler one a supplemental bottle every day w/ Dyne in it.

A lady in Ontario is coming Oct. 3rd to buy them both.  I have read American boer bucks are "hot" in Canada.  She's coming to IN to pick up a Pyr pup and found my site, the boys for sale, and contacted me.  I thought she was trying to scam me at first....both boys go in for TB and Bruc. testing Sept. 16th, and providing they pass, off they'll go.

She's paying for the vet work and such so...why not?

Gotta go to TSC tonight for feed.  I am not out of goat feed yet, but DH needs bunny food.  May as well get it all in one trip while I have him to help.  Usually I get to put it all away while he's at work.

Happy Friday, folks.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll-Nice place!!! I had to lol at the part where you say not to make fun of you for the small dog.....especially when you said you used to make fun of people with small dogs.....lol


----------



## Roll farms

Happy Saturday, all.

Today (if it's not raining) we're heading to a covered bridge festival w/ a friend.  I like to steal high-priced craft ideas that I see and like, and DH likes to look at the vintage farm equipment.  I also found some gorgeous silk flowers for cheap last year for my mama's grave that hold up to sun all summer.  I just swap them out to give her some variety...I know it sounds insane but if I left the same flowers up year round, she'd think I didn't care...she was an attention lover.

If it does rain, we're staying in and watching movies.

This is, of course, after chores / milking / feeding is done.   No major animal chores to do this weekend.

Then I have a wedding reception to go to this afternoon, which means DH will have to do evening chores on his own.  Poooor baby.  
(He acts like it's the end of the world...I do 'em by myself 90% of the time,  )

I was just thinking, in regards to other invitations we've gotten...having animals sometimes gives the BEST excuses to get out of things you normally would have to go to, doesn't it???

Planning on making a huge pot of veggie soup soon, using only things we've grown except for the meat, bought from a farmer friend.


----------



## Roll farms

I sold 2 kids (Shawnee's UNSPOTTED boys) to a buyer in Canada.
We have to jump through a few hoops to accomodate the regulations....The vet called last week to tell me "USA" has to be tattooed in their ears.  
Then he said I had to use red, white, and blue ink.    On that part, he was just kidding.  

I find it sort of ironic that today, when we're feeling pretty patriotic, I'm tattooing USA in ears for the 1st time.

God bless the USA and all we lost and all who serve.

Spending the day watching tributes on tv, football this afternoon, and making some absolutely awesome fajitas, w/ ALL home-grown ingredients.

Life...is GOOD.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Spending the day watching tributes on tv, football this afternoon, and making some absolutely awesome fajitas, w/ ALL home-grown ingredients.
> 
> Life...is GOOD.


Sounds nice.  Did you find anything good at the festival?  I am sorry your football game today is going to SUCK!  It is going to be a disappointing season for you.  Down here in Cincinnati we are used to it 

Lets hope my Cowboys can do something good this year or it is going to be a lousy football season.  I guess I could resort to rooting for the Giants.  My really nice neighbor's boy used play for them.  He lets my boy put on his Superbowl ring whenever he comes by.  

All home grown ingredients for the fajitas?   Even the tortillas?  Flour or corn?


----------



## Roll farms

I found season 5 of Dexter for only 20$ at the festival.  And a pair of Croc knockoffs for 5$ - wonderful summertime yard / barn shoes!

I am not (yet) discouraged about the season.  Yes, it is a blow to lose Peyton, but, it's NOT the Indianapolis Peyton Mannings, and there are 50 or so other guys on the team that I have faith in.  W/ Collins, we have an experienced QB who IS ranked 12th of all active QB's and there is still our awesome defense, etc.  Our running game is what kills us...if we can get that going, we have a chance.

I was shocked Cincinnati lost OchoStinko...w/ him and Brady as a possible lethal combo (if he keeps his ego in check), there could be some awesome games this year.

I'm betting on Green Bay to make it to the SB again, they are just so good.

I better shut up and go frost the cake I've got cooling and get ready for the pre game shows.  I <3 football season!

GO COLTS!


----------



## 77Herford

OMG women who know what football is.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I was shocked Cincinnati lost OchoStinko...w/ him and Brady as a possible lethal combo (if he keeps his ego in check), there could be some awesome games this year.


Ochostinko was more concerned about Ochostinko than the team.  I don't blame him considering the team.  I can't believe Brown is so stupid that he refuses to trade Palmer.  He wants to set an example so other players don't start thinking they can threaten to retire if they don't get a trade.  He is wasting a valuable resource, he could get a decent QB or a few good picks for Palmer and he won't do it.  Brown is the one who needs to keep his ego in check.  He needs to accept the fact he is NOT his father, that he doesn't know how to run a football team, hire a GM, step aside and let someone who knows what they are doing run team.  But he would rather loose than admit he is wrong. 

I think most of our home games will be blacked out this year.  Cincinnati has quit caring about a team that doesn't care about them.  

The Colts have a better chance with their #3 QB that Cinci with their starter.  I root for the Colts, if they aren't playing the Bengals or the Cowboys.  

I LUV FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!   Roger Staubach taught me how to throw a ball when I was 15.  I didn't even know who he was.   He was just "Mr. Arneson's [friend of mine's dad] Friend"  to me.


----------



## 77Herford

Lucky little ......:/.  Aren't you  now.  You've got some tough teams to root for.  Bengals, Cowboys and the Colts.  No Manning, Cowboy's you have Romo is that good?  Lol and the Bengals well they will be the worst team this year barring some major injury on another team.  Palmer would probably bring you a second round pick or two.  Bengals should pick up Garrad for at least the season but I doubt they will.

I like a variety of teams but my fav's are Steelers, Packers and Colts.


----------



## Roll farms

77, those are my top 3 teams, too.

We're getting our butts handed too us, but I'm a loyalist, I'll root 'em til the bloody end.

Go Colts!


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 77, those are my top 3 teams, too.
> 
> We're getting our butts handed too us, but I'm a loyalist, I'll root 'em til the bloody end.
> 
> Go Colts!


Sorry Roll, saw the results.  That one hurt.  The Giants are getting womped right now but somehow the Bengals won?   They were playing the Brown's but still wasn't expecting that. 

'Boys are on the late game, sometimes living in EST sucks!  I miss the night games.     Romo is a good thing if you don't care about the preseason .  The 'Boys have a similar problem the Bengals have, an owner who wants to run everything.  At least Jerry Jones cares about winning.


----------



## Roll farms

Eh, I'm not surprised we lost, I'm just glad it wasn't a total smackdown.  7 is better than 0.

Tonight I'm fretting over my kid.  She moved out last Oct. at the age of 18, convinced she knew more than us.

Seeing another post earlier that said something to the effect that if you raise your kids to be responsible, they will be, got me to thinking....not always.

DH and I were both raised by hard-working people, we had chores and responsibilites and (I think) we both turned into responsible adults.  Not saying we didn't screw up some as kids, but....we at least held jobs and kept out of serious trouble.

Our daughter was raised on this farm, with chores.  We had to practically drag her to the barns, but she did help out.  We didn't let her get a cell phone or stay online 24-7, and she was expected to get good grades or spent her summers in her room, grounded from the phone.  If she wanted extra, she worked extra.  She went to church most Sundays and was taken to libraries, got to go on school trips, etc.

Since she moved out, she's lived in 3 different states, has moved 6 times, gotten and lost 7 jobs, and is borrowing money from my MIL.  Not to mention her 7 tattoos and 3 piercings.  She also admitted to taking drugs to 'stay awake' when one of her former friends ratted her out...but says she isn't anymore.

   

I am hoping she's just sowing her wild oats / going through a phase / being 'a kid'....

It's insane how much I'm worrying and fretting over something I cannot control.  And blaming myself, even though I don't see what we could have done differently. 

Parents of teenagers understand why some animals eat their young.  :/


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm not surprised we lost, I'm just glad it wasn't a total smackdown.  7 is better than 0.
> 
> Tonight I'm fretting over my kid.  She moved out last Oct. at the age of 18, convinced she knew more than us.
> 
> Seeing another post earlier that said something to the effect that if you raise your kids to be responsible, they will be, got me to thinking....not always.
> 
> DH and I were both raised by hard-working people, we had chores and responsibilites and (I think) we both turned into responsible adults.  Not saying we didn't screw up some as kids, but....we at least held jobs and kept out of serious trouble.
> 
> Our daughter was raised on this farm, with chores.  We had to practically drag her to the barns, but she did help out.  We didn't let her get a cell phone or stay online 24-7, and she was expected to get good grades or spent her summers in her room, grounded from the phone.  If she wanted extra, she worked extra.  She went to church most Sundays and was taken to libraries, got to go on school trips, etc.
> 
> Since she moved out, she's lived in 3 different states, has moved 6 times, gotten and lost 7 jobs, and is borrowing money from my MIL.  Not to mention her 7 tattoos and 3 piercings.  She also admitted to taking drugs to 'stay awake' when one of her former friends ratted her out...but says she isn't anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping she's just sowing her wild oats / going through a phase / being 'a kid'....
> 
> It's insane how much I'm worrying and fretting over something I cannot control.  And blaming myself, even though I don't see what we could have done differently.
> 
> Parents of teenagers understand why some animals eat their young.  :/


So sorry to hear about your relationship with your daughter.  I think that someone was me talking about what a good way to raise a responsible happy child on a farm.   I know what it's like to feel guilty.   My son was very rebellious on the way we raised him.  I homeschooled.  Constantly on him for everything.  Times got tough for DH and I had to go back to work.  My son put in public school.  Before he got sick, he realized how good he had it before the change.  When he got sick, he helped me with my guilt that I didn't do everything right for him as a Mom.  

After reading your post, I felt guilty feeling that I would never have to find out what it would be like raising a teenager in today's society.  IMHO, you have nothing to feel guilty for.  You gave her a life that could help round her into a good person.  You didn't just tell her, you showed her through your actions.  That in itself should lift your guilt.   Hopefully your daughter will realize soon what she really had.  

You will never stop worrying.  But you have nothing to feel guilty for.  At a certain age, you need to let them go.   But it's easier said than done.  

Hoping you find peace and your daughter finds her way.


----------



## redtailgal

c.


----------



## Roll farms

I know, RTG, I always say, "If they didn't grow up, I'd have a dozen of them."
She always did good in school, not 'genius' smart, but def. not stupid.   Her freshman year she just gave up, said, "I'm not smart." and started failing classes.
She pulled her head out of her rump her junior year and got all A's and B's the last 2 years.

Ms.R, thank you for your kind words.  It IS very hard now, so many people let kids have whatever they want instead of teaching them the difference between wants and needs.  My daughter saw that and resented us greatly.  

I'm so very sorry you lost your boy.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm not surprised we lost, I'm just glad it wasn't a total smackdown.  7 is better than 0.
> 
> Tonight I'm fretting over my kid.  She moved out last Oct. at the age of 18, convinced she knew more than us.
> 
> Seeing another post earlier that said something to the effect that if you raise your kids to be responsible, they will be, got me to thinking....not always.
> 
> DH and I were both raised by hard-working people, we had chores and responsibilites and (I think) we both turned into responsible adults.  Not saying we didn't screw up some as kids, but....we at least held jobs and kept out of serious trouble.
> 
> Our daughter was raised on this farm, with chores.  We had to practically drag her to the barns, but she did help out.  We didn't let her get a cell phone or stay online 24-7, and she was expected to get good grades or spent her summers in her room, grounded from the phone.  If she wanted extra, she worked extra.  She went to church most Sundays and was taken to libraries, got to go on school trips, etc.
> 
> Since she moved out, she's lived in 3 different states, has moved 6 times, gotten and lost 7 jobs, and is borrowing money from my MIL.  Not to mention her 7 tattoos and 3 piercings.  She also admitted to taking drugs to 'stay awake' when one of her former friends ratted her out...but says she isn't anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping she's just sowing her wild oats / going through a phase / being 'a kid'....
> 
> It's insane how much I'm worrying and fretting over something I cannot control.  And blaming myself, even though I don't see what we could have done differently.
> 
> Parents of teenagers understand why some animals eat their young.  :/


If it makes you feel better, I went through something similar at that age.  Minus the drugs, tattoos and piercings.  Probably would have done the tattoos and piercings had then as popular at the time as they are now.  Signed up for the boyfriend of the month club too.  

Hopefully she will work it out.  I figured out that if I wanted things I needed to pay for them and found out a way to make that happen.  Went back to school and got my degree and now and doing pretty good.  Admitatly I am still paying the bills from school because of all the wild child stuff before.  I did pay Grandma back first!  

My boy just turned 13 and is struggling with the "if you want something you have to earn it" concept.  We are working on it but it is HARD!  

I may be asking for advise with that animal here soon! 

I hope things work out with your daughter.  All I can suggest is offer her your emotional support but make sure financial support comes with strings.  Good Luck!


----------



## Roll farms

Ugh - stayed up too late last night, got up late this morning, and the goats were quite put out when I got to the barn 1/2 hr late.

I knew it was going to be 'one of those days' when I dumped hubby's jar of sun tea in the pasteurizing pot, instead of yesterday's milk.  :/

Chores are done, milk's pasteurized, hummingbird feeders are cleaned and refilled, probably for the last time.  Now I'm heading out to clean out the chick barn.  The silkies are in there and I keep their pens a bit nicer than 'regular' birds since they have feathered feet.

Then I gotta go to town.  I don't like going to town.

Tomorrow's my work day.  I work 1 day a week at Tractor Supply, to get the employee discount.  The day I work is freight day.  I guess they wanna get their money's worth out of me....

Happy Monday.


----------



## marlowmanor

redtailgal said:
			
		

> My oldest is 17 going on 37.
> 
> He graduated a year early, AND completed his first year of college WHILE he was a senior in High school.
> 
> The smarter he gets, the dumber I get.
> 
> *I am fortunate that he is a male child.  Every so often, I have him help band calves. just as a reminder.....*
> 
> Sigh. And they were so cute when they were born.........


LOL RTG, that cracked me up. Since I have 3 boys myself I will have to remember this for when they are teenagers! I've got a while before that though since my oldest will only be 5 this year.


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ugh - stayed up too late last night, got up late this morning, and the goats were quite put out when I got to the barn 1/2 hr late.
> 
> I knew it was going to be 'one of those days' when I dumped hubby's jar of sun tea in the pasteurizing pot, instead of yesterday's milk.  :/
> 
> Chores are done, milk's pasteurized, hummingbird feeders are cleaned and refilled, probably for the last time.  Now I'm heading out to clean out the chick barn.  The silkies are in there and I keep their pens a bit nicer than 'regular' birds since they have feathered feet.
> 
> Then I gotta go to town.  I don't like going to town.
> 
> Tomorrow's my work day.  *I work 1 day a week at Tractor Supply, to get the employee discount.*  The day I work is freight day.  I guess they wanna get their money's worth out of me....
> 
> Happy Monday.


I wish I worked at TSC. Well working in general would be nice, but at least there I'd get an employee discount and be able to talk about farm animals all the time!


----------



## Roll farms

Yesterday was undoubtedly Monday, all day long.  I had to stop at TSC for some water softener salt.... and was asked to work.  
After I got off, I came home to discover my silkies scattered to the 4 winds...DH didn't know I'd left them out to free range and had started his mower and scared them.  Good thing I'm not saving eggs b/c one of the girls was in w/ my cochin roo.
We had a customer due to pick up rabbits (we traded buns for some blue orps).
She was late....
Turns out she blew the sidewall on a tire on the interstate exit ramp.
She calls, and off we go to fix the flat....only when we got there, she had ONE lug nut that was an oddball, and dh had to run back home to get a different socket.
Finally got her fixed up and had to catch bunnies in the dark.  Fretted about her til I heard she made it home.

Hoping for a nice, peaceful Tuesday....

I have shut the incubators down for the year, but if these orps start giving me eggs, I mayyyy just have to hatch a few.

Debating on whether or not I should start cutting down some plants.  There are bazillions of green tomatoes left, I've fried some / frozen some....not sure if we'll get enough warm days to get any more ripe ones.

I do hate to see the end of the growing season.

We were showing pics to a friend this weekend and I found some oldies-but-goodies I'll try to scan and post soon.  Pics of our pond being dug, some of the llamas I used to have, horses, etc.


----------



## 77Herford

Well since you usually get what I get looks like another week at least of tomatoe weather.


----------



## Roll farms

Here are the pics from the tornado....

This is our bedroom.  See how the window came THROUGH the blind, shredding it?  That pressure is amazing / scary! 







Inside the big barn, looking up






This was a chain link gate....






What landed on the goat / peacock / pheasant pen and the shed we'd just finished, and the damage done, from difft. angles
















Other random shots of the damage




































And just to show you how funny life can be...ha ha...

We rebuilt that peacock / pheasant pen.  

1.5 yrs later, we needed our septic tank pumped.  The danged truck hopped the wheel chock, rolled down and.....






Smashed my pheasant / peacock pen.  













We didn't bother rebuilding it again, I CAN TAKE A HINT, lol.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh my goodness, I hope insurance will cover that damage!!


----------



## 77Herford

Nice farm Roll's.  Like the LGD's and the Goats.  I'm having a terrible time choosing what goat breed I want, lol.  Nubian, Ob, Sable, Alpine...


----------



## Roll farms

Obs are the sweetest, most quiet, loving, wonderful goats.

Just don't tell my Nubs, Boers, Kikos, and Toggs I said that.  OK, you can tell the Toggs, they already hate me....


----------



## Ms. Research

Regarding your tornado experience, all I can say is WOW!  Gives me goose bumps just looking at those pics.   And after you get everything situated a Septic Tank Truck takes it out?   I'd take the hint too NOT to build that enclosure there.  

Thanks for posting the pics.  What a memory that must be.  When Hurricane Irene came to town, first time I actually heard Tornado warnings in our area.  DH already had the plan on what we needed to do IF one turned up here.   I just sat and hope they would be just warnings.  That's all they were, thank heaven.


----------



## terrilhb

Rolls I just love your pictures. So sorry to hear about your tornado. Glad all are well. How did you get started raising all these animals and selling them. I have always wanted to but have no idea how to do it? We have 4 acres. Thanks.


----------



## Roll farms

Oh boy, how did I get started selling them...hmmmm.

We'd had all sortsa critters over the years, as pets.  I always wanted a farm and lots of animals, but I worked full time and just had what I could handle while working.

When my job went to Mexico (production supervisor - I was in charge of 5 departments at a small electronics manufacturer - I supv. 65 grumpy women, 40-48 hrs a week -  ), I looked at my life, and what I wanted to do...was I happy?  What did I need to do to BE happy?

DH and I talked about it and decided I could try being a full-time farmer.  We've always been fairly good at getting by w/ what we had (no credit cards or car loans, etc) so while it was an adjustment, we got / get by.

I used to really sell a LOT of birds.  I'm talking 50-100 a week.  I miss the income, but not the chicken poop mess.

When Bird Flu and farm store competition took the bird part out of the equation, I just bought more goats.

I try to cater to everyone...we have "cheap" goats, and better quality goats.  I help people decide what they want, and am here if problems arise.  I read A LOT and try to stay up on what people want / need.  I also disbud, vaccinate and trim hooves for people around here, and we do some breeding.

I will never get rich w/ goats....but I am so very lucky and happy to get to do what I LOVE, instead of just getting a paycheck while doing something I hate.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I will never get rich w/ goats....but *I am so very lucky and happy to get to do what I LOVE, instead of just getting a paycheck while doing something I hate.*


I think when it comes down to it...that's one of the most important things in life.


----------



## Roll farms

Did I say I only work 1 day a week?  HAHAHAHA

Now I'm working Saturday, which makes 3 days this week.  I will feel downright wealthy next payday, 

Busy day today, I'm going to be freezing some tomatoes and juice, dh brought me a bushel basket home from his mom's.  Lots of little piddly gardening chores to take care of, too.
This afternoon, we're going to pick up our Togg buck (he's been breeding at another farm) and will be GLADLY returning their Nubian yearling doe, who's been here visiting Chaos to get bred.  I've seen some loud Nubs but this girl's just silly.  Their farm is an hour away on a boring highway, so I'll be taking a book along for the ride.

I'm still trying to nudge DH into selling the Toggs, life would be much, much simpler w/ only 3 bucks on the place.  I'll even let him keep his fav. Togg and he can just breed her boer or Nub.  

Freeney (boy in my avi) has been at another friends house for 3 weeks to breed her Nubian doe.  He comes home tomorrow or Saturday.

Better get motivated...have a glorious Wednesday.


----------



## jodief100

Sounds nice.  I wish I could quit and work the farm but hubby has priority.  He hates his engineering job and I like mine so if we get to where we can get by on one income it is going to be mine.  I make more too, most years, unless he gets a lot of overtime.  How a degreed engineer got an hourly job is unknown to me but we will take the OT!  

I remember that tornado.  I was on my way to my aunt's place in Indianapolis with the dog in the car and the warnings were all over the radio.  I just keep watching the side of the road thinking that ditch wasn't deep but at least it was SOMETHING!


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah, we miss my income....usually when DH wants a new toy...but he likes home cooked meals and a wife who's not evil-headed (his term for grumpy women).

Tonight I'm getting Mandy and Hannah back - Mandy is a red 75% doe, neice to Creampuff (our herd queen) and 2 teated.  We're also getting Hannah, her daughter back...Hannah is half Nub, and mother to Peyton - my spotted doe...and grandma to Freeney, my awesome boy...maybe I will get lucky and be able to make more Peytons and Freeneys.  Also getting a FB Boer doe.  Couldn't tell ya her name, I'm taking all 3 b/c our friends are moving and have to sell allll their goats.  I'll be taking an Ob or two later, after their bred.


----------



## Roll farms

Well I had hoped to update / post pics of the 3 new goats but it poured down rain yesterday all afternoon and evening and I postponed their arrival til tonight.  I didn't want them being pushed outside in the rain their 1st day here, trying to establish their positions.

SO, instead...I'll post a boatload of old pics I scanned this morning.  I woke up when DH got up for work at 5am and I couldn't get back to sleep.

OK, this one isn't old, I just want to show you my fav. toy....We call her "the tomato"







My Cherokee grandma holding my mother as a baby






My dd and I taken 3 yrs ago, at a fair.  Pay the monkey a dollar and he'll pose w/ you...






This was Cubby, he was 98% Timber Wolf.  A guy I used to work w/ bought him, then decided since he lived by a school he should get rid of him.  I'm so glad I got him.  We lost him to cancer in 2003.  Pictured at 8 wks here.






At 5 yrs old






This was my fav. barn cat, ever...Shunk.  He was bitten in the face by somthing - dog or coyote - and lost an eye.  He looked awful, he was just a big scary looking Tom cat, but was the biggest love.






I love this pic, it's Fajita, showing why she was such an awesome dual-purpose goat - she gave 6# of milk a day and had nice meaty babies.  She is Levi's grandma.






I shoulda known our Kiko buck was going to be trouble...this was him on his 2nd day here.  I still dunno how he got up there... 
The doe in the bucket is Broken Horn, she's Ruby's mama.






Pokey Sheep the day I got her....






This pic is Pokey and Ruby several years later.  Grain gets stuck in her wook and the goats help her out by cleaning her off....






I thought this was interesting...a view from the east side of our pond while it was being dug....My dh and dd standing nearby / in it.
It was cheaper to dig a pond to get fill dirt for our house than it would have been to truck the dirt in.






Our pond from the west side, taken this spring






My dd w/ our very 1st (unregistered) Nubian, Cheyenne.  DD was probably 4 in this pic.  The old trailer we lived in when we 1st moved to the property is behind her.






I truly forgot how far we've come until I started looking at these old pics....these were our first 'barns'....






For comparison, the barns now...






DD walking the 1st goat that was "hers"...






Our 1st two registered goats, Dolly and Pearl.






Razor, our 1st LGD, on the job.  He passed away 2 yrs ago.  RIP, old buddy.






No laughing at my big hair...it was the 90's....my first llama, Rhett Butler.  He was 'just' a pet gelding.  Total sweetheart.






Our 1st registered llama, Oak Lane Frosty Mahogany....we lost him 9 yrs ago to Menengeal worm.  This was the day we brought him home.






After a hair cut, the 1st one done w/ scissors, like Elevan.






Frosty and Pokey.  They adored eachother.






Group photo of some of the horses and the llamas...and Pokey, of course.  There's one goat in there somewhere, too.






The best horse we ever had, Gee.  We rode her until she was in her 30's.  She died at 37 several years ago.











I love this pic, I can still picture my girl wandering around hitching up her britches...she was waiting for her turn to ride Gee.






My dh w/ a bunch of our past goats and kids






Random shots of our property


----------



## manybirds

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well I had hoped to update / post pics of the 3 new goats but it poured down rain yesterday all afternoon and evening and I postponed their arrival til tonight.  I didn't want them being pushed outside in the rain their 1st day here, trying to establish their positions.
> 
> SO, instead...I'll post a boatload of old pics I scanned this morning.  I woke up when DH got up for work at 5am and I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> OK, this one isn't old, I just want to show you my fav. toy....We call her "the tomato"
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/jeepshow.jpg
> 
> My Cherokee grandma holding my mother as a baby
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/GrannyMom.jpg
> 
> My dd and I taken 3 yrs ago, at a fair.  Pay the monkey a dollar and he'll pose w/ you...
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Megnmonkey001.jpg
> 
> This was Cubby, he was 98% Timber Wolf.  A guy I used to work w/ bought him, then decided since he lived by a school he should get rid of him.  I'm so glad I got him.  We lost him to cancer in 2003.  Pictured at 8 wks here.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics3cubbypup.jpg
> 
> At 5 yrs old
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics3cubby.jpg
> 
> This was my fav. barn cat, ever...Shunk.  He was bitten in the face by somthing - dog or coyote - and lost an eye.  He looked awful, he was just a big scary looking Tom cat, but was the biggest love.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics1shunk.jpg
> 
> I love this pic, it's Fajita, showing why she was such an awesome dual-purpose goat - she gave 6# of milk a day and had nice meaty babies.  She is Levi's grandma.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Fajitaup.jpg
> 
> I shoulda known our Kiko buck was going to be trouble...this was him on his 2nd day here.  I still dunno how he got up there...
> The doe in the bucket is Broken Horn, she's Ruby's mama.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/kikoup-1.jpg
> 
> Pokey Sheep the day I got her....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics3pokeybaby.jpg
> 
> This pic is Pokey and Ruby several years later.  Grain gets stuck in her wook and the goats help her out by cleaning her off....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/PokeyRuby-1.jpg
> 
> I thought this was interesting...a view from the east side of our pond while it was being dug....My dh and dd standing nearby / in it.
> It was cheaper to dig a pond to get fill dirt for our house than it would have been to truck the dirt in.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics2001pond.jpg
> 
> Our pond from the west side, taken this spring
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/b40pond.jpg
> 
> My dd w/ our very 1st (unregistered) Nubian, Cheyenne.  DD was probably 4 in this pic.  The old trailer we lived in when we 1st moved to the property is behind her.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics3megcheyenne.jpg
> 
> I truly forgot how far we've come until I started looking at these old pics....these were our first 'barns'....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics3megbarns.jpg
> 
> For comparison, the barns now...
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Farm-2.jpg
> 
> DD walking the 1st goat that was "hers"...
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/PearlandMeg.jpg
> 
> Our 1st two registered goats, Dolly and Pearl.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics3dollypearl.jpg
> 
> Razor, our 1st LGD, on the job.  He passed away 2 yrs ago.  RIP, old buddy.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Razorwdoes-1.jpg
> 
> No laughing at my big hair...it was the 90's....my first llama, Rhett Butler.  He was 'just' a pet gelding.  Total sweetheart.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics2rhettme.jpg
> 
> Our 1st registered llama, Oak Lane Frosty Mahogany....we lost him 9 yrs ago to Menengeal worm.  This was the day we brought him home.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics2001frosty.jpg
> 
> After a hair cut, the 1st one done w/ scissors, like Elevan.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics2001frostyme.jpg
> 
> Frosty and Pokey.  They adored eachother.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Frostytheman.jpg
> 
> Group photo of some of the horses and the llamas...and Pokey, of course.  There's one goat in there somewhere, too.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics2animalgroup.jpg
> 
> The best horse we ever had, Gee.  We rode her until she was in her 30's.  She died at 37 several years ago.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpicsMegongee.jpg
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics2megongee.jpg
> 
> I love this pic, I can still picture my girl wandering around hitching up her britches...she was waiting for her turn to ride Gee.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/oldpics1meongee.jpg
> 
> My dh w/ a bunch of our past goats and kids
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/poj2.jpg
> 
> Random shots of our property
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/b40sky2.jpg
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/b40sky.jpg
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/b40path.jpg


Beautiful pics........ hey your only 9 hours from me  u got any llama's forsale? dosn't looking at old pictures make you sad..... and happy? I like your old tom with the missing eye


----------



## Roll farms

I don't have llamas anymore, just goats, rabbits, and chickens.


----------



## terrilhb

Those pictures are so awesome. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## manybirds

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I don't have llamas anymore, just goats, rabbits, and chickens.


aaaaaaawwwwww thats to bad.


----------



## elevan

I think you did a better job at clipping your llama with scissors than I did...but mine was kicking me in the calf and kneeing me in the groin.  Poor guy was only 8 months out of an abusive home though so I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## Roll farms

Frosty was AWESOME.  If all llamas were like him, I'd have a goobermillion of 'em.  Sweet, patient, easy to lead / trim / deal with.  Rhett was alright too.  But all 5 of my females were grumpy, kicky, hateful, hairy b-words.

When Frosty died, my heart went out of llamas....I said to heck w/ it...goats are smaller and don't require hairdos.


----------



## Hickoryneck

Great pics you have a great place love the barns and gardens.


----------



## Roll farms

Tonight...I am in trouble.

We have this lil shed where DH keeps his buns, right?  And we latch the door w/ an old fashioned piece of wood we slide over so the door won't open, right?

DH was in there and I came out and latched it, then went back up to the house.

Got the eggs cleaned / put away...got to wondering where DH was...went lookin'....he was locked in his bunny barn, MAD at me, and just generally being a big baby.

I mean, they are BUNNIES.  It's not like I locked him in w/ tigers.

DANG.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

Oopsie!


----------



## Year of the Rooster

I really liked your pictures, Roll. Seeing all your goats makes me want some of my own  I've always liked the Nubians (they are Nubians right?  I don't know my goats haha) with their floppy ears.


----------



## Ms. Research

Thanks for sharing the pics.   Yes you did come a long way and what you have accomplished, well I'm envious.  What a place you have.  What a place you made.   Love the picture of your DH with the goats.   And the picture of your daughter hitching up her pants.  Had to smile,  Henry did that all the time.  I was constantly yelling him to put a belt on. 

Glad to see you have a fond picture of your Grandmother.  You should be proud of that heritage.    It shows in how you built your "piece of heaven".


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks everyone for the nice replies.  

The floppy eared goats - some are Nubs, some are Boers.

Funny story about my grandma....She shot her refrigerator once.

My grandfather made moonshine in the 50's and 60's....purely for medicinal purposes, I was told....  ...so I guess they sometimes had bad people and revenuers sneaking around their place.  

One day they went to the grocery store and got delayed (Mom couldn't remember why) returning home...put the groceries away and went to bed.  Papaw got called out by a neighbor a little later to help calve a cow.  Granny was alone.

She starts hearing loud booms coming from the kitchen, gets her shotgun and starts firing in the direction the sounds are coming from....waits....no more shots fired back, so she hits the lights....nobody there....about then, Papaw gets home and they discover the 'shots' she heard were canned biscuits that'd gotten too warm, exploding in their refrigerator!

If I hadn't seen the fridge w/ the holes in it, I wouldn't have believed it either.

The goats didn't come last night, I dunno why, I didn't get a hold of Josh, the guy bringing them, though I tried.  *sigh*  I am NOT a patient person by nature....

This afternoon we're taking Shawnee's boys to the vet for their TB / Bruc. testing.  Then I have a fellow coming to put a depo down on a Nub kid...and someone else coming to pick up some chickens....so he'll probably show up w/ them sometime during all that...


----------



## daisychick

Your farm is beautiful, so jealous of how green everything is.  I live in a practical desert.    Laughing at your grandma story and you locking your man in with the deadly bunnies.    Sounds like my family.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thanks for posting those pictures of your farm and your family.

I love seeing pictures of other people's "slice of heaven".

I can tell you and DH are hard workers.

DonnaBelle


----------



## terrilhb

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Tonight...I am in trouble.
> 
> We have this lil shed where DH keeps his buns, right?  And we latch the door w/ an old fashioned piece of wood we slide over so the door won't open, right?
> 
> DH was in there and I came out and latched it, then went back up to the house.
> 
> Got the eggs cleaned / put away...got to wondering where DH was...went lookin'....he was locked in his bunny barn, MAD at me, and just generally being a big baby.
> 
> I mean, they are BUNNIES.  It's not like I locked him in w/ tigers.
> 
> DANG.


That is hilarious. My DH would not be happy with me either.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Your DH will learn to carry his Cell Phone - if he has one - at all times. Mine learned that lesson the hard way also. He'd been missing for a little while when I went to look for him and found the locked door. Not my doing, it automatically locked behind him. Still funny though even if there were no killer bunnies.


----------



## jodief100

Been there, have a T-shirt.  I carry my cell phone all the time now as well.  I got locked in the woodshed for an hour.  Managed to slide weedwacker line througth the tiny little crack in the door, catch the loop on the latch and yank the latch up.  

Not certain how long it would have been if I hadn't managed that.  The race had just started.  Maybe when he got hungry for his dinner...


----------



## Roll farms

What a day!  Thought I had out of town company coming this weekend, so I had to do a really good house cleaning, then run the 2 kids to the vet, come back home to meet a customer who wants to reserve a kid...or two...then waited for 2 more people to show.  
One was bringing goats, the other picking up birds...the goats arrived finally but in bad, bad shape....
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13542
but the chicken lady fell asleep and is now coming tomorrow....sometime between chores, an hour long trip to pick Freeney up and bring him home, making a huge pot of veggie soup, and going to work at 2 pm.

Thank goodness it's a football Sunday coming up and I get to take a day off....these last few days have run me ragged.


----------



## Roll farms

Yesterday was disappointing.  I'll still root for the boys (Colts), and not all of them did badly...but some of them really need to get on the ball.

The chickens are still here that were supposed to leave Thurs.  I've gotten a different excuse every day.  It's frustrating.

Taking the boys back to the vet for the 72 hr TB check, and going to discuss Mandy and Hannah's condition / aborting them.  I think the Boer doe (Freckles) will *probably* be ok, she's the healthiest of the lot and most likely to be bred to the Ob buck anyway.

Wishing everyone a great week.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yesterday was disappointing.  I'll still root for the boys (Colts), and not all of them did badly...but some of them really need to get on the ball.
> 
> The chickens are still here that were supposed to leave Thurs.  I've gotten a different excuse every day.  It's frustrating.
> 
> Taking the boys back to the vet for the 72 hr TB check, and going to discuss Mandy and Hannah's condition / aborting them.  I think the Boer doe (Freckles) will *probably* be ok, she's the healthiest of the lot and most likely to be bred to the Ob buck anyway.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great week.


Don't feel bad about your Colts.  Eagles here didn't fair any better and their QB they built the whole team around, even though he likes to see dogs fight, is now hurt.  But then again, I'm really a Phillies FAN, keeping my Son's cheering for his team going, and they Won their division.  DH is more into Nascar, #3 was always our favorite!  Boy has that changed since we lost him.  Now DH more or less roots for the underdog Dodge. 

Hope all goes well at the Vet.  Hoping you get the answers you need to make these hard decisions.   Sending you Good Karma from New Jersey for your sweet Mandy and Hannah.


----------



## RPC

Kim I just read you are Cherokee Indian. I am 1/16 so maybe way down the family lines we are related. I highly doubt it but who knows. I love all the pictures and it was neat to learn more about you.


----------



## Roll farms

I think I'm 1/4 cherokee on mom's side and 1/16 Blackfoot on my dad's side.  The rest is German and Irish.  

One of the Canada bound boys has the poops.  *sigh*  It's always something.  
Started him on DiMethox last night and he's still runny this am.  If he's no better by tonight, I'm switching him to SMZ tomorrow am.  They passed their TB test (of course) and I have their registrations back.  The buyer is faxing the permit to my vet today, and once the Brucellious (sp) test comes back it's all set.  It was fun tattooing "USA" in their ears....never did that before.  

When I took them in Friday for the test, the vet says, "I need to SEE their tattoos."  Those of you who've tatted before, know you smear a lot of ink in their ears, right?  Eventually it wears off. 
So while I'm rubbing away at Skooter's ear, trying to get the ink off of the tat, the vet goes and wets the ear of Rusty (buyer's name choices, not mine...)....that ink just smeared and got worse until half the exam room had green ink slung everywhere when Rusty shook his head.  

I'm sitting there w/ a goat w/ a now legible tat and only a small pile of ink scrapings under his head.  Dr. B is coated in a green ink mess and you still can't read the tat.

I sigh and say, "That stuff is like baby goat poop, DON'T GET IT WET!  One of these days, I will get you taught, boy."  
(I do love to pick on him, he's only in his 20's, this is his 3rd year out of school.)

The chickens that were supposed to leave Thurs. aren't leaving.  
The deal was I traded 4 birds for 4 buns.  When they got here, they sounded really, really bad.  They'd been stuck in a hot cardboard box for hours so I was hoping the rattling was *just* from that....the next morning they still sounded bad, and 2 of the hens had white heads, not a nice healthy look at all...  I had my entire flock wiped out (put down mostly.  ) from an outbreak of infectious coryza (sp?) years ago and wasn't taking chances....I asked them to come take their birds back.  Also, I was told they were "X" breed...the roo obviously wasn't pure.  That was never mentioned.

This was on Tues.  
They said they'd come Thurs.  
Thurs. they worked too late.  
Friday they overslept.  
I put them on tetracycline Fri. am b/c even though the barn I put them in only had 2 young cochins in it, I was hoping to ward off spreading anything.  The birds sound better now but still....is it something contagious / they can carry to my birds in other pens??
Saturday...I dunno why they didn't show / call.  
Sunday they got snippy w/ me, and finally yesterday they said to just put them down, they'd send me the money in the mail.

It IS an hr long trip for them...but IMHO, if you sell or trade something, and the buyer doesn't want it b/c of sickness or misrepresentation, you should come and get it, PERIOD.  Or better yet, don't sell / trade it to begin with.

Gotta work tonight.  Oh joy.

Moving the last of the 2011 hatchlings OUT OF THE HOUSE (happy dance) today and into the chick barn.  Out of the last 7 cochins I hatched for DH, 5 are roos.  Anybody need a nice Cochin roo?  
Or a Flemish Giant bunny?
Or a meat rabbit buck?
Or a buff orp roo?
Or some goat milk?  
Or a million dollars...oh, wait...that'd be me.  

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Roll farms

Today I'm gonna tell you a story...it's about my first goat-birthin' / bottle baby.  Be warned, it had a bad ending.  

The first goat I bred was Cheyenne, a Nubian.  She was bred to a buck named "Elvis".  We waited patiently for the kid(s) to arrive....seemed like it took forever.

When my mom was alive, I took her to a lot of appointments (dr, chemo, hairdo, etc.) and cleaned her house for her / got her groceries every week.  Patience was never one of her virtues.  And, not to speak ill of the dead, but it's true....she thought the world revolved around her, or if it didn't, it really should.  
She couldn't get around very well, but she liked to come see my animals.  So, I would just 'drive' her down to the pasture lot and we'd slowly go by w/ her side of my vehicle facing the animals.  As we did this one day, she says, "Hey....is that goat having a baby???"

*screeching brakes sound* - I hopped out of that Geo Tracker, scaled the 5' fence, and was in the lot in no time.  Yup, we have a head sticking out of a goat....this is it!  Mind you this was my 1st time seeing it done, and this was wayyyy before there were neato internet sites showing pics of what it's supposed to look like.  So I stand there and watch, not knowing that a head alone sticking out (no legs) was 'bad'.  After about 5 minutes, Mom was bored / ready to go / said she had to pee.  

But MOOOOOM...my goat's gonna have a baby and you're gonna make me miss it.  *stomps foot*

MOM..."Well, if that GOAT is more important than MY BLADDER...."

*sigh*  I ran Mom home as fast as I could.  That 20 min. trip took 12 and I practically carried her into the house, dropped her purse on the table and *poof* I was gone.

I get back here and Cheyenne is still just standing there w/ a head sticking out.  Hm....I may be new to this...but I don't think this is 'normal'.  I had read "DO NOT" pull kids out, wait for them to push and then gently pull.  Well, she wasn't pushing.  

Finally I called the breeder I'd got her from (and who owned Elvis), who came down and helped me (or...did it herself) deliver the kid.  Cheyenne wanted *no* part of it.  Wouldn't even sniff it.  Lura, the breeder, helped me get some colostrum out and we tried to feed her (little doe kid).  This happened on a Saturday night.  Cheyenne didn't want to be milked and would kick and stomp.  Again, I had no knowledge at the time, no milkstand, and it just generally went wrong every way it could have for a newbie.

I was due to have surgery on Monday for my sinuses.  I knew afterward that I wouldn't be able to lift anything, bend over, etc. for a good while.  My dh then is not the wonderful helpful dh I have now (it took a 6 mo. seperation / filing for divorce a few years later to bring him around) and he flat refused to 'milk a da_n goat." for me while I couldn't do it.  

I had read that if you didn't milk a freshened goat, all sorts of nasty things would happen.  I also thought you HAD to feed the bottle baby every few hours or it would die.
So here I am Sunday morning w/ a kicky goat, newborn kid, an unhelpful spouse, and having surgery in 24 hours. 

I called my stepsister (the only person I knew who lived 'in the country' at the time) and she volunteered to take / feed the baby until I could take over, but couldn't take the mom b/c she had nowhere to keep her - their land was full of her in-laws cows.

I then called a guy who'd been trying to buy a milk goat off of me to feed bummer lambs (I'd never had one to sell him before that).  And in a fit of unreasonable rationality that you can only have in your 20's, I sold him not just Cheyenne, but EVERY GOAT I OWNED at the time, all 6 of them.  If I couldn't have Cheyenne (my favorite) I didn't want ANY of them.  And then I sat down in the pasture and cried.  When DH came down there, I had a big old hissy fit and vowed to never forgive him.  He calmy said, "I didn't ask or tell you to sell any of them, much less ALL of them."  In his (inexperienced) opinion, not milking Cheyenne at all wasn't that big a deal.  She'd dry up, and that was that.... Maybe she would have done ok...maybe not....All I can say is, at the time it seemed like the right thing to do.  I could no more treat her for mastitis than I could milk her w/ a nose full of gauze and bending / lifting restrictions for 2 wks.

If I had it to do over (hindsight and all that), I'd have called the breeder and asked her to take them both for me while I was recuperating...she probably would have.  I just didn't want to 'bother' her, she'd been so good to us.

About 10 mins. after I got home from my surgery on Monday, my stepsister called to tell me the baby had died.  I later found out she had even less of a clue than I did....

The point of this story is, that while it *may* seem like I now have most of my poop in a group, as far as goat babies / birthing goes....It wasn't always so.  
I try to remember back to that time whenever I'm helping someone w/ kidding or starting kids.  
It's a scary time that can have absolutely devestating outcomes, and 'we' goat people need all the help we can get.

AND...having a huge failure is heartbreaking and discouraging...but you shouldn't give up.  
My life w/ goats is so wonderful, I can't imagine how things would be if I hadn't went back out and bought more a year later.

What's truly amazing his how much my dh loves the animals now.  His former "I'll put up a fence / you deal w/ the animals" attitude is gone and some days he practically races me to the milk stand to be the one to do it.  He can 'talk goat' now too.   It takes a while, but men ARE trainable.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Today I'm gonna tell you a story...it's about my first goat-birthin' / bottle baby.  Be warned, it had a bad ending.
> 
> The first goat I bred was Cheyenne, a Nubian.  She was bred to a buck named "Elvis".  We waited patiently for the kid(s) to arrive....seemed like it took forever.
> 
> When my mom was alive, I took her to a lot of appointments (dr, chemo, hairdo, etc.) and cleaned her house for her / got her groceries every week.  Patience was never one of her virtues.  And, not to speak ill of the dead, but it's true....she thought the world revolved around her, or if it didn't, it really should.
> She couldn't get around very well, but she liked to come see my animals.  So, I would just 'drive' her down to the pasture lot and we'd slowly go by w/ her side of my vehicle facing the animals.  As we did this one day, she says, "Hey....is that goat having a baby???"
> 
> *screeching brakes sound* - I hopped out of that Geo Tracker, scaled the 5' fence, and was in the lot in no time.  Yup, we have a head sticking out of a goat....this is it!  Mind you this was my 1st time seeing it done, and this was wayyyy before there were neato internet sites showing pics of what it's supposed to look like.  So I stand there and watch, not knowing that a head alone sticking out (no legs) was 'bad'.  After about 5 minutes, Mom was bored / ready to go / said she had to pee.
> 
> But MOOOOOM...my goat's gonna have a baby and you're gonna make me miss it.  *stomps foot*
> 
> MOM..."Well, if that GOAT is more important than MY BLADDER...."
> 
> *sigh*  I ran Mom home as fast as I could.  That 20 min. trip took 12 and I practically carried her into the house, dropped her purse on the table and *poof* I was gone.
> 
> I get back here and Cheyenne is still just standing there w/ a head sticking out.  Hm....I may be new to this...but I don't think this is 'normal'.  I had read "DO NOT" pull kids out, wait for them to push and then gently pull.  Well, she wasn't pushing.
> 
> Finally I called the breeder I'd got her from (and who owned Elvis), who came down and helped me (or...did it herself) deliver the kid.  Cheyenne wanted *no* part of it.  Wouldn't even sniff it.  Lura, the breeder, helped me get some colostrum out and we tried to feed her (little doe kid).  This happened on a Saturday night.  Cheyenne didn't want to be milked and would kick and stomp.  Again, I had no knowledge at the time, no milkstand, and it just generally went wrong every way it could have for a newbie.
> 
> I was due to have surgery on Monday for my sinuses.  I knew afterward that I wouldn't be able to lift anything, bend over, etc. for a good while.  My dh then is not the wonderful helpful dh I have now (it took a 6 mo. seperation / filing for divorce a few years later to bring him around) and he flat refused to 'milk a da_n goat." for me while I couldn't do it.
> 
> I had read that if you didn't milk a freshened goat, all sorts of nasty things would happen.  I also thought you HAD to feed the bottle baby every few hours or it would die.
> So here I am Sunday morning w/ a kicky goat, newborn kid, an unhelpful spouse, and having surgery in 24 hours.
> 
> I called my stepsister (the only person I knew who lived 'in the country' at the time) and she volunteered to take / feed the baby until I could take over, but couldn't take the mom b/c she had nowhere to keep her - their land was full of her in-laws cows.
> 
> I then called a guy who'd been trying to buy a milk goat off of me to feed bummer lambs (I'd never had one to sell him before that).  And in a fit of unreasonable rationality that you can only have in your 20's, I sold him not just Cheyenne, but EVERY GOAT I OWNED at the time, all 6 of them.  If I couldn't have Cheyenne (my favorite) I didn't want ANY of them.  And then I sat down in the pasture and cried.  When DH came down there, I had a big old hissy fit and vowed to never forgive him.  He calmy said, "I didn't ask or tell you to sell any of them, much less ALL of them."  In his (inexperienced) opinion, not milking Cheyenne at all wasn't that big a deal.  She'd dry up, and that was that.... Maybe she would have done ok...maybe not....All I can say is, at the time it seemed like the right thing to do.  I could no more treat her for mastitis than I could milk her w/ a nose full of gauze and bending / lifting restrictions for 2 wks.
> 
> If I had it to do over (hindsight and all that), I'd have called the breeder and asked her to take them both for me while I was recuperating...she probably would have.  I just didn't want to 'bother' her, she'd been so good to us.
> 
> About 10 mins. after I got home from my surgery on Monday, my stepsister called to tell me the baby had died.  I later found out she had even less of a clue than I did....
> 
> The point of this story is, that while it *may* seem like I now have most of my poop in a group, as far as goat babies / birthing goes....It wasn't always so.
> I try to remember back to that time whenever I'm helping someone w/ kidding or starting kids.
> It's a scary time that can have absolutely devestating outcomes, and 'we' goat people need all the help we can get.
> 
> AND...having a huge failure is heartbreaking and discouraging...but you shouldn't give up.
> My life w/ goats is so wonderful, I can't imagine how things would be if I hadn't went back out and bought more a year later.
> 
> What's truly amazing his how much my dh loves the animals now.  His former "I'll put up a fence / you deal w/ the animals" attitude is gone and some days he practically races me to the milk stand to be the one to do it.  He can 'talk goat' now too.   It takes a while, but men ARE trainable.


Thanks for posting this Rolls.  It gives newbies an understanding that those who are now "experts" did have a learning curve.  We all do.  Showing yours gives newbies like me another understanding that sometimes things don't go the way they plan.   And that when sad things like this happen, it is a true learning curve.   Take these sad times and learn from them to make your breeding program better.  As the Great Philosopher John Lennon stated, "Take this brother, may it serve you well."  Information is education.

BTW, DH say "What, Trainable"?  Nah, he saw the fun of goats through your eyes.  And he decided to join you.  Which is the way it should be.  Common ground for everything makes a SOLID relationship.  Good for you and yours.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Thank you.


----------



## freemotion

Thanks for the story, Rolls....Your advice has been very helpful to many.  (Don't forget the lurkers, too!)  My first goat birthing experience was eerily similar, minus the mother.  Poorly presented large baby, rescued doe and no idea when she would deliver, and almost lost my job when I called out when I saw the head coming (with one leg).  Baby buckling died after several weeks battle with pnumonia and hundreds in vet bills later.  My barn chores, the thing in my life that was supposed to bring me joy and reduce my stress, became filled with tears as I struggled to save that baby without knowledge and without byh.

Haven't lost a baby since....it has only been two more seasons and 11 more kids, but I had to go in after 6 of those 11!  I sure hope those are unusual statistics!

I think it is VERY important for the knowledgeable ones to help the newbies and to do so kindly.  You do.  It is appreciated.


----------



## daisychick

Thanks for sharing the birthing story.   I will tell you it makes me a bit nervous.  I have had all kinds of animals my entire life.  Lots of births: foals, goats, calves, piglets, puppies..but......my mom was always the one who owned the animals and was there for the birthing process.  This time when I finally get to breed my nubians and have some babies I will be on my own, which is why I am reading and absorbing everything I can.    So glad there is the internet and awesome sites like this and wonderful people on here to learn from.  

Oh and I am not a spring chicken either I am 36!  I have just never had the chance to breed anything but chickens around here, all the other girls on my property are "fixed".  Sooooo I am excited to actually have 2 girls that can reproduce.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

Thank you for sharing that Roll.


----------



## Roll farms

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing that Rolls.
> 
> Yes, men are trainable.  Its a long process, and frustrating, but do-able.  A stout rolling pin helps.............


A plastic bag of golf balls works, too.  

Buddy the escape artist Togg Buck is gone (temporarily) to breed someone else's goats.  THANK GOD.  I'm so sick of catching his stinky butt and putting him up...He is the ONLY buck we have who just.won't.stay.in.a.pen.  UGH.

I thought the kididng story might encourage some folks who have had a rough time of it to NOT give up.  They are so worth it once you (ha ha) start to (think you) have things figured out (sorta).

I am a bit curious about something right now.  Under our porch there is one heck of a ruckus going on.  The area is too small to hold much more than a chipmunk / rat / mouse....but I mean they are having a party / WWE match / orgy / or something under there.  There's enough squeeking and rattling around going on to be 2 chihuahuas.
I just HATE when I can hear something and can't see it.

I actually went in the garage and got dh's drill and was all set to start unscrewing boards.  But I realized I'd have to stick / squeeze my head down there to 'see' the ruckus.

And something might bite me on the nose.  
Or, I'll start unscrewing boards and they'll run off.
Or, DH will come home and holler at me for tearing up half the porch.  

So I put the drill up and now I'm just sitting here wishing I knew what it was.   Curiousity may have killed the cat...but satisfaction brought it back.


----------



## kstaven

Roll farms said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that Rolls.
> 
> Yes, men are trainable.  Its a long process, and frustrating, but do-able.  A stout rolling pin helps.............
> 
> 
> 
> A plastic bag of golf balls works, too.
> 
> Buddy the escape artist Togg Buck is gone (temporarily) to breed someone else's goats.  THANK GOD.  I'm so sick of catching his stinky butt and putting him up...He is the ONLY buck we have who just.won't.stay.in.a.pen.  UGH.
> 
> I thought the kididng story might encourage some folks who have had a rough time of it to NOT give up.  They are so worth it once you (ha ha) start to (think you) have things figured out (sorta).
> 
> I am a bit curious about something right now.  Under our porch there is one heck of a ruckus going on.  The area is too small to hold much more than a chipmunk / rat / mouse....but I mean they are having a party / WWE match / orgy / or something under there.  There's enough squeeking and rattling around going on to be 2 chihuahuas.
> I just HATE when I can hear something and can't see it.
> 
> I actually went in the garage and got dh's drill and was all set to start unscrewing boards.  But I realized I'd have to stick / squeeze my head down there to 'see' the ruckus.
> 
> And something might bite me on the nose.
> Or, I'll start unscrewing boards and they'll run off.
> Or, DH will come home and holler at me for tearing up half the porch.
> 
> So I put the drill up and now I'm just sitting here wishing I knew what it was.   Curiousity may have killed the cat...but satisfaction brought it back.
Click to expand...

I hate golf!!!!! Waste of time and good grazing area.


----------



## Roll farms

I agree, golf is a waste.  

But DH works on a golf course.  
Our land butts up to a different golf course.  
The idiot golfers keep tearing down our fence to get to our side to get their stupid golf balls.  
Years ago, we collected golf balls just to sell to a guy who resold them....we'd get 2.00 per doz.  Now since the economy tanked, the golfers chase their own balls instead of just leaving them lie.

I didn't MEAN to hit him w/ golf balls, f'real.  We were 'discussing' his tendency toward clutter - he said he NEEDED all this junk lying around him.... and I picked up a bag of golf balls lying behind his chair and said "You need these???" sort of shaking them....and cheap plastic bag ripped....golf balls started flying.

He didn't see what happened and thought I'd thrown them at him.  It got a lil ugly after that....

It wasn't one of our better 'discussions'.  

The point, though...golf balls stopped being stored in bags anywhere near his chair.

Today we are going to the "James Dean Festival" - yes, it's just as cheesy as it sounds...I live near the town where he was born ("Where cool was born", according to the billboards) and  every year there are huge, and I mean HUGE car shows, craft sales, swap meets, etc.   I'm mainly going for the 'fair food'.  
I <3 me a giant tenderloin and elephant ears....and a good 60's or 70's era muscle car, especially w/ a big block, full cam, headers, etc.   

VROOM, VROOM.


----------



## jodief100

Golf is a waste of space.  and time.  and money.  My mother loves it 

I used to fish golf balls out of the lake when we were kids and sell them.  Made good money too until mom found out and got mad at me for not bringing them home to her.   I am going to go diving in that nasty lake just to bring them home and not get anything for it?  No way!

I would put up a sign and spread about 10 golf balls in easy sight.  The sign says one of these balls will explode when you pick it up.  Are you SURE which one is yours?  

I know someone who has a farm that a housing development now surrounds.  She deliberately does all the noisy chores on the very early morning.  Everyone complains, calls the cops, etc.  They don't like the noise, the dust, the smell.  "we moved out to the country for peace and quiet and to enjoy the farm.  Farms are supposed to be quaint, not loud and stinky"  When the neighbors couldn't get a response from the police, they started driving golf balls in the field while she rides her tractor.  She just bought a hard sided cab, picks up the balls and sells them back for a real nice price.  

It sounds like all of us "red headed, part Cherokee, German, Irish gals"  have the same technique.  I tend to throw things too.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It sounds like all of us "red headed, part Cherokee, German, Irish gals"  have the same technique.  I tend to throw things too.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like all of us "red headed, part Cherokee, German, Irish gals"  have the same technique.  I tend to throw things too.
Click to expand...

Luckily you ladies have a bad aim....


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like all of us "red headed, part Cherokee, German, Irish gals"  have the same technique.  I tend to throw things too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily you ladies have a bad aim....
Click to expand...

Careful not to generalize there mister  

Aim...throwing - could be better but not bad...shooting - I HIT what I aim at.


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> Aim...throwing - could be better but not bad...shooting - I HIT what I aim at.


Same here.  NRA certified marksman in 5 disciplines.


----------



## Roll farms

And...Put enough golf balls in that bag, and I will hit SOMETHING.  

But.  Again.  I still say I didn't 'throw' them at him.


----------



## RPC

I am not going to lie I love playing golf. You get your buddies around grab a case or 2 of beer get like 4 carts and just hit some balls around, drink beer, and crash into each other with the carts then go home. I think this is why we have to find a new course every time we go but its alot of fun.


----------



## Roll farms

Memo to self:  DO NOT let Roger play at dh's club.


Well this weekend's a bummer.  The weather sucks, can't do car shows in the pouring rain.

Don't wanna play goats in the rain, and they don't wanna play either.  DH is over at his mom's house taking care of some things.

Still trying to get DH to make up his mind about the bunny / buck barn.  He's on the fence about repairing the one we have or tearing it down / starting over.  Probably be easier to start over, and cheaper...but he is a penny-pincher at heart and hates to 'waste' the good parts of the shed / barn - thing they're in now.  

Guess I'll go play "All Words" on my kindle until 4, then I'm going to watch the Packers beat the Bears.


----------



## marlowmanor

Boring day hear too. DH is switching between the NASCAR race and the Panthers game. We've got chili beans in the pressure cooker and teh boys are playing nicely together.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

RTG - WOOT!!! Congrats on the lost #s!

And 77 - I guess the moral of the story is that you don't wanna mess with the women of BYH


----------



## Roll farms

Welll...the Colts nearly squeaked out a win last night, against AFC Champ Steelers.  Our O-line (and qb's) may be 'off'....but our Defence kicked butt.  I <3 Colts.

Gonna try and get the buck funk out of a wooden door today.  It's to a kidding stall I had to lock Buddy the escape artist tog in...his beard drags across where my hand has to go to open it, and now every time I try to open the door, I reek of buck funk.  *shudder*

Then I gotta clean that stall, hoping to move Mandy and Hannah over to it (it's about 2-3' bigger each direction) now that I've pimped Buddy out for a while.

I have a 4-H council meeting tonight, and who knows what all else I'll get into....
Have a glorious day, BYH.


----------



## Roll farms

This sending a goat to Canada stuff is a total PITA.

I've talked to the vet more in the last week over paperwork / regulations / etc. than I've talked to him in the last 5 years.  6 calls today.  

Memo to me....next time someone wants you to send a goat to another country....SAY NO.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## Roll farms

*whew*
The bucklings leave for Canada Weds. morning.  I finally got their health papers in the mail yesterday.  Talk about cutting it close....
The buyer probably thinks I'm an idiot, I've told her 3 different prices now for the USDA /APHIS fees.  My vet said 152.00....the state vet called and said the check I wrote was too much.  I needed to give him my debit card no. so he could charge me 102.50.  When I got the papers yesterday...the receipt says 120.50.

Maybe vets are dyslexic....?

Mandy and Hannah continue to improve.  I gave Freckles her Lut / Dex combo and....no abortion, so (yay) she wasn't bred.  I would put her BCS at about 3 now.  She's officially going back into GenPop for good today.

Saturday (boer buck) is back home / in w/ Shawnee now that I've pulled her kids.

Freeney will be going into a pen with Dallas Darlin', for my first official Freeney babies (due March 2012).   

I was NOT going to breed anyone past Oct. but....since Mooney didn't make breeding weight...if she does by the end of Nov. I will still breed her.  One kidding in April won't be the end of the world, I suppose.

I had a big long list of 'honey do w/ me' things for today.  Trim hooves, check eyelids, move goats, etc.  Then I was going to hit the Pumpkin Fest and get my Fall decorating kicked off.....
Now I'll be cleaning up brush for the next 2 days.

We hired out to have 2 trees cut (one aiming for our house, the other aiming for the big barn - otherwise we'd have done it.)  
These guys said they'd be here in the next 3-4 days....on Thurs.  They called yesterday and said they wanted to come NOW.  (We figure they needed beer money for the weekend....why else would you cut down trees on the windiest / worst day of the year???

DH rounded up all the goats (I was off getting my bad hair fixed - it worked this time   - ) and the dogs and locked them in a barn....except Penny, my Ob that hates him.  I had to run down there and grab her / put her up so that they could start.  He shut the sliding barn door and locked it w/ the turnbuckles.

3 minutes before this 120' tree comes down *poof* here come 2 Toggs and Creampuff out that door....so everything had to stop while DH and I caught them and held them while they finished.  Silly goats.

The funny thing is that one of the guys who met Gus (Pry x AS who is huge / scary) yesterday saw him and thought Creampuff was Gus and took off running and yelling.

From Creampuff.  

The goats are sure enjoying the leaf smorgasbord they have now.  My driveway looks like the worst game of pick-up-sticks ever.


Better get to it.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## Ms. Research

Beer money or not, you got your trees down fast.  Good to hear that your house and barn are safe now.   And the goats are helping you clean.     Know all about trees and playing "pick up sticks".  Can't wait until we get ours trimmed a bit.   Want to trim some branches over our garden to give it more sunlight throughout the day.  

Look forward to seeing what Freeney sires.  Wishing you luck on your pending kids.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, both trees are cleaned up, the porch is decorated for Halloween (my fav. holiday - I'm strange) and I have a limping preggo.

http://www.facebook.com/messages/?a...t=a.10150393532845100.405618.746550099&type=1

It's always something....My dh's friend was helping him clean up the tree in the goat lot and when I went down there he says, "Is it normal for a goat to be by itself like that?"
Jazmine was laying off alone under a tree...even after I put out their feed and hay.  Uh oh.  
She finally got up and was limping....wouldn't put weight on her back left leg.  

She got to the barn and dh and I checked her foot out, sure enough she had a big rock in her hoof, when dh flipped it out, pus came w/ it.  *shudder*

SOOOooo, she's in the barn after getting a footbath and Pen G shot.  She's about 2 mos away from her due date.

I'm running out of places to keep my special needs goats, :/


----------



## elevan

Your place is turning into a goat hospital.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I hate when preggos get sick.  Hopefully her hoof will be back to normal in no time.   I like Halloween too, especially because I get to sneak some of the kids' candy.


----------



## Roll farms

The truly pitiful thing is...Nobody can see my decorations from the road.  We're far enough out that we don't get trick or treaters.

So I'm pretty much just doing this for my own fun.  My dd used to love helping me w/ it.  I missed her yesterday.

I checked on Jaz late last night and she'd went from one side of the barn to the other.  She lay down by the hay bales.  
As if she needed to snack all night.  She's already fat. 

One more month of breeding and I'll have my pens back for 'fat' goats, horned goats, kids, and that'll leave me 2 empty (kidding) stalls for this sorta thing.  Hopefully by then Mandy and Hannah will be well enough to go out into Gen Pop.

I had dh's buddy help hold Jaz yesterday while DH and I worked on her foot.  Once he got to the part where the rock was, she started hollering and took off.  Bowled our friend right over.  So that's 3 adults being drug around by an INJURED boer doe.  He was amazed how strong goats are.


----------



## Roll farms

Yesterday I had to get ready for the hay delivery.  Usually DH does this while I do the feeding.  
It involves dragging empty pallets out of the barns and lining them up to put the new hay on, raking up the loose hay that got under them, stacking 'extra' bales that are left on the partial pallets, opening sliding doors, etc.
What he does in 15 minutes took me almost 2 hours yesterday....and kicked my butt....and hurt my tennis elbow.  

Then I shaved our Newf, Boogerman, for the last time until spring.  He was fixing to blow coat and I wanted to get that fur before it got all over.  While he is easier to do than the 2 poodles combined (bigger body, less detail work) he insists on lying down during the whole process, so you almost have to, too.

Then the hay guy came....DH was still at work...so I helped unload and stack 52 bales....at 80# a bale. 

THEN dh got home.  Charlie (the hay guy) and I think he saw us and hit until we were done.  

We got the hay put away (dh used the bobcat - that part's easy) and the feeding done, and worked together on a quick dinner (steak, mac n cheese, and asparagus).

Then...we made a sweet old lady squeal and giggle for 15 minutes.  I cried.  It was so precious.  The story - 

I have "Fiddles" the sweetest, un-yappy, ballsy little Poodle ever.  All 6# of this creature is completely and utterly devoted to me, and DH too.  He just waits for me to finally sit down every evening, hops in my lap, spins, and there he is - his happy place.  He will offer to 'attack' anything that gets close to me.  Just a super-awesome little dog (and this is coming from someone who NEVER had little dogs, or wanted them....he won me over).

We bought a sibling to Fiddles a year later to give to DH's mom, after my FIL died.  She needed someone to care for / talk to.  If possible, he's even more spoiled that Fiddles.

I saw the breeder at TSC the other day and she mentioned that Fiddles' little sister (same litter) was looking for a home, her elderly owners had been put into a nursing home.  
When I talked to my MIL again, she mentioned her neighbor who'd had a stroke was home from the hospital, and that the neighbors' daughter told her "I'm looking for a little dog like yours for my Mom, to keep her from going into a funk since she can't get out much now."

*lightbulb*

We took that dog over there last night and that sweet little old lady nearly peed herself and cried and giggled and held that dog like they were soulmates for life.
Before we left I said, "If you don't want that pup, I can take it back home with me" and I think she was ready to beat me up.  

Today I'm cleaning the kid room, planting tulips and allium, and then working at TSC tonight.  Have a great day, all.


----------



## Roll farms

The kids are bound for Canada.  *whew*  The buyer threatened to steal my silkie chickens, lol.

Now I'm going to go buy a big bag of candy for the vet's office to thank them for the trouble / aggravation this put everyone through.

Gotta get the jeep ready for the final show of the year (yeah, I won't show goats, but I will show jeeps - jeeps usually don't come home sick,  )
Didn't get the bulbs planted yesterday, and I've got a chicken barn to clean out.  No rest for the wicked.

ETA:  Jaz' foot is much better.  So much better that she trashed the barn I cleaned yesterday.  Knocked stuff over and pooped all around.  Good thing I got up in time to clean that mess up before the customers arrived.  She'll go back out in GP today.

Have a great day, folks.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The kids are bound for Canada.  *whew*  The buyer threatened to steal my silkie chickens, lol.


Ahe had better not have, I was going to steal the Silkies the next time I am there!

Good luck at the show!  Send us pictures!


----------



## Hickoryneck

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Gotta get the jeep ready for the final show of the year (yeah, I won't show goats, but I will show jeeps - jeeps usually don't come home sick,  )


 so true


----------



## RPC

Well I am glad you got your bucklings off to Canada. Did they stay long and chat?


----------



## Roll farms

Not too long, about 45 minutes, they had a LOOONG trip ahead of them.

Really nice folks, I think they were thrilled to get the boys.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Wow, they drove down?! I thought maybe there was a shipper involved. They must have really wanted them to drive down!


----------



## Roll farms

They were helping to justify their trip to IN for a Pyr pup by *also* finding some bucklings.

There's a breeder in our county who raises pyrs, Burmese Mountain Dogs, and Newfies.  When she contacted them about the pup, they asked for recommendations for a goat breeder, and they were given our name.  I owe the dog breeder BIG TIME,  

She (the buyer - Allison) said yesterday that the person they bought their 'starter herd' from had sold all their traditionals to them b/c they wanted to get into spotted boers.  
When that breeder found out that Allison was getting kids sired by Kung Fu Panda (and what price they got them for) she got all excited and wants dibs on any spotted kids they throw for Allison.

Watch - every kid those 2 boys throw will be spotted doelings....that'd be my luck. 

I got all the bulbs planted, my cannas dug up (those things multiply like MAD), all the watermelon and cantaloupe vines pulled up, the little chicken house cleaned yesterday before I got called in to work.

Today I'm going to clean the kid room - the annual 'hose it down / sterilize it' for next kidding season - which starts in Dec. this year.  Usually it's cold when I do it and I end up w/ freezing hands....it's going to be 80 here today.
Then either wash the jeep or shave the poodles.  Washing the jeep is fun.  Shaving the poodles is NOT.  Hmmm...wonder which I'll do.  I tend to do the un-fun jobs first and get them over with....but I'm not feeling like shaving the dogs today.


----------



## redtailgal

Hey........when you get thru hosin down your kids rooms, you can come do mine.  Their room isnt too bad, by my oldests closest is scary............


----------



## daisychick

I need to hose down my living room.


----------



## Roll farms

LOL - I meant GOAT kid's room...not human kid.  Although I did have to shampoo her carpet 4 times after she moved out....

So DH for some reason decided he didn't want to go to Jeep Jam this year.  Fine by me, I'm actually "jeeped out" as far as looking at them.  Fun to play in, not talk about for hours, if you know what I mean.

I decided to go to a festival called, "Canal Days" in Metamora, IN.  http://www.metamoraindiana.com/

Gotta get my chores done so we can head out, have a great weekend.


----------



## jodief100

I love Metamora!  They have beautiful Belgian horses that pull the canal ferry's and some wonderful little artisan shops.   

After that you could drive another hour south and come visit me.  We could go to the Woolfest!


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> LOL - I meant GOAT kid's room...not human kid.  Although I did have to shampoo her carpet 4 times after she moved out....
> 
> So DH for some reason decided he didn't want to go to Jeep Jam this year.  Fine by me, I'm actually "jeeped out" as far as looking at them.  Fun to play in, not talk about for hours, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I decided to go to a festival called, "Canal Days" in Metamora, IN.  http://www.metamoraindiana.com/
> 
> Gotta get my chores done so we can head out, have a great weekend.


New Jersey has a canal that runs along the Delaware River.  But it doesn't look like anything you are going to enjoy today.  Nothing here was ever preserved.  Nor do they (elected formalities) chose to preserve it.  

Have fun.  And don't forget your camera.  Would love to hear all about it.  

And Jodie, Woolfest sounds fun too!


----------



## Roll farms

OMG, I will never go during "Canal Days" again.  150,000 people and e'ry one of 'em got in my way today.  
Great little town, I will go back when it's not their annual festival.  *shudder*

Pics can be seen here:  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150401066070100.406997.746550099&type=3


----------



## elevan




----------



## Roll farms

Wellllll....

I hate to do it, but I am taking one of our goats to the sale barn tonight - but, not the 'nasty' sale barn 45 min. South, to the 'clean' sale barn 1 hr East.

The Toggenburg buck just refuses to stay in anything we lock him up in.  He's going to hurt himself (breaking down wire feeders and jumping 4' and 5' walls) *or* get in w/ the 'too-young-to-breed" does OR Mandy and Hannah who are too skinny to be bred.

I cannot / will not leave him tied to the bobcat (where he currently is).

He was tied to a gate so he could have more room.  Then the idiot jumped the gate and nearly hung himself.

I have advertised him here, on CL, and several other places - no takers.  

I even offered to take him back to the breeder where he came from 2 hrs away- she said, "No, thanks...his brother's the same way.  I don't need 2 of them...."

Hate to waste his genetics, he's got a 15/16th aunt who was Ntl. Best Udder 2 yrs ago...but I don't see a choice.

My luck?  Probably the only 2 does he DIDN'T try to breed will be our Togg does.  *sigh*

Before we haul him there, I'll be doing A LOT of flower bed clean up and finishing the annual kid room cleaning.  We're about 60 days away from our 1st babies, folks.  I'm already getting excited...there'll be no living w/ me come Dec. 1st.

PS, thx for the balloons, Emily.


----------



## Ms. Research

Shame but sounds like you are doing what's best for your herd.  You tried.  Maybe someone else out there will have more success with him.  You got babies coming.  And Hannah and Mandy don't need to deal with his advances if he gets loose.  They have comes so far.  

I don't know much about goats, but I've learned alot so far and sometimes you have to do what's best for the rest.  And possibly him if you are taking him to the "clean" barn.  Someone will see his potential.


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah, I am even going to take his papers along (usually I don't take papers to the sale barn, I don't get 'papered' prices so why should they get papers?) but if it'll help keep him alive / working...plus there are a LOT of Amish in that area...maybe they'll see him / want him for a herd sire.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am even going to take his papers along (usually I don't take papers to the sale barn, I don't get 'papered' prices so why should they get papers?) but if it'll help keep him alive / working...plus there are a LOT of Amish in that area...maybe they'll see him / want him for a herd sire.


Good idea Roll.  Amish, they never back down from a good milking stock.  Maybe they will see his potential for their does.  I don't know how the Amish are out your way, but here in PA, I've seen them work with their herd.  In other words, like training.  And they all stay in line.  Wishing you luck in placing him.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, someone saw Buddy on CL and came and got him this afternoon.  *whew* is that ever a relief.

That's pretty much all I can think of at the moment...I'll come back when I'm more exciting.


----------



## elevan

Toggenbrat  



Glad you were able to find a home for him.


----------



## Roll farms

He was fittin' to end up as "Brats" if he didn't get gone. 
He chewed through a horse lead and got away....AGAIN....just before he was picked up.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hey, you need a challenge once in a while! What fun would life be without it. And who better than a goat whose breed you don't even care for.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I just read a comment somewhere that "If it won't hold water, it won't hold a goat"


----------



## Roll farms

Would you believe that now that Buddy is gone....one of the Togg does is in heat.  
I thought both would have been bred long before now but nooooooo.

Reason #752 why I dislike Toggs - they annoy me in every way possible....lol.

Yesterday I took my mini hoof trimmers down to the barn and trimmed the hooves of all the 'kids' - anyone with feet small enough to use them on.  

Right about the time I got Freeny tied to the bobcat (to keep him from getting in my way) and Dallas on the milkstand to trim her feet, I hear a vehicle pull down to the barn.

I open the barn door to find a man standing there....ask if I can help him.  "Uh, yeah...I'm here to pick up the free roosters so and so told me about."
"Didn't so and so give you my card so you could CALL 1st?"  "Uh...yeah....but I was out this way...."

*Heavy sigh*

So I have to get the goats put back up, and commence catching the little extra cochins we have to rehome.  I hand him one and he says, "Uh...I don't  have anything to put it in....do you got a feed sack?"



Up to the house for a box, hand him the rest of the chickens and head back to the barn.

The only one I made bleed was of course Moonie, the slow growing boer doeling....this will probably stunt her some more, :/  
She jerked her foot right when I made a cut and I got quite a bit of her frog....blood commenced, she started being even more kicky, etc.

I didn't do the 2 biggest 'doelings' or Bullitt - my mini trimmers won't open enough to do their feet.  BUT, I got 7 done, all by myself.  

Various things going on at work have me doing more than my usual 1 day a week.
Between that and unexpected people stopping by (the chicken dude was only one of 3 or 4 this week), I feel like I'm not getting much done.


----------



## redtailgal

Are ya missing your toggenbrat yet?  Poor little fella.....

I'm sorry Rolls.  I shouldnt tease you.  I have had calves  (Holstiens usually) like that. Hubby cracks up when I do the the "they are gone" dance.

Thanks for sharing that you made a goat bleed.  I am soooooo scared of quiking them when I trim hooves, and its good to know that 1) the pros quick them from time to time and 2) nobody died from it!  

What I NEED is one of those nifty goat restrainer things......... you know with the head lock...........that would be so much better than standing on my head!


----------



## RPC

So does this mean you will be putting me to work tomorrow? That's right Redtail I am going for a visit tomorrow, I would have picked you up but it was a little out of my way. Kim I have no problem working so just tell me what to do. I can not wait to get down there and see all the animals.


----------



## Roll farms

Nope, Roger, no work for you....just goat talk.  

I love goat talk.


----------



## RPC

Wow i wont know what to do with myself I already have someone doing chores for me so I can come down plus I don't have to work score. This will be a weird Friday for me. But I think I am going to like it alot.


----------



## redtailgal

I am sooooooo JEALOUS.


----------



## Roll farms

I seriously vote you visit IN / OH area your next vacay, RTG.

I used to host the hoosier chickenstocks back in the day, on the original BYC....maybe we need to have a goatstock.


----------



## redtailgal

I'll be goin to Kansas next summer, maybe I'll just swing by and visit you and Elevan on the way............


----------



## kstaven

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I seriously vote you visit IN / OH area your next vacay, RTG.
> 
> I used to host the hoosier chickenstocks back in the day, on the original BYC....maybe we need to have a goatstock.


A BYH herdstock sounds like fun!!!!!!


----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously vote you visit IN / OH area your next vacay, RTG.
> 
> I used to host the hoosier chickenstocks back in the day, on the original BYC....maybe we need to have a goatstock.
> 
> 
> 
> A BYH herdstock sounds like fun!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I third that motion!!!!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'll be goin to Kansas next summer, maybe I'll just swing by and visit you and Elevan on the way............


----------



## RPC

I do not really know what a herdstock is but I am down for it. I will tell you Redtail all about my Roll Farms visit if you would like! I am super excited now I just have to get threw work and I will be down there. This might be  my longest day of work this week.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## RPC

Thank you Kim and Jeff for letting me come down for a visit I had a blast. Redtail I would totally recommend you make a detour next summer and go visit Kim. I had so much fun talking goats and playing with all of them. Even though Missy is a little too in your face for my liking atleast she wasn't running away the whole time like Jasmine. Oh and Redtail FREENEY IS AWESOME!!!!! I can not wait to bring him home, and I can't wait till he has some kids. Sweet Ruby was a nice face to see and I can tell she is so happy. I also got to see the chickens and the rabbits and those blue flemish giants are beautiful, and I don't use that word alot. Thanks again Kim but now that you let me visit once I might try to make it a regular thing, so you might have just opened a can of worms.


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/hanghead.gif
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/sigh.gif
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/tantrumsmiley.gif


Ok seriously I want these smiley options.


----------



## Roll farms

I think I shocked poor Roger.

I wasn't in "make a good impression on a new customer" mode this time.  We've been dealing w/ eachother for 2 years now.  

I cussed.  I smoked.  I let him see my big red jeep.  And he saw Boogerman (newfie) trying to have his way w/ my husband.

That he's willing to come back is a bit surprising...he must be a little 'off' too.   

And Roger, you're welcome to come back.  Sorry Missy kept sticking her head in your...personal space.  At least now you get why I dislike Toggs.


Some folks are coming today to buy Shawnee, the big disappointment doe from the auction w/ the bum udder (which I did disclose to the buyer) who had UNspotted kids.
Then we get to dig up / fix the leaking water hydrants before winter sets in and they freeze.
Maybe start tearing down the 'old' chicken barn to make room for the new rabbit barn / buck pen.

And murder 5 chickens.


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I think I shocked poor Roger.
> 
> I wasn't in "make a good impression on a new customer" mode this time.  We've been dealing w/ eachother for 2 years now.
> 
> I cussed.  I smoked.  I let him see my big red jeep.  And he saw Boogerman (newfie) trying to have his way w/ my husband.
> 
> That he's willing to come back is a bit surprising...he must be a little 'off' too.
> 
> And Roger, you're welcome to come back.  Sorry Missy kept sticking her head in your...personal space.  At least now you get why I dislike Toggs.
> 
> 
> Some folks are coming today to buy Shawnee, the big disappointment doe from the auction w/ the bum udder (which I did disclose to the buyer) who had UNspotted kids.
> Then we get to dig up / fix the leaking water hydrants before winter sets in and they freeze.
> Maybe start tearing down the 'old' chicken barn to make room for the new rabbit barn / buck pen.
> 
> And murder 5 chickens.


Lol, murder chickens.  
Digging up the leaking pipes sounds like a good plan.  Having that problem gone before the hard freeze would be nice.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I think I shocked poor Roger.
> 
> I wasn't in "make a good impression on a new customer" mode this time.  We've been dealing w/ eachother for 2 years now.
> 
> *I cussed.  I smoked.  I let him see my big red jeep.  And he saw Boogerman (newfie) trying to have his way w/ my husband.
> *
> That he's willing to come back is a bit surprising...he must be a little 'off' too.
> 
> And Roger, you're welcome to come back.  Sorry Missy kept sticking her head in your...personal space.  At least now you get why I dislike Toggs.
> 
> 
> Some folks are coming today to buy Shawnee, the big disappointment doe from the auction w/ the bum udder (which I did disclose to the buyer) who had UNspotted kids.
> Then we get to dig up / fix the leaking water hydrants before winter sets in and they freeze.
> Maybe start tearing down the 'old' chicken barn to make room for the new rabbit barn / buck pen.
> 
> *And murder 5 chickens*.


You sound like someone I would have a ball being around.   Are you still doing that cell phone trick?  

HMMM, 5 murdered chickens....  Homemade chicken soup    to have watching your Colts!


eta:  I'll root for your Colts Rolls.  The Eagles really suck this year.    Amazing what Karma does.


----------



## daisychick

Sounds like you had a great visit, how nice to just be yourself.   I would totally fit in at your place.  Except I don't have a jeep to show to the guys, I like to show them my truck.      IF only all the people in the world could just be good country folk.


----------



## Roll farms

I tried the cell phone trick, but Booger was too excited about Roger being here to hump the hubby.

Darn it.

Next time I'm going to take Roger for a scary gator ride....

Shawnee is gone.  All told I lost 550$ on that deal....I'll never buy a bred doe again based on what she *might* be carrying.

Lesson learned.:/

The chickens....another lesson learned....took them in trade b/c I was told they were a certain breed, turned out there was a cross in the mix, and they also didn't appear to be real healthy.  I tried to give them back...no dice.  I kept them isolated and on antibiotics for 2 wks, but I was petrified to risk the health of my stock by mixing them.  

BUT -I couldn't bring myself to kill them, so I put them on C-list this morning as "free chickens - breed, age, health status unknown" and had 6 calls for them by noon...they are gone now, too.

I bred Itty Bitty the TOGG to Freeney today.   DH's choice, I'da bred her Nubian to have family milkers to sell.
You would have thought her boyfriend, the Toggenbrat, would have stayed IN her pen and bred her before he left but noooooo.  TOGGS.  Ugh.

Poor Freeney's batting clean up for all the big boys.  I'm sure he doesn't mind though.  

eta:  It's not like the Colts are rocking it this year, but...I still love 'em.  No fairweather fan, me.
If we could just get Offense and Defense to show up at the same games, we'd be ok...


----------



## redtailgal

BUT FREENY WAS SUPPOSED TO BE INNOCENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

I'ma tell you something...there ain't NOTHIN' innocent about that boy.

He's a natural born BUCK and has been for a while now.   But he still loves to snuggle w/ me.  I'm just glad he doesn't stink ...yet.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/hanghead.gif
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/sigh.gif
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/tantrumsmiley.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ok seriously I want these smiley options.
Click to expand...

Copy and paste the URL and put inside the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 brackets and you can use any smiley you find online here.


----------



## RPC

Kim is right he is not a little innocent boy, He tried to have his way with me last night. I can not imagine what Freeney and Itty Bitty babies will look like. The last time you bred Togg and Boers together you got some awesome kids right?

Kim you are right I am a little off my rocker. I would rather be 'weird' then a boring straight lace CPA that only works and sleeps.

I think we are a lot alike and I have never talked goat for that long and I really enjoyed it you are a wealth of knowledge.

I am totally ready for a gator ride. I love those almost as much as wrecking golf carts.


----------



## Ms. Research

> eta:  It's not like the Colts are rocking it this year, but...I still love 'em.  No fairweather fan, me.
> If we could just get Offense and Defense to show up at the same games, we'd be ok...


Nah not a fairweather fan, just think Vick's background is very questionable especially in a position of leadership.  Hell, most of the players don't even like him.  And the coach, well he's got his own son's BIG drug problems to worry about.   Shame that Philadelphia teams seems to rally around the wrong people.  Sounds good on paper, but never works out.


----------



## Roll farms

Oh, I agree 100% about Vick.  I personally feel he deserves to be put in a cage w/ about 15 very hungry pitbulls.

I was aiming that comment on many of my fellow Colts "fans" who are more or less saying, "I'll root for them when Peyton comes back."


----------



## Roll farms

I love, love, LOVE a productive day.

Cleaned Mandy and Hannah's stinky stall (from Mandy's tummy troubles earlier this week - happy to report she is doing GOOD - real goat berries, not dog logs for the 1st time since she came home), fixed both hydrants, finished hoof trimming - every.single.goat has now had their hooves trimmed / eyelids checked w/in the last 4 days.  And....NONE needed dewormed. 

Took OODLES of pics, spent lots of time loving on the various critters, and watched a couple football games.

Congrats, Jodie, btw...on Cincinatti's win.

Some pics I took today:

The Flemish kits at 6wks







My silkie hens






Out in the pasture






My cavy, Baby.






This is why I am glad Chaos is such a gentle boy...he's almost as tall as I am!


----------



## elevan

How tall are you Roll?


----------



## Roll farms

5'5".

That shed behind me is the oft mentioned buck pen / rabbit barn.

I may yet kill DH over it.  Last year I began dismantling it so we could replace it.  Then - he couldn't decide what he wanted to do.
The roof in the buck area isn't going to survive many deep snows.  So he had all last winter and this year so far to decide.

Every week he changes his mind.  Repair what's there (cheapest and easiest), tear it down and build a new portable shed for the buns and bucks, or add on to the existing permanent pole barn beside it (which I am AGAINST b/c that would get us too close to the property line and the county could make us take it down).


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Can you accidentally back the tractor into it and make the decision for him?  Oooh or you could have put an in heat doe in there and let the toggenbrat rip it down for you.


----------



## Roll farms

Toggenbrat is gone.  Sold.  Someone else's problem.  
Of course he is gone, since Itty Bitty (Togg doe) went into heat....

If I tear it down NOW what will I do w/ 10 cages of buns and the bucks???  

I gotta get the man to make a plan and stick w/ it.

It took him years to decide on a house.  Months for a tv.  Don't even ask me how many trucks we have to go look at before he'll buy one.

No wonder I knew him for 3 yrs before he asked me out.....


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Toggenbrat is gone.  Sold.  Someone else's problem.
> Of course he is gone, since Itty Bitty (Togg doe) went into heat....
> 
> If I tear it down NOW what will I do w/ 10 cages of buns and the bucks???
> 
> I gotta get the man to make a plan and stick w/ it.
> 
> It took him years to decide on a house.  Months for a tv.  Don't even ask me how many trucks we have to go look at before he'll buy one.
> 
> No wonder I knew him for 3 yrs before he asked me out.....


Your DH reminds me of mine. The problem mine has is committing to doing something at a certain time. He doesn't like committing to being somewhere or doing something ahead of time. He figures he will do it if he wants to but he will get there in his time. Good example, we are having a small party for our middle child's birthday. I had to send out invitations with a note to let the guests know we would get back to them with the time when we figured it out.  Fortunately it's just a handful of people being invited, and it's all family. We do have a time now I think though, but since we are holding it at his parents house we have to make sure the time is right for them too.


----------



## jodief100

I am comming to visit you this spring!   I loved the last visit and I want some more silkies.  

I didn't get to see the game, blacked out.  Cincinnati fans are the most loyal there are but even we have our limits.  We will go the bar and scream until our voices are gone but we are not giving Mike Brown our money until he shows us a little respect.  

The Dallas game was a heatbreak.  The stats say we won, the scoreboard says otherwise.  Happy the Giants won.  

I agree that Philly is getting a little karma action.


----------



## Roll farms

Hopefully you'll be taking Nissan home w/ you.   And leaving me an ob-colored Kiko.

Btw...does it drive you nuts when people call Kikos, KinKos?


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh my!! Chaos is a big boy. That pic really puts their size in perspective!! lol


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Nice Halloweenie pic w/ Moonie.


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks. 

I think I'm going to take today 'off'.  

I mean, aside from feeding / milking / etc.  And working 4-10 at TSC.  

Now Levi is in heat.  She was SUPPOSED to have been bred back in July.  But it was sooo stinking hot she probably didn't cycle.  I never 'saw' her bred, just left her in there for 2 mos and ASSumed the deed was done.  

It's a rainy, icky day and I can't go outside and get much done.  Think I'll spend the day w/ a poodle fighting for top spot  in my lap w/ my book.


----------



## Roll farms

I have been working a lot of hours lately.  OK, not a lot, but 2-3x more than I usually do.  Then when it's not raining I'm trying to tear down all the flower beds / get them ready for winter.  Today I brought home a bunch of old wooden windows and screen doors for some crafty stuff I'm planning....

Got 2 new Ob does this weekend and posted new pics of them, and of Mandy and Hannah, in the 'everything else goats' section of the forum.

The Colts are getting spanked by NO as I type.....


----------



## Roll farms

Oh yeah, for the fellow 'scavengers' out there...

My dh is often called, "Fred Sanford" because you never know what kind of junk he will haul home...
Friday he pulls in w/ a HUGE chipper vac in the back of his pickup.  I catch him staring into the bed and say, "Whatcha got NOW???" and he says...."Uh...nothin'...."  
Turns out he stopped by his happy place (John Deere dealership) for parts for work (he works at a golf course) and they mentioned they'd been 'given' a chipper vac b/c they couldn't fix it.  Knowing my dh's proclivities for 'free broken stuff' they asked if he wanted it.

Well, duh.  

He was told it needed a new carb and the dealer couldn't find one.

He spent 20 minutes on it yesterday (did something or other to the float) and now it runs like a top.

He really is a wiz with mechanical stuff.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, for the fellow 'scavengers' out there...
> 
> My dh is often called, "Fred Sanford" because you never know what kind of junk he will haul home...
> Friday he pulls in w/ a HUGE chipper vac in the back of his pickup.  I catch him staring into the bed and say, "Whatcha got NOW???" and he says...."Uh...nothin'...."
> Turns out he stopped by his happy place (John Deere dealership) for parts for work (he works at a golf course) and they mentioned they'd been 'given' a chipper vac b/c they couldn't fix it.  Knowing my dh's proclivities for 'free broken stuff' they asked if he wanted it.
> 
> Well, duh.
> 
> He was told it needed a new carb and the dealer couldn't find one.
> 
> He spent 20 minutes on it yesterday (did something or other to the float) and now it runs like a top.
> 
> He really is a wiz with mechanical stuff.


DH says, a survivor.  I like it.  Good for him.  Now you have a chipper vac.    I have a wiz with mechanical stuff too.  Really come in handy and get free stuff to run.  What a way to help with the bills.  Why buy new when it's repairable.  Don't ever tell one of these guys that parts are no longer available.  Let's like giving them an challenge to prove themselves correct.  I've watched it.  Though you may have a few things that lay around because they are like "Fred Sandford" but what you get out of the rest is worth it's weight in gold.  

Congratulations on having a DH with a "Mechanical" thumb.  Just remember, to make the green and the grow, you must have the mechanics.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Isn't it great having a mechanically inclined hubby? Mine is also a whiz with engines and motors and he amazes me!  My brain totally doesn't grasp how things work like that, and to him it's no big deal.


----------



## marlowmanor

I've got a DH who can fix anything too. He would bring stuff home when he worked at a hardware store. Usually between him and his dad they can find a way to make it work.


----------



## Roll farms

Had 2 semi-warm / sunny days in a row so I spent them finishing the yard clean up and getting all these old windows reglazed.

Today.....it's chilly and rainy....I'm catching up on paperwork.  :/

I need a secretary.........


----------



## RPC

I could be a farm secretary. What's the pay and do I get to play with the animals? LOL. I am not ready for winter yet. The only good thing about winter is its kidding season.


----------



## RPC

So how are those 2 new does settleing in at the farm?


----------



## Roll farms

Pretty good.  I put them and Mandy and Hannah out in GP (gen. pop) last night and there was your typical 'I'm the boss of this place so get outta my way' stuff going on, but they seem to be fitting in.  I figured w/4 newbies going in at the same time there'd be less of a chance that ONE would be picked on by many.  

The littlest Ob butts Edge any time she comes near her.  Edge looks at me like "WTH?"  Obs just must not like dogs b/c Penny *still* kicks Gus' butt about daily.

The Obs came to the walk-through door this morning and I let them come in and go into their old stall to eat....usually I would not spoil goats this way, but w/ them being 'untouched' I think it's good to get them trained to come into the barn.  When they came to the door tonight I put them both on the milk stand and fed them there.  They may never be super lovey-dovey, but they will come to the stand, and that's the most important thing w/ a milker....getting them to the stanchion willingly.

Mandy and Hannah are running right in w/ everyone and going to the feeder (they did both start out here, I'm sure that they sorta 'remember' the routine).

I'm thinking that Freckles had a 'false' heat from her lute shot last month, she was flagging at Chaos tonight so I put her into a stall w/ Freeney.  If she cycles again after this she's just gonna have to go unbred, these kids will be late March / April babies as it is....I wanted to have 'em all born by March 30th.

The 8 kits from the NZ doe (bred to a lop buck) are gorgeous...every color of the rainbow....even a gorgeous sable...of course it's a HE.  I wanted to keep that for a breeder.
DH killed 2 of his buns last week and took them to his mom to fix (I didn't wanna....don't laugh) and he LOVED it.  This doesn't bode well for future male rabbits born here, lol.

I pulled/ stretched a ligament in my left shoulder.  Not much I can do but take ibuprofen and take it easy (as easy as I can w/ a bunch of critters to feed....).  I tried to work at TSC tonight but by 2 hours into it my shoulder was killing me so I came home.


----------



## elevan

Sorry to hear about your shoulder Roll  

Good to hear that everyone (critter wise) is doing pretty good.


----------



## Ms. Research

So sorry to hear about your shoulder.  DH sends his well wishes too.  He knows all about shoulder pain.  Going through it right now due to the change of the weather.  Not fun.

Glad to hear all your new goats are settling in.

Sounds like your DH has a plan with his rabbits as well.  Males unfortunately, if not used for breeding, find their way in to the stew pot.   Hope your DH's Mom enjoyed the meat.  Rabbit is very good in stews and I've had it in chilli.


----------



## redtailgal

Rolls, I am sorry about your shoulder.

Wanna come over here?  we can share pain meds and watch stupid movies........and eat Jello. yum.


----------



## Roll farms

You can have all the jello.  When I was a kid, my mom made me eat jello and drink sprite every.time.I.got.sick.  

Can't stand either one to this day.  

I'll eat....reeces cups and whatchamacallits or something, k?

You come over here, though.  I have a whole stack of movies I need to catch up on.


----------



## Roll farms

*whew*

Got 2 windows painted....screen removed from 1 screen door.  
Fixed supper, fed the dogs, cleaned up supper mess.
Did evening chores.
10 BoSe shots given....7 CD/T given to the 1st round of preggos (realized the 1st one's due in a MONTH.....where DID the time go???).
Lanced an abscess on Levi.
Moved 3 does outta Chaos pen.
Moved Saturday and Bullitt in w/ Chaos - the buck pen is back in force, all breeding is done.  The boys are NOT happy to be "Baching it".
Notified Roger to come and get Freeney when he's ready.  
Moved 2 girls into the 'teenager' pen, the kid pen was getting downright crowded.
Checked LGD feet for overgrown toenails / dewclaw issues.
Cleaned / filled the water trough.
Argued w/ DH about the 'new buck house / rabbit barn'...some more.  It's going to be Jan. before he gets started, he still hasn't decided what to do....ugh.

Dazzle is looking SO FAT this time, this is the biggest she's ever been.  Hoping for triplets from her.....


----------



## elevan

How's your shoulder after all that?


----------



## Roll farms

I've found that if I keep moving it, it doesn't hurt.  When I sit still, it hurts....it's much better today than it has been.


----------



## redtailgal

I am behind. I saw that you hurt your shoulder, but how? who'd you hit?


----------



## Roll farms

LOL....*halo*  Me?  Hit someone?

I'm not quite sure how I did it.  :/

Last Tues. at work I loaded 400# of feed for a lady w/a HUGE Chevy pickup.  Her tailgate was a good 2' across.  The bed was high.  Trying to shove the feed far enough back to shut the tailgate wasn't easy, I was doing a lot of straining.  My shoulder sort of ached all week after that.
Friday I used a belt sander and sanded these old windows / doors I've been working on until dark.
Sat. morning I went and got feed, put that up, then we picked up 100# of frozen meat and I carried one of those boxes in.  Then I sanded / scraped / reglazed windows all afternoon.  Painted 2 windows that night.

At 2am Sunday, I woke up thinking I was having a heart attack.  HORRIBLE pain in my left shoulder / arm / neck...moved to wake up DH and it eased off when I moved.  Hm...rolled back that way and OUCH, there it was again....figured out it wasn't my heart, it was my shoulder.  

Walking didn't hurt.  Strait back chairs didn't hurt.  But trying to get up out of my recliner or bed was sheer torture.  Of course, I couldn't raise that arm or lift anything.

Dr.'s best guess is I pulled a tendon, but WHEN I did it is anyone's guess.  

The fact that it's 75% better already w/ nothing but rest and ibuprofen is truly a testament to the body's ability to heal itself.


----------



## redtailgal

well, I am glad its is feeling better!

I woulda hit someone.


----------



## ksalvagno

You are going to have to let your body heal and take it easy. 

By the way, how do you tell if Silkies are male or female? I have 3 silkies and I'm not sure of the sex. At this point, they are too small to tell but I'm hoping there is some way to tell when they are older.


----------



## Roll farms

Males get bigger 'ears' - blue wrinkled tissue - on their heads that are more pronounced.  They'll be more 'aggressive'.  They'll also have longer / differently shaped saddles than the hens.  It takes some looking to be sure, and they fool me sometimes.  Also, they shouldn't have much of a comb, but the 'walnut' will be visible (moreso than on a hen) by 3-4 mos.


----------



## Roll farms

I knew this day was coming.  I did.  But I don't like it, not one bit.  Freeney is leaving today.  

I know RPC is going to take good care of him.  I do.  But...I love that little feller.

Saturday is leaving tomorrow.   

Poorboys is taking him, so again I know he's going to a good place.  But still.

I didn't *need* 5 bucks, and plan to keep a spotted boy (  oh please oh please oh PLEASE let someone have a spotted boy for me) when kidding starts, and I have the option to use Freeney again next year.

I told Roger...If I had known Freeney was going to be so nice, and that Shawnee wasn't going to give me spots, he would NOT be getting him at all...but I'd already promised him to him, and a deal is a deal.

Stinks being one of those "stick to your word" types, some days.

In other news, my shoulder feels MUCH better.  Now my neck hurts.   
I finished one of the screen door makeovers, I've decided to give it to my sister for Christmas, she loves "Country Crafts" too.

The theory is, you hang old-timey kitchen gadgets and doo dads on it.


----------



## RPC

He is home and safe, he already escaped his first pen and so now he is in a pen I started building today for the new babies this winter. It is a whole stall instead of a creep box. He can just barely get his nose to the top of the walls so this one should hold him. He was just out back next to the fence looking at all the other girls. Mom said I hope he isn't gay since he was housed next to the lesbians. Well since i found him next to the girls and not next to Paintball I am pretty sure we know that answer!


----------



## Roll farms

Just for clarification's sake - 2 of our does, Creampuff and Nissan, were living next to Freeney...I jokingly told RPC and his mom that those 2 are gay (they only tolerate eachother, mount eachother, etc).  

My neighbors aren't lesbians.


----------



## Roll farms

Oh crud.

A friend wants to trade a mini aussie pup for a future goat.  I've always wanted an 'all around farm dog' who could hang out on the porch / come in sometimes / be my companion AND maybe help me catch the occasional stray goat, too...So I agreed.

NOW I find out another friend has Anatolian pups.  I've been pondering getting another LGD.  I *need* that worse than I need the other dog, really.

But if I take both, that'll put us over the county limit of 6 dogs.

(We already have Gus and Edge (LGD), a newfie and 2 poodles.)  Maybe I can convince the county that the 2 poodles only add up to 1 dog....


----------



## Ms. Research

Tough for you Roll.  I would say Yes to the two poodles making up One dog.  Or maybe you can tell them one thinks he's a cat.  Hey it's government.  They'll fall for it.  

Shame, these laws and ordinances are all over the Country.   We can thank hoarding and dog fighting for this, "I know what's best for you", attitude.  

We have it here too.  6 is the limit.  Unless you know someone in government, then you can have as many as you want.  


eta:  I got that feeling that the one that thinks he's a cat, that will fly!   LOL!


----------



## Roll farms

My luck, they'll tell me I'm over my limit on cats then.

And if I try to pass the poos as 1 dog, they'll tell me the bigguns count as 2 ea.



Now I dunno what to do.


----------



## Ms. Research

Sorry about that regarding the cats.  Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Tell them the Newfie is a very hairy breed of goat from Europe. Very Rare, endangered species. 

The Pyr are really security guards, not pets. So technically they are employees, you don't "own" them.

The cats - well,  no one truly OWNS a cat. they are just overnight guests that "stayed" a little longer.

I can rationalize anything.

 - have I mentioned that I got myself out of jury duty once?


----------



## Ms. Research

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Tell them the Newfie is a very hairy breed of goat from Europe. Very Rare, endangered species.
> 
> The Pyr are really security guards, not pets. So technically they are employees, you don't "own" them.
> 
> The cats - well,  no one truly OWNS a cat. they are just overnight guests that "stayed" a little longer.
> 
> I can rationalize anything.
> *
> - have I mentioned that I got myself out of jury duty once?*


How did you pull that off?  In New Jersey, only the teachers can do that!


----------



## jodief100

I know a couple who live in an apartment that only allows three dogs.  They have five greyhounds- all solid black.  They only take 3 out at a time.  No one know the difference.  

So tell them you only have 1 Pyr, they are both fluffy white dogs, they may not know the difference.  

On a more serious note, can you apply for a variance for the working dogs?  They may allow more due to the fact that some of them are working farm dogs.


----------



## Roll farms

Or I could just get the 3rd LGD and hope nobody reports / cares.  I don't imagine they'll be seen from the road.

Never thought about asking for a variance...hmmmmmm.

I got out of jury duty once.  Small convenience store owner was skimming from the lottery and not paying the lotto their cut on time.  
During selection, they asked us as a group, "Do you think someone should go to jail if they don't pay their electric bill on time?"  My reply was, "No...but I didn't sign a contract w/ the electric company in which that's listed as a possible outcome, either."

Dismissed!


----------



## Queen Mum

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I got out of jury duty once.  Small convenience store owner was skimming from the lottery and not paying the lotto their cut on time.
> During selection, they asked us as a group, "Do you think someone should go to jail if they don't pay their electric bill on time?"  My reply was, "No...but I didn't sign a contract w/ the electric company in which that's listed as a possible outcome, either."
> 
> Dismissed!


Good answer!   Very logical and clear headed thinking...


----------



## Roll farms

I forgot to mention...the breeder of the evil, baby-killing lop bunny....is going to take her back and give me a different doe.



Now I just gotta find time to run to MI for a dog, and 3 hrs away for a rabbit.  Before kidding season.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention...the breeder of the evil, baby-killing lop bunny....is going to take her back and give me a different doe.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just gotta find time to run to MI for a dog, and 3 hrs away for a rabbit.  Before kidding season.


Glad to hear you are getting rid of the evil bunny.  Hope the exchange is better for you.  

Wow, boy you do have a few miles to put under your belt.  Good Luck.  Safe travel.  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Roll farms

I've been a task accomplishing fool the last 24 hours.

I'm on our county's 4-H Council.  I opened my big mouth and suggested we expand our "plant sale" fundraiser to include more plants....which lead to me chairing the committee to look into the particulars, creating a new spreadsheet / order form, contacting the greenhouse we order from several times, and the idea to create a facebook page for it to get more attention and sales (hopefully).  Got all that finalized yesterday.

I created a 'kidding' info page here.

Got the last coat of paint on 2 windows for my craft project things.  Making these 2 into multiple-paned frames for pics.  Giving one to a friend w/a  new baby and making the other one into a 'Colts' frame for myself.

De-cobwebbed DH's bunny barn.  I try really hard to not do HIS work b/c they're HIS bunnies and the deal was, HE took care of them....but cobwebs don't bother him (apparently, these were hanging to the floor) and I was downright embarrassed any time he took someone in there.  So, no more cobwebs.  *achoo*

AND...I finally found a pair of unrelated pedigreed silver fox rabbits for dh that aren't 3 hours away or a million $.  Picking them up Thursday.

He says he's decided what we're going to do w/ the buck / rabbit barn situation.  NOW, I just have to convince him to ACT before the snow flies or he changes his mind...again.   ugh.

Gotta work today and I'm going to have a 'come to jeezus' meeting w/ the asst. manager.  She was a bit of a snot to me last week (when my shoulder was hurt) and now that I'm past the "PO'd" point, I want to have a reasonable discussion w/ her, if it's possible.
I'm just going to explain that while I 'get' that she was having a bad day, if I ever again tell her that what she has me doing is causing me pain, and she blows me off...well...if it happens again, her day will quickly go from Bad to Worse.


----------



## redtailgal

Rolls wrote:
"I'm just going to explain that while I 'get' that she was having a bad day, if I ever again tell her that what she has me doing is causing me pain, and she blows me off...well...if it happens again, her day will quickly go from Bad to Worse.  "

Um, yeah.  I think I would have to rip her a new one.

Will you come cobwebb our barn?  I cant call them halloween decor anymore.


----------



## Roll farms

Yesterday I was going to clean out the 'critter room' - where the dogs eat, the prairie dog resides, the incubators are and where I keep the playpens for baby goats and totes full of chicks when I'm hatching. 

Any of you who've raised chicks know how incredibly dusty they are, so I clean that room really well at least once a year.

Yesterday, after I got everything drug out and scattered all over, I decided that it really, REALLY needed to have A) the walls bleached / scrubbed.  B) painted or C) blow torched.
I'd already toted 2 partial gallons of paint out of the room so I knew I had paint, shouldn't take long...ha ha ha.

Long story short, everything that coulda went wrong, did...but now it's done, almost everything is back where it goes (waiting for the 2nd coat to finish drying) and the room looks awesome/ CLEAN.

Went and picked up DH's new Silver Fox rabbits today....I posted pics but nobody's looked at 'em yet.  Or if they have they didn't say anything....

Now I'm baking cookies.  I'm helping w/ 4-H Longaberger basket bingo tomorrow night and we're selling cookies for the fundraiser.


----------



## elevan

I saw the new buns on FB.  Cute!  


What kind of cookies?  I'm in a cookie mood


----------



## Roll farms

Chocolate chip.  Since I'm giving them away....they're Betty Crocker.  I only go all out if *I* get to eat 'em.


----------



## redtailgal

Cookies????

COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Dang it.

Gonna go get some puddin'. Cuz I can eat puddin!


----------



## Roll farms

You probably coulda ate one fresh outta the oven, while it was still all melty and soft and ooey gooey and chocolatey....

But.  That'd burn your tongue....

(wanna brag 'bout your weather some more ? )


----------



## daisychick

Rolls, I just love your website and all your beautiful goats.   Since you are expecting lots of babies here soon I just have to ask, which kids are your best sellers, the nubians or the boer/kikos???  I love all your spotted girls


----------



## Roll farms

I don't have problems selling any of them as long as they're born early enough.  Wethers born late are usually tougher to get rid of but I'll sell them really cheap if I have to.

I really try to have something for everyone....'cheap' kids for those who just want pets, kids who- if fed / raised well - will show well, and good solid milkers for family use.

Our area has a good dairy and meat goat program for the fairs, so both sell well.  

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Roll farms

DH FINALLY DECIDED WHAT WE'RE GONNA DO ABOUT A NEW BUCK HOUSE!  
The 10x12 shed the rabbits currently reside in will be converted to the buck house, with a new roof and feeders, it'll be like brand new.
We'll run fence over to it and they'll get to stay in their current enclosure.  
Going to tear off the old addition that was built for chickens, then added on to for bucks, and then partially destroyed by a tornado and hurriedly repaired afterward....and has been falling apart ever since.
His bunnies will be getting a sparkly shiny new shed, but I don't care so long as my boys are safe and dry this winter.  
:bun
Today.......Half of the 'new' buck barn roof got replaced.  
Tomorrow, we're getting a last batch of hay in for winter and if there's time after that, before the game starts, the demolition will begin.  If not before, after the game.  

I'll have to take some pics tomorrow to illustrate what's going on so y'all can "see" what I'm describing.

Just getting him to decide / start on it is SUCH a relief for me.  I've been stressing big time over it b/c I knew the roof wasn't going to survive a big snow.

Also decided I'm not going to get the mini aussie.  
My life is complicated enough w/out trying to add a half grown dog this time of year (winter coming, kidding just about to start, etc.).  
Trying to arrange a 6 hr trip to pick him up was making me crazy(er than normal).

I may still get the Anatolian pup (he'll be 'useful' and Edge / Gus will do most of the training for me) if he's still available when the owner's kid she reserved is born.

I got one of the kidding stalls cleaned / stripped / sterilized today, too.   Today was very satisfying for a control freak / detail oriented goat farmer.


----------



## redtailgal

Great, glad youae gettin it all worked out!

I, on the other hand, am falling further and further behind.  Need you to come crack the whip...........


----------



## Queen Mum

Redtailgal, if you lived closer, I'd come over and help out, BUT, my oldest is moving to NC.  Maybe he could drop by...


----------



## elevan

Sounds like a very productive day Roll!


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to see your DH "got off the fence" regarding his Rabbitry and you can finally turn his old rabbitry into something.   I would  be worried too about "my guys who help make the babies" being in a dry place.

Wishing you luck on your new Overall on both your Boys and his rabbits.  

BTW, nice looking Silver foxes he got.  Hoping you get healthy babies and a few for stew.  

Not trying to be "snarky" as RTG says, but how do you deal with being a control freak with goats?  As much as I've read about goats on here, it must be really frustrating trying to maintain control on an animal that just does what they want to do.  Especially when bringing about new life.  I've read the code.


----------



## Roll farms

OK, here's what we're starting with -

Front







Back






And after this morning's endeavors we're to this point:











Ms., goats have probably done more to teach me patience than anything else.   That and gardening....you cannot control nature in any form.


----------



## Roll farms

Rained (stormed) all day today so no progress on the barns.

But, I got lots of inside stuff done.   I always start 'nesting' around kidding time,   Mad dash to get everything done / caught up before kids start coming.
Gotta work tomorrow and Thursday.  New fridge arriving Friday so I can have more room for milk / cheese / etc. storage this year.


----------



## RPC

I sure am tired of all this wind and rain but atleast it is not snow yet!!! Did you get any big hail this afternoon. We had marble size up here.


----------



## Roll farms

Hail..no.


----------



## jodief100

Nice to have a plan in place, I hate the indecsion part.  Make sure you keep us updated.  

I would love to see more of your indoor projects, you do some beautiful work.  I read this journal every day, even though I don't post a whole lot.  I am trying to learn how to get better organized like you are.  

Sunday football SUCKED!  Well, except the Boys game.  At leat the Colts look like they are headed for a first round draft pick.


----------



## Roll farms

It's been insanely cold / windy / rainy every day this week so absolutely no progress has been made on the barn stuff.  :/

Cleaned behind the fridge (dustbunnies, anyone?) and washer / dryer and started painting the utility room so that'll be 'ready' when the new washer and dryer arrive in 2 wks.  My current washer has this charming habit of stopping mid-cycle.  Usually slamming the lid will 'fix' the problem but I'd rather not have a load of bloody goat towels (from delivering kids) when it does die.  And the new washer will be big enough to wash our KS comforter in.  No more monthly trips the the laundromat for that.

The new fridge is here.  I don't like it but DH does and a happy hubby makes a happy life in my case.  It's black....y'all have any idea how well fingerprints show up on a black fridge??  And the freezer's in the bottom.  Just not the one I'da chose but....if there's more room for milk and he's happy, I'll deal w/ it.

I got one of those new Kindle Fire things.  My other kindle had built in wi fi so I (wrongly) assumed the 'new' one would....Ha.

Soooo next week my wonderful internet man (his wife has goats and they take care of me in exchange for taking care of their goat issues as needed) is coming to install a wi fi thingie (NOT a techie, pardon my non-techie-speak) so I can actually USE the darn thing.   I managed to catch a wi fi signal in town yesterday long enough to get it registered and a couple books downloaded to it.
I prefer real books, I truly do....but I am a die hard fan to a few authors who release 'e-reader only' things that I MUST read so...I must have an e reader.

The preggos are starting to droop and sag and look closer to kidding.  Figure I'll start a kidding thread next week when we're down to a 10 day wait or so, so that you can all go nuts right along w/ me.  Patch lost her plug yesterday, if I didn't 'know' her due date I'da been stuffing her into a kidding stall.

Today we're going for feed and then spending the day in the closest 'big town'...dh's best friend is taking him to Harbor Freight for a 'man day' and I get to go to Hobby Lobby in the same plaza and shop w/out dh following me around looking bored.  Then they want to eat at a big chinese / japanese / cantonese / sushi restaraunt.


----------



## Ms. Research

Smart move on the new washer.   Slamming the lid only works for a while. With kids coming, don't need it on the fritz.   Great to hear it's big enough to take a comforter.  I do the same thing, vising local laundramat.  Lucky mine is just up the street from me, but still annoying sitting there until it's done.  Wasted time in my book.  

Black refrigerator?  You have my sympathy.  Fingerprints galore.  But I have to agree with you, happy husband does make a happier life.  And choosing your battles, well smart move there too.

Let me know how you like your Kindle fire once you get your "WiFi thingie" installed.  Interested in it myself and would like feedback from someone who has one.  I like real books too, but am a fan of those who just write "e-books".  

Can't wait to read your kidding thread when you start.  Wishing you all the luck in the world with your future kids. 

Have fun in the "big town".  Hope you find some bargains in the Hobby Lobby.  And totally agree with the  big chinese / japanese / cantonese / sushi restaraunt.   Some chinese I like but you can have the sushi.


----------



## Roll farms

The roof for the buck barn is entirely DONE.

  Yay for my DH.

Going to look at new bunny barn cantidates tomorrow.......  :bun


----------



## elevan




----------



## redtailgal

Hey Rolls, I am curious about your e-book reading thingie.

I am an avid reader myself, and a very quick reader,so if we go on a trip where I will get to do a lot of reading, I can never pack enough books.  SOOOO, I am thinkin bout getting one of those e-book things.

I'm pretty old school, so I dont know how I will feel about it, and have some really really silly concerns.  Um, dont laugh.  Does it bother you to not have pages to turn?  HOw long will these things hold a charge?  Does it cause your eyes to ache if you read from the e-books for along periods?


----------



## Ms. Research

Excellent to hear Roll.  Good to hear your Boys will have a nice, dry place for themselves.  If the weather had cooperated, it would have been done sooner.  

BTW, once you get your DH off the fence, he seems to get moving on projects.  I've been using the tactic of "Willard is Your Bunny", which he is.  I have to say it's done wonders with DH's bonding with Willard and participating more in the "cleaning" aspect of Rabbit ownership. 

Bunny barn candidates?  Is your DH going Holland or SF?


----------



## Roll farms

We have the new Holland doe here, Ms Research, I'll try to get pics of her soon.  We 'traded' her for the non-breeding doe... She's a real pretty broken tort.  We have a trio of SF, a pair of Hollands, a pair of Blue Flemish Giants, the one NZ "super mom" doe, and the pair of Calis- who are for sale....b/c he's at his limit and 5 of his does are BRED.
Also still have a cage of "Super Mom" kits.

We're nowhere near 'there' w/ the buck's situation...But I'm glad for baby steps..
I thought we were going to start running the fence over to it as soon as the bunny barn gets here / buns get moved to it...and now he's making 'let's move the buck barn' noises....which makes me nervous, it's 20 yrs old and I can totally see it falling apart....which would suck after spending 400$ on a new roof.  If he wanted to move it, he shoulda tried that 1st, IMHO....*heavy, looooong-suffering sigh*

Either way, there's fencing to move, 'fitting' the barn w/ a feeder / divider to keep the bucks out of the feed / hay area, etc.
And I just *know* that once the bunny barn gets here he'll want to start playing w/ THAT and forget the buck barn...so yeah, they technically have a barn...but they can't get to it just yet.  

That's why I get so frustrated...he works his butt off once he starts but getting him to start something (as opposed to the 'planning' part) is next to freakin' impossible.

Do you know that we'd been looking at fridges / washers / dryers for a SOLID YEAR?  It took him a year to finally decide which ones to get.  

~~~~

RTG, I liked my 'old' Kindle immediately - it's called a "Kindle Keyboard 3G".  
To be honest, I never used the keyboard much - until I downloaded a game called 'every word' 2 mos. ago - which I am currently addicted to.    It was FREE.
I didn't realize you couldn't play it on this Kindle Fire b/c it doesn't have an external keyboard.  Phooey.

The 3g means it has built in internet.  For web serfing it is (IMHO) too slow / too small of a screen - BUT - when my power went out this spring, it did help keep me connected, I could post on FB if I was patient and check email.

It also has a built in MP3 player you can upload your own music to...free.
It'll read to you....but has a funnnnny voice.

Anyhow, they sell them w/out the keyboard / 3 G for I think 99$ and there are a LOT of free books to be had on Amazon.com.
I found being able to read / 'flip' the e pages one handed kind of refreshing, actually...I'm a multitasking fool.

So far, the advantage to the Fire is the screen is lit - I can read w/out having the light on - which drives my dh buggers b/c he's a tv watcher....he likes it dark when he watches tv.  
The fire (IMHO) is more for the people who are wanting a cheap Ipad / aren't into reading as much.  It just has too many bells and whistles to 'waste' on "just reading".

I've already promised to give the 'old' one to my bff....or I'd be keeping it so I could play that darn game....lol.

Are you a S.King fan?  My dh bought me 11-22-63 yesterday and I'm dying to start it...


----------



## Roll farms

Also forgot to add - my battery in the 'old' kindle will last a week to 10 days if I don't go online w/ it.

Still waiting for the WiFi thingie....my comp. guy is out of routers.

Went looking at bunny barns today.  I was thinking a nice 10x12.

DH found a 'repo' barn - 12x24.....  and it's ONLY 2 or 3x  more $ than what I'd planned to spend. 

The upshot?  He will ALLOW me to keep 'a few silkies' in one end if I 'let' him get that one.  I'm so fed up w/ the whole situation I'm fittin' to give up and LET HIM HAVE IT...lol.

He just got layed off....after only one day together, we're already sick of it....it's going to be a long, LOOOONG winter, folks.


----------



## Ms. Research

Sorry to hear your plight with routers.  I guess I am fortunate to be partially in the City.  No problem going any where here and getting on the Internet with my laptop.  

Hoping you get that sorted soon. 


After reading the last posts regarding "planning" with your DH, I now see why you state you learned patience from your goats.   A year to select a refrigerator?


----------



## redtailgal

Thanks for the info on the Kindle

I am a Stephen King fan, although I have gotten behind on his books. I had a passion for VC Andrews as a kid, and as a child had always planned on having her complete collection, so I have been building that.  I have them all now, lol.  I cheated though, and bought them used for 24cents each.
(not like I was gonna spend a fortune on a childish dream, lol)


----------



## Roll farms

I read a few VC Andrews when I was younger...I tend to start an author and burn through everything they've written, then forget them.  I did "Flowers in the Attic" and a few other series and then went on to other things.
Really loving Karen Slaughter right now, but I'm all caught up to her.  She needs to write faster.
I love King, but not ALL of his work.  The Dark Tower stuff - yawn.  Insomnia did nothing for me, and believe it or not, I could never finish The Shining.

Ms....When we first moved out here we lived in a ratty old trailer w/ no AC.  For 5 yrs we 'looked' at modulars.  We drove all over IN (in the old days you could go buy one from the manufacturer for less) and searched but none had *just* the set up he wanted.  So we continued to be miserable in that hot little oven for years, while he 'looked'.

On a day the heat index was 110 dg outside, and what felt like 140 inside..... I told him I was leaving unless we went and ordered a modular in the next 30 days.  Ended up being more like 60 BUT - by the next summer it was in and I was finally in air conditioned comfort.

When he gets a different vehicle, we have to go 'look' at them 20 or 30 times before he finally gets one.  Half the time they sell before he decides.

The man can stand in the deoderant aisle at Wal Mart for 20 minutes just sniffing them, trying to pick one.  

Did I mention we dated off and on for 4 yrs before getting married.....he does love to 'shop'


----------



## Ms. Research

I  to your patience with your DH.  I thought waiting 3 months to pick out a new car was rough.  Big items, yes DH takes his time.  Not as long as yours though.  

Love Stephen King.  Have to agree, not really impressed with "Dark Tower" either.   Did get through "The Shining" several times.  One of my favs.  Did you read Bag of Bones or Lisey's Story.  Lisey's Story has been my fav of his recent writing.  

Like Karen Slaughter.  Haven't read VC Andrews since I was a teenager.  "Flowers in the Attic" was my first VC Andrews.  

I also, when finding a writer I like read through everything.  Like Nora Roberts.  She writes under "JD Robb" and have read everything.  Love her Eve Character.  Futuristic cop series.  

Can't wait to you get your WIFI thingie in so you can let us know how your new Kindle works.


----------



## Roll farms

I have downloaded a couple books while in town.  One was a SK short story, "Mile 81".  I really liked it, it was more like his old scary stuff.
I dunno why I couldn't get through The Shining...I got through The Stand when I was 14....I may try it again some day.
I liked Lisey's story, and Bag of Bones - it is being made into a made-for-tv movie on one of the cable networks.
I liked Duma Key and Under the Dome, too.
I just really 'relate' to his characters.  They seem so very real, warts and all.

Last night DH found Jazmine limping....AGAIN.  A month or so ago she got a thorn in a back hoof.  We dug it out / put her on antibiotics and she was fine in a few days.  
Last night he dug a thorn out of a front hoof.  It was really infected.  Also discovered she's got a 1" rip in her ear....wth did that come from???
Wondering if she spends more time near the thorn trees than the others or just has really weak hoof walls or what?  I seriously don't recall digging more than 1 or 2 thorns out of goats in all our years of doing this, and now 1 goat has had it happen 2x in 1 month???
The upshot is she's eating / acting fine and not seemingly suffering.  She's due in 3 wks so the last thing she needs right now is a bad infection / go off feed / go down.

Tomorrow I'm putting up the Christmas tree, so I'm torn today.....before work, should I clean the living room really well (boo) or go shave udders (yay).  Udder shaving isn't normally something I long to do, but when it's close to kidding time it just...helps get me psyched up for it.  I have 10 days before Patch is due, so I don't "need" to do it yet....I just want to.  
I NEED to clean the living room (you know, that 'detail' cleaning you do before setting up the tree, getting the dust bunnies out and shining up all the doo dads.) 

I guess I answered my own question....living room it is.  Boo.


----------



## Roll farms

Posting from my kindle fire....  Think I'll stick to my desktop for now but its nice to know I can.


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I  to your patience with your DH.  I thought waiting 3 months to pick out a new car was rough.  Big items, yes DH takes his time.  Not as long as yours though.
> 
> Love Stephen King.  Have to agree, not really impressed with "Dark Tower" either.   Did get through "The Shining" several times.  One of my favs.  Did you read Bag of Bones or Lisey's Story.  Lisey's Story has been my fav of his recent writing.
> 
> Like Karen Slaughter.  Haven't read VC Andrews since I was a teenager.  "Flowers in the Attic" was my first VC Andrews.
> 
> I also, when finding a writer I like read through everything.  Like Nora Roberts.  She writes under "JD Robb" and have read everything.  Love her Eve Character.  Futuristic cop series.
> 
> Can't wait to you get your WIFI thingie in so you can let us know how your new Kindle works.


I'm a JD Robb fan too    She needs to hurry up with the next book though cause I'm getting impatient    Got DH hooked too and he's read through all the titles, we'll be fighting over the next one.


----------



## elevan

Happy Thanksgiving Roll!


----------



## Roll farms

Happy Thanksgiving to all, hope your holidays / family time were what you hoped.  

We ate at MIL's, watched part of a game, came home.  I fell asleep in my chair after chores, and then started reading S. King's new book.

A nice peaceful day, which I needed before I have to work Black Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving to all, hope your holidays / family time were what you hoped.
> 
> We ate at MIL's, watched part of a game, came home.  I fell asleep in my chair after chores, and then started reading S. King's new book.
> 
> A nice peaceful day, which I needed before I have to work Black Friday tomorrow.


Sounds like a nice, relaxing day for you.  Hoping Black Friday isn't that bad for you.  Truly feel bad for the people forced (working) to be out on that Crazy day.

10 days and counting for Kits (read your other thread).  Will be here before you know it.  But it's easy for me to say.  You are the one actually waiting.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

Today I'm gonna talk about my dogs.  You've all seen me sing the praises of my LGD - repeatedly.  Dunno if I've said much 'bout my house dogs.

I used to make fun of people w/ tiny little dogs....I thought they were all yappy little 'ankle biters'...
I've always been a 'big dawg' person.

And then....Fiddles happened.







My husband had a cockapoo for 16 yrs that hated me, and I hated him.  When he died, I was relieved (old dogs leak a lot, and he was so senile he bit me daily) but DH was heartbroken.  When he'd see a little black dog anywhere, he'd just melt....so I bought Fiddles for him...but I'm the one who's here w/ him everyday so...he grew on me.  Now he's SO much a part of my life, it's frankly a little embarrassing....

How could you NOT adore that thing?  He's so stinkin' smart, funny, and loaded w/ personality...it should be outlawed.
He has done more to improve my outlook on life / attitude / daily 'happiness' factor than any other thing since my daughter quit being a 'cute kid' ....

Speaking of my daughter....3 yrs ago at Christmas she BEGGED for her own dog (she wanted a Fiddles, too) so we bought her this pup - Buttons.






Buttons reminds me of a really, really pretty but stupid woman, lol.  She's also the most stubborn (won't come when called) and prone to go roll in possum vomit or raccoon poop or whatever other nasty 'perfume' she can find.  She causes me more aggravation / work / annoyance than ....my daughter has since she was a teenager...

Buttons is a prime example of what you 'lose' in buying a pedigreed dog sometimes....she just doesn't have the wily smarts that Fiddles or my mutts I've had in the past have.  Toss her a treat and it hits her in the head every time.

Of course, when my dd moved away, she didn't want to take her dog w/ her, oh no....'she's too much trouble'...so I got stuck w/ her.  Then, when I tried to give her to my MIL as a companion animal (she lives in town, there's less coon poop there...lol) my daughter wouldn't hear of it...."You can't give away my dog!!" 

So....I have a dog I don't like much but am 'duty-bound' to keep.  
I would never take her to the pound or anything like that, don't get me wrong...but my MIL wanted a dog, and she was already potty-trained and everything, seemed like a perfect fit....ah well.  Animals are a commitment, nobody ever said it's easy.  (See previous comment about being bitten by a 16 yr old senile cockapoo daily....)

This pic is killing 2 birds w/ one stone - showing you my Christmas tree this year along w/ Boogerman, our Newfoundland.
He was just shaved down a couple weeks ago so that he won't be such a hairy mess all winter, he's much 'thicker' looking in full coat.






I had always wanted a Newfie.  I think they are gorgeous dogs.  But I didn't want to keep one outside.  In his first week here (until we started crating him) he ate my glasses (bit through a lens!), our couch, our kitchen table / chair legs, and a pair of Ariat work boots.  It was my fault for letting a 'puppy' have free reign so I couldn't very well punish him....but booooy, did I want to.....
Then he started blowing coat and every surface of our house became coated in thick black hair.  Right or wrong, we started shaving him down 2-3 times a year and now that he's 'grown' (and no longer chewing up things) he's a 'good' dog.  
Except for he insists that he NEEDS to sleep in doorways / in middle of the room.  Randomly.  One day it's the hallway, one day it's the kitchen doorway....
Try tripping over that big lump at 1 in the morning on your way to the bathroom, folks....
Now, every room has a nightlight so we can 'see' him.

What's really funny is that he is submissive to both Fiddles (6#) and Buttons (15#).  But when he's had enough of their play, he takes a gigantic paw and gently holds them down for a while.  It's hilarious....


Of course, there's one more 'dog' in my house...Niblet, the prairie dog.


----------



## Ms. Research

DH calls small dogs "Waste-A-Space"  But he does understand the need for companionship and simplicity with a smaller dog.

Love Boogerman.  Would love a Newfie.  But we have our eyes on another Kuvacz one day.  Amazing breed.  Ice taught me a lot about dogs.  One of the few that can think on it's own.  

Niblets is sweet.  What an interesting animal.  I hear they bite.  Do they?  That can go with any animal, but I'm not real familiar with raising a prairie dog.  BTW, how did you come across a prairie dog?  Just curious.   Sounds like it would be a very interesting story.  

K


----------



## jodief100

I am not really a small dog person either.  But I have met Fiddles and yes, he is a cool dog.  Boogerman is the best.  We went through that with Roi too.  Chewed up everything in the house as a puppy, blows out his coat twice a year. 

Thanks for sharing, I just love dogs.


----------



## RPC

So how was work today? I can not imagine working on black friday.


----------



## Roll farms

Most of the crazies were gone by the time I got there...thankfully.  We had a couple rushes, then pfffft...NOTHING.  I cleaned up the carry-in mess (we always do a BF carry- in) and cleaned both bathrooms and got sent home an hour early for being such a good girl.

*halo*


----------



## RPC

Well that is good. I did nothing today. My mom and sister did some shopping late last night but were home by 2 a.m. this morning.


----------



## redtailgal

um scuse me, Rolls?  pssst, Rolls?

Your halo is crooked, I think you might want prop against your horns......it should be more stable that way.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Roll farms

Am I allowed to flip RTG the bird?  She IS no. 1.....

I realized I forgot to answer Ms. question about Niblet....

First I gotta tell you about Baby.  He's a Patagonian cavy /aka Mara.  He sounds like (and is closely related to) a guinea pig.  Currently he weighs about 30#







I went to a 'swap meet' 5 yrs ago and saw him as a wee baby, crammed into a cat carrier.  I was w/ a friend who works at an exotic animal sanctuary.  I leaned down to look (thought it was a tiny baby wallaby) and he scooted as far back as he could, petrified, the poor thing.  I melted.  I opened the cage and got him out and he whistled and 'purred' and was just so freakin' cute.  My friend started asking questions (they had a cavy at the sanctuary) and turns out this kidiot had bought him, then his mom made him bring it to the swap / try to sell it.  He gave me the breeders name / info, etc.  I ended up buying him (even though I abhor the exotic animal trade in general) b/c I wanted him to get a GOOD home.  I justified it by the fact that I didn't go to a breeder, I 'rescued' him from the swap meet.
DH and I made a run to the breeders to get advice / info, etc. 

Cavies are sort of like rabbits in that they usually go to the bathroom in the same spot.  Baby had the run of the house during the day and would 'go potty' on a pad of newspapers in the kitchen by the back door, all we had to do was watch him 'choose' a potty place and put papers down.  He used that same spot faithfully.  At night I put him in a big dog crate in the 'critter room' and he got along w/ our housedogs and cats.  Even played w/ Booger some times.  Would lie at my feet and purr.....We all cohabitated for 2 years peacefully.

AND THEN....my dd did SOMETHING (she'd never own up to what) to him.  He overnight HATED her.  She'd get off the bus / come in the door and my sweet cavy would become a snarling beast out for her blood, and her blood alone.  As soon as I'd pick him up or she'd get in her room, he was 'ok' until he saw her again.   After about a week of 'rescuing' her we HAD to move him to a kennel outside.  I hated it.  Even after moving him outside, he hated her / she couldn't feed / water him.  My theory is she (like a typical teenager) took some of her 'anger' at me out on him.  Maybe a kick.  I don't know, and she won't admit it.  But she is the only person he's ever attacked in 5 yrs.

So anyway....2 yrs ago at another swap meet (which I am no longer allowed to go to...b/c of Baby and Niblet...lol) I see the breeder.  She's carrying this thing in her hand and I stop to say hi and realize it's alive....Niblet was 4 days old and she was looking for someone to buy her.
This time, I did wrong.  I bought her from a breeder.  BUT IT WASN'T ON PURPOSE.  I did NOT go w/ the intent to buy her (we were looking for chicken crates and nest boxes).
My justification this time was "Better I get her than someone who won't give her proper care."

Anyhow, both see the vet regularly, are spayed / neutered, and well cared for.  Niblet lives in a 'condo' and get snuggled / loved daily.  I can't let her have the run of the house as she's small enough to get under things / get hurt.
I take Baby out for walks on his harness and we do some 'outreach' with him when asked.  
The 1st thing I say is "DO NOT go out and buy one of these.", then I fudge and say both are rescues and if people would stop going to exotic animal breeders to buy them, they'd stop breeding them.

On an odd side note, the Cavy (Winston) that lived at Black Pine Sanctuary (where my friend works) died of old age.

When Baby was 1 yr old, the pet store here (they know me....well....we had rats and ferrets (those were genuine rescues) and beardies...and all these dogs...and cats...) calls me up one day.  "Did your wierd animal get loose?" (referring to Baby).
Nope.
"Well, someone's got one here and they don't know what to do w/ it.  Can they bring it to you?"
It was a young female.  She was here for 2 weeks while we waited for Black Pine to get approval / fill out the paperwork, but I 'donated' her to them.  I didn't want to stress Baby by putting another cavy in his territory, and Black Pine "needed" another tame animal they can do outreach with....they can't very well take a lion to schools / critter demos.
Her name is Joey (the people who found her, thought she was a baby wallaby) and she's the 'star' of Black Pine, everyone loves her.
I thought it was a mighty big coincidence that she ended up near me, so I called the breeder.  She'd sold one the week before to a lady who lived in my town.  The breeder is 3 hrs away....

When my mom passed away, I donated some of her money (I didn't want it) to BP to build her a nice enclosure.  
The Boy Scouts did it as a project, and BP put a nice plaque up in memory to my mom.

So....there are the stories behind my Patagonian Cavy and my Prairie Dog.

I shoulda went to bed, sometimes I type too much...lol


----------



## elevan

Those are lovely stories.

And here I was thinking that a Cavy would be mighty fine roasted     Just kidding!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

There'd be a lotta meat on him, but I'd imagine it's on the stringy side.

They do eat them in South America....he's like a giant rabbit w/ a funny head...but to me it'd be like eating dog.

My nephew keeps saying he's going to eat Niblet, says she's "Just a jumbo squirrel missing the tail".  

eta more pics - Baby held by me at a program we did at a Nature Center, you can see how big he is.  Check out the claws on his back feet...if something attacks them, they try to rip out the attacker's guts w/ them.
Baby LOVES fruit loops.  All I have to do is say, 'Fruity fruity, fruity' and he goes crazy squealing for them.






Niblet as a 'newborn' - that's a 2 or 3" crock, shows how tiny she was.  She's quite porky now (has put on her winter fat for 'hibernation')....which she doesn't really go through, since she's fixed and stays at the same temps pretty much year round.
When my dh sneezes, she stands up on her hind legs and makes an "alarm" call...he must sound like a predator to her,


----------



## Ms. Research

Thanks so much for the stories of how you got Niblet and Baby.  Baby is really neat.   DH racked his brain trying to figure out where he saw one of these Cavy's.  And it came to him.  San Diego Zoo.  Also it seems some people are releasing them into the wild here in New Jersey, because I saw one on the road as "road pizza".   Had no clue what it was until I saw a pic of your Baby.  

Good justifications though.  I would have done the same thing if asked.  You are not buying them from a breeder intentionally, but rescuing them to make sure they had a good home.  

I couldn't of resisted Niblet.  I can't believe how small she was in that pic.  That size bowl is exactly the same size bowl Kreacher (our smallest rabbit) eats out of.  So I could really relate to how tiny she was.  

Baby loves Fruit Loops.  Love it.  Like Dobby and his cheerios.  All I have to do is shake the bag and he's right there.  

So sorry to hear that Baby had to go outside due to what your daughter did.  With wild animals, you only get one chance.  After that, you lost their trust. And now Baby felt she needed to protect you from your daughter.   That's basically what having a wild animal is.  

K


----------



## RPC

I really enjoyed those stories thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Roll farms

So we go the worst part of the new fencing for the buck barn DONE today.  DH had other plans for what he wanted to do but I pointed out that driving / digging fence posts in 60 dg weather would be better than doing it in 30 degrees....he saw my point.






The boys are still living in the 'building' on the left, the rabbits are still in the white shed.  The old building will be torn down and the boys will get the white barn.  Next up is having a load of stone brought in to cover the mud / give the bunny barn something to sit on...and then we'll get it ordered.  Hopefully get the stone here Monday.
When everything's set, we'll have 1 more 9' wood post to set and then cut out / remove an old section of fence so the boys can get to the white shed.

That fence we put up today was from the factory where I used to work, they had it over their windows by the loading dock.  When they closed (went to Mexico) the manager told me / dh we could 'scavenge' what we wanted.  Those panels are welded on all 4 sides, and made w/ the good old heavy chain link you can no longer buy.  It's 6' tall and between the 9' wood posts every 8 feet, and T-posts every 2.5 feet between those....I really, really don't think the bucks will go over it, under it, or through it.  

The shiny wire was only holding it until we could get it bolted to the wood posts...we were afraid the goats would push it over as fast as we stood it up.

We put up the 1st 2 panels and then decided dh needed to get the bobcat out and level the spot the next 2 were going....and the bobcat wouldn't stay running.  Thank goodness he's a mechanic, he took the carb apart and cleaned it, and she started / ran fine after that....but a 4 hr job turned into a 6 hr job.

While he was playing in the dirt....er...leveling the spot...I took some pics of the feeder we use in the "general population" pen.  Foxy insisted on being in them...











We dump the feed in from the top, from the other side of that 'wall', so that we don't have to go in w/ the goats.  The feed lands in the green trough in the bottom, then we put hay behind the 4x4 mesh.  We use variations of this in all the pens.

And finally, Gus wanted to say, "Hello, BYH!"


----------



## RPC

Well you are making progress that's a plus. Tell Ruby I say Hi I can pick out that red butt from the crowd. I guess tell my BFF Missy, AKA crotch sniffer, I say Hello as well. No other goats has fondled me quite the way she did that day I came down. i need to make some feeders like that also. It would be nice if all mine would eat out of the same feeder. They are all nutts and think they need their own.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> So we go the worst part of the new fencing for the buck barn DONE today.  DH had other plans for what he wanted to do but I pointed out that driving / digging fence posts in 60 dg weather would be better than doing it in 30 degrees....he saw my point.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Buckpen.jpg
> 
> The boys are still living in the 'building' on the left, the rabbits are still in the white shed.  The old building will be torn down and the boys will get the white barn.  Next up is having a load of stone brought in to cover the mud / give the bunny barn something to sit on...and then we'll get it ordered.  Hopefully get the stone here Monday.
> When everything's set, we'll have 1 more 9' wood post to set and then cut out / remove an old section of fence so the boys can get to the white shed.
> 
> That fence we put up today was from the factory where I used to work, they had it over their windows by the loading dock.  When they closed (went to Mexico) the manager told me / dh we could 'scavenge' what we wanted.  Those panels are welded on all 4 sides, and made w/ the good old heavy chain link you can no longer buy.  It's 6' tall and between the 9' wood posts every 8 feet, and T-posts every 2.5 feet between those....I really, really don't think the bucks will go over it, under it, or through it.
> 
> The shiny wire was only holding it until we could get it bolted to the wood posts...we were afraid the goats would push it over as fast as we stood it up.
> 
> We put up the 1st 2 panels and then decided dh needed to get the bobcat out and level the spot the next 2 were going....and the bobcat wouldn't stay running.  Thank goodness he's a mechanic, he took the carb apart and cleaned it, and she started / ran fine after that....but a 4 hr job turned into a 6 hr job.
> ,
> While he was playing in the dirt....er...leveling the spot...I took some pics of the feeder we use in the "general population" pen.  Foxy insisted on being in them...
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Feeder1-1.jpg
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Feeder2-1.jpg
> 
> We dump the feed in from the top, from the other side of that 'wall', so that we don't have to go in w/ the goats.  The feed lands in the green trough in the bottom, then we put hay behind the 4x4 mesh.  We use variations of this in all the pens.
> 
> And finally, Gus wanted to say, "Hello, BYH!"
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Gus-1.jpg


Great job,   I used to raise Shar-pei and have overdont (20) 10 x 6 panels and use them for various things the main one being for my garden, chicken pen and the goats night pen. so far it contains the goats. I have had them try to go through but it held, you shouldn't have any problems unless you have goats that can jump 6 feet up and over or scale over it.
If you do I want pictures of it


----------



## Roll farms

Heard last night that a 'friend' passed away in a plane crash w/ his two daughters yesterday.

We'd bought our cars from this fellow for years.  He ended up buying the dealership / becoming a town mucky-muck, but never acted like it and always had time to joke or talk to you.  He and his family had just built / moved into their dream home.

I guess this is the first time sudden death has affected me personally (usually it's been after a long illness / you 'expect' it.)  I'm sort of in shock.  We weren't horribly close to him, but knew him for a long time, and our kids went to school together.


----------



## Ms. Research

Slowly but surely you are getting there.  That darn Murphy's Law.   Fence looks good.   Can't wait to hear the boys have their permanent place.  And the bunnies too.  How's Spot doing?    

Hello Gus.  You are truly a handsome guy with a very important job.  

K

eta:  My heartfelt condolences for your loss of such good people.


----------



## elevan

I'm sorry to hear about your friend Roll.  Sudden deaths are hard.


----------



## autumnprairie

Sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Love the stories, the excellent pics and the great feeder idea.


----------



## RPC

How are you doing today? I hope it was a good day and the goats are getting closer to popping those kids out.


----------



## Roll farms

Mud, mud, everywhere is MUD.  It has rained non-stop for 2 days and we have 1.5-2 more to look forward to, at least.

I hate, despise, dread, etc. this time of year.   MUD season...it'll last until about May.







I'm sort of embarrassed to post these pics, but those of you in IN, OH, etc. will 'understand' and those who don't live in a wet area will not 'get' what I'm talking about unless you see it.

I'd 'fix' the mud if I could but.....how?  

Ellie looking at me from her dry stall....."You seriously do not expect me to come out there, do you???"






My barn floor this morning...






What the goats would have to go through to get to the pasture....Needless to say they've been cooped up inside for days.






It's a little worse than normal b/c DH was back there moving dirt on the bobcat and broken ground mucks up quicker.

So this sight greets me every time I enter the barn....EVERYONE is staying indoors.






Really looking forward to Jan/Feb freeze so I can worry about busting my butt on the ice instead of slogging through mud.  :/

I've got 3 does in the kidding stall.  I was supposed to have to work tonight (they just called and told me not to bother coming in - YAY!) and I wanted them situated in case anyone went into labor a little early....because you know that stuff likes to happen when you're GONE, and heaven forbid they kid out in that mucky mess somewhere.
Now that I'm staying home today, nobody will kid, of course....
I'll update my kidding thread w/ pics.

The new washer and dryer are here...The washer has a see through lid and I'm staying busy keeping DH's forehead / nose prints off the darn thing....he's fascinated by these new 'high efficiency' appliances, 
Hoping I get used to the new fridge soon....The freezer's on the bottom and I keep forgetting to open that part when I need something frozen.

Working on a 'man cave' sign for DH's best friend's Christmas present and pondering starting the annual take down / wash / put back of all my kitchen decor / knick-knacks / stuff.  Also gotta pull out / clean behind the stove and freezer.

Once that's done and the carpets are shampooed my 'spring cleaning' will be done.  I have to do it in the fall b/c of kidding / garden season - I ain't got time for no housework when there's dirt to be played in and kids to love on.


----------



## daisychick

Love the last pic of them all inside, the dogs don't look amused by this at all.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Blech. I feel your pain. I've dealt with mud like that before back when I had horses. You would literally get your foot stuck in it. My husband lost a brand new shoe in some mud once when he was a kid. LOL My horses would be literally  up to their knees in mud when they passed through that area. There is not too much you can do about it. Maybe concrete the area but you have to do that when it's still dry. The pic with all the goaties butts lined up there is too funny!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Okay, you have convinced me. I will stop complaining about our mud. Because you win the mud award.


----------



## Roll farms

What would help would be if two idiots from town hadn't moved out to the country and built a barn (in July...when it's dry) at the BOTTOM OF A HILL.....


We're going to dump some big rocks behind the barn next summer (during the 3 dry / unmuddy months we get) and then put stone over that, HOPEFULLY it helps.  DH is afraid it's a waste b/c all the stone will sink into the muck but....I'll do 5 truckloads if I have to.  As much as I despise it, I KNOW the goats hate it more.

I used to put pallets back there for them to walk on, and they'd sink / get covered in short order...and then when dh would go to clean out the barn he'd hit them, and one time almost flipped the bobcat.  Not allowed to do that anymore....

Edge is funny.  She will run pell-mell through the deep water to go after an 'invader' but refuses to walk into the barn when the floor's flooded.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I feel your mud-splattered pain!!

I hate it when it rains for days on end.  That doesn't happen in OK very often, we just get 6 inches at a time and have to slog thru until it dries out.

There's a horse farm between Checotah and Tulsa and the fields are low and I see horses standing out there in the mud and I know that's not good.  Makes me wonder about people.

I'm hoping for a dry spell for you.... I hate mud too.

DonnaBelle


----------



## autumnprairie

did you sneak to my house and take pictures when I wasn't looking? 

I need to build a barn for them right now the goats and chickens have a shed split between them with a raised floor they love it but it need to be a lot bigger ( I want to use it for my kidding stall so I won't have to deal with mud)  

anyone have any ideas for us rather than buying enough stone and rock that will sink to china and still have the mud anyway.

New England grows rocks and their mud is different, Maine gets that aggravating rain, mist crap for weeks.
Here in the south we get thunder storms for days and rain accumulations in the double digits.
then to top it off they open up the dams up north for the rivers and we get more water.
white river last week was 7 feet today it is 21 ft as of 11:00 am more floods here we come.
deer season has been cut short due to flooding but should have a great duck season, have I mentioned I live 19 miles from the duck capitol of the US. sorry for ranting


----------



## currycomb

totally know about the mud, brought about by all that rain. it came here first. now i am sending mixed winter weather your way! (you can thank me later) even living at the top of a hill has its disadvantages. the water must go somewhere. right now going thru the new goat shed. new bale of straw every couple of days, just for a dry place to lay their weary bodies down. will dig a trench later in the week, temps to warm up and all this liquid will stop.


----------



## elevan

Oh Roll!  I so feel your mud drenched pain!  My barn was built by my Grandfather in 1972...yep...at the lowest point of the property.  I could post some pics to rival yours but I'm too ashamed right now  

The floor of my hay room looks like the pic you posted with the stop sign in it...good thing we store hay almost 3 feet off the ground.

I am so sick of getting stuck in the mud and nearly pulling my foot outta my boot trying to pull myself free.  I'd rather play ice slip and slide any day.

I think the only critters here that don't mind are the ducks.  If it weren't for it being chilly too the pig would love it.


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Mud, mud, everywhere is MUD.  It has rained non-stop for 2 days and we have 1.5-2 more to look forward to, at least.
> 
> I hate, despise, dread, etc. this time of year.   MUD season...it'll last until about May.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/11wet.jpg
> 
> I'm sort of embarrassed to post these pics, but those of you in IN, OH, etc. will 'understand' and those who don't live in a wet area will not 'get' what I'm talking about unless you see it.
> 
> I'd 'fix' the mud if I could but.....how?
> 
> Ellie looking at me from her dry stall....."You seriously do not expect me to come out there, do you???"
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/11wet2ellie.jpg
> 
> My barn floor this morning...
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/11wetbarnfloor.jpg
> 
> What the goats would have to go through to get to the pasture....Needless to say they've been cooped up inside for days.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/11wet3mud.jpg
> 
> It's a little worse than normal b/c DH was back there moving dirt on the bobcat and broken ground mucks up quicker.
> 
> So this sight greets me every time I enter the barn....EVERYONE is staying indoors.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/11wetstall.jpg
> 
> Really looking forward to Jan/Feb freeze so I can worry about busting my butt on the ice instead of slogging through mud.  :/
> 
> I've got 3 does in the kidding stall.  I was supposed to have to work tonight (they just called and told me not to bother coming in - YAY!) and I wanted them situated in case anyone went into labor a little early....because you know that stuff likes to happen when you're GONE, and heaven forbid they kid out in that mucky mess somewhere.
> Now that I'm staying home today, nobody will kid, of course....
> I'll update my kidding thread w/ pics.
> 
> The new washer and dryer are here...The washer has a see through lid and I'm staying busy keeping DH's forehead / nose prints off the darn thing....he's fascinated by these new 'high efficiency' appliances,
> Hoping I get used to the new fridge soon....The freezer's on the bottom and I keep forgetting to open that part when I need something frozen.
> 
> Working on a 'man cave' sign for DH's best friend's Christmas present and pondering starting the annual take down / wash / put back of all my kitchen decor / knick-knacks / stuff.  Also gotta pull out / clean behind the stove and freezer.
> 
> Once that's done and the carpets are shampooed my 'spring cleaning' will be done.  I have to do it in the fall b/c of kidding / garden season - I ain't got time for no housework when there's dirt to be played in and kids to love on.


Your busy.  Until you mentioned your husband working outside of the Barn on the bobcat, I was gonna say you should add a slight decline of a slope away from the barn for drainage but it was just a Husband making it mucky.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Your LGD don't look to happy either !! Well hope all turns out well and no more mud !!


----------



## Roll farms

Made a tough decision.

I'm gonna put Moonie (goat in my avi) up for sale.  She's beautiful, but you can't 'eat' pretty.  At 8 mos. she's not 80#.  None of 'our' (born here) kids are this slow growing and I refuse to add 'bad' genetics to our herd, regardless of how her coat looks.

Freeney grew better than she did.  Peyton did.  Foxy's daughter Reggie (all the goats I'm mentioning are spotted or dappled) grew fast / was bred her 1st year.  I just cannot bring myself to sacrifice the fast growth we've strived for by using her in my breeding program.  

Sure gonna miss the little twit.  

I finished the Man Cave sign today....it's for DH's bff, who's nickname is "Tater"....gonna work on cleaning the kitchen tomorrow...hoping for babies on Thursday.


----------



## RPC

I like the sign and as sad as it is I don't blame you one bit for selling moonie. I know I would too.


----------



## Ms. Research

Wow, huge drainage problem.  Sorry to see.  Don't you know a property inspector that can give you guidance on possible building a swale which will divert this water away from your barn and fields.  It's really not hard to do.  If you don't, get your measurements of your property line and structures, an approximate footage, and I would be more than glad to help you.  Tell you exactly where you need them.  These swales would direct the water away from these structures.  It might be a little hilly but your animals will definitely be dry and sure footed.  It can be done.  

K


----------



## elevan

Wish I were closer.  I would love to add a smaller boer to my herd to produce some "mini" meat kids for the freezer that would give a little more meat than a full pygmy.


----------



## Roll farms

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Wow, huge drainage problem.  Sorry to see.  Don't you know a property inspector that can give you guidance on possible building a swale which will divert this water away from your barn and fields.  It's really not hard to do.  If you don't, get your measurements of your property line and structures, an approximate footage, and I would be more than glad to help you.  Tell you exactly where you need them.  These swales would direct the water away from these structures.  It might be a little hilly but your animals will definitely be dry and sure footed.  It can be done.
> 
> K


Part of the problem is soil composition.  When water stands even on a hill, there's more than just drainage problems.  This clay just repels water / won't let it 'soak' in.
The guy that does (did - he had a heart attack and retired this year) all our digging says he's never seen land hold water like this place does.
Another part of the problem is that there are 5 new houses (a sort of rural addition) all built on high ground, which drain on / toward the barn / lot.
The other part of the problem is DH - he won't let me get anyone here to dig anything, I've suggested drainage tile, putting gutters on the barn, etc.
He doesn't think it'll work.  Therefore, we don't bother.
Mind you, he doesn't 'deal' w/ the muck 365 days a year like I do, and his bunny barn is going in on high ground / fresh gravel.

Our house is about 20' higher than the barn.  Our driveway runs right into the barns.  The water is following the path us idiots layed for it....


----------



## autumnprairie

Sorry to hear this. 
 I was told to put a french drain where ever there is a puddle more than 4 inches deep.  I would to have to french drain my whole yard. I live in the mississippi flood plain. and I am 80 miles from the Mississippi river I also live in between the white river and cahe river. I understand clay and silt and clay= no rocks, it is cement, Rolls Idk about you but I hate to dig in this S***. but it makes a wonderful stuff to slip and slide in, right


----------



## Roll farms

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear this.
> I was told to put a french drain where ever there is a puddle more than 4 inches deep.  I would to have to french drain my whole yard. I live in the mississippi flood plain. and I am 80 miles from the Mississippi river I also live in between the white river and cahe river. I understand clay and silt and clay= no rocks, it is cement, Rolls Idk about you but I hate to dig in this S***. but it makes a wonderful stuff to slip and slide in, right


And lose your boots in.

I've lost shoes / muck boots more times than I can count.  Only I'm a cheapo, I'll dig around and find them...DH used to love to laugh at me hopping on one leg down there trying to keep from being trompled by hungry horses and find my boot at the same time.
S'why I switched to goats...a LITTLE less mud stirred up, and they (hopefully) won't kill me if I fall on my keister while searching for my boot.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this.
> I was told to put a french drain where ever there is a puddle more than 4 inches deep.  I would to have to french drain my whole yard. I live in the mississippi flood plain. and I am 80 miles from the Mississippi river I also live in between the white river and cahe river. I understand clay and silt and clay= no rocks, it is cement, Rolls Idk about you but I hate to dig in this S***. but it makes a wonderful stuff to slip and slide in, right
> 
> 
> 
> And lose your boots in.
> 
> I've lost shoes / muck boots more times than I can count.  Only I'm a cheapo, I'll dig around and find them...DH used to love to laugh at me hopping on one leg down there trying to keep from being trompled by hungry horses and find my boot at the same time.
> S'why I switched to goats...a LITTLE less mud stirred up, and they (hopefully) won't kill me if I fall on my keister while searching for my boot.
Click to expand...

I lost mine last night. Then puppy lgd thought it would be even more fun to play keep away with it to top it all off 
thank GODS no one saw me trying to get my shoe from Molly and try to feed goats keep my foot out of the mud and the can away from goats because they are impatient pigs, they only stepped on it 3 times


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, huge drainage problem.  Sorry to see.  Don't you know a property inspector that can give you guidance on possible building a swale which will divert this water away from your barn and fields.  It's really not hard to do.  If you don't, get your measurements of your property line and structures, an approximate footage, and I would be more than glad to help you.  Tell you exactly where you need them.  These swales would direct the water away from these structures.  It might be a little hilly but your animals will definitely be dry and sure footed.  It can be done.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem is soil composition.  When water stands even on a hill, there's more than just drainage problems.  This clay just repels water / won't let it 'soak' in.
> The guy that does (did - he had a heart attack and retired this year) all our digging says he's never seen land hold water like this place does.
> Another part of the problem is that there are 5 new houses (a sort of rural addition) all built on high ground, which drain on / toward the barn / lot.
> The other part of the problem is DH - he won't let me get anyone here to dig anything, I've suggested drainage tile, putting gutters on the barn, etc.
> He doesn't think it'll work.  Therefore, we don't bother.
> Mind you, he doesn't 'deal' w/ the muck 365 days a year like I do, and his bunny barn is going in on high ground / fresh gravel.
> 
> Our house is about 20' higher than the barn.  Our driveway runs right into the barns.  The water is following the path us idiots layed for it....
Click to expand...

Just a suggestions regarding the new additions (houses), can you dig a small swale to direct the water away from your driveway?  We don't have clay here in New Jersey, we have moral and sand which makes a fairly decent mix to absorb water.   I understand about the new structures too and poor planning.  How old are the new structures?  Have you ever thought of going to city council and saying "Now that these new houses are built, my property....".  I would try it.  Let the builder pay for his foopah of not doing a study of the site and the ramifications that have occurred.  Just a thought, my adjuster side coming out.  It's worth a try to keep your animals healthy.  And you happy. The worse they can say is no.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

We're governed by the county, not the city.  We (and some other farming people out here) fought the edition tooth and nail....didn't work.  What the county council wants (more tax $) the county council gets.

We actually had the county something or other (not sure if it was the water inspector or property or what, I was at work) guy out here once.

DH is not a very political person, and he probably approached it all wrong, as in "You idiots let them come in here and build houses that ALL drain on us." and put the guy on the defensive.

So he comes and tests the water standing on our side and says, "There is sewage in this sample.  I can bring all kinds of hell on you people OR we can just let this go."

Of course there was....that was our point....their heat pumps / septics are all draining on us now.

But - I'm not going to go into detail - we decided that it was in our best interest to not go stirring up trouble w/ a bunch of  semi-wealthy neighbors and the county and end up on the losing end of a beauracratic peeing contest.

Truly though the soil composition and positioning of the buildings is the cheif problem, the other things just exacerbate it.
In the 1st pic you can see there's a pond beside the pasture....?  There's a trench from the pasture to the pond....then the pond has an overflow to the 'creek' from the pond....I don't know where else we can drain to when both are already overflowing.

Picture a big, shallow bowl w/ 4 "sides"....the west side is the neighbors' woods, where the drainage comes in.  The North side is our driveway / house, where rainwater runs in....the East side is the pond / creek....the South side higher pasture ground.  The only 'low' side is the pond / creek side, and it's full to overflowing / can't drain that way.
Smack in the middle is where are buildings are.  Our only hope is to keep adding rock and / or try to get the water to go around.

Another thing, 9 mos out of the year, you can't dig.  Well you could, but you'd do more damage trying to pull out the stuck equipment.


----------



## Ms. Research

Believe me, understand about the political peeing contest.  I don't call our representatives representatives.  They are all formalities here.  They have zero power and will go after anyone stirring up the pot.   But that doesn't resolve your water issue.  And it is against the law for water to cross boundaries.  And this based on new construction.  One party can not build structures that divert water over a boundry line of existing property owners.  This is a federal law.  But again, it sounds like your county reps are like formalities in New Jersey.  They go with the contractor who will help increase their revenue with new structure taxes.  

Sounds like you already have a plan though and know what you need to do.  Wish you luck.  No one should have to live like that, even animals.  Bad enough it's water but when sewage is also running, nah wouldn't happen here.  I don't care who it is, I don't care what the County says, I'd have the Federal EPA involved in no time.  Sorry, sewage is a NO NO.  Magnified 20 times!  That's is truly a health risk for you AND your farm.  

Good Luck.

K


----------



## that's*satyrical

Maybe some of the sewage should start running into the semi-wealthy neighbors' yards....

Might get things rolling a little.


----------



## Roll farms

I dug up some pictures to help show you what I'm talking about...

This drive literally looks like a river when it's raining really hard.







This pic shows you what I mean about the 'bowl'....the back pasture's higher, the woods on the right is higher, the house/yard is higher....and the creek / pond is usually overflowing w/ snow melt / rain / etc.  






We just should never had built the barn in that area to begin with....

It'd be impossible to drain anything on anyone else.....we've got the lowest low spot.  And I don't know if the sewage test was in-depth enough to show human or animal waste....could be it was sewage from OUR pasture....or our leach field...we didn't want to raise a big 'stink' only to find that even though their drainage contributes, we have created the problem ourselves w/ positioning things where we did.

Unless you're totally lilly white in everything you've done, you don't go calling the wrath of local politicians upon yourself, if you kwim.


----------



## that's*satyrical

ah well, there goes that idea. 

Well it may look awful covered in mud but it sure is pretty covered in snow


----------



## Roll farms

As to the neighbors....

We've been here nearly 20 yrs now.  Nobody around here was fancy, just farmers or antisocial people who didn't want neighbors too close.

10 yrs ago someone died and they started selling off his land in 5-10 acre chunks at 4x what we'd paid.  W/ a covenant- no livestock, no modular houses, had to be X-amount  of square footage, etc.

I literally had people come to my door and ask things like, "Uh....how long are you going to live in this trailer?" and "Uh....any chance you're going to sell off / move any time soon?" and "We're told you have pigs.  Are you going to always have pigs?"

As you can imagine, I was NOT amused.  If you want to come out here by me and build a McMansion, you'd best be prepared for fresh country air, crowing roosters, and to keep your dogs tied b/c I WILL shoot them if they hurt my animals.....I was here first, I'm a farmer, and you are not going to shame, guilt, or otherwise sway me to change.

I told the pig questioning guy, who was possibly the most condescending ass I've met in my life,  in my best 'ignorant hick' voice, that I had a cousin in KY who was pulling a housetrailer full of pigs up here that next weekend.  He was going to pull in, unload the pigs, and move into the trailer himself down in the back yard.  "Why, we reckon he can fit 50 or so in the trailer, and then hose it down and get 2 or 3 years out of living in it.  By then we should have 200 pigs or more."

Needless to say, he did NOT buy the property next to us.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I told the pig questioning guy, who was possibly the most condescending ass I've met in my life,  in my best 'ignorant hick' voice, that I had a cousin in KY who was pulling a housetrailer full of pigs up here that next weekend.  He was going to pull in, unload the pigs, and move into the trailer himself down in the back yard.  "Why, we reckon he can fit 50 or so in the trailer, and then hose it down and get 2 or 3 years out of living in it.  By then we should have 200 pigs or more."
> 
> Needless to say, he did NOT buy the property next to us.


LMAO


----------



## jodief100

Roll, you are the BEST.  I love what you did to the condescending fool about the pigs.  

I had a friend, years ago who worked for the City of Portland doing inspections for sewage issues.  There is a way to determine where the sewage is coming from.  They put something traceable in the water at one local and see if it shows up at the problem area.  I don't know if it is worth your time but you may want to look into it.  Somehow, I suspect the person did not do a proper sampling and deliberately got some manure in there.  

Yes these people moving out to the country who want some open space, fresh air and quiet, but with all the amenities of city life drive me nuts.  It hasn't happened to us but I know of some farmers who were taxed out of their land because the new folks wanted the services they were accustomed to and they had the influence to make it happen.  The county of course was glad to have those tax exempt properties turned into taxable ones.  

I am so amused at these educated city folks who look down on farmers as ignorant hicks.  To be a successful farmer you need to have a general knowledge of at least:  Biology, Chemistry, Genetics, Botany, Engineering, Construction, Mechanical Repair and Accounting. I know I missed a few.   Most of it learned the hard way, through experience.  It takes far more education than those city folks with their fancy lib arts degrees every dreamed about getting.  

Where my sister lives in rural WA State the realtors are required to hand out pamphlets outlining what you can expect moving to the country.  It has things like when you call 911 it may take  an hour  or more to get a response   you are responsible for plowing and maintaining the road to your house,   the mail is delivered to and the garbage is picked up at the main road- NOT at your house  You do not own water that is crossing your property, you may not have any rights to use it and my favorite During power outages, power will be restored to lines closest to town first, you may not have power for days at a time


----------



## Roll farms

Jodie, I'm assuming you come in from SR 22 off of I-69.  If so, you'll pass the properties I'm referring to on 700E, before you turn onto my road.  There's not a one of these houses I'd live in (huge and ugly) and I can personally guarantee you they've never even been to the back side of their property b/c you can't reach it, too overgrown.

Who buys land and then doesn't explore it??  Is it just for status / so you can say you 'have' it??

We have 18.5 acres and DH and I can tell you where every hill, valley, dip, neighbor's tree stand, etc. is.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Jodie, I'm assuming you come in from SR 22 off of I-69.  If so, you'll pass the properties I'm referring to on 700E, before you turn onto my road.  There's not a one of these houses I'd live in (huge and ugly) and I can personally guarantee you they've never even been to the back side of their property b/c you can't reach it, too overgrown.
> 
> *Who buys land and then doesn't explore it??  Is it just for status / so you can say you 'have' it??*
> 
> We have 18.5 acres and DH and I can tell you where every hill, valley, dip, neighbor's tree stand, etc. is.


City folks just like to say they "have it".  They get others to take of it so they don't know what they truly have.  And when you don't know what you truly have how are you going to respect it.  And care for it.  See city folks are used to concrete backyards that are lit at night.  They want to say they live in the country, but they really don't and make others who really like the country life abide by their rules.  But you can always lay comfort in one thought... When the electricity go out, these city folk go into a panic.  That's the mind set and then they come to you for help.  I'd say, go see your state representative.  Oh well not my problem.  See how they like when the tables are turned.  When something happens, they are your best friend.  Best friends you don't need.  Good friends, well that's another subject because good friends wouldn't oppose their beliefs on you.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie

pig trailer comment 
city folk are pests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am otherwise lost for words, with out getting into trouble


----------



## Roll farms

Well, the kitchen got done yesterday, the carpets were shampooed today and I think I'm getting sick.  Too much dust snorting the last week has given me a sinus infection.

I'm going to take the rest of the day off.

Take THAT Dazzle.  OFF I say.  I'm not coming down there, no matter how many times you grunt, groan, and look 'ready'  So there.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Dazzle says .........


----------



## redtailgal

Geesh, between Dazzle and Daisy, I am about to bust.

They are not even my goats, what am I gonna do when I have a kidding thread?  I will need sedation...........

Wonder will go first Dazzle or Daisy?


----------



## RPC

I keep forgetting to ask but how are your new Obes doing? Are they bred?


----------



## Roll farms

I was just telling DH that I'm really doubting that the Obs are even bred, or if they are they've got a looooong way to go.

They're fine, and MUCH, much friendlier now than they were when I brought them home (someone keeps sneaking out and giving them treats....he he) but not bagging up at all.

The guy who starved Hannah, Mandy, and Freckles bought my Ob buck years ago, too.  When I got the other 3 a couple mos. ago he promised he'd sell him (Ob buck) and the last remaining Ob doe he had (also one of mine) to me if he got rid of them (and also told me they were in better shape than the other 3....HMMMM) 

I'd been messaging him on FB offering to buy him for a couple of weeks...guess I know now why he wasn't replying.

Anyway, DH ran into him at Lowes yesterday and he told him he'd sold the Obs.

GRRRRRRRRRRRR.  Now I gotta find an Ob buck.

It's looking like it's going to be a very scant kidding year for us, altogether.

Creampuff, the resident "old lady" isn't bagging up at ALL and should be due in the next week or so.  So either she's open or going to be super sneaky and drop one unexpectedly.  Nissan's going to live w/ Jodie.  Levi isn't due until March.  Derri isn't bagging up right.  I just assumed she got bred when Foxy / Dazzle did and took her out....apparently she didn't.  
The 2 toggs sure look unbred, and maybe the 2 Obs.
I have 5 that were too young / small to breed.  
That leaves Dazzle, Foxy, Patch, Jazmine, Peyton, Ruby (Dec. / Jan), Risque, Dallas Jr, Austin, Freckles, Levi, and Yoda for Feb/March.  
Possibly one of the Toggs, we exposed her to Freeney right before he left, but she's still acting like she's re-cycling every 3 wks, the wierdo.

I went to town tonight to eat and even that wasn't enough to send Dazzle into a fit of labor.  I posted new pics of her udder in my kidding thread, RTG.  Of course, your boer does, esp. as 1st fresheners, won't have udders that bloom like this, but I still tell more about how close a doe is by changes to the udder, no matter what breed they are.

I'ma go take some goat drugs and play on my Kindle for a while......


----------



## RPC

What about little Ellie do you think she got bred?


----------



## Roll farms

Not really.  She was w/ a yearling buck for 7 wks but....so far, no changes and she doesn't "look" pregnant.

I'm rethinking breeding for May kids....lol.


----------



## RPC

hahaha So if you are thinking about May kids does that mean you need a special little man to come visit?????????? I will get Paintball all ready for the trip. If you want one well they come as a package. hahaha I would never do that to you he is the devil but you can have Freeney back if you want him. Why make him sit here not making pretty spotted babies. I need to find a good job and nice little farm down by you and things would be that much easier.


----------



## that's*satyrical

C'mon man... no one else post here til there's babies!!! It's such a tease.....


----------



## autumnprairie

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> C'mon man... no one else post here til there's babies!!! It's such a tease.....




I couldn't help it!
  x2


----------



## Roll farms

I appreciate the offer but the young ones I want bred are PB Nubs....I'd need a Nub boy for them.

Oh, wait...I already have one on order...ha ha ha.

Next year, I'm going to start kidding in late November - Nubs first - then Boers in Dec.  Some of ea. in Feb.  Obs and Toggs in March.....Hopefully be done in March again.

Roger, it'd be grand if you moved closer.  You'd probably get sick of us, though.


----------



## RPC

I was thinking you guys would get tired of me... When I lived down there with my sister for 3 months I never found a job. I applied all over. If there were jobs I would totally think about it because I did kind of like it down there.


----------



## redtailgal

Roger, darlin, I wouldnt get tired of you.

Come on down to NC.

Bring your goats............


----------



## Roll farms

Dollar General warehouse had a 'now hiring' sign up...dunno if they still do but I can check if you want.
Then there's the Wal Mart dist. center....Big R...they *need* someone there who knows goats, the dipwad that works livestock there is a ....dipwad.  

Come on down, I'd pay ya to help me trim hooves, etc.

We went to TSC today w/ 2 vehicles and LOADED UP.  It's our  1x a year 'employee weekend' where we get 20% off instead of %15.
Got home and realized.....we forgot softener salt.  It's looking like the 3 due does are all going to kid at once so we went back to get salt today.

Hit the clearance racks and blew another 100$ on Christmas presents.  Got back in my jeep and started out of the parking lot and we both realized - 

WE STILL FORGOT THE STINKIN' SALT!

Back in I go....Check #3.....I just payed for my own salary for a month, lol.

My house is clean, laundry's caught up, no plans.....think the goats will be nice and kid?  NO, they'll probably wait until Sunday when Jodie's coming / Colts play or Tues. when I have to work.


----------



## RPC

HAHAHA of course they won't kid you have not went completely nutts yet. I was thinking about it today and if I were to move down there I would be too far for my sister to bring the kids over to work with their 4-H goats. That is the whole reason I have them so even though it would be fun being closer to you I guess I will have to hold off.


----------



## Roll farms

See, you're just a big tease, Roger.

Woke up at 4am this morning, pondering how I'm going to manage everything tomorrow.

A guy is coming to buy a rabbit, Jodie's coming to pick up Nissan, DH's bff is coming over to eat lunch / watch the game....and I'm supposed to cook said lunch...AND I just know these 3 evil heifers will all decide to go into labor around the time all this is going on.

The planned menu was fried chicken, mashed taters and gravy, and creamed peas.  Not something you can start and then wander off from, or that will do well if turned off in the middle and finished later.  I debated frying the chicken tonight, but...it's just better fresh.

So I go digging through the freezer at 4am and come up with - arm roast, tomato juice, tomatoes (from the garden this summer), a bag of mixed veggies, and a bag of corn.  I can work w/ this!  We have potatoes and onions....Veggie Soup it is!

I'll cook all the pieces parts today, assemble it tonight, let it 'meld' in the fridge overnight, put the pot on low in the am, and oila - a good lunch I can wander away from....
like when the bunny guy shows up - while I'm delivering Patches kid- while DH and his bff are loading Nissan - right before Dazzle goes into labor.

All hopefully before kickoff...


----------



## RPC

SOOOOOOOO How is the day going?


----------



## Roll farms

Welllll....The veggie soup was a BIG HIT.  Jodie told my DH he's a lucky man....lol
She also got to see Fiddles (6# poodle) attack Booger (85# Newfie).
We played w/ goats, stared at preggo butts, looked at bunnies, etc.

STILL no babies.  If company, a rainy day, and a Colts game didn't make these b-words pop....I dunno what's gonna....

*HEAVY SIGH*


----------



## RPC

Well we have 80% chance of storms tomorrow so maybe that will make them kid for ya. It says rain till noon, rain/snow mix in the after noon, and Snow late evening. That crap sounds like kidding weather.


----------



## Roll farms

I am a happy person today....no, no babies, but I got official word that our store manager is being transferred to another store and we are getting our previous manager back.

The current manager can be a difficult person to deal with, as can the asst. mgr...The old manager and I got along fine.  At least I'll have 1 "nice" boss now.

I see nothing that would indicate baby goats today.  Not feeling so hot (sinus infection) so I'm going to take the day 'off'....aside from critter care, that is.


----------



## Roll farms

Forgot I have company coming today....and DH pointed out that unless I quit 'playing at FB and BYH' and update my site in the little free time I do have between feeding, milking, etc.... I won't be selling ANY goats.... he's a  party pooper.

SOOOO...pics / vids / etc. will sadly be delayed until I've done all the website updates, emailed potential buyers, etc.

Sorrrryyyyyyyyy.

Hope this will hold ya over


----------



## elevan

So cute!  


_I guess it'll have to do while you're doing some work_


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> So cute!
> 
> 
> _I guess it'll have to do while you're doing some work_


yah ...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

They are all adorable! 
You must have your hands full with all of those babies! Good luck with them! What is cuter then a bouncing baby goat? 5 boucing baby goats!


----------



## autumnprairie

They are adorable,  I will have to check out your website too


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, they are cute.  I really like the blue eyed brown one on the right.


----------



## Ms. Research

DH not a party pooper.  Actually like your DH.  Keeping you focused on what it's really all about, business.  And if you don't sell what you have, you can't make any more.  

Love your pic of all your babies.  Again, wish I was closer.  Definitely would grab a bottle and help. 

K


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

The red and solid black (moonspotted) kids are just beautiful.  Congrats on lots of pretty, healthy babies!


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks, Nikki and everyone else.  I think my kids are cute but....aren't they all?

Ms, he IS a party pooper.  He could get off his duff and help a heifer out on occasion, rather than armchair dictate, 

So, the new washer is going back.  Not only was it dumping about 1/2 g of water on the floor at every use, it didn't get the clothes clean.  (Top load large capacity w/ no agitator)

I have washed 'birthing' towels and the old towels the baby goats pee / poop on in the playpens for years and they always got clean in 1 washing w/ my 15 yr old washer....  
I took some out of this new one the other day and smeared baby goat poop all over the outside of the washer b/c I didn't notice it was still on the towel, I nearly dried them w/ poop still on them.  That'd been a fine mess.
It took 3 washings on the "sanitize" cycle to get it gone.  How is that 'energy efficient'...??

Those washers may be fine for people who don't get DIRTY....We get dirty / have extra icky stuff this time of year.

Ruby's surprise doeling has us up to 8 bottle babies.  That and 2x a day milking and pasteurizing and bottle filling is keeping me pretty busy.

My DD will be home Dec 20-22 to visit.  I haven't seen her since July, so I'm excited about that.  She's bringing her girlfriend (yes, my kid is gay - *gasp*) which I'm not so excited about but...gotta make lemonaide, right?  

Foxy's udder went BOOM and I hoped she'd kid 'early'....she's either gonna go early tomorrow or wake me up in a bit, she's close but not quite there yet.

I'd better try to get some sleep.  Hope everyone's having a good weekend.


----------



## Ms. Research

Well, now that I know that he dictates from an armchair, that would definitely describe a Poopy Head.

Glad to hear your daughter will be home to visit for the holidays with her girlfriend.    Hey, as long as she's happy and that person man or woman treats her right, I think that's all I'd be worried about.   I would just be glad she is coming home to visit and feels she can introduce anyone to you.   Wishing you both a very pleasant visit.  Hoping this might bring you a little bit closer.  

Dang new washer.  It be out on the front lawn after spitting all that water out and NOT cleaning anything.  And "efficiency energy", that's a hoot!  

K


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Lemonade is good too.  You are doing the right thing and it beats not having your daughter around at all.

You may not want to say on here, but what brand washing machine did you purchase?  We are looking to get a new one and have been looking at the top load, energy efficient, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms

Kenmore, found out yest. it was made by LG.... dunno the model number, but if you look at the Maytag and Whirlpool toploaders, they have a taller, non-agitator  (spinner??) inside so we probably should have went w/ those....DH A) liked the way this one lit up blue (MEN!) and B) saw it had a 10 yr warranty on the direct drive so thought it was a goodun.

We're getting the Whirlpool Duo set this time.  Front load HE's.  

Probably shoulda stuck w/ Whirlpool to begin with...our stove, fridge, and the old washer / dryer were whirlpool and have lasted 15 yrs.
And, they're made in the USA.

DD and I are pretty close, really...we had a rough patch when she moved out but she knows I adore her.  I could choke her sometimes, but love her to pieces....that's how you feel about young adult children....lol

I don't feel her gf treats her well.  She has a better job and rubs it in.   Also (I suspect it's 'drama' stuff) she gets depressed and it brings Megan down / causes anxiety for her.

I'm financing this trip so she'd best keep that in mind before she gets too high n mighty around me....


----------



## elevan

We lived right around the corner from a Whirlpool plant when we lived in Marion (Ohio).  Got to tour the factory once...quality workmanship.  They make Maytag and Roper products there too.  Roper is a good one for anyone on a tight budget...it's quality but no frills at a low price and their washers get stuff clean.  Just saying...  

I hope you have a great visit with DD.  Unfortunately when people are in a relationship that is emotionally draining then they gotta figure out most of that by themselves.  Just be there as support whenever she needs you (I know that you will).

And good luck figuring out your crazy goats who don't know that you had a schedule for them!


----------



## redtailgal

Ya know what Rolls......

You dont need my approval, but.......

Your a good mom and I hope that someone tells you that on a regular basis.  I think that you are spot on with how you are handling your daughters "gayness".  Your being honest about how you feel about it, and kept right in step with unconditional love.

The world could use more moms like you!


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Ya know what Rolls......
> 
> You dont need my approval, but.......
> 
> Your a good mom and I hope that someone tells you that on a regular basis.  I think that you are spot on with how you are handling your daughters "gayness".  Your being honest about how you feel about it, and kept right in step with unconditional love.
> 
> The world could use more moms like you!


X2 Well said RTG

Rolls I know you have your hands full and with Christmas right around the corner and DD and GF coming take time for you too. This time of the year gets crazy relax and enjoy as much as you can. 
Tell the goats you want it your way for a bit,    not that it will work but it is worth a try

You sound like you are a very strong and a special lady in your own right, I enjoy reading your journals.


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks for the support re: dd situation.  It's amazing to me how some of the 'adults' in her life have just dropped her like a hot potato once she 'came out.
I don't LIKE it, it's not what I'd have wanted but....She's my only kid, what can I do???

OK, I'm not really whining here, ok, maybe a little...and I know I brought this on myself by breeding the goats to begin with, but - The Plan - ha ha - was not for them ALL to kid within 5 days of eachother.  They were SUPPOSED to spread this out over the entire month.

Last night I got to bed at midnight.  At 12:07 am, Foxy decided she needed to SCREAM.  Non-stop.  Major drama mama attack.  I tried to wait her out.  10 min. later she's still screaming, DH is 'heavy sighing' and I am getting grumpy.  I can't just shut the monitor off b/c we're pretty sure Derri's getting ready to kid and it's cold out.

So I head for the barn to see what's wrong / if I can shut her up.  Seeing me just makes it worse, she wanted milked or attention or something.  So I drug her over to the other barn and shut her in there.  Come back up, remove all my barn clothes stuff, go back to bed.

BAM.  BAM.  BAM.  DH says, "She's tearing down the barn."  It really sounded like it, we could hear the 'bang' in our room w/ the fan on....the barn's a good 100' away, or more.

So off I go to check.  Again.  After suiting up in my barn stuff.  Again.  Turns out it's Levi ramming a gate trying to get Foxy to get away from it.  I moved Foxy again, came back up, and finally got to sleep around 1 am.  Woke up off and on, listening to the monitor to see what Derri's doing.

Overslept this morning (7:45), normally we're IN the barn by 8 or sooner.  I had house kids to feed, playpens to clean, and dogs to let in and out, coffee to drink, prairie dog to deal w/, etc....Finally got down there around 8:30 and commenced bottle feeding. after observing Derri having contractions.  Oh joy.

We get the babies fed, other animals fed, and I get ready to start milking.  I send DH up to get the trimmers so I could shave Derri (and Ruby's) udders / tail areas for easier clean up.  He cleans the kid room while I shave udders.  You wouldn't believe how nasty 10 kids can make a 10x10 room in a short period of time.

Get them shaved, commence milking the 6 does while he feeds his bunnies.  I get Dazzle on the stand and Derri starts pushing like she's serious.  I never milked Dazzle so fast in my life, poor girl probably felt violated.

Derri spits that boy out and I run it up here to get weighed / fed /etc.  We get all the dishes washed, milk pastuerized, bottles filled, mess cleaned up and he goes down to check on Derri / clean the kidding stall.

I heat treated 2 batches of colostrum. - ea. batch takes 1 hr and you have to stir it constantly.

About the time I get the 2nd batch done, it's time to bottle feed again, so off we go.  Realize that I didn't bring enough bottles....grrr...oh well, we're going to disbud some kds, we'll just feed the ones we missed while they're up there for that.

Get the 7 kids who're being done loaded up / brought to the garage, vaccinate them all w/ CD/T, do the deed to them, feed the ones who need feeding, then take them back to the barn.  

By now it's time for afternoon feeding and milking.  Get that done, bring the milk up / get it strained / put away / dishes done, fill more bottles, do some baby goat towel laundry.

This is literally the 1st time I've sat down for more than 30 seconds all day.  Typing this up gave me an excuse to do so.

Now I gotta go fill out reg. applications for all of the eligible kids.

THEN...it'll be about time to start round 3 of bottles / milk out Derri's colostrum again.

Then....a bubble bath.  I think I may fall asleep in the bathtub.

I have to work at TSC tomorrow.  It's going to feel like a vacation.


----------



## RPC

WOW you are on busy lady, I can totally see why its nice to have Jeff laid off at this time of year. I wish I could be home doing what your doing all day but man it is nice to go to work sometimes and get away from it I am sure. But this is what you wait all year for LOL.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have to work at TSC tomorrow.  It's going to feel like a vacation.


----------



## elevan

Reading all that made me tired.


----------



## Roll farms

It was SO NICE to go to work without the dread / apprehension I have felt for the last year under the old boss.  

We've gotta get our chores done early today and go out Christmas shopping.  In case I haven't mentioned it, I am missing the female "shopping" gene.  Shopping makes me grumpy.  The one exception is livestock supply shopping, that I love.  I especially hate shopping when I'm not really sure what I'm going for...

Tomorrow is my 'Old Biddy Committee' Christmas party.  The Biddys are 2 coworkers and myself, we go to a local Mexican restaraunt 1x a month and meet up / talk / eat / laugh because the 3 of us are rarely scheduled to work together but enjoy eachother's company.
My DD gave us that moniker 5 yrs ago.

Turns out...he he he....I told DH this but he wouldn't listen...The leaky washer part of our problem is something on our end.  Our old washer would have water under it every now and again.  The 1st new washer had a lot.  The 2nd new washer had some yesterday.  Either one of our water lines is bad or the drain is plugged.
The 1st washer really didn't clean well, so I'm glad we got this one (got the icky stuff off the birthing towels in 1 try) but the leak is something he's gotta figure out.

After shopping, we have to disbud the remaining Nubian bucklings (3).

Tomorrow I have 3 or 4 kids leaving.  Saturday more are leaving (if the people who've called actually show up....you never know until they do).

DD has requested Fajitas for her 'welcome home' dinner.  I froze a ton of red / green / yellow bell pepper slices this summer, those will be perfect.
I'm going to invite a few close family friends over for a small gathering to eat / celebrate her visit.  I do miss that kid.
She's disappointed no goats are due to kid while she's going to be here....that's funny....she never wanted to be around it before.

Warm temps and more blankety-blanking rain in the forecast for several days.  MUD.........ugh.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad you had a good day at work and enjoyed going in. I understand the hate to shop unless it is for livestock then could spend all day looking,   but then my DH is normally with me dragging away.  It sounds like things are getting under control at your place. Your DD may get to see one born if your goats still want to surprise you.  My lilttle cousins want to see the goats born when the time comes they are 8 & 5. So far they both want to be like me and have animals all over.  Their Dad is like why do have to influence this and I laugh and ask them to come help feed and play with them every chance I get.


----------



## elevan

I have spurts of wanting to shop but for the most part I could leave shopping to someone else....unless it's for food or critters.

Mud...is a dirty word around here....very very dirty.  I'm knee deep in it too.


----------



## Roll farms

Whoops, old biddy party is TODAY.  Good thing I went shopping, eh?  And it's getting me out of PM chores.  He he he.

Everyone is bought for now except DH, I'm getting him a big rubbermaid cart on wheels to dump his bunny poop into once he gets his new barn.  The 36x36 trays in the Flemish cages are just too wobbly and heaven forbid he spill bunny pee on the new floor.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLS !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 I did the fireworks just for you !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLS !!!


----------



## Roll farms

Um.  Thanks but uh...it's not my birthday.  OLD BIDDY COMMITTEE - a couple of ladies I work w/ and I go out to eat 1x a month.

Did you have too much coffee??


----------



## redtailgal

COFFEE!!!!!!!   



YES! Wonderful Idea!!!!!


----------



## 77Herford

Well then I'm sorry cause I get your weather first and its windy and cold here this morning.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well then I'm sorry cause I get your weather first and its windy and cold here this morning.


----------



## Roll farms

For a brief moment in time yesterday, it was 62 degrees and I was cleaning the little chicken barn in my shirt sleeves....IN DECEMBER!

4 kids left yesterday, 1 leaves Saturday, and 3 more leave Sunday.  

I am having a 'bad feeling' about my daughter getting to come to visit.
Her gf is being sued by a former landlord  for 4 grand, and her car needs $500.00 worth of repairs.  So even though she earns more than dd....she never has any money.
Now he's borrowing her mom's car to come here, which takes more gas, and my dd tells me the 'tags are expired, but we're going to try it and hope we don't get pulled over.'.....


I told her the better thing would be to take the plate of the broken-down car and put it on the mom's car...but I still don't like it.  
However, I'm not paying to fix gf's car or put tags on the mom's car....I mean dang.  Ya know?


I told Megan "I will send you the money for gas on Monday." (this past Monday)

She calls me Weds, saying her gf wanted her to call and make sure I sent it.  
1st off - this is ME, if I say I'ma do something, you can bet your bippy I DO it.
2nd - they aren't leaving until this coming Tues....um...why did she need the money NOW?

I just expect a "Sorry, Mom, we can't make it." phone call....and my guts will be in turmoil until Tuesday waiting for it.

*sigh*

One of the people who picked up kids yesterday brought me an Anatolian Sheperd pup.  I agreed to take it in trade for goats back when I *thought* we were moving the buck pen to a difft. location.  Turns out we're not, so I don't 'need' him....but I said I'd take him so I did....w/ the understanding that I'm going to sell him.

So if anyone needs a good livestock guardian dog....hit me up.


----------



## Ms. Research

I have to agree, been freaky weather and strange at best.  Walked out yesterday, warm and humid, today windy and very cool.  I wish it would just make up it's mind.  Don't need to be sick but if we have a mild winter, it may help a lot of households survive without those big energy costs.  And I'm in the business of heat and I'm hoping it helps.  Tough times out there.  Have elderly people calling wondering whether they will have money to eat or heat.  Shame really.  Who would have ever thought.  

Sorry to hear about your daughter.  Sounds like her girlfriend is looking for money for her own problems and using you through your daughter to get it.  And going to add more problems with driving an unregistered vehicle?  That's foolish to think they won't be spotted.  Tis the season for government revenue.  New Jersey drools over holidays, especially when it has to do with a motor vehicle.  Lots of fines.   And unregistered vehicles are impounded.  It's not worth being stranded away from home.  And who will they turn to for help?  You.   You are a big hearted person.  

Tell them to get everything straightened out first, then visit.  I know that's hard, but maybe time is the cure.  

K

eta:  Please don't advise them to switch plates.  Don't add more trouble.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLS !!! http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Holidays_and_Party/party-043.gif http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Holidays_and_Party/cake-008.gif http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Holidays_and_Party/fireworks-074.gif I did the fireworks just for you !!! http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Holidays_and_Party/party-012.gif HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLS !!!


Sorry .. No I don't drink coffee .. I thought you said " Whoops ( like you forgot ) My old biddy ( was guessing birthday??) party is today ."  *blush* whoops ... Sorry . I was wondering why no one else was saying happy birthday !!!


----------



## Roll farms

> eta:  Please don't advise them to switch plates.  Don't add more trouble.


Where to start....

First off, I agree it's a horrid, terrible, awful idea.  I will fret the entire trip for them....

BUT - You cannot fix youthful stupidity, you just CAN'T.  

If I say DO NOT come w/ expired plates or switched plates, they will anyway, if they're of a mind to come here.
So if the choice is expired plates (which WILL get them pulled over) or plates that don't match the car (but will only get them caught if they get pulled over) - the switched tags are the better choice....IF they refuse to stay put.  And like I said, if they decide they are coming, they will.  What I say won't matter.

Mind you, nobody told me about the tags until after I'd sent the money, or I wouldn't have and it'd be a moot point.

Trust me, these are the idiots (combined) who've moved 6 times in 6 mos, quit college (but not the mountain of student loans) and have been hired / fired / quit from 13 jobs in the last 8 mos, walked out on apartment leases, have twice moved into apartments while lying about the number of people moving in (2 instead of 1, hoping to not get caught), left a broken-down (but paid for) car on the side of the road (and lost it due to impound costs), lost their meager furnishings / dishes in the moves, etc.

You have no idea how much I worry about my kid, living like this.  She was raised so much smarter, to make better choices, to commit / stick with something, etc.

The person she's turned / is turning into drives me buggy - she's like my ex-husband, her biological father (My dh adopted her at 7) and has absolutely no reason to be.

Her being gay is the last issue I have a problem with...compared to the rest, that's a piece of cake.


----------



## redtailgal

I should tell you my brother's "story" sometime.  I raised him.....and I raised him better than he is acting.



What is there to do?  It's sooo frustrating to watch an adult make the very mistakes that they have be trained not to do.

sigh. Hang in there.  Her brain will return eventually.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## elevan

Sounds very much like _my _brother's story.  Thank goodness there aren't kids involved too (that's how I ended up raising my boys, who are my nephews).

The best you can do is be her mom and still allow her to fall flat on her face when she fails because that's the only way that you truly learn from your mistakes.  I hope that she sees the lesson soon.


----------



## Roll farms

I lived - and have seen- about the worst possible 'that story' w/ her biological.  I left him b/c someone had to be a responsible adult / parent, and even at the age of 20 (me - he was 24), I knew it wasn't going to be him.

To get back at me, he kidnapped her (literally, stole her from my sister's house while I was working) and it took me 8 mos to find her / get her back.  That was when she was 16 mos. old.  Try being w/out your baby for 8 mos.  
Seriously, stop and think about  it - KNOWING she is with someone mentally unstable enough to steal her from you.

The child hated me when I did get her back, and the repurcussions from "him" lasted well into her childhood.

He's now 42 yrs old and dying of liver cancer.  Lost custody / visitation when she was 3, lost her (the adoption) when she was 7.  Hasn't seen her in 15 yrs.  Hasn't ever paid a dime of support.  Has not held a job since our divorce.  He's been in and out of mental institutions, halfway houses, drug/alcohol rehab for the last 16 years.

The truly ironic thing is, I married DH 17 yrs ago, not because I was madly in love, but because I just *knew* he'd be a wonderful, hardworking, responsible influence on / to Megan.  And would provide a measure of protection for us.
I wanted her to see good, solid values, hard work, etc.  Not pipe dreams and living on pawned items you can steal from neighbors and friends.

She never saw alcohol or drugs in this house.  We've never went to a bar or left her w/ a sitter for any reason besides our jobs.  We based our trips on 'family' oriented things for her, scrimped and saved to get her a guitar, send her to basketball camp, and my MIL sent her to Europe her senior year for the class trip, provided she met certain criteria (grades, behavior, etc).  

She was never allowed a cell phone, nintendo, internet in her room, etc.  She had to be 'with' us, not chatting and texting her life away.  She was given chores and punished when she screwed up, the same as we were when we were kids.

She's been to museums, the US capital, NY, etc.  She's seen what 'a good life' can be.

(and I'm not saying that spending money = good parenting, I'm saying that she was made to earn these things, or see that we worked for what we have.)

She didn't want our help going to college, she took the money out of savings that we had saved for her and took off to KY as soon as she turned 18 / graduated.
She's currently living in a trailer (no shame in that, we did once) but with 6 other people, 5 cats, and 3 dogs and barely getting by.

I wanted so much more for her.  I know part of this is trying to get away from a strict upbringing and "show us" what she's capable of.  BUT.....

Do you have any idea how petrified I am that she will turn into my ex-husband????


----------



## redtailgal

Ahh, Rolls.  

You are a good mom.  You have done your job and are still doing your job.  

I can not imagine someone taking my baby.  I dont know how you managed and I dont how you kept from killing him when he was found.

My mother worked to support five kids and a deadbeat dad........I raise the four kids.  My brother was raised to know right from wrong.  Yet, he has three DUI's, two children from two different women (one of which with a serious drug problem).  When the babies mother left in search of more cocaine, leaving the baby with my drunken brother, I went and got the 6 week old baby.  I held him, rocked him, fed him, tended him thru the seizures he had (from her prenatal drug abuse), watched him take his first steps, and listened to his first word........when he called me Mama.

Then, the baby was given back to my brother, and since brother was mad at me (because we said the dinner blessing in front of his older daughter), I didnt see the baby again for a year.  He didn't want to have to "deal with" the questions his daughter asked about why we said the blessing and they didnt.  I've never judged him on this.........but I am Christian, and MY family is atheist to an extreme.

Family can hurt you and scare you like nothing else.  They can go against everything they have been taught.

Right now, my brother has moved another woman into his house to "help her get clean".  He can't get himself clean. I've already notified DSS.  

I guess we all have someone with "that story", and we all hurt because of them.  

Just remember, Rolls...........You are a good mom.  Hopefully, in time, your daughter's eyes will open.   Its hard to grow up without a biological father ( I know this for a fact).  It causes lots of internal conflict.  I was pretty messed up for awhile myself.........one physicaly abusive relationship after another. I finally "woke up", but didnt have much of a mom to fall back on. I was fortunate, and ended up with a wonderful hubby (FIL is another story).  

Just be there for her.  Let her fall, and help her up afterwards.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz

I was like your daughter is. Screwed up so bad, blew off college, major singing talent, and even was homeless twice. Once lived in a 3 bdroom house with 9 other people.

But when I got pregnant at 33, I grew up. Was a struggle but now we have a little farm with my teen and somewhat-new-hubby with goats, chickens, and a service dog.

Not saying pregnancy will help your daughter. Just that you need to continue your patience. As long as she's happy, right?  BTW, my younger sis is gay. Came out in her 20s. Took our mom years and years before she'd even speak to her. But my sister's relationship has lasted longer than my older sister's and my marriages all put together. She's happy. That's all that matters.

We have 3 goat babies born Dec 5 and hopefully soon our second doe will kid. No clue when she's due! This is maddening ... can't watch them 24/7! But we have the girls in our garage (at night and on cold days), and a baby monitor turned on so we can listen. Why do they tend to kid at night or early morning hours?!?!


----------



## elevan

Roll you're a good mom.  As I'm positive you already know, there are a lot of things that make a person who they are...biology, environment and people close to them (sometimes there  are chemical influences too).  But the one factor that weighs the heaviest is environment.  It sounds like you provided a great / stable environment for DD.  But now she's testing out a different environment and people.  It sounds like she's pretty young...still plenty of time to make mistakes and straighten back out.  I don't think she's gonna turn into her biological father just because of biology (I can't think that because then I worry about my boys' biology on their mother's side).


----------



## autumnprairie

, know that we will be here to listen and always give you encouragment.


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks for the support.

What scares me most is my ex is just such a....charming and believable (when he wants something) liar.  He's been diagnosed as having antisocial personality disorder, to the point where he stole his grandmother's morphine while she was dying of cancer.  He doesn't care about what others feel due to his behavior, period.

I'm afraid I won't know because...you WANT to believe your kid wouldn't do that to you. 

So when she was still living here and working, but out of school...and snuck off to go to West VA on a bus to visit a girl she met online, and told us she was visiting her cousin at college....and when she got 5 tattoos while still living here, even though the rule was "you can do whatever you want to your body once you move out, but while you live here, no tattoos.", (and I could list many other examples)....is that youthful rebellion or early signs of ASPD???

You truly just never know how your kids are going to turn out, do you?  

Another irony?  My pothead sister, who let my ex take my kid....who's never kept a job, stays high all the time, physically abused her kids, etc?

Her DD was class salutorian (sp?) and got a free-ride scholarship, is polite and respectful to a fault. big in her sorority / charity stuff, etc.

Our girls are only 6 mos apart in age and grew up together....I musta rubbed off on the wrong kid....  (Total sarcasm, in case you missed that....)

Anyway...thanks again for listening.  Sometimes just venting helps.

Another kid leaves today and then....I'm going out to finish my Christmas shopping.  :/
I've got DD's room cleaned out (it's where I've been redoing all the windows / crafty stuff before kidding season started), the house cleaned, laundry caught up, etc.  
We shaved the house dog's feet (less mud tracked in) and bathed the Newf.  Tomorrow I'll be making fudge for Christmas gifts until football starts.
Monday I work.  Gonna bathe the other 2 house dogs and 'refresh' the housework before I go.
Tuesday she'll be here....


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll, I don't understand why children turn out the way they do when they have good parents like yourself..  I have no clue of how you got through those days of when your daughter was taken from you.   I thought my family was bad when they tried to take my son from me.   They didn't think I was smart enough to figure it out, but did and stopped them in their tracks.  

My days of worry are over.  Though I miss Henry and will never know what he could have accomplished as an adult, I truly, honestly don't miss the worrying.  It's part of being a good parent.  Which you are Roll.  I am hoping some day your daughter wakes up and becomes that type of adult that you instilled in her but she refuses to admit to.  She's taking the easy way like your ex did right now.  Was raised by those who will use excuses or blame others.  It's easier that way.  

Those who take the hard road get hurt by those who take the easy way.  That's why it hurts so bad Roll.   

I hope for your sake that the visit goes well.  And that your holidays are pleasant for you.  

K


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> .  Tomorrow I'll be making fudge for Christmas gifts until football starts.


Yeah, let me know when your ready for my address.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Tomorrow I'll be making fudge for Christmas gifts until football starts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let me know when your ready for my address.
Click to expand...

  Shameless!


----------



## Roll farms

Well, just as soon as I get some red velvet cheesecake or a torte, I'll be a sending your fudge, how's that grab ya?

I am so messed up this week, I dunno what day is what....I made the fudge tonight, football isn't until tomorrow.  

Christmas shopping is done.....YAY!

Tomorrow....I'm watching football and sitting on my butt.  In between bottles and milking and customers and cooking, that is.


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, just as soon as I get some red velvet cheesecake or a torte, I'll be a sending your fudge, how's that grab ya?
> 
> I am so messed up this week, I dunno what day is what....I made the fudge tonight, football isn't until tomorrow.
> 
> Christmas shopping is done.....YAY!
> 
> Tomorrow....I'm watching football and sitting on my butt.  In between bottles and milking and customers and cooking, that is.


I over-nighted you one of both!

You didnt get them?

Well, what a shame!


----------



## Roll farms

I reckon I'll have your addy when they get here then, won't I?


----------



## redtailgal

touchee!


----------



## autumnprairie

I was waiting for you to ask for addresses too!


----------



## redtailgal

What are you gonna send us?


----------



## RPC

Is it going to feel weird to only have 3 babies left?


----------



## Roll farms

It feels WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## RPC

I bet it is so much easier and faster to do chores now. So how long till the next doe is "supposed" to be due? I don't like you having these long breaks. I have no new babies to look at.


----------



## Roll farms

I checked Creampuff again, she was my last "maybe" and I think she's a definite NO.
So it'll be at least January.  Maybe February.  

I don't like it either, Roger.  I'm pondering selling the black doeling w/ the spot and Ruby's girl.  
The 5 Nubian bucklings 'cost' me, I should have gotten (or needed to get) at least 2 Nub doelings I could sell at a profit...instead of all bucks I barely make anything off of.

I'm going to post her and Pokey, our old fat sheep, free to PET homes only.  

Feed has gone up too much to be sentimental, unless I want to sentimental myself to the poor house.  Pokey eats as much feed and hay as 2-3 goats and gives nothing in return.  Creampuff's udder is shot.   There will be full disclosure of ages, condition, etc...and if I can't find them good homes....ok, ok...they'll stay.  I won't send two old ladies to the slaughterhouse.

Maybe I am still sentimental.  Ugh.

DD will be here (hopefully?) in 2 days.  They're going to bring dd's gf's car, a mechanic told them they should be ok, the oil leak isn't terminal as long as they keep adding oil after every long stop.  (Rear main seal - only leaks when car's not running....?  I dunno, I'm not a mechanic....)


----------



## RPC

Well as long as they keep an eye on it they should be ok I hope. Oil is real easy to keep an eye on as long as they remember to do it. If that spotted girl was not related to both of my bucks I might have to say let me get you some money but I don't think I want a doe related to them both. I honestly have no business buying anyone else until I find out what my does are having so as much as I wanna come down and scoop up the rest of them I am going to have to resist. I only have 3 weeks to the day till my first one is due. Sky starts us on the 8th then Jasmine on the 10th and Joy on the 11th. So mark your calender your chance for a blk and wht paint should be born around January 11th. But the only reason I think it is that day is a saw a little mark on her back from where Paintball might have mounted her and got some nasty pee on her. God knows she could wait another month.


----------



## Roll farms

If she waits another month there'll be no living w/ you.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I hear you on the feed cost, wow feed has really gone up.  I am very lucky that the person that I purchase hay from for the last 10 years has never raised his price.

I originally got my two whethers goats to be pets only.  I got Daisy with the thought that someday, I could breed her and sell her babies.  Then I got a whether sheep along with a ewe, again thinking that someday I could breed my ewe and sell her offspring.

Well, Daisy is CAE positive.  My ewe turned out to be a hermaphrodite that I had surgicall altered, so she is a female, but sterile.  So I have three goats and two sheep that eat and eat and eat, but can provide nothing in return.  Well nothing that can be sold in return.

I knew when I got them, that they would live for a long time. I think about rehoming them, but the thought of someone mis-handling them or not feeding them is rough.  So they stay.  And then I think, combined, the sheep and goats don't eat as much as my two pasture ornaments (horses).  

Ugh!  Why do we love them so?


----------



## Roll farms

The house is clean....chicken and peppers and onions cut up for the fajitas dd requested....coconut cream pie made from scratch...I'm ready....

And she calls to say they're getting a late start and won't be here til 7pm.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Forgot I have company coming today....and DH pointed out that unless I quit 'playing at FB and BYH' and update my site in the little free time I do have between feeding, milking, etc.... I won't be selling ANY goats.... he's a  party pooper.
> 
> SOOOO...pics / vids / etc. will sadly be delayed until I've done all the website updates, emailed potential buyers, etc.
> 
> Sorrrryyyyyyyyy.
> 
> Hope this will hold ya over
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/2011kidroom-1.jpg


Wow, how cute are they? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I hear ya on feed costs. I feel like goat feed has gone up about 3.00 a bag in the last 2 years or so. Ouch.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The house is clean....chicken and peppers and onions cut up for the fajitas dd requested....coconut cream pie made from scratch...I'm ready....
> 
> And she calls to say they're getting a late start and won't be here til 7pm.


 
I hope you have a great time with your DD

HAve you heard from her again?


----------



## Roll farms

They're <100 miles away.....


----------



## Ms. Research

Thinking of you Roll and hoping you and your DD have an uneventful, stress free time together.  Seems it started out a bit slow (you ready, she not even close) and disappointment already set in by what you posted.  Shake it off.  It seems she hasn't changed.  But you can.   

Hope all goes well for you.

K


----------



## Roll farms

We laughed, we cried, we kissed 40# of wrapping paper goodbye.


----------



## Ms. Research

So glad to hear Roll.   Hoping the laughter continues.  And the tears are just tears from laughing so hard from good times had.  

K


----------



## RPC

Good I am glad you are having a great time with her. I hope she realizes what she left behind and what she has now are so different and maybe she likes what she had. That might just give her some ambition to change and make something of her self instead of living with 6 other people in a trailer. I pray she opens her eyes soon and see's the light and runs for it.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so happy to hear you and DD are doing well we are all cheering that you have an awesome visit and get to enjoy her.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Hope you guys have a great visit.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope you guys enjoy your time together! Happy Holidays Rolls!


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks, all!  


She's off to spend the night at / with my MIL (mamaw to her).

Today we went shopping at the Goodwill store (she needed dress clothes for her job) and then I took them to our fav. Mexican restaraunt.  After that we went to the barn to play w/ the pup, kids, and her gf wanted to milk a goat...so I let her.  

Then I had our 'hairdo' lady come and cut Megan's hair - I don't like the way she wears it (Justin Bieber faux-hawk ) but it really needed a trim.  

So she'll be going back to KY tomorrow with 2 boxes of food, 'new' used clothes for work (and shoes), a fresh hair cut,  full belly, and hopefully good memories.

My work (for now)...is done.


----------



## redtailgal

I'm glad that you had fun!


----------



## RPC

Wow what a lucky girl......You and Jeff have done a wonderful Job and never forget that. I am glad it has been a good trip.


----------



## Ms. Research

Truly glad you and your daughter had a lovely time together.  And yes Roll, you did an awesome job sending that child back with so much.   You did an awesome job for that child from the beginning.  Wish I could mentally shake her to wake up to see she has an awesome Mom.  But can only hope one day she realizes what she has in You.  

Hoping she has a safe trip back.  

K  


BTW, did I read you have silkie eggs that you are waiting to hatch?  Awesome!   How's DH's kits doing?  Have you peeked again?  Did you say "DD would LOVE to see what's in the nest box"?  lol   Also do you still have the pup you got in the goat trade?  

Hope all you animals are doing well.


----------



## Roll farms

I showed dd the bunny kits yesterday when we toured the barns.  There were all the appropriate "oohs and ahs" and the expected, "MAN it STINKS in here" (gotta keep the barn draft-free w/ kits in the nest box), and the bunnies do get ripe...it's 50 dg here so not cold enough to knock the smell back much, 

Yep, the silkies will be due to hatch Jan 1....new years babies, ha ha.  Going to keep setting them every 2 wks until spring.  I don't typically brood in the winter but....silkies are cute and don't grow / poop as fast as 'production' birds, so for them, I'll make an exception.  

DD and her GF seemed most grateful for the food.  They're hoping to move to a new place in Jan and said that not having to worry about groceries for a while would be awesome....they could focus on the deposits, etc.  
I think the present dd liked best was a wooden block that says, *BELIEVE* on it.  I wrote, "Never forget I believe in YOU" on the back.  That was the part that made us cry.

There's a chance dd will be layed off after the holidays, when JC Penny cuts back on employees.  I figured looking more 'presentable' would only help her chances to stay....or improve her chances of getting a new job if they do let her go.

Both she and her gf have black 'pea coats'.  Not sure what the material is, but it's very thick / felty.  We spent about 2 hours w/ every lint-removal device I own (and I own many...lol) removing the pet hair from their roomates' pets from the coats.  I know how hairy pets are (I have a Newfie in the house and we had a long-haired cat for years) but I've never seen anything like what got on these coats.  *shudder*

And yes, I have the anatolian pup I traded for goat kids.  I don't need him....but I said I'd take him months ago...so I did.  I'm trying really hard to find him a good working home but I'm starting to suspect he'll be here long term.  He's very smart (but stubborn, which is the Anatolian way) but Gus, Edge, and Penny are 'showing him the ropes'.  He's already learned to respect / stay out of the way of certain does.

You know what's funny / interesting?  The 3 Obs (Penny, Spots, and Squirrels - her registered name is "Swirl" but...I prefer Squirrel....) ALL seem to want to whip on that pup more so than the 20 other does combined.  It's like Obs just have a deep-seated desire to put dogs in their place.  Sorta funny watching him walk past the other goats and RUN past the obs.


----------



## Ms. Research

Bunnies do get ripe after a while.  Ripe is an understatement.  Amazing what stink comes out of such little animals.   

Can't wait to hear about your silkies success.  That's one of the chickens DH and I have selected to have once we get our permanent place.  I think chickens can be an asset to a farm.  Though a little messy, eggs and keeping down bugs and ticks is a plus.  I thought it was awesome at a Fair watching the eggs in the incubator.  Stood there for an hour just watching this one chick struggle out of the egg.  Amazing what they go through.  

Wishing the "Believe" works better for you and your daughter than it did for us.  

Smart move with the clothes Mom.  It's truly bad out there and those nice clothes will help your DD with either keeping that job or looking for another.  Hoping she is kept at JC Penny after Christmas holidays. 

Hate those pea coats.  Had one when I had Ice (long hair) and could never keep his hair off.  I could brush him for hours and he could just walk by me and my coat would have hair on it.  Understand your pain on that one.  

Interesting about your Obs and dogs.  I wonder if it's the breed or just your three that are like that with dogs?  

K


----------



## Roll farms

Here's a pic of dd and I taken today before she left.







They took off around 4pm, she kept saying, "Well....we should go...." then standing there longer and longer.  Then she teared up and said she didn't want to leave.

*sniffle*

Hoping the sweet kid I had before her 'difficult period' is back, for good.


----------



## redtailgal

Wonderful!

I hope that you two had a good time.


----------



## autumnprairie

good picture, I am glad you guys had such a great visit.


----------



## Ms. Research

What a sweet pic.  Your daughter looks just like you.  Truly glad you both had a good visit together.

K


----------



## elevan

Nice pic Roll!  Glad you two had a good time.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I know I don't know you in person, but I have to say, you are a great mom.  I know it is difficult when children don't do things that way we want, but they are still your kids and you have to love them.  Sounds like you had a awesome visit with your daughter.


----------



## Ms. Research

Merry Christmas Roll.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Merry Christmas !!! May God bless you and your whole family !!!


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks, Merry Christmas to you all, as well!

Here are a couple of the 'window projects', finally completed.

One for my friend as a Chrismas / Housewarming present -







One for my "Colts" themed bathroom






I hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow w/ their families....(group hug)


----------



## marlowmanor

Kim

Those window projects are awesome!


----------



## autumnprairie

Kim


----------



## RPC

Those windows look awesome I am sure your friend will love it. Merry Christmas to you and Jeff.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Thanks, Merry Christmas to you all, as well!
> 
> Here are a couple of the 'window projects', finally completed.
> 
> One for my friend as a Chrismas / Housewarming present -
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/shannonpic.jpg
> 
> One for my "Colts" themed bathroom
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Coltspic.jpg
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow w/ their families....(group hug)


Those are awesome , you did a great job!


----------



## Queen Mum

Beautiful work.


----------



## 77Herford

Happy Holiday's


----------



## daisychick




----------



## elevan




----------



## SheepGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> One for my "Colts" themed bathroom
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Coltspic.jpg


I showed this to my brother and he loved it.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Reported to be a full blood spotty splotchy black and white buck out by us. $800.00 

http://westmd.craigslist.org/grd/2769218589.html


----------



## Mamaboid

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Reported to be a full blood spotty splotchy black and white buck out by us. $800.00
> 
> http://westmd.craigslist.org/grd/2769218589.html


Wow, he is beautiful.  Can you imagine what babies he would make.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

That's why I sent it to her.  There are plenty of us out here who would probably put them up overnight if she wanted to come get him.


----------



## elevan

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Reported to be a full blood spotty splotchy black and white buck out by us. $800.00
> 
> http://westmd.craigslist.org/grd/2769218589.html


Ok.  I'm sure that I'll get educated by Roll (hopefully).  But.  I thought that in order for them to be spotted that they had to have been crossed Nubian at some point to insert the gene needed to make the spots.  It's my understanding that Boers alone don't carry the gene.  :/  So, then they couldn't classify this buck as full blood right?  Please educate me Roll.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported to be a full blood spotty splotchy black and white buck out by us. $800.00
> 
> http://westmd.craigslist.org/grd/2769218589.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  I'm sure that I'll get educated by Roll (hopefully).  But.  I thought that in order for them to be spotted that they had to have been crossed Nubian at some point to insert the gene needed to make the spots.  It's my understanding that Boers alone don't carry the gene.  :/  So, then they couldn't classify this buck as full blood right?  Please educate me Roll.
Click to expand...

Good point Em... I never thought about that before. Its a pretty... er... handsome buck by the way.


----------



## elevan

If that's true (and I don't know that it is until Roll pipes up) then the owner is clueless or ignorant or something.  And I definitely wouldn't pay $800 for a buck from someone who doesn't correctly know what they have just because it's pretty.


----------



## jodief100

I can help you here.  That spotted one of Rolls (Mooney) is a fullblood Boer.  I know because I handed the paperwork to her myself.  My friends here have a whole herd of spotted fullblood boers. So yes, fullbloods can have spots.  It just isn't very common.


----------



## RPC

Yes boers can be full bloods and be spotted.....When the breed originated in Africa they culled all the spotted, and colored boers and only kept the traditional boers (white body red head) I believe it was due to them being able to handle the heat better. So now those colors are showing up again and people love it so they are breeding for it. So yes it is possible it is a full blood spotted boer.


----------



## elevan

Thanks guys!  Glad you were able to clear that one up for me.


----------



## RPC

Not a problem Emily. I researched it not long ago because I thought the same as you and wondered how these people were getting away with registering these goats.


----------



## autumnprairie

that is one beautiful buck


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah, if you look at the Middle Eastern / Indian goat breeds that boers and Nubians were originally crossed with during development, you'll see all types of color patterns.

The American breeders who had the 1st "red" boer goat born here, freaked out....ALL BOERS WERE WHITE W/ A RED HEAD!!!  Or so they thought....so they start crossing red to red and...other wierd things popped up...paints...spots...blacks...etc.

So yes, there ARE fullblood spots.  BUT there are also a lot of people crossing spotted Nubs to Boers and 'claiming' they're fb when they're really not.
(Seriously, unless you DNA type the goats, there's no way to *know* who the parents are, you're going on the breeders' word.)

Thanks for the link, but no more horned bucks for me.  Nope.  Even the 'nice' ones will get bored on occasion and use them to put lovely dents in your BRAND NEW BARN....grrr.
The mean ones will kill your does and tear up your fences.


----------



## Roll farms

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas w/ their families.

We went to my MIL's for dinner, opened gifts, and then came home and took our tree / Christmas lights down.  Our living room set up doesn't go well w/ the tree so we're always anxious to get everything 'back to normal'.

DH got me a really pretty bracelet  but it has to be returned for repair or just plain returned b/c the clasp doesn't work. 

He tried to get me a nifty little greenhouse but Harbor Freight didn't have a complete unit in stock...so he wrapped the rain check for me to open.  Hopefully they'll get one in for me soon.

Dazzle's officially milking 8.5# of milk (a shade over a gallon).  That's not a record-breaking amount, but it's a good amount for a Nubian and she has the best tasting milk.  Penny (Ob) is still producing (kidded in May), Derri's giving around 2/3 of a gallon, Foxy's giving 3/4 of a gallon, Ruby about 1/2 gallon, Peyton about 2/3 of a gallon (and those two are Boers!) Throw in Dazzle's and it amounts to about 3.5 g a day....I'm only feeding 3 kids....so we're quickly getting covered up w/ milk.

Penny, Ruby, and Peyton are now being dried off (slowly).  Foxy's going to go to 1x a day milking, so only Dazzle and Derri will be milked 2x a day.  It will still be more than I need, but we can freeze the surplus and use it for future babies....make ice cream...and pies...and fudge...


----------



## Ms. Research

Sorry to hear about the bracelet.  

Hmmm Greenhouse.  Can't wait to hear when you get it.  

Sounds like lots of milk at your farm.   Good for you and future babies.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

Well today's going to stink.

Pokey, who's been here 10 yrs, and Creampuff, who's been here 9 yrs, are both leaving, as well as Mandy and Hannah (the two rescue / starved goats I took in earlier this year - they're doing good now.) are leaving.

When I tallied our end-of-the-year costs vs. sales, I came out about $6000.00 in the hole.  Part of that is due to increased feed costs, part of it due to buying a lot of new blood last year, and part due to a bumper crop of vet bills.  We don't typically make record-breaking profits, but this is the worst loss in 10 yrs of doing this 'as my job'.

I've got 3 - 3wk old kids for sale in the barn now....and no buyers.  That's never happened here before, usually kids leave w/in 24 hrs of listing them on the for sale page.  BUT - we usually don't start kidding until late Dec / early Jan so I'm not sure if it's timing or lack of interest.

Compound it by not being able to breed several of the new kids bought last year (too young), and several does (Creampuff, the toggs) either not getting bred or having singles, and 2012 isn't looking like it's going to be much of a profit-maker, either.  :/  I don't even have any udders building at the moment so no kids any time soon.

DH has also consented to selling the Toggs (it doesn't look like either was bred by the Togg buck who wouldn't stay in his pen w/ them....grrrr....) since he's so infatuated w/ his bunnies.  And since he's spent so much on them he can't really say much to me about my goat losses.  HA.

I'd already decided to give Pokey and Puffy away, but I see no sense in keeping Mandy and Hannah, who really shouldn't be bred again (both ended up having masitis probs and I don't want to deal w/ that / risk spreading it since mastitis isn't something I usually have to deal with), and feeding them w/out getting anything in return.

So I've been screening 'free' forever homes where they'll be pets and pasture ornaments, and think (HOPE) I've found them a good place.

DH (jokingly) told me "If you really wanted to help the bottom dollar, you'd sell them for meat."  

So if I'm scarce around here, I'm feeling like a bit of a farming failure and a 'bad animal mom' lately...
I know I'm technically not (I can't control feed costs and shouldn't feel guilty for things out of my control)....but...


----------



## Ms. Research

You are not a failure.  You are feeling how bad the economy really is.  It's bad out there.  So don't feel bad.  You are not a bad farmer or a bad animal mom.  The numbers you are seeing by the Government are lies.  You are experiencing what is actually going on.  

Example:  Yesterday, a press release in New Jersey said that the existing home sales are going up.  Sounds good right?  Think again, the real story is the banks are selling the foreclosed and vacant properties to the townships to be demolished.  So we, the taxpayers are paying for vacant and foreclosed properties PLUS the payment to demolish these foreclosed houses.  

It doesn't matter who they sold the foreclosed properties to, it's consider a SALE!   A deed change is just that a deed change.  

And don't get me started on the unemployment numbers.  That's a lie like no one's ever told.


So don't punish yourself Roll for something that is out of your control.  As you wrote, you are doing what you need to do to save your farm.  

And this disgraceful financial issue created by our Government is far from over.  


You stay strong Roll.  You stay independent.  You will get through this.  Times will be tight, but you can do it.    Good Luck.  

K


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Stop the presses! - A failure you are* NOT.*
Much of my family was into farming of one sort or the other most of my life.  Did they have years with a loss, yes they did.  Were they ever a failure, no they were not.

So you were in the red last year, it happens.  Look at all that you have, a husband, family and great friends.  If I could find that link about your daughter's visit I would.  You are a great mom.

Unfortunately, the facts are the facts.  You can not take in ever rescue that there is.  I feel your pain.  Please do not think of yourself as a failutre.  

Hoping all of the forever (PET) homes work out and your animals do well.

Positive thought - You can always use the loss on your Income Taxes 

God bless!


----------



## daisychick

You are not a failure!  I live in big time horse country and people used to sell foals for $1000 with out papers just 2 years ago.  CL is now full of free horses because no one can afford hay.  It is $12 for a small bale right now.  People just cant afford anything but groceries for themselves, the economy is that bad.  Sorry you have to get rid of some girls .  You aren't the only one, it is happening everywhere.  For the record, I would love to buy that doeling with the one spot, if you will drive her to me.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope things get better with the farm but look at it this way you are doing something you love and your side job wouldn't be super bad with a good boss and wonderfull customers.
If I could bring you hay I would. The hay I just bought was 4.00 a square bale; if I had horses I probably would be very upset since there are weeds in it but my goats and rabbits love it.  I can also get  round bales for 30.00 a bale. The grain costs are here .21/pound for alfalfa pellet by bulk. How do you buy your feed if you don't mind me asking?
I buy by the bag since I have less than 10 goats and it is more of a homestead farm. I will sell or give to famiily and friends but public probably not I don't want the headache. I have dairy goats now and meat goats, meat rabbits and chickens. I am trying to stop buying commercial meats. My goal is to only buy commodities from the stores ie, sugar, salt, flour, spices 

Keep youo head up we are always here to cheer you on.


----------



## redtailgal

It really bites to have to cull from the herd with cattle.  Goats are so much more personable, it's gonna bite more when I have to thin the goat herd.



Your making good business sense, and doing what is better for your farm and goats in the long run.  It will only hurt for a little while.
Run some more ads for your kids.  Its Been the Christmas and Holiday season, alot of people just wouldnt bring home a bottle baby right now, and there are probably alot that werent home to see your ads.

Get your head up, lady!


----------



## ksalvagno

I understand. I don't even have a large herd and have decided that I have to downsize. We just have too much going on and we have to make some tough choices.


----------



## elevan

You are _not_ a failure.


----------



## KellyHM




----------



## 20kidsonhill

I have to cull 8 to 10 this spring, not looking forward to it. My husband insists they go for meat. Since they will bring 120 to 140 each. But I have refussed to sell one of them to the stockyards and I am  going to hopefully find her a pasture to live out her days. 

Roll if it makes you feel any better we haven't made a profit in the past 4 years, since feed costs have gone up and our children started showing at 4H. We just keep chugging along. And this year, even though I have 25 does due, I just can't shake the feeling that it is going to be a rough year. 


It is a little early in the season to start selling kids, people normally start calling us in February, hang in there.


----------



## jodief100

Kim- you are making the tough decisions you have to for the good of your animals.  The only reason we are not being killed by the balance sheet right now is taxes and the fact that it is the day before New Year's Eve and my goats are out there eating green grass and not hay.  

Keep it up, every business has a bad year.  You took some risks this year that didn't pan out.  Next time maybe they will.  

I may regret this but......... If Nissan has two girls you can HAVE one- if you come and get her.  You gave me a good deal on her and that is least I can do.  You have helped me far more than you will ever know.  I think she is starting to grow an udder.  Not entirely sure, it is hard to tell with her big momma belly.  By the way- I have no idea what you meant when you said you can't catch her.  She walks right up to me and lets me pet her neck.  She doesn't like me messing with her head.  Of course that may all change the first time I have to drench or stab her.


----------



## KinderKorner

Eh. I know what you mean.

I don't even tally up the figures each year. I really don't want to know what the totals are. But I'm going to have to start because I'm getting married this year and i can't keep a bunch of animals that are putting me in debt. 

Every year I had all these great plans, and every year something happens and my herd doesn't produce what I had hoped.

This year I had hoped to have 10 registered does kidding. I'm only having like 4. 

I lost one of my best does, without ever getting a doeling from her. :/

I have 7 bucks right now. 2 which have been offered for sale for a couple months now and no bites. 

I had several buyers for babies this fall, and the one doe died during kidding, and the other does turned out to just be fat and not bred. So no sales for me.

Having to sell one of my horses that I raised and trained as a baby, have had for years, and put thousands into her. So far no interest even though I'm offering her for so much less than she is worth. It's hard enough finally making the choice to sell her, and and thought of practically giving her away makes me cringe. 

I really need to sit down and figured out something with the critters. Because I'm working a full time job  and nearly spending half of every paycheck on animals. Combine that with going to school full time, buying a house, and getting married this year things aren't looking good.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

and prayers sent to you !


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks for the support, people.  I appreciate it.  
I'm only paying 4.00 and 4.50 per bale for hay.  I get the TSC discount on feed....
Spending $700.00 on does too young to breed, and $1800.00 for a bred doe who didn't produce what I needed her to....hurt me a lot worse than feed bills.
And Penny's mysterious bald spell that the vet came out for...and CAE testing...and testing for copper / selenium levels...and Nissan's retained placenta....and putting Doodle and Hillary down.  All those vet bills kicked me in the butt.

The 4 girls are gone.  

I'll be alright in a day or so, it's just a sad day.  Puffy was my first 'papered' goat.  Pokey was 1 day old when I got her and rode home in my lap.
Sure was strange not seeing them in the barn tonight.

Jodie, I appreciate the offer.....but you couldn't pay me to go near Cincinnati traffic again.  But thank you, really.  And I could touch Nissan all over if I was just out in the pasture messing around.  It's only when I *needed* to catch her (shots, hoof checks, etc.) that she runs like a crazy woman.  I'm not kidding you, DH, Megan and I spent many hours chasing your new best friend.  You just haven't given her reason to run from you yet, lol.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am very sorry to hear that Rolls.  
But you are doing the right thing for your herd. You will miss them and I wouldn't expect anything else from a great goat owner like you.


----------



## RPC

Kim I am sorry that the old gals had to go but they will be loved on for the rest of their days in their new pet homes. Farming is not always fun which you know and this is another one of those not so fun days. Maybe these last 3 kids not selling is a sign that you must keep them LOL. I hope it all works out for you and I hope you feel better about it all real soon. I think it is time for you to go to Mi Paublo.


----------



## Roll farms

Psst, Roger....

I was there Thursday.


----------



## RPC

HAHAHA oh how that does not surprise me. I wish I could just come down and buy your babies and just make a barn full of RF kids but I would have noone to breed spot girl to since both my bucks are her 1/2 brothers. Ruby's girl I could do but I really have to tell my self to wait out the next couple weeks until my does kid. Just have a great day and do something you have not done in a while.


----------



## Roll farms

At least one of the 2 new Ob does IS most def. building an udder.


----------



## daisychick

I forgot what buck the Ob girls were bred to???  Can't wait to see more Roll Farms babies.


----------



## Roll farms

I bought them 'bred' back in Oct. but hadn't seen *any* indication that they were bred....until now.  



eta - bred to a PB Ob buck, that is....more Ob babies for me...some of my fav. goats.


----------



## RPC

Is it it the big one or the little one? Sorry i don't know them by name. Congrats so I hope that means the other is bred too. Do you have any January kiddings? Good luck I hope you get some babies soon because its been a while for ya.


----------



## Roll farms

The two new does are the same size, Roger.  I think it's "Spots"...Squirrels I still can't tell if she's getting an udder or if it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## RPC

So how are things going for ya today with this lovely snow? Did you get any snow last night?


----------



## Roll farms

We are having snow showers but the roads look clear.  

Work called and told me to stay home so.......here I shall stay.  

We got the goat boys moved over to the pen Creampuff was in.  The old buck barn is now vacant and....if it wasn't 20 degrees and blowing snow, we could tear it down.  It figures that we finally get situated and....the winter weather hits.

We're going to trade one of the Flemish kits for a new bloodline Silver Fox doe w/ blue in her pedigree.  Selling the Holland Lops to make room.  DH is obsessed w/ the Silver Fox buns.

Not much else to report....hope everyone had a good / safe New Years.


----------



## Queen Mum

Well, at least you have girls that you KNOW are bred.  Brownie hasn't been in heat since October and she looks pregnant.  She eats like she's pregnant, but she should be making an udder by now and she is NOT!  So now I am wondering if she is actually just fat and pretending that she is pregnant.  And the same with Mama.  

I have a little spotted buckling that I will sell nice and cheap.  Of course, he won't be ready to breed girls for months and months.  And you would have to drive down here to get him.  I suppose that would definitely NOT be in the budget.  Or I could drive up there, if you want to pay my gas.  He would fit in the front seat of my truck...  He's awful cute....


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We are having snow showers but the roads look clear.
> 
> Work called and told me to stay home so.......here I shall stay.
> 
> We got the goat boys moved over to the pen Creampuff was in.  The old buck barn is now vacant and....if it wasn't 20 degrees and blowing snow, we could tear it down.  It figures that we finally get situated and....the winter weather hits.
> 
> We're going to trade one of the Flemish kits for a new bloodline Silver Fox doe w/ blue in her pedigree.  Selling the Holland Lops to make room.  DH is obsessed w/ the Silver Fox buns.
> 
> Not much else to report....hope everyone had a good / safe New Years.


Lucky you, you have snow.  We just have cold now.  

Isn't it always the way.  Barn vacated, but can't do anything because of the weather.  Sucks!

Really glad to hear about the bunny trade.  That's great that your DH has found the breed he really likes.  Silver foxes are an amazing meat rabbit breed.  And selling the Holland is smart.  Why have a rabbit around that truly isn't part of your DH's breeding program.  Plus you have bad luck with Hollands (I remember the nasty doe you got rid of) .

Wishing him all the luck with his new doe.  

Hoping your boys get their new digs soon.  

Hoping you and yours have a good/safe New Years also.

K


----------



## Roll farms

Well....poop.
Only 2 of the first 9 silkie eggs hatched.  Think I fudged up the humidity, usually my Sportsman will hatch 80-90% when full, but with such a small hatch I bet I needed to up the %.  One of the 2 has a bad leg, not sure if he'll make it or not.
I have 8 more in there due in 2 wks, we'll see how it goes w/ the higher humidity.

Tattooed 3 rabbits yesterday.  OH MY DANG did them little critters ever squeal like pigs.  

Bunny pick up today and a 'giving shots / milking' lesson tomorrow for a BYH member.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well....poop.
> Only 2 of the first 9 silkie eggs hatched.  Think I fudged up the humidity, usually my Sportsman will hatch 80-90% when full, but with such a small hatch I bet I needed to up the %.  One of the 2 has a bad leg, not sure if he'll make it or not.
> I have 8 more in there due in 2 wks, we'll see how it goes w/ the higher humidity.
> 
> Tattooed 3 rabbits yesterday.  OH MY DANG did them little critters ever squeal like pigs.
> 
> Bunny pick up today and a 'giving shots / milking' lesson tomorrow for a BYH member.


Well....poop?  lol  
Sorry to hear only 2 of your 9 silkie eggs hatched.  Hoping the one with the bad leg makes it.   Still think it's neat to watch them hatch.  One thing that I would love to do one day.  

I would scream too if you were poking all those little holes in my ear and then smearing ink on it afterwards.  You are so mean! lol.  Good to hear you got them tattooed.  Why didn't your DH tattoo his own bunnies?  Oh give you the hard work and cause that short sharp shock?  What a wimp he is. lol.

Hoping your shots/milking lessons go well.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

DH doesn't do pokey-sharps unless he absotutely posilutely has to.  

He also can't sex a rabbit.  

I get to do ALL the fun stuff.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> DH doesn't do pokey-sharps unless he absotutely posilutely has to.
> 
> He also can't sex a rabbit.
> 
> I get to do ALL the fun stuff.


lol.  You get to do all the fun stuff and he gets all the reward.  Yep sounds normal.  

K


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> DH doesn't do pokey-sharps unless he absotutely posilutely has to.
> 
> He also can't sex a rabbit.
> 
> I get to do ALL the fun stuff.


My DH is the same way.  He about flipped when I told him that he HAD to learn how to give Boingo's insulin injections.


----------



## Queen Mum

Roll farms said:
			
		

> DH doesn't do pokey-sharps unless he absotutely posilutely has to.
> 
> He also can't sex a rabbit.
> 
> I get to do ALL the fun stuff.


What?  No pokey sharps?  What ever happened to "men as tough guys"?  

Oh, wait, I forgot (slaps forehead)  that goes away when they stop trying to impress the girls.


----------



## elevan




----------



## autumnprairie

a very True and


----------



## Roll farms

You're right, once the honeymoon is over, the tough guy disappears!

What a difference 45 degrees and sunshine can make!


Old buck shed?  What old buck shed?  It is GONE.  Well, aside from a pile of leftovers from the demolition.  We got one load hauled away but we're going to probably have to burn this last pile.

Today he's breaking out the bobcat to remove the big pile of manure build up there, and I think we're having some stone hauled in because it's not supposed to rain for a few days.  Once he said "We'll get them a new barn."  I quit killing myself trying to remove the poo w/ a shovel through a 24" wide doorway....who knew it'd take him a year to actually get started....

In between helping him, I got all the yearlings who are open's hooves trimmed, copper bolused, and the entire herd got 'eyeball checked' (and I'm happy to report there were no 'anemic' goats.  Nearly everyone scored a 1 or 2, the Toggs were a borderline 2.5 - 3 and the only ones I dewormed.)

Ellie (Nub doe from Poorboys is def. building an udder.  So that's 3 new 'preggos' out of the 'maybe' group.  If Ellie goes before Feb. 18th, they're PB Nubian.  If she goes after that, then Bullitt must have gotten her after she got home.  I would prefer PB, but since she's an FF it won't kill me if they end up being market kids.

I'm worried that the 2 new Obs that I bought bred are lacking something, they are just so tiny compared to my other goats and even the Obs I've owned / seen in the past.  They lived wild in w/ a flock of sheep, w/out any real on-hand management, so they're hardy....but I'm betting they were cocci stunted and then copper deprived for a long time.  I can easily catch them now and get them in the barn / on the milk stand.  Pondering locking them in a stall and pumping the alfalfa to them, BUT, based on the bad time kidding Obs I've had in the past due to big babies, I'm afraid to....these guys are already 50# smaller than Penny.  I can't imagine them pushing out 10# kids.

They (IMHO) should have been in better condition when bred....but that I can't help.  I'm thinking maybe I'll just let them go and then start pumping the alf. to them post kidding.  Probably won't be much for milk this year, but I really don't need it.

Couple of very 'Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus' examples from yesterday....

He started w/out me while I was pasteurizing the milk.  I get down there and see blood on his hand, of course I say "What happened?"
"I layed my hand wide open." was his reply.  So I try to see it and he exposes his hand for a split second and then goes back to work like a Big Strong Man.  
I couldn't see anything in that brief flash but some dried blood and a dark line but I was dreading the clean up of the wound later, hoping it didn't need stitches, etc.

Little while later I am bent over trying to help remove a board.  You know how when you're bent over and off balance, it doesn't take much force to send you on over?
Yeah.   Well he bent over and his butt bumped me.  The frame of the former wall was still up so my foot hit that and instead of just nicely faling over I tried to save myself and tripped and ended up landing a lot harder / further away than if I'd just went 'boom' where I was.

Mr. Oblivious finally notices (maybe he felt the earth shake, ) and looks over at me, sort of annoyed and says, "Well what are you doing down there?"



He then INSISTED he did not, in fact, bump me.  Says "I didn't feel anything."

So apparently I go a$$ over teakettle into piles of goat manure, BUCK goat manure at that....just for fun on random occasions.

If you could see my bruises, ladies.  They're SO pretty and SO purple. 
ME>    <DH

So fast forward to we're done for the day and he's washing his hand.  Once again he acts like he's guarding the crown jewels and won't let me see.  (I'm thinking it must be bad and he doesn't want me to see how bad.)  I finally grab his arm and get his hand in good light and....folks, I've seen 2 wk old kittens give bigger scratches.

But his hand was "layed wide open"

 x eleventy billion.

In other news....the bum legged silkie chick didn't make it and the lonely survivor won't.shut.up.  PEEPEEPEEPEEEPEEPEEPEEPEEPEEPEEEP

I'm utterly, totally addicted to Words With Friends.  It's a scrabble game online.  I don't have much time to play, but when I do, I can't stop.  If people would stay up late and play, I'd probably be on my Kindle all night. 

The lady coming for milking / shot lessons is now coming next week because something came up yesterday and she couldn't make it.

Have a fantabulous day...


----------



## Ms. Research

WOOHOO, old buck shed is gone.  

Congratulations!

Sorry about the silkie with the bad leg.   You friend for the lone one calling for attention because he's lonely?

Hope all is well with your new OB's.  

Hope you are feeling better after falling over.   Pretty blue and purple isn't fun.  

Hope you and your DH have a better (no booboo) day today.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie

I love words for friends too, add me on facebook and we can play each other dawnlee.lmt@gmail.com. 
 I needed a laugh after the day I had yesterday. YAY!!   for the barn gone.  about oblivious DH's I have one too.

sorry about the chicks and I hope you get the obs in shape for kidding. The 4 I bought from the same person I didn't realize how scruffy the first two looked until I brought home the last 2 last weekend. THey all love me now and seek treats and pats and scratches.


----------



## KDailey

My boyfriend is the opposite of your husband. 

Just last night he mentions something about bumping his head earlier in the day and it was still aching a little. I tell him to let me look and he just keeps saying "I'm fine!" I finally get to look at it and there's an inch and a half long split on his head with dried blood all over it. Oh but he's fine! Lol 

He txt me a picture earlier today of his hand and one fingernail is dark purple. He says it's not broken or anything but I'll be looking it over when I get off work and make it home. 

With him, I think I know how mothers with sons must feel. Lol


----------



## Roll farms

Well there's just nothing like watching your husband driving the bobcat around and nearly tipping it over  on it's side to get your blood pumping....

Why won't menfolk listen?  
I *told* him the manure pile was too high on one side, that he needed to knock it down some before driving over it.....but would he listen?  Nooooo.

After that bit of excitement, we got all the poop leveled / hauled off and one side of the buck fence put in.  Gotta do some measuring to see if we need to fence the other side or if the bunny barn will cover the area.  *I* am suggesting he line it w/ chain link regardless, since bucks like to chew / tear stuff up....but....see above "menfolk don't listen" comments...

Here are some pics taken yesterday....

This was before we removed the poo / flattened the area out....but....the old pens are GONE!







This is the pup we took in trade for the goats.....DH is getting attatched.  We've been calling him "Pup" but if he's going to stay, he's gotta have a real name.  I'm thinking Reggie, since I don't have a goat named Reggie anymore...in honor of my fav. Colts WR.






I get a kick out of it every time bucks meet does they've never seen before.  Bullitt meets the Nubian 'virgins'....






They musta smelled funny....






Chaos chased him away from them....So he pouted






Then Chaos tried to flirt long-distance w/ the girls next door...and the ladies in GP.






My silkies....I <3 Silkies






This is Ruby's goofy kid.  She's boer, but her ears don't know it.  They're the right length, but they stick out instead of hanging straight down.
I've strained my brain trying to figure out if the Togg buck could have gotten to Ruby or something to explain her ears, but he never made it to her pen, she was *only* with Saturday.  Plus, he's black headed....the kid's black headed...she's gotta be his.


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations.  Hopefully the building goes as smoothly as the clean out. lol

Men.  They know it all.  And you know what else.  If, heaven forbid, he tipped that Bobcat, it would have been your fault.  You made him do that clean out.  

*sigh* what are you going to do.  Can't change them. lol

Anyway, sounds like things are moving along.


Love the pics of the animals.  Pup is really nice looking.  Really liking those silkies

Absolutely LOVE Bullitt.  Love his "Smelly" Face.  He's just perfectly shaped.  Though Chaos is Taller, I have to say, and I'm drawn to Bullitt.


Ruby's goofy kid made me smile.  What's with you with goats and Ears.  lol

K


----------



## autumnprairie

Men don't listen! It starts when they are boys. My cousin A is trying to how many times he can balance in a chair without falling, needless he has proven he can't balance in the chair.  .

your place looks great, I like Reggie. Love the pics


----------



## RPC

That is really weird how goofy Ruby's kids ears are.


----------



## Queen Mum

Ruby is just cute!


----------



## KDailey

I love loot your pictures and the goats are gorgeous!


----------



## Roll farms

Work called and told me not to come in....again....so I made suet cakes for the birds instead.

Ruby's kid left tonight.  She went to some friends as a pet.

DH has sold almost 200$ worth of rabbits in the last week....

Got the rabbit barn area leveled off and stone being delivered tomorrow.  

If the weather cooperates, we'll get the bunny barn in, bunnies moved over, and start working on putting a feeder in the buck barn soon.
Of course, he's gonna spend a few weeks 'setting up' his bunny barn.  It must be *perfect* you know....


----------



## RPC

I am kinda sad Ruby's baby is gone and I didn't even have her LOL Well good another one gone for ya. I am glad you guys have made good progress on the barn and tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful I kind of want to call in sick and get stuff done around the house LOL. Congrats to Jeff on his rabbitt sales.


----------



## autumnprairie

yay for no work! and congratulate DH on selling the rabbits. 

I always love progress, bet you will be sore soon from all that rock


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Work called and told me not to come in....again....so I made suet cakes for the birds instead.
> 
> Ruby's kid left tonight.  She went to some friends as a pet.
> 
> DH has sold almost 200$ worth of rabbits in the last week....
> 
> Got the rabbit barn area leveled off and stone being delivered tomorrow.
> 
> *If the weather cooperates, we'll get the bunny barn in, bunnies moved over, and start working on putting a feeder in the buck barn soon.
> Of course, he's gonna spend a few weeks 'setting up' his bunny barn.  It must be *perfect* you know..*..


Yes it does. lol   Hey the man sold almost $200 worht of rabbits last week. lol 

Hoping this Perfect set up doesn't take that long.  Your boys need their feeder.  

K


----------



## KDailey

I'd give just about anything to live like you do. It sounds like a dream!


----------



## DonnaBelle

Yes, all of us that have made it to the farm/ranch are soooo lucky.

My Mom was born in the country in Southern Illinois.  She moved us to town (Harrisburg, Illinois) when she was preggers with me.

We used to go every Sunday to visit the grandparents who still lived on small farms down in Hardin county and I loved the farm life then.

When DH and I finally moved here to the ranch in 2008 I couldn't believe how happy I was.  

I think some people have that in their blood and you just can't take it out.

DonnaBelle


----------



## autumnprairie

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Yes, all of us that have made it to the farm/ranch are soooo lucky.
> 
> My Mom was born in the country in Southern Illinois.  She moved us to town (Harrisburg, Illinois) when she was preggers with me.
> 
> We used to go every Sunday to visit the grandparents who still lived on small farms down in Hardin county and I loved the farm life then.
> 
> When DH and I finally moved here to the ranch in 2008 I couldn't believe how happy I was.
> 
> I think some people have that in their blood and you just can't take it out.
> 
> DonnaBelle


That is so true!


----------



## Roll farms

Taaa Daaaaa!







The bunny barn is going where the pretty white stone is.  

The boys will eventually move into the white building on the left.  There's a back door they'll come in / out of, then they have that curved little walkway to get to their 1/2 acre long 'pasture'.  We used 6' heavy-gage chain-link panels on the 'doe' side (because, as you can see, they like to congregate there), and cattle panels / recycled wood (from the shed we tore down) on this front side.  I really think it'll hold them guys in.

DH said, "Well....if you ever get a bear, at least we'll have a pen set up for it."

I told him, "You realize, what I'm taking away from that is, "You can get a bear."  

We ordered the bunny barn today.  DH is a little grumpy b/c it's going to be 2 wks before it's delivered.  I said, "This is why I've been bugging you to get it ordered for about a month...."

Can't do much else until it's here and the bunnies are in it, but folks....it's progress x eleventy billion from where we were 6 wks ago.

The yearling Nubians wanted to show you how hard their life is.....






On the farming thing....

I know and am very thankful for the life we have here.  I was raised in town, the only animals I could have were rabbits, but I was the only kid in the neighborhood who had them.  My garage was *the* place to be.
My dad worked on a farm, so on my rare weekends with him, I got to wander a big place with sheep / cattle, but they weren't 'pets'.
My grandparents in VA had chickens and a milk cow, and when I'd visit them, I'd pretend it was *my* farm.
DH knew from the time we started getting serious that I *would* have my own country place....

We've been here almost 20 years now.  Started out living in a 1962 trailer and a 6x8 metal shed for my first rabbits and chickens...it takes time and work (and money...darn it...), but it's worth every minute/penny.  I worked a lot of jobs I hated before we got to the point where I could be semi-retired and 'play' at farming.  

I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky...and I'm happy.  Not bragging, I'm APPRECIATING what I have.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Taaa Daaaaa!
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/buckpendone.jpg
> 
> The bunny barn is going where the pretty white stone is.
> 
> The boys will eventually move into the white building on the left.  There's a back door they'll come in / out of, then they have that curved little walkway to get to their 1/2 acre long 'pasture'.  We used 6' heavy-gage chain-link panels on the 'doe' side (because, as you can see, they like to congregate there), and cattle panels / recycled wood (from the shed we tore down) on this front side.  I really think it'll hold them guys in.
> 
> DH said, "Well....if you ever get a bear, at least we'll have a pen set up for it."
> 
> I told him, "You realize, what I'm taking away from that is, "You can get a bear."
> 
> We ordered the bunny barn today.  DH is a little grumpy b/c it's going to be 2 wks before it's delivered.  I said, "This is why I've been bugging you to get it ordered for about a month...."
> 
> Can't do much else until it's here and the bunnies are in it, but folks....it's progress x eleventy billion from where we were 6 wks ago.
> 
> The yearling Nubians wanted to show you how hard their life is.....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/dry.jpg
> 
> On the farming thing....
> 
> I know and am very thankful for the life we have here.  I was raised in town, the only animals I could have were rabbits, but I was the only kid in the neighborhood who had them.  My garage was *the* place to be.
> My dad worked on a farm, so on my rare weekends with him, I got to wander a big place with sheep / cattle, but they weren't 'pets'.
> My grandparents in VA had chickens and a milk cow, and when I'd visit them, I'd pretend it was *my* farm.
> DH knew from the time we started getting serious that I *would* have my own country place....
> 
> We've been here almost 20 years now.  Started out living in a 1962 trailer and a 6x8 metal shed for my first rabbits and chickens...it takes time and work (and money...darn it...), but it's worth every minute/penny.  I worked a lot of jobs I hated before we got to the point where I could be semi-retired and 'play' at farming.
> 
> I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky...and I'm happy.  Not bragging, I'm APPRECIATING what I have.


It looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll, it looks GREAT!    Kick your DH in the shin for me will you.  If he had ordered the bunny barn a month ago, all of it could have been done.  Geez,

I'm so thrilled for you though.  Definitely a BILLZILLON time better than 6 weeks ago.  

K


----------



## elevan

It looks great!  It really makes you feel good to get something done when it's been a while in the making, doesn't it?


----------



## Roll farms

Yes, Em, it surely does feel good.

He spent yesterday moving the 'surplus stuff' (cages, water bottles, etc) out of the white barn, scooting all the cages over to the other side of the barn, and beginning the process of ripping up / replacing the floor.  It is currently made of several pieces of 1/2 particle board that are warped.  The good news is the floor joists are solid, we used treated wood many moons ago when we built it.  (Neither of us could remember what we used 14 yrs ago...) and we were afraid we'd pull the floor up and find moldy dust instead of joists.

Replacing the warped OSB w/ 3/4" plywood before the boys move in.

My 5 or 6 glorious days of NO RAIN are over....  Supposed to turn 'bitterly' cold later and the rain changes to snow.  Which is better than mud.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, all my mud is covered by white stuff.  The optimist in me wants to be happy about it, but the realist in me knows sooner or later it's going to melt and make more mud.  :/

We got the old floor torn out of the white barn and put in the new one.  It was starting to snow and drop in temps as we were finishing, but we got it done.  Had to do half the floor, move the rabbits over, then do the other half.    

Next we start on the dividing wall / feeder combo.  The front half of the barn will be where the feed / hay is stored, the back half the bucks will live in.  The wall that divides it will have a feeder mounted to it on the boy's side, and we'll be able to walk in, feed them over the wall, and walk out w/out ever getting 'buck funk" on us.

But it's 18 degrees w/ winds gusting to 30mph today sooooo I'm betting we take the 'day off'.

I'm really stumped about one of my window projects, I'm having a hard time finding the type of pictures (old feed sack / retro 'country'-type stuff) and I'm considering just tossing the whole thing.  DH broke the crosspieces out, and while I was able to fix it, it's not quite 'right'....and between that and the difficulty finding what I want to decorate it, I'm discouraged.  
I need inspiration,


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, all my mud is covered by white stuff.  The optimist in me wants to be happy about it, but the realist in me knows sooner or later it's going to melt and make more mud.  :/
> 
> We got the old floor torn out of the white barn and put in the new one.  It was starting to snow and drop in temps as we were finishing, but we got it done.  Had to do half the floor, move the rabbits over, then do the other half.
> 
> Next we start on the dividing wall / feeder combo.  The front half of the barn will be where the feed / hay is stored, the back half the bucks will live in.  The wall that divides it will have a feeder mounted to it on the boy's side, and we'll be able to walk in, feed them over the wall, and walk out w/out ever getting 'buck funk" on us.
> 
> But it's 18 degrees w/ winds gusting to 30mph today sooooo I'm betting we take the 'day off'.
> 
> I'm really stumped about one of my window projects, I'm having a hard time finding the type of pictures (old feed sack / retro 'country'-type stuff) and I'm considering just tossing the whole thing.  DH broke the crosspieces out, and while I was able to fix it, it's not quite 'right'....and between that and the difficulty finding what I want to decorate it, I'm discouraged.
> I need inspiration,


Sorry to hear more mud in your future.  White stuff is nice but it does turn everything brown when it goes.  

Wow, you are really moving along on the barn.  So thrilled for you.  Don't blame you for taking the day off with winds like that.  I don't mind the cold, but when it's windy, it just cuts right through me no matter how much I bundle up.

Sorry to hear about your window project.  I hate to toss projects.  Sending you some inspiration.  Really liked the projects you posted previously and would love to see you find a way to finish this one.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

Forgot to mention....during the down time helping DH yesterday (in between him needing me to haul plywood or what have you) I shaved some udders.

The 2 new Obs are def. building udders....but folks, I've seen bigger tah tahs on pygmy goats.  I definitely shouldn't have impulse bought / should have went to a breeder who actually MILKS her goats.   Definitely rethinking turning them to milkers.  Looks like they'll dry up fine w/ out being milked.  Rethinking keeping daughters.  Heck, I'm rethinking keeping THEM...

Risque the fat Nubian, I think, is finally building an udder...she has so much residual udder it's hard to say for sure.

And Ellie...my lil FF from Poorboys....is making the CUTEST little tiny boobies.  *tee hee*


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Impulse buys can bite you in the butt sometimes and it often takes months to realize it.  Sometimes they pan out though.  Crossing my fingers that they udder up a little better for you.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, all my mud is covered by white stuff.  The optimist in me wants to be happy about it, but the realist in me knows sooner or later it's going to melt and make more mud.  :/
> 
> We got the old floor torn out of the white barn and put in the new one.  It was starting to snow and drop in temps as we were finishing, but we got it done.  Had to do half the floor, move the rabbits over, then do the other half.
> 
> Next we start on the dividing wall / feeder combo.  The front half of the barn will be where the feed / hay is stored, the back half the bucks will live in.  The wall that divides it will have a feeder mounted to it on the boy's side, and we'll be able to walk in, feed them over the wall, and walk out w/out ever getting 'buck funk" on us.
> 
> But it's 18 degrees w/ winds gusting to 30mph today sooooo I'm betting we take the 'day off'.
> 
> I'm really stumped about one of my window projects, I'm having a hard time finding the type of pictures (old feed sack / retro 'country'-type stuff) and I'm considering just tossing the whole thing.  DH broke the crosspieces out, and while I was able to fix it, it's not quite 'right'....and between that and the difficulty finding what I want to decorate it, I'm discouraged.
> I need inspiration,


Check out www.lehmans.com  they should have pictures of their retro products. good luck  waiting for pics when you get done


----------



## daisychick

Oh Rolls, I have the most amazing old feed bags at my house.  My mom saved them from an old feed store she used to work at.   I am going to put them into a frame of some sort.   Are you looking for just images to print off to put in the window frame or actual pieces of feed bags etc???   If it's just images to print I will look around for you, I love the old pics of pigs, cows, goats etc..


----------



## KinderKorner

Roll I am so glad to finally see someone who understands the midwest mud! It's terrible. I think my house is the worst in the area too and I have no clue why since I live on top of a hill. 


I won't feel so bad now when people see my muddy farm. Which stays that way most of the time despite the sand and gravel we try to put down. The ground just swallows it. Last year we finally put in a long sidewalk from the driveway to the house. It's elevated about 4inches because we get standing water/mud. So now we can at least keep our church shoes clean when we walk to the car, and when people visit they don't have to wear hip waders. 

We got snow here, and I too am already thinking about when it melts and makes more mud. :/

Oh dry summer please come soon.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Maybe their udders are just small because... ummm... I dunno.  Mollie, my new Alp/Ob, her udder looks TINY to me but I am used to looking at my lamancha's big udder.  Mollie's is stretching out some, and I can actualy get more than two finger pinch on her tiny teats LOL  But anyways, there is more milk in there than I thought there was going to be.  I don't have her shaved either though soooo... probably would look significantly bigger if it weren't so hairy.  Trimming is actually on the agenda today... it is just cold and I don't wanna go outside


----------



## jodief100

Maybe those Ob's are goats that don't fill until right before?  I hope so, I know how much you love Ob's.  

Good work on the barn.  Quit sending snow our way, it was COLD this morning.  

Hope to see more babies soon!


----------



## Roll farms

daisychick said:
			
		

> Oh Rolls, I have the most amazing old feed bags at my house.  My mom saved them from an old feed store she used to work at.   I am going to put them into a frame of some sort.   Are you looking for just images to print off to put in the window frame or actual pieces of feed bags etc???   If it's just images to print I will look around for you, I love the old pics of pigs, cows, goats etc..


I'd take pictures, feed sacks, just anything.  When I look online, I can only find pics that are too small to print at a good quality (I need them to be 5x7 to fit the windows - ) and I'm not finding really what I want.  

I'd like something that says, "Farm Fresh" for one of the holes, one w/ a cow...one w/ a pig...etc.  Just 'old' looking....somethings.

One of those things where I *know* what I want, I just can't stinking find it....but I'll know it when I see it...lol.

I also wanted some form of cut outs of farm animals, goat, chicken, etc.  I have a cow.  Not having any luck w/ that, either.  Wood or metal.
~~~~

Even if these Ob's udders grow, their teats are TINY and my hands aren't in good enough shape to mess w/ two-fingering it.  I may have to break out my broken hand milker thingie (the name escapes me) on them.

I am the birds of Grant Co.'s best friend right now.  I saved a ton of bacon grease and bought some suet and made suet cakes last week.  They're a big hit in this cold weather.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Rolls, I have the most amazing old feed bags at my house.  My mom saved them from an old feed store she used to work at.   I am going to put them into a frame of some sort.   Are you looking for just images to print off to put in the window frame or actual pieces of feed bags etc???   If it's just images to print I will look around for you, I love the old pics of pigs, cows, goats etc..
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take pictures, feed sacks, just anything.  When I look online, I can only find pics that are too small to print at a good quality (I need them to be 5x7 to fit the windows - ) and I'm not finding really what I want.
> 
> I'd like something that says, "Farm Fresh" for one of the holes, one w/ a cow...one w/ a pig...etc.  Just 'old' looking....somethings.
> 
> One of those things where I *know* what I want, I just can't stinking find it....but I'll know it when I see it...lol.
> 
> I also wanted some form of cut outs of farm animals, goat, chicken, etc.  I have a cow.  Not having any luck w/ that, either.  Wood or metal.
> ~~~~
> 
> Even if these Ob's udders grow, their teats are TINY and my hands aren't in good enough shape to mess w/ two-fingering it.  I may have to break out my broken hand milker thingie (the name escapes me) on them.
> 
> I am the birds of Grant Co.'s best friend right now.  I saved a ton of bacon grease and bought some suet and made suet cakes last week.  They're a big hit in this cold weather.
Click to expand...

I will look here too I know I have seen the pics you are talking about


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Glad the buck pen is done!


----------



## autumnprairie

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Glad the buck pen is done!


Where have you been hiding?  miss chatting with you


----------



## daisychick

I found a neat place that has vintage farm post cards.  http://www.zazzle.com/vintage+farm+postcards

Most of them are around 4" X 5 " but they have some neat pictures and you wouldn't have to print out photos.  They are not bad prices either.  Just an idea that would look kind of neat.


----------



## marlowmanor

Here is a site that makes vintage metal signs if you don't mind buying the signs. Not sure if they could do them a 5x7 size though. The signs are also customizable. They are out of FL. www.vintagemetalart.com


----------



## Roll farms

It's been colder than cold, so for the last 2 days all we've done besides the bare minimum is watch movies, clean house, cook, bake, etc.

AHHHHHHHHH.  I'm so glad for a break...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I hear you.  It is cold.


----------



## Roll farms

Okee dokee....A lot to catch up on.  

I finally got to work yesterday....YAY.  I hatched 2 more silkie chicks this week.  Dunno what's went wrong w/ my hatches unless it's b/c I'm hatching so few in such a big bator.
3 chicks total so far.  Better than none, I guess.

The bunny barn is coming tomorrow.  Probably be busy helping DH set it up.  It's getting a ceiling / insulated, etc.

I sold the Anatolian Sheperd pup today, along w/ Peyton's buckling.  
Now the only kid left is Peyton's doeling...I've priced her high enough that she probably won't sell....I hope, I wanna keep her.

The Obs continue to be preggo, udders aren't getting any bigger. :/
Risque, the big fat nubian, is really uddering up now.  
And if Ellie (Nubian) kids before Feb. 18th, they'll be 'pure' Nubians, sired by a friend's buck.  After that they'll be Bullitt's.

I sure hope I get at least 2 does from these ladies, I have a guy who's been making payments on 2 dairy doelings since October.....

I hope all's well w/ everyone.


----------



## redtailgal

Cold?  It feels like spring here.

My tulips are up, my irises are up, my hyacinths are up.  My fig is putting out green buds, and my roses are starting to green up.  :/  We had ONE night we it got cold.  Now, if it gets cold, all my spring flowers will be gone.  But, it if doesnt get cold, the bugs will be AWFUL this spring.  grrr.



I hope you will share some pics of the bunny barn when you get it.

(and I am still jealous that you have babies coming lol )


----------



## marlowmanor

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Cold?  It feels like spring here.
> 
> *My tulips are up, my irises are up, my hyacinths are up.*  My fig is putting out green buds, and my roses are starting to green up.  :/  We had ONE night we it got cold.  Now, if it gets cold, all my spring flowers will be gone.  But, it if doesnt get cold, the bugs will be AWFUL this spring.  grrr.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will share some pics of the bunny barn when you get it.
> 
> (and I am still jealous that you have babies coming lol )


RTG I have the same problem here. I have tulip bulbs that are sprouting and hyacinths that are sprouting too (I think that is what they are). It would be nice if they don't get messed up by frost since I didn't get to see them sptouted last year since we bought them off the clearance rack at the end of summer. It's supposed to get cold again in the next few days I believe around here.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats that the bunny barn will be there tomorrow, I have a friend that will incubate for me I have 9 BOrpingtons so Feb 7th I will know then go from there.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm telling you, I don't know how to dress these days.  We went running this morning and I wore a jean jacket, tonight I'm back in my carhart. 
At 10 o'clock, it was 50 degrees, right now it's 22 degrees.  It's going to be cold again for a few days, then warm up again this weekend.  I planted 7 million tulip, daffodil, etc. bulbs this fall, this darm weather better not screw that up.

I'll post pics of the bunny barn, don't worry.  DH loves for me to post pics here and then pesters me, "What did they say, what did they say????"


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm telling you, I don't know how to dress these days.  We went running this morning and I wore a jean jacket, tonight I'm back in my carhart.
> At 10 o'clock, it was 50 degrees, right now it's 22 degrees.  It's going to be cold again for a few days, then warm up again this weekend.  I planted 7 million tulip, daffodil, etc. bulbs this fall, this darm weather better not screw that up.
> 
> I'll post pics of the bunny barn, don't worry.  DH loves for me to post pics here and then pesters me, "What did they say, what did they say????"


My roses are budding it was 66 this morning it is now 43. I need ti get my garlic and stuff ready my flowers are also coming up too.


----------



## RPC

WOW you sure have been busy. Congrats on the sales of the wether and LGD. How is the doeling doing all by herself? Is she eating grain? Nubian and Caliber will not even sniff the stuff but they do eat the hay. They can as of Sunday play with Jasmine and Joy plus their babies so hopefully seeing them get grain will spark some interest. Well have fun putting the barn up and i hope you get some babies soon.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm telling you, I don't know how to dress these days.  We went running this morning and I wore a jean jacket, tonight I'm back in my carhart.
> At 10 o'clock, it was 50 degrees, right now it's 22 degrees.  It's going to be cold again for a few days, then warm up again this weekend.


I know it's absolutely crazy the way this weather is!  We were at 56 today...back to 22 for a high tomorrow  

And lots of Wind!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Same here. Warm outside in a hoodie and tomorrow night has a high of 22.  Insane.


----------



## jodief100

Congats on some sales!  Can't wait to see the bunny barn.  I hear you about the weather. We get your weather about a day after you do and it is just weird.  I don't if I should leave the heat lamps or the fans on 

Can't wait to see more babies!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nissan is doing well.  She has taken over the bigger shelter in the pen she is in and only allows her friends to come in with her.


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah that Nissan does love to pick and choose her buddies and always had the 'best' of what was available to her, claimed as her rightful property.  

It just didn't work out w/her here with dairy / dehorned does half her size.

Also got the Silver Fox babies sexed, 2 bucks and a doe.  We'll be keeping the doe and selling the boys.  One is spoken for.
I traded a blue flemish kit for a silver fox buck that will be a complete outcross to any we have.  Should have a good genetic base for breeding.
We're trading the last blue Flemish boy for a black flemish boy....I'll breed him to our blue doe and keep a doe to get my trio.

Woke up at 5am alone in bed.  DH was already up / drinking coffee.  He usually gets up at 7:30.  I walk into the living room and he says, "My barn is coming today." and is all smiles.  Menfolk can be so silly.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Better a barn than a red-headed woman....

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms

LOL - Donnabelle you do have a point.

They called to tell him they were 30 min. away....he got dressed in his bibs and stood at the window like a kid waiting for Santa Claus....for the the full 30 minutes...it was cute.

Here it is being 'driven' down the hill.  They put wheels on the back and a dolly / driver on the front and away they go.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll if you aren't a jealous kind of women. Tell your husband that I am positive he is very handsome with his coveralls on standing infront of that bunny barn.  

And CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Well, I would, but that's the delivery fella....  

eta pic that shows dh....Control yourself, 20 kids...


----------



## redtailgal

Lets see, tell your hubby that I said

"what a horrid bunny barn! those poor bunnies!  He should give them all to me!"  

Really, wow.  You should have some happy bunnies.  The barn looks nice.

And btw, overalls up the hotness factor for anyone!


----------



## DonnaBelle

I'd rather have that guy in the overalls and the barn than Ashton Kucher that's for sure....

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms

I'm gonna tell DH everybody on BYH wants him now that they've seen him....

Let his head swell for a bit.




THEN tell him it's b/c y'all like his super sexy new barn.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## autumnprairie

congrats on the bunny building


----------



## elevan




----------



## DonnaBelle

More pics of the hubby and the bunny barn. And the bunnies too please.

What do you do with the rabbits?

Sell them or eat them?

Or just admire them?

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms

DonnaBelle, this is probably more info than you wanted, but here you go....

Technically the rabbits are dh's 'project'.  He's sorta wierd about having his pic posted but I'll try to get one of him by his barn soon.

Last winter when we discussed getting some, I shot him down, saying, "I don't want a bunch of individual feeders and waterers and rabbit mess to deal with again."
He kept wheedling away at me, showing me water bottles that you don't have to flip to fill, swearing he'd do all the poop clean up, and most of the feeding unless he was at work....which is 12-14 hrs a day in the summer time.  I relented and we got some, because after all, I get to have my goats and prarie dog and cavy, etc.

Soooo we had some huge cages built (he wanted Flemish Giants eventually) and some smaller ones for the other breeds.

He got a pair of Californians first, then a broken black NZ doe (Fluffy, the Supermom) and a lop, and someone gave him some huge french lop crosses.  Once Fluffy had babies (x Cali) he was hooked and bred EVERYTHING.  Suddenly he was covered up in babies and going through 2 bags of feed a week.....but most of the babies didn't sell well b/c it was really hot weather and b/c of the particular crosses they were.  I put the brakes on (aka, peed on his parade....) and we sold the mutts, got a young pr of Flemish, and he started only breeding with a purpose.  

He's eaten several of Fluffy's kids and loved it.  He brags so much about how good it tastes, that now they're selling pretty well.
He's had 2 litters of Flemish, they go for $25.00 w/out pedigree, $50.00 with....can't argue w/ those prices.

He fell hard for Silver Foxes so I found some for him and now we have a SF doe w/ 3 kits, 1 other doe, and a buck, and are trading some Flemish for more.

I got a pair of Holland Lops (b/c *I* love them, had 'em as a kid) trying to share the experience w/ him, but the Holland doe wasn't a good mom, so now they're gone too.

Now we're down to only the Silver Fox, Flemish, and Fluffy.... and she's leaving next week.

Here are some older bunny pics, I'll get new ones once their in the new barn.

SF kits @ 3 wks







Fluffy - she's never had less than 7 kits and never lost one.  






The silver fox - doe






doe






young buck






1st litter of blue Flemish.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

DEar santa: 

   I have been very very good. Would you please bring me
 the delivery man(in coveralls), Roll's husband(in coveralls)
and the bunny barn.  


                                        Thank you
                                         20kids

P.S. Some of those bunnies would be nice, also.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I'll take the barn and the bunnies, but I don't know about the boys.

I've got one I wouldn't take a farm in Texas for. 

But, I wouldn't give a nickle for a field full just like him.

One is ENOUGH.  

I love those rabbits.  I bet your DH sits out there and holds them and pets them if time allows.

DonnaBelle

P.S. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Roll farms

*giggle*

He LOVES on his bunnies 2x a day (and more when he has time).  The young male SF is "Redd Foxx" and he *swears* that that bun begs him to get him out and hold / pet him daily.

His BFF, "Tater" and he spend time down there about every week, just watching babies and petting them and laughing.  I call it "Playing bunnies".

As in, "You boys go play bunnies, I'll sit in here and watch football and scratch and burp...SOMEBODY's gotta be the man around here..."  

20 kids, the delivery guy is back in KY today, you'll have to find him yourself.  Come and get DH whenever you want, he and the bunnies and the TOGGS.  
But I warn you, he has expensive habits you'll have to help support.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Your husband sounds like a great guy!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## KDailey

I just simply love reading your journal! It's like reading my own little fairytale. lol. Keep it all coming! Stories, pictures, everything!


----------



## daisychick

I love the bunny barn!  That will be so nice for all of them.   I love your stories about your husband standing at the door like a kid waiting for the barn to get there.   Has he came inside at all since it got there?   I picture him out there tinkering with it for a long long time and forgetting to come inside to eat and sleep.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, we risked our lives to go to a town 40 min. away today during a snowstorm to get the insulation / plywood / LINOLEUM for the new bunny barn.

I've had him refuse to go 2 mi. up the road to get me a sandwich during flurries before...but for *his* bunny barn, we made a 3 hr trip (with the snow it took longer).

So he wasn't in it working, but he was getting stuff to set it up.  The floor will be better than the one in my kitchen.

I'm a lil jealous of his bunnies.  

Then we had to go visit some friends of ours....older couple who we've gotten close to in recent years.  The wife wanted me to see her Christmas decorations and called last week wanting us to come by.  Finally had a day we could so we went.

Tomorrow...I'm going to teach a guy how to vaccinate his goats, trim hooves, etc.  He bought 7 goats w/ no idea what all it entails.

Saturday I'm disbudding 6 kids for someone.

In between, I'm pretty sure I'll be holding insulation up while DH attatches it.  Wahooooo.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## autumnprairie

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## RPC

Gurl you are really busy aren't you.....You guys don't let snow keep you down either. Are you supposed to get any tomorrow? We are supposed to get like 2-4 more inches I think. I just gave the boys their last bottle of the night and that 5 degrees with a windchill of -something sure goes right threw you. I hope you all stay warm.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, we got to the fella's house who wanted shot / hoof trimming lessons and we're looking at his goats.

One mama is standing there....barely...wobbly, scouring badly, eyes sunk in, just looks BAD.  Her kids, who were born before Christmas, are all hunched up, shivery, and nibbling on grain.

I tell them the goat's dying, they need to act FAST, get some antibiotics in her.  I check and sure enough, her udder's dried up.  The kids try to nurse, but there's just not much there.  I suggest they go ahead and pull the kids (so that what reserves mama has left can go to getting better) and treat mama ASAP.  

Somehow we end up bringing the little buggers home, but don't get attatched, they're going back tomorrow or the next day.

1 mo. old and they only weigh 8 and 9#.  Pitiful.   These people 'rescued' the goats 2 wks ago, so they're really, really new to it and not as in tune w/ what's normal / what's not, so I'm not blaming them.  He went to our vet and got meds and says the doe already looks better tonight.  The kids took the bottle easily b/c they were starving....hoping for a good outcome w/ the whole situation.

Here's a pic of the kids


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Cute!  What are they.... Nigerian cross?  Nothing for size comparison in the photo.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Yeesh.  Lucky for him he found you.  I like that people generally have good hearts and can "rescue" things when they are able, but you would also think that they would get it out of the bad situation and GET HELP if they don't know much about what they are doing... *sigh* 
Those are some cute kids though


----------



## Roll farms

They are Kikos.  Mama looks pure, as does the papa.  I can't swear to it, but I'd say they are full Kiko or high percentage.  The kids SHOULD be at around 25# ea. now.

I believe him that the doe *just* started looking bad yesterday.  That's when he called, we just couldn't get there til today.
She's probably been going down hill for a week or so, but again, if you don't know the signs, you don't know the signs....


----------



## 77Herford

Glad you came along to help those Goats.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Yah, they do go downhill fast if you don't know what you are looking for.  At least they called you and now they have a ton of useful knowledge on their side.  Kiko eh?  I really REALLY like the color on that silvery one with the dark nose... I am gonna have to go look at Kiko photos now


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Godo thing you were there or else there might be 3 dead goats.


----------



## Roll farms

Look at Jodie's journal...this kid looks JUST LIKE "Nissan" the doe I sold her.....

It is NOT a sign that I should keep her.  It isn't, it isn't, it ISN'T....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I would say keep them, but then that is two more mouths to feed.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Oh then you should totally keep her.  I was wondering why you were worried about 9lbs at a month but if they are big goats then yes, that is way low.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, we got to the fella's house who wanted shot / hoof trimming lessons and we're looking at his goats.
> 
> One mama is standing there....barely...wobbly, scouring badly, eyes sunk in, just looks BAD.  Her kids, who were born before Christmas, are all hunched up, shivery, and nibbling on grain.
> 
> I tell them the goat's dying, they need to act FAST, get some antibiotics in her.  I check and sure enough, her udder's dried up.  The kids try to nurse, but there's just not much there.  I suggest they go ahead and pull the kids (so that what reserves mama has left can go to getting better) and treat mama ASAP.
> 
> Somehow we end up bringing the little buggers home, but don't get attatched, they're going back tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> 1 mo. old and they only weigh 8 and 9#.  Pitiful.   These people 'rescued' the goats 2 wks ago, so they're really, really new to it and not as in tune w/ what's normal / what's not, so I'm not blaming them.  He went to our vet and got meds and says the doe already looks better tonight.  The kids took the bottle easily b/c they were starving....hoping for a good outcome w/ the whole situation.
> 
> Here's a pic of the kids
> 
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/kikos.jpg


 POOR babies!!!!  I hope they'll feel better soon!!!


----------



## DKRabbitry

GAHH! I can't find a pic of Nissan LOL  I do remember seeing her on your website though before you sold her.  I just don't remember her being that color.  All I remember is light colored. 

Just keep repeating... I don't need them... I don't need them... I don't need them


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Just keep repeating... I don't need them... I don't need them... I don't need them


But, what if you say I NEED THEM once then you get mixed up then, you keep them!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Nissan as a 2 yr old  

The pic of her w/ her kids is on Jodie's page 33


----------



## DKRabbitry

OHHH TYTYTYTYTY!  I think I looked right around it... I was jumping every couple of pages in her journal to see if I could find anything that indicated a photo had just been posted LOL

Man I want a kiko buck... then again I want a boer buck, and a Myotonic buck, and a Spanish buck... I'll just stop there or else it could go on forever!


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad that it didn't as badly as it could have


----------



## jodief100

The babies are cute! I am so happy you could step in and help when you did.  I agree they probably just didn't know something was wrong until it was bad.  

The one looks just like Nissan's girl baby here.


----------



## elevan

Seems like a sign to me  



Glad you were able to help out!


----------



## Roll farms

They just went back home.  

The fact that they took so easily to the bottle is probably more of a statement to how hungry they were than to my skills.

Mama is doing better today and looking for her kids.  Yesterday she was so sick she didn't even care when we pulled them out.


----------



## Roll farms

Not much going on....Spent Sunday helping DH get the ceiling insulated in the bun barn until football started, and today he did the walls by himself while I did laundry then went to work.  After he put the rolled insulation in, he covered it w/ some free Tyvek some friends gave us.  This thing should be snug as can be.

Tomorrow....we go for plywood.  I am *not* looking forward to trying to hold plywood up to the ceiling while he screws it in place....ugh.

All the goats / rabbits / chickens / etc. are fine.  Preggos are gettin' fatter, but none are real close....I like it when there's no farm drama.


----------



## redtailgal

Hey, your getting pretty good at that building stuff.  

I gotta build an out door area for Elroy, and we need a new shed to put the things that came out of the old shed before we expanded it.

Yeah, think on that one for a while.

Anyway, bring some fudge with you.............


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hey, your getting pretty good at that building stuff.
> 
> I gotta build an out door area for Elroy, and we need a new shed to put the things that came out of the old shed before we expanded it.
> 
> Yeah, think on that one for a while.
> 
> Anyway, bring some fudge with you.............


----------



## Roll farms

We've been good at building....Just ask my DH.  
Poor fella can't hang a door to save his behind though.  EVERY door he does either drags or sticks.

Can't bring fudge.  It's pick up only.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We've been good at building....Just ask my DH.
> Poor fella can't hang a door to save his behind though.  EVERY door he does either drags or sticks.
> 
> Can't bring fudge.  It's pick up only.


what time should I pick mine up? Does that also include a coffee break with you too?


----------



## Roll farms

I only need 10 minutes advance notice to make the fudge....so you tell me when you're coming. 

And yes, coffee....but you have to bring me dunkin donuts.

Here's the inside of the barn so far....walls insulated and tyvek'd, ceiling insulated and the gosh-blessed plywood up.  If I never have to hang another ceiling again, it'll be too soon.  OOOOH my achin' shoulders.







And the outside, in case you missed it when it was rolling down the hill.  DH didn't have his coveralls on today so no pics of him.


----------



## redtailgal

Looks great!

I'll be sure to stop in next time I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## autumnprairie

I will need directions to DD and to you and RTG do you want me to come get you and Em too.

great job on the rabbit barn


----------



## Roll farms

Well, I may never be able to lift anything above my shoulders again....but the bunny barn will be nice.

Got the walls up Weds.  Spent yesterday buying paint and electrical supplies, then came home and applied said paint.  

Painting ceilings gives me white hair....literally.  I dunno how I manage to get as much paint on my hair, face and glasses as I get on the stuff I'm painting.

I got 2 coats on the ceiling and one on the walls.  Then, and ONLY then, does DH realize he accidently bought "Off White" paint instead of regular white.

So now it looks like I'll be doing at least a few more coats.  OSB doesn't cover well anyway so it's not a huge deal.  He best be glad he realized it before I was truly done...otherwise I mighta had to kill him.  I mean really....does it truly matter if it's OFFwhite instead of WHITE???

He's now trying to come up w/ a name for the bunny barn.....So I can make him a sign to put over the door...."The rabbit hole" is the one I like best so far.

On the preggo front, I'm bringing Risque and the 2 Obs in at night to a kidding stall, I don't think they're due yet (I hate not having due dates) but just in case, I don't want them kidding out in the muck when it's cold.  Risque is a FAT goat.  If I went by her udder, I'd swear she's having sextuplets....but she doesn't even look preggo, just her normal fat self....so she may spit out a single.


----------



## DKRabbitry

I am kinda jealous of your rabbit barn!  I am trying to get DH to get to work on gutting/converting the corn crib to a 100% rabbit barn, but we need to get a different barn put up to put the 4-wheeler and mowers in, so it will be yet another "work in progress"


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Wow, what a beautiful bunn barn. Can't wait for some baby pictures!  Just want to send some  to such a great busy person.


----------



## Roll farms

5 gallons of paint later and....I'm done.   Not sure if we're starting the linoleum or the wiring today...  I really need to get that barn finished so the buns can move in, so my goat boys can go home to their pen.

I sold the Anatolian pup we took in trade last week.  Someone who saw the ad contacted me about buying a pup so the breeder's bringing one Weds. and picking up my last baby goat, and some bunnies.

Another buyer wants to get Yoda (doe I got from Jodie last year) because of her Kiko blood...I hadn't planned on selling her but, I gotta buy hay and that money will help.

Roger's decided he doesn't want Freeney after all, so he may be coming back here, at least until breeding season, then be sold.

Going next Saturday to buy hay.  Hoping to get 100 or so bales to last until fall.

Still waiting on babies.....*sigh*

eta:  Thanks for the bunny barn compliments.  DH sold his 4-wheelers to finance this operation.....


----------



## autumnprairie

The rabbit barn is awesome and the boys will have their own place soon. What is the next project on the list?


Good Morning, I hope you have a great Saturday.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> DH sold his 4-wheelers to finance this operation.....


Wow - That is commitment and dedication.....


----------



## redtailgal

Cant wait to see pics of the buns enjoying heir new barn!

Will they stay in the barn all the time or do bunnies need outdoor time?

I am planning on having a few meat rabbits myself once the goats are not so new, so I am taking notes, lol.


----------



## Roll farms

They don't necessarily *need* outdoor time, RTG, but would definitely benefit from it.
I get a small corner of this building to put my silkies in.  I'm hoping to make them a small run to go outside in near it.  Maybe I can throw the buns in there on occasion.
After these leave next week we'll be down to just the pr. of flemish, and a trio of Silver Fox.
We're still waiting for a SF buck we're "owed" and a Flemish buck (black) we're going to use / keep some does out of / sell.

The plywood floor has some knotholes in it that DH is afraid will cause the linoleum to rip....so he decided to line it w/ tarpaper left over from the buck barn roof....then ran out.  So he ran to Lowes to get more tarpaper....so I get a small reprieve from work.

The next project after the bunny barn is done, and then the buck barn is done (he has to make a wall and a feeder) for DH is to finish his 'truck project' he inturrupted w/ the bunny barn project.  He bought a plow for his truck and a cheap lift kit so he can use the plow...now the plow's on the truck but can't be used til the lift kit gets put in / on / whatever men do w/ lift kits....otherwise the plow will be too low or something.  One of those "wife smiles and nods" things where you don't really pay attention.  

THEN his next project will be to help me assemble my greenhouse.   
And hopefully after that, go back to work....I love the man to death but all day, every day, for months....is too much, lol.  I am sure he's ready for some away time, too.

I have A LOT of new, exciting garden plans / changes for this year....can't WAIT for spring.

I'ma go work on one of the window projects *I* need to finish until he gets back.  I think this one will be the last one I start until next winter...that will leave me w/ just this one (country theme) and an old screen door (going to decorate it and hang it in the garden) to finish...between these two and baby goats and chicks, I'll stay occupied until planting time.


----------



## redtailgal

Yes, my hubby put a lift kit on his truck.  

I would smile and nod, hand him a screwdriver and roll my eyes when he wasnt looking.

Gotta go to the barn and fight with a cow.  She has come into the barn and is refusing to let any other of the cows in.  See, this way she can have ALL the hay.  She is going to the slaughter house none to soon.  

THEN I am going to train the horses!  YAY!


----------



## RPC

WOW you two sure have been busy. I am glad Jeff's bunny barn is getting closer to being finished. How are all the goats doing?If Freckles was bred when would she be due? Have you heard how Mandie, Hannah, Puffy, and Pokey have settled in at there new place? I wish Levi was due soon I want to see what she is having LOL. Well have a good weekend.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, another window project is done.  *whew*  This one about kicked my butt, at least mentally.

1st I was going to use it as a frame, like the other windows.  Then when I was working on glazing, I broke one of the panes.  Popped another one out and...hmmm....maybe I can work w/ this....Sanded all the old paint off and I had ideas in my head about what to put in the remaining 4 panes and what to do w/ the open areas....

Then DH snapped one of the braces when I asked him to hold it ("Is this thing loose?...*SNAP*  Uh oh...sorry honey.") and I almost tossed the whole works.

I just couldn't find the right stuff to 'decorate' it, so I made do w/ what I had on hand.  I cut the pig and rooster sillhouettes from foam craft stuff.
The chicken pics are dish towels.  Goats are from pics I've had in my kitchen for 8 yrs.







Seriously....Do ya like it?  I'm too close to it to be objective anymore.

Roger, if Freckles (who, by the way, I now have papers for.....her name is Newton Farms Eileen) ain't pregnant, she's got a problem....she's wider than Levi.  F'real.

She's due at the end of March.

The tar paper is down and the linoleum is laid out to soften (there's a heater in there) overnight, hoping to get it tacked down tomorrow.  Then I'll take / post pics.

I told the lady who got Puff, Poke, Mandy and Hannah that I didn't want to know how they are......In my happy little mind, I can *think* they live forever, if I never hear otherwise.


----------



## Mamaboid

That window is WONDERFUL.  I have just the place for it, let me know when you ship it.


----------



## autumnprairie

The window is beautiful, I want one along with my fudge and DD coffe that I am bringing  I would be the same way about the goats you found the homes for free.

Caramel had not ligs or very soft I don't feel them and discharge maybe soon. My friend that I bought my does from is up to 6 in 4 days 2 singles, trips and twins wow I can't count she has 7 and some have spots I will post her pics soon, I am in the middle of spring cleaning guest room for my guest that will be here in a couple of hours.


----------



## redtailgal

It's awful!  It's a shame for you to have to have that thing in your house.

Just send it to me.  Esp the goaty side.............


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> It's awful!  It's a shame for you to have to have that thing in your house.
> 
> Just send it to me.  Esp the goaty side.............


No it's MINE I asked first.


----------



## TTs Chicks

The window is very nice!


----------



## that's*satyrical

Love the window! Want to come to your house & watch everyone fight over it.


----------



## elevan

Better watch out or someone will start selling tickets to a fight at Roll's house.  The prize being that window!  It's a nice looking project Roll.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> Better watch out or someone will start selling tickets to a fight at Roll's house.  The prize being that window!  It's a nice looking project Roll.


Yeah, well, I can take that Autumnprarie chick. I heard she has been loosing weight.  She'll be a tiny little thing before we both get there.  BWAHAHAHAHAH!

  (I got me a coffee maker on loan!  YEAH BABY!!!!  )


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch out or someone will start selling tickets to a fight at Roll's house.  The prize being that window!  It's a nice looking project Roll.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, I can take that Autumnprarie chick. I heard she has been loosing weight.  She'll be a tiny little thing before we both get there.  BWAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> (I got me a coffee maker on loan!  YEAH BABY!!!!  )
Click to expand...

yeah just lost 2 more so just call me scrappy


----------



## Roll farms

I think to keep the peace, I should just keep this old window....


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I think to keep the peace, I should just keep this old window....


 ok and we had it all worked out too.


----------



## elevan




----------



## RPC

Well good I am glad Freckles is looking bigger I really like her and I think her babies are going to look awesome. 

Good job on the window and I think it is best you keep it. If I find them do you will want one with only 4 panes? What about if there is no glass left?


----------



## Roll farms

Ok, except for wiring, the inside is DONE....*happy dance*












For 20K, here he is, minus bibs, with his tiny little Flemish buck.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Handsome fellow, does that beard tickle??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Handsome fellow, does that beard tickle??
> 
> DonnaBelle




You made my dh blush.....


----------



## redtailgal

1.  The bunny barn looks nice.  Heck, I'd live in it.

2. GEEZ LOUISE!  That rabbit is ginormous. (real word, people)

3.  My hubby has a beard too.  Yes, they tickle, but beards look esp nice with overalls.

4. NO FAIR on the window!


----------



## DKRabbitry

I am really glad my rabbits aren't in the house looking over my shoulder.  They would be SOOOO Jealous and chewing me out!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> 2. GEEZ LOUISE!  That rabbit is ginormous. (real word, people)




My thoughts exactly!  I never knew rabbits could be so big!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yeah that rabbit set up is better than the bedroom we had last year. At least the bunny barn is insulated.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

That is one nice rabbit house!
Love the curtains by the way! My chicken coop has curtains too.


----------



## Roll farms

Yesterday.....

Got up, fed / milked, came back up and started getting shots ready for round 2 of kidding mamas (BoSe and CDT boosters).

My phone rings and it's a family who's bought goats from us in the past, who's doe kidded Sun. night and 'didn't have milk coming out in one side'.  DH and I load up and head over w/ mastitis treatment stuff 'just in case' and ...yup, mastitis.  She (the doe, not the caller) had to be hobbled and wrestled with to get treated....not a happy girl.

On the way home, my vet calls and asks me what my protocol is for pregnant doe care - any vitamins, etc. ....he has a nervous pygmy goat owner bugging him and wants my opinion.  

Weds. we have mass coordinated this group effort where a lady's coming from IL to drop off a puppy and pick up a goat from me....she also may be picking up another goat from the customers above w/ the mastitis doe....the puppy is going to the guy who's buying Yoda from me...if you can keep all of that straight....come here and help me w/ it...lol.

So we get back from treating / 'advising treatment for' the mastitis doe, I email some links to the family, round up the shots, and start to head down to the barn...phone rings...it's the guy who's getting the puppy....he wants to let me know he's going to be here about 1pm Weds. for the dog...

Hang up, go give the shots, run back up here and change and get cleaned up, and get ready to go get feed @ TSC...I have to work there later, but my shoulder's shot from painting so I need DH to help me load the feed.  Phone rings again, lady wanting info on dairy goats / milking / buying doelings from me.  I talk as fast as I can and arrange another phone call w/ her today....hang up and head for TSC.

On the way there, my cell rings...it's a lady I know from TSC w/ a pregnant pygmy goat...wants to know what to do for her before she kids to ensure healthy babies....I laugh and ask if she'd called the vet...."Yes."  I tell her that I'd already told him what to tell her, so just do what he said b/c it's what I'd told him.  She asks a couple more questions and finally we hang up.  

Get to TSC, load up the feed, run back home and I grab a bite to eat, then head in to work.  I'm there for about an hr. and get a phone call from a guy who's coming to help DH tattoo his rabbits, wanting to know if DH is home.  "Uh....he should be...why don't you call HIM???" (Our tattoo gun is too big for Silver Fox ears so until we get a smaller one ordered, we needed to use his b/c....oh yeah...there is a rabbit customer coming Weds., too....)

(Mind you our new ASM isn't crazy about me to begin with (she doesn't like that I get to 'choose' my hours) and of course she thinks I'm goofing off / getting personal phone calls....)

So I go back to slinging freight and...."KIM - call on line 3" goes over the speaker, ASM again.....and it's the mastitis lady wanting to know how to treat the goat....she'd forgotten what I told her and hadn't checked her email.  



Even for this place, yesterday was just NUTS, I tell you....


----------



## TTs Chicks

I'm tired just reading about your day !


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

We have one of you at our TSC except her name is Liz.    Anybody comes in with a question about what do I do for X and she's like, here buy this this and this and go to the grocery store and get this and by the way 1/2 of what you need we can put in your cart right now, we carry most of it here.  I hope they realize that having a farm experienced person on staff instead of just high school kids makes a BIG difference and it brings people in.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

You sound like a vet!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

He is handsome...................... and so is your husband.


----------



## Roll farms

The man's downright gettin' the big head, all you BYH hussies sayin' how handsome he is...and none of you care that he has GAS, and BAS (Bunny addiction syndrome).

I think TSC does appreciate me, judging from the number of phone calls I get when I'm not there asking me animal stuff....it's good to feel appreciated....

So I had hoped for a less-hectic day today.  HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

Went down and fed / milked, put away the 900# of feed from yesterday, came up and pasteurized, then cleaned out my silkie barn (since it was SO flippin' beautiful today) and let them wander a bit in the yard.  
Then I got a call from the folks w/ the mastitis doe, one of their mamas rejected her kids (BAD GOAT) and she had bottle baby questions....

DH comes up from his bunny barn / electrical work and tells me he needs to go to Lowes for more stuff.  I tell him, "Well, I need to go to Wally World, too....so let's just make one trip and you can buy me lunch."   He then reminds me we need to run by the bank and the PO so....off we go.  

My phone rings again....lady w/ some Nigerians she wants me to disbud...line that up for Saturday...thinking, "Don't we have something else to do Saturday???" but forgetting what it is...

Hang up from her...phone rings....again....A facebook friend wants to know if I'll take in her son's "the new has worn off and he won't take care of it" pet rabbit she doesn't want to mess with any more.  Sure, what the heck....WHAT'S ONE MORE??  And he does have BAS so you know he won't say no....

She needs to come at 2pm.
It is now 12:30.  There goes stopping for a nice lunch....so we zoom through all the errands, stop at a burger joint, and zip home, pulling in the drive at 1:59.....just in time for her to call and tell me she's going to wait and come at 3:30 when her son gets out of school.



So I help DH finish running the wire from the new bun barn to the old pole barn...and he knocks the ladder over and hurts his back.  This will be fun, listening to him grunt and groan.....if any of you ladies who think he's so cute want to, you can come and get him....just bring him back when he feels better.

The friend shows up w/ the bunny and of course her kid's a brat and wants to see / mess w/ every critter here....

I get rid of her, then go down to do pm feeding / milking / etc.

Come up from that and hear a knock on the door....it's my BFF and her baby, just dropping by to visit for a minute.  Take her down to see the bunny barn and come back up....there's a milk customer dropping off jugs.  Then my phone rings again.......

It's the folks w/ the mastitis goat / rejected kids.....one of the kids has really 'weak legs', so I try to explain about bracing it and give up and tell him to just bring the kid on over...my friend leaves, he arrives, and we get the legs braced and off he goes, after arranging to have us come this weekend to disbud his 8 new babies.

Phone rings again and it's the lady w/ the Nigerians....wanting bottle feeding advice (she has a runt she's pulling b/c it's not getting enough milk.)

Hang up from her and *lightbulb* I remember about Saturday....we're supposed to go pick up 100 bales of hay.  At the same time she's coming w/ the kids to be disbudded. 



Call her back and tell her to come earlier, call the guy w/ the mastitis goat / rejected twins / weak legged kid and tell him we may have to reschedule...and he, god love him, offers to come and help us w/ the hay, since DH had told him his back was hurt.

This is one of those cases where I believe in Karma - I didn't help these people w/ all these issues they're having b/c I was looking for anything in return, but we will truly appreciate the help freely offered by him.

Now it's 7:30, I just got out of the bathtub, I'm going to make chipped-beef gravy and toast for dinner, take the phone off the hook......and play WWF until I fall asleep.

Tomorrow the IL lady's supposed to be here, along w/ the guy picking up the puppy.  And who knows who / what all else....


----------



## elevan

Ok...I'm tired now...


----------



## Queen Mum

redtailgal said:
			
		

> 1.  The bunny barn looks nice.  Heck, I'd live in it.
> 
> 3.  My hubby has a beard too.  Yes, they tickle, but beards look esp nice with overalls.


Oh,  (Blushing bright red)  I thought she was talking about the rabbit when she asked about the beard.


----------



## DKRabbitry

At least the folks listen to you when you try and help them.  My mother's dog ate two big brownies last night, saran wrap and all,  and she refused to do what I suggested (yet she had called me for my opinion).  At least I talked her into coming over and getting some activated charcoal to give him to absorbs at least some of the toxins.  *sigh*

Anyways, way cool the fellow offered to come help with hay!  Always nice when folks pay-it-forward... well this is more of a pay-it-back, but still nice


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

boy, tough day.


----------



## RPC

Holy goat you have been busy. I wanna say slow down but I know that is not an option so just make sure you take a bubble bath every night and get some rest.


----------



## autumnprairie

WOW you are busy and you still come and chat with us daily, Thanks


----------



## DonnaBelle

This place is therapy.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms

Well, right now I'm waiting for folks to get here and have actually got 5 minutes to myself.  DH is putting the finishing touches on his bun barn...lights, trim, workbench, etc.

AHHHHHHHHHHH.  Peace.  

The lady we got our silver fox from just emailed me, she's got a friend who's selling some bunnies and wondered if we'd be interested in any.
Soooo...looks like we're getting a 4th SF doe.

That will give us Bambi, her daughter Vivica, her new daughter (as yet unnamed), an the new, completely unrelated doe for our doe group.
THEN - we have Redd, who's unrelated to Vivica and Bambi, and we're already getting a new baby boy w/ blue in his bloodlines and who isn't  related to any of the above 4 does.

Pretty darn diverse gene pool to play with there....should be able to outcross for a while.

I've made someone a pretty good deal on the Toggs.  They're supposed to leave this weekend.  Still trying to sell the pair of Oberhasli before I get tempted to buy a buck and breed them again....I want more Obs, but I really prefer my DAIRY goats to have udders.

A friend from work may be buying one of the Nubian doelings we bought last August....

Gonna take my camera down to the barn and see if I can get any pics of the preggos.  It is absolutely gorgeous out today.  50-something and SUNSHINE.


----------



## Roll farms

Ug.  

I think I have food poisoning....Not feeling so hot.  I think the sandwiches we grabbed the other day didn't agree w/ me.

Yesterday we got all the rabbit cages hosed down / cleaned / moved to the new barn.  We started to cut the hole for the door in the buck barn and discovered the whole north wall had to be replaced, the plywood was rotten at the bottom and bowed in the middle and it's easier to just replace it than scab 2x4 in and try to make it work...and it'll last longer.  So we ran to Lowe's last night to get the plywood so we could start that today.  Once we build the wall / hang a door....we'll start on the dividing wall (bucks on one side w/ a feeder, hay/ feed storage on the other side) after that and hopefully get the boys moved over by the weekend.

The last kid left yesterday, too.... so I'll be cleaning out / liming the kid room so I'll be ready IF round two ever starts.  Risque looks like she could go at any time but my calendar says not until Feb 22.

They are calling for rain Saturday....sure hope it holds off long enough for us to get the hay.

There's a lady coming tomorrow to look at the Obs, hope she takes them.  Sweet enough does but....dinky little tah tahs.

Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ug.
> 
> I think I have food poisoning....Not feeling so hot.  I think the sandwiches we grabbed the other day didn't agree w/ me.
> 
> Yesterday we got all the rabbit cages hosed down / cleaned / moved to the new barn.  We started to cut the hole for the door in the buck barn and discovered the whole north wall had to be replaced, the plywood was rotten at the bottom and bowed in the middle and it's easier to just replace it than scab 2x4 in and try to make it work...and it'll last longer.  So we ran to Lowe's last night to get the plywood so we could start that today.  Once we build the wall / hang a door....we'll start on the dividing wall (bucks on one side w/ a feeder, hay/ feed storage on the other side) after that and hopefully get the boys moved over by the weekend.
> 
> The last kid left yesterday, too.... so I'll be cleaning out / liming the kid room so I'll be ready IF round two ever starts.  Risque looks like she could go at any time but my calendar says not until Feb 22.
> 
> They are calling for rain Saturday....sure hope it holds off long enough for us to get the hay.
> 
> There's a lady coming tomorrow to look at the Obs, hope she takes them.  Sweet enough does but....dinky little tah tahs.
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day.


 I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Roll farms

Now, you ladies have to promise me to control yourselves when you see this picture.  










Promise??










I was trying to get a shot of the new wall on the buck barn and DH got in the way.... 











Buns inside - the one in the cage by itself is the new doe he just got.






This will be the work (read: BUTCHERING) bench.






Some udderly new developments...ok...that was baaaaad.  
Jeez, that was worse.

Ellie's adorable little FF udder






Risque  - she still has 3 wks to go...When she goes "BOOM" she may hurt someone, as big as it already is...but she was milking 8# or more a day last year.











The Obs.  These udders I would expect on a 1st freshener.....these are 3 and 4 yr old does who've kidded / raised kids before....Ellie's teats are longer.











I helped him get the wall up and now I'm up here in the house taking it easy / staying close to the facilities....


----------



## jodief100

I am soooooo jelous of you bunny barn.  Will you come and build me one for my chickens?  

Hope you feel better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

After my stressful day, those pictures made me feel a lot better.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Does your hubby know you posted that?   That is funny.  I love the bunny barn.  To good for Chickens, they poop on everything.


----------



## currycomb

i want to know later if the "work" table doesn't stress out the live rabbits. hubby dispatched a couple in front of the breeder does, and when time for the 3rd one, they all went spastic. had heard that could happen, didn't beleive it till i actually saw it.now hubby puts them in a cage and carries them out of site before doing them in. nice barn. your rabbits and hubby must be neater than mine.


----------



## Queen Mum

Love the bunny barn.  Can I have one?  Love the DH picture too.  Can I have one of those too?   I really could use a DH about now.   Haven't had one since about 1995.


----------



## Roll farms

QM - you can have him on the days he's whiny and grumpy....I get to keep him on the productive days...

The buck barn is 99.9% done, DH worked his butt off today and got it finished, except for reinforcing one of the doors....we're afraid big boys will bump it and get out, so he's going to run for a better latch tomorrow.  I took 'in process' pics of the feeder as he built it, I will post them tomorrow once I get a finished pic of it...he kept working after I came up for the day.

Currycomb, the buns have only been in it for 5 minutes....he put plastic on the wall behind them but I'm sure it'll be nasty in no time.
He's only going to 'process' them there, he'll take them outside to actually dispatch them.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## DKRabbitry

WOW! I want!  So cool you got another SF doe coming. 

We dispatch our rabbits within eyesight of other rabbits.  Not directly in front of them so much, just if they stand at the front of the cage and choose to look in this direction they would be able to see it.  Haven't had any issues with them freaking out.   Methinks I will be a touch more thoughtful on positioning in the future though....


----------



## Roll farms

Well the silver fox doe deal fell through, the friend who was picking the new buns up for me said they were too small to meet the breed standard, so she didn't get them.  

OK, folks....I can now officially shut up 'bout the buck barn / pen / bunny barn b/c they are DONE (except for paint and it's still too cold to do that).

Here's the feeder in process....DH frames it out, then puts 6" PVC cut in half in the bottom for the 'feed' part.

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/buckandbunnyfeederinprocess.jpg

Then he uses goat panel (4" holes) for the 'hay' part, stapling in at the top so they stay put.  The divider in the middle is to discourage Chaos from shoving the other boys completely out of the feeder.  







So we will enter through the door and feed from this side, where the hay and feed can will be well out of their reach....  The little gray access door is where the water bucket will be, so that I can easily get to it to fill / clean it w/out the boys getting me all stinky.  The white door in the back will be open unless it's really nasty, so the boys can get out to their pasture.







Front of the same area before:






Now:






From the back, before:











That Edge doggie just loves to be in pictures....


----------



## DonnaBelle

Great looking set up.  You have a great DH, who as we know, has a nice rear and is handy with a hammer. LOL>>>>>

Congratulations!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Now that is one nice looking set up! Congratulations! You and your DH did an amazing job!


----------



## RPC

WOW WOW WOW Kim and Jeff you guys have done an awesome job. Now take a break. You have the barns done as far as you can right now since its to cold to paint, No kids to feed right now so sit back and relax tomorrow you deserve it.


----------



## Roll farms

No rest for the wicked goat farmers...lol.

Today's schedule, providing the rain doesn't bugger us up:
Feed, milk, etc.

10:00 - disbud 3 kids for a customer.
10:30 - go get 110 bales of hay (hopefully - if it's raining we will still go load the trailer under the seller's covered barn, then come back for it when the rain's stopped.)
Noonish - If we can get it all this morning, then we're taking our 'help' to eat at my fav. Mexican joint.
2:00 - go disbud 8 kids for one of our helpers 
5:00 - the Toggs are leaving (happy dance)
5:30 - last baby Flemish is leaving

Also somewhere in there I'm supposed to try and pick up 6 boxes of girl scout cookies....and a guy's coming to get a bottle of B vitiamin...

I'm really glad we were able to get everything done, that the weather cooperated for the most part, because DH should be going back to work in March and we'd have only been able to work on it on the weekends, and it would have turned into an all-summer-long project.

Tomorrow we have people coming over to watch the super bowl.  I'm working Monday and Tuesday....

If it's nice Weds., I'm probably going to start on my greenhouse.


----------



## Mamaboid

Reading your journal always makes me feel like a slacker. 

Great job on the new buildings.  Hope the weather cooperates with you.  Have a good weekend and relax a while.


----------



## Roll farms

It's snowing.... :/
The 10:00 disbudding got postponed b/c of the roads, and I'm going to *try* to contact the hay guy and one of our helpers and try to go for the hay at 10am, looks like we have a smallllll windown where it's going to be 'dry' on the radar.

I hate fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants stuff, I'm a 'plan it to the last detail' type of person....ugh.


----------



## RPC

I read your other post and was thinking man the weather sure is different down by you if you have rain because we have like 3 inches of snow already. I didn't even know it was supposed to snow. It feels pretty warm out so I don't think this snow will last. well good luck with everything. I am going to miss my crotch loving little Missy togg goat. Just kidding I am sure you are super excited to see them go. I hope you have more babies soon. Now that I am done I need someone else to have babies. I just can't wait till march to see what Levi and Freckles have. I bet Freckles is starting to look really good. I bet she would do good at a show here soon. That's going by the picture you showed me before Josh got her. Well have a great day.


----------



## Mamaboid

Both your weather reports sound weird to me.  Here in northeast, PA is is bright, sunny and has been near 50 for 4 days in a row and supposed to be that way for another 2 or 3 days.  Of course that means we have mud, mud and more mud.


----------



## RPC

Just wait because you always get what we have just a day late. I didn't think we were supposed to get any snow either. I don't think it will last to long though. Hopefully tomorrow will be warm again LOL.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## ksalvagno

RPC said:
			
		

> Just wait because you always get what we have just a day late. I didn't think we were supposed to get any snow either. I don't think it will last to long though. Hopefully tomorrow will be warm again LOL.


We got snow overnight and it is still snowing. Luckily light stuff. Probably will end up with 2" at most. But it is wet and heavy so I'm glad minimal shoveling will need to be done.

Now they are saying that the Colorado snow is heading our way. It will be interesting to see what we end up with from that one. I'm praying not much snow. I don't mind the cold but don't like heavy wet snow.


----------



## elevan

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Both your weather reports sound weird to me.  Here in northeast, PA is is bright, sunny and has been near 50 for 4 days in a row and supposed to be that way for another 2 or 3 days.  Of course that means we have mud, mud and more mud.


It's coming your way.  The snow started hitting us here in Central Ohio about an hour ago.  It's a heavy, wet snow that has the trees drooping low.

We're supposed to be back into the mid 40s tomorrow though, so it'll all melt and make more mud.


----------



## RPC

I either want a ton of snow or none at all. I only like snow if it is enough to keep me home from work and play in it.


----------



## Roll farms

Ended up getting 90 bales of hay, the truck wouldn't hold 50 and it didn't look like the best hay so I wasn't trying too hard.

Gonna go eat now, then disbud the other goats....zoom zoom zoom....


----------



## autumnprairie

I have rain and MUD


----------



## Roll farms

Snow didn't last 10 minutes, it's all gone now....

Ate Mexican food, got the goats dehorned, did afternoon feeding / milking, now I'm waiting for the Togg buyers.....


----------



## Roll farms

Toggs are gone...they got a *great* home, young couple who've been to a few milking demos we've done out and about. 

DH almost cried, and I felt bad....

Now I'm waiting for a bunny buyer who's.........46 minutes late.


----------



## Roll farms

Bunny buyer never showed up or called........grrrrr.

Other than that, not a bad day considering all that could have gone wrong


----------



## DKRabbitry

I really do not like no call, no shows.  Drives me batty.  Well, used to.  Now there is just always so much to do I just keep about the house work and if they don't show up when they say, eh well.  I quit rescheduling my WHOLE day for people who don't care if they mess up your plans.  Glad everything else went well


----------



## that's*satyrical

Lucky you! We still don't have a barn. We have 2 coops & 3 little goat shelters.


----------



## Roll farms

Gonna vent for a minute....

I am *not* a lover of kids (human, that is).  Sadly, this is not the kids fault, usually....they only do what they're allowed / taught, and overall I think parenting has gone to Hades in a handbasket.  Working in retail (and dealing w/ people here who bring kids to see animals) has shown me that most folks just plain do not discipline their kids anymore and we (collective 'we') are all supposed to be just as delighted w/ their precocious little darlings as they are.  

I'm sorry, but if you're kids are running through my flowerbeds, screaming and jumping up and down and scaring my critters, or peeing in my driveway.....I'm NOT amused.

If you're kids are going to say, "Oh GOD, this place STINKS, they smell like POOP." I'm going to say, "Do you suppose your poop smells good?" or some other such rude / smart-alecky remark right back.

If I'm trying to explain something important about animal care to you, and your kids are going to keep inturrupting, I will tell them to be quiet if you won't.

So, yeah...overall, I'd just as soon not be around kids if I can help it.  I admit that.

We invited my DH's nephew (he's 38, not a kid) and his new girlfriend (30's) over to watch the game w/us tonight.   I used to be his new girlfriend's supervisor at work, and we got along well, but we weren't 'best buds' or anything.  We've been to lunch once since they started dating and got along well.

DH's nephew has long thought DH and I are....well....not very nice people.  I'm really blunt and honest about how I feel and he just thinks that's awful of me....you should never hurt anyone's feelings and should put up w/ anything for family's sake, period.  

He sees DH as a bossy skinflint who never has any 'fun'....because we don't go to bars and party.

Anyway, the girlfriend sent me a message last night asking if it's ok if she bring her son (11) and his friend along to our house tonight to watch the game.

I replied that I'd rather she didn't, and I'd rather just be honest and say so.....Asked her to wait to bring kids over until the weather is nicer (and they can go outside if they get bored) and I haven't heard back.

I'm betting that she told the nephew that I said no and he just went ballistic about it, hence the lack of response.....

We have a small house, a small living room....there  2 loveseats and my computer chair to sit in.  DH's bff is coming over....so nephew / girlfiend take one loveseat, DH and his Bff take the other, that leaves me the computer chair.  Add 2 poodles and a newfoundland to the mix, and that's a pretty full room.  There's nowhere for the kids to sit and I don't see 2 - 11 yr old boys sitting quietly w/ 3 dogs for 4 hours on the floor and not creating a distraction.  
There's no other room w/ a tv to send them to.
I don't see them NOT wanting to go outside and then track mud back in and out...which would cause the dogs to get excited each time.
I don't see them being quiet during the game I've been looking forward to watching for weeks.  I've been known to give DH and his BFF the death ray look if they get too loud during a game....these kids stand a chance of not annoying me at some point.

I dunno...I'm just afraid I've started a 'family war' over something silly, but yet....It's my house, I should get to say no if I really don't want kids here during the game.

I worked my butt off this week so I could take today 'off' and enjoy it.  

:/


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Your house, your rules.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I can't find any fault with your reasoning.  Kids can either be a joy to be around or complete agony.  I have VERY little tolerance for brats.  Working with dogs for a living I see the same approach to raising dogs and kids: coddling, no boundaries, etc.  I can't stand spoiled, bratty dogs any better than spoiled, bratty kids.  And trust me, it takes 5 minutes on the grooming table to know EXACTLY who does or doesn't ask their dogs to do anything at home. Ick.  People comment on how well behaved our dogs are... it's not rocket science people.  It's firm, fair boundaries and expectations.


----------



## RPC

I think you are in the right 100% but I will say there are many people that do not like or can not handle blunt people. They are used to everything getting pushed under the rug and when it is not then they are not happy. Sorry you are going threw this but I hope in the long run they will understand and if not well I am sorry they are the ones that need to get a thicker skin. My nieces can be a pain and so that is why they help me pick out goats on the computer and then I go and pick them up from the farm. Their parents are a little self absorbed and let the kids do what they want. They always have a shock to their system when they come over because they are expected to act right and watch what they do around me and grandma/ grandpa but it takes a few talks before they get into the swing of it.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is your house, you have every right to decide who is and who is not invited. If you don't want kids over, then they can either not come or find a babysitter. If it starts a "war", then maybe it is for the best and then you don't have to be bothered with the nephew. I no longer have tolerance for a lot of things and I have to admit that I'm tired of catering to people who think they should get their way. I don't need people like that in my life and not hesitant to move along and not bother with them anymore including family. I work too hard and too many hours not to have it my way in my own home.

By the way, I think you need your bunnies to do more than just sit in a cage. Check this out:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeuL5IGimCQ


----------



## DonnaBelle

As someone who tends to call a spade a spade I have also been accused of being "tactless" at times.

I have a daughter in law who cannot abide dogs in any shape form or fashion.  We love dogs, and my little Cavalier goes everywhere with me that's legal.

We were invited to their house in Florida for 5 days this January, and I left the dog with friends, and had a great time, the dog was well taken care of and no problems.  IT WAS HER HOUSE, HER RULES.  

People now days need to understand that this life calls for some give and take.  A person's home should be respected and a good time could have been had without the 11 year olds. ( I personally think all 11 to 18 year old boys should be caged)  LOL.

Why couldn't they come and have a great time with just you and DH??  Because they wanted to spend the time with the 11 year olds more.. And that's OK too... No point in them being upset.  Stay home with the 11 year olds, and let Roll have her peace and quiet, no judgements needed or wanted., thank you very much...

Zeeze, does everyone have to be coddled these days????

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms

Well she finally replied back that they'll be here at 5 and are leaving the kids w/ her mom.

*whew*

I was sitting here unsure whether to order 30 wings or 50...glad they finally replied and it *seems* there are no hard / hurt feelings.

I actually had to bail this twerp out of jail on the day of DH's dad (twerp's grandpa's) funeral....so he need not get crappy w/ me.  I'll revoke his bond, LOL.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I bet they have a good time without the kids.

I know you will....he he he eh

DonnaBelle


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

I think you did the right thing. And you shouldnt have to explain your reasoning either. 

A person cant just invite other people to someone elses house. I dont understand people who think that just becasue they have children that every invitation they get is automatically extended to their children.

I have 6 children myself, and anytime I go to anyones house, I always ASK if kids are ok to bring, AND I tell them before they answer, that it is OK with me if they dont want the kids there. I really DO understand. Kids can make a mess, be a distraction, and just add to the general noise and chaos of any situation.

My breastfed infant is another story though- I really cant go anywhere more than an hour without him. But I let people know my situation and leave the decision up to them. And I dont bother getting my feelings hurt if they say no. 

My children should not inconvienence other people, IMO. They are MY responsibility and I realise not everyone thinks they are the most awesome kids in the world- I do, but, I am a bit biased!! 

Yeah, Ive missed out on a few things, but Ive gained alot more.


----------



## elevan

I'm glad that it worked out and they decided to come without the kids.  I agree with everyone else - your house means that you decide who is invited.

I just gotta ask though...a kid actually peed in your driveway?? Eeeewww!


----------



## daisychick

I watch other people's kids for a living.  5 days a week, 12 hour days.       The weekends are MINE!   I turn into a crazy grouchy B$%&* if we have to do something on the weekends with other people's kids.  At my daycare it is my rules and my house so I make it through the week pretty good.  But the weekends I like to turn the whole world off and just be in my house and at my place without other kids.  My own two boys are a totally different story because I raised them and they know the rules and they are a complete joy to be around.  

We were actually invited to go to a Super Bowl party today with lots of my good friends but.....there will be a ton of kids there and I can't do it, so we are staying home and just having my brother over and enjoying some FOOTBALL without any distractions! 

You are totally normal for not wanting the kids there and I hope you get to enjoy the game and your Sunday in a nice way.   I have no idea who to root for in this game.   None of my favorite team made it even close this year.    I am just excited for some football!!


----------



## RamblingCowgirl

I see your point. I'm also rather blunt, and don't mind to put my foot down. And in a nut shell it is your house.

But I'd like to say not all kids are the same. I know two little girl that are 7&8, and when I met them a few years ago I could talk horse blood line & training with a 4yo, and cattle with a 2-3yo. And I've got four younger brothers, the youngist is only 8 years younger then I. And my whole childhood when we went out to eat people would come up left and right to ooh and ah, saying that they didn't know there where kids in here. Or people where shock to find my mother taking the five of us to town, plus two little boys she watched. Seven little kids in a peaceful pizza hut was a norm for us.
So my point is don't judge all kids as little pests, just cuz you've met a few snots....for me kids & animals go hand and hand. But I can't stand the ones that are helleins eather.

Gotta ad your new barns look awesome


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm glad that it worked out and they decided to come without the kids.  I agree with everyone else - your house means that you decide who is invited.
> 
> I just gotta ask though...a kid actually peed in your driveway?? Eeeewww!


X2


----------



## Roll farms

Yup.  A lady who came to buy daylillies last year brought 2 boys.  One of them went up to her and whispered in her ear, she said, "Just go out there in the gravel." and I turned around and there the little spit was whizzing in the drive.

I was too flabbergasted to think of anything to say, which is a truly rare occurrance for me...


----------



## DKRabbitry

You are serious?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yup.  A lady who came to buy daylillies last year brought 2 boys.  One of them went up to her and whispered in her ear, she said, "Just go out there in the gravel." and I turned around and there the little spit was whizzing in the drive.
> 
> I was too flabbergasted to think of anything to say, which is a truly rare occurrance for me...


Oh wow.


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yup.  A lady who came to buy daylillies last year brought 2 boys.  One of them went up to her and whispered in her ear, she said, "Just go out there in the gravel." and I turned around and there the little spit was whizzing in the drive.
> 
> I was too flabbergasted to think of anything to say, which is a truly rare occurrance for me...


Wow!  We let our ODS pee outside sometimes at home but I would NEVER tell him to do it on someone elses property! As fro at home there are times when there isn't time to get to the potty and since we are in a secluded area he can pee outside without anyone else seeing. 

I had a situation at a daycare I was working at. I caught a little boy pulling his pants down and peeing outside when we were on the playground. I had to explain to him that "we don't pee outside, if you need to potty you ask one of your teacher and you go inside to the bathroom to potty" He didn't do it again but I definately kept an eye on him and made sure he pottied before we left for outside time after that incident!


----------



## DKRabbitry

The really sad part about that whole thing though was that it was the mother that was the rude one teaching her child to be that way too.  Ugh, that annoys me so.


----------



## RPC

I see nothing wrong with peeing outside........AT YOUR OWN HOUSE. I would never tell my kid to go pee in the driveway of someone elses house that I didn't know. Now maybe at my cousin's or something is one thing but someone you are buying flowers from....come on how "Billy" are we?


----------



## Roll farms

Dead serious.   :/

But - I'd rather they pee in my driveway than poke my goats with sticks or throw rocks at my LGD...both of which have also happened.

I've seriously considered making a 'no kids allowed' rule.  I told one lady she flat out COULD NOT bring her boys when she came back to get her goats.  
The worst one:
I had a rescued cockatoo once....very, very flighty / afraid from being in an abusive atmosphere.  We strived to give him peace at all times, and he seemed to enjoy the 'company' of the newly-hatched chicks in the chick room.
This lady came to get chicks...brings 2 smallish kids w/ her.  I had her chicks boxed / ready to go....she says, "Oh, the boys were hoping to see your other chicks / incubator."
TRYING to be a nice person, I explained about the bird and said to the kids, "I will let you come in there, but you have to BE QUIET, no loud noises / sudden movements because you will scare the bird."  They promised to behave so in we went.

The older of the little snots got an evil grin on his face and SCREAMED about 2" away from the bird's cage - ON PURPOSE.  Scared him to death, and set his rehab back by weeks.

I'm getting mad again just thinking about it.

Needless to say, she's never been back and left w/out her chicks....she's lucky her brat wasn't hurt before she got him out of here.

I know not all kids are bad.   I compliment the rare instances when I see well behaved kids, or parents who correct them when they do misbehave, aside from threatening a time out. :/

My daughter was a good kid, but that's b/c she had a healthy respect for the whoopin' she'd get if she acted afool.  People often commented on how well behaved she was, too....I guess that's why I expect other people to keep their own little monsters in line.

OK, enough of that....GO GIANTS.  (I'll take the other manning over TB any day....)


----------



## Roll farms

So I just got a FB message  - idiot nephew 'had a few beers' and they're not coming now.  
I have 60 wings, 3# of sides, and more cookies than the girl scouts...

Probably a good thing y'all can't hear me right now....frickafrackin'fratchinratchets.....


----------



## DonnaBelle

Well, S**T FIRE AND SAVE THE MATCHES!!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno

At least you can be comfortable on your loveseat instead of the computer chair. 

Probably better anyway. I bet you will have a better time. Just freeze stuff in smaller quantities and use it later.


----------



## autumnprairie

I have trained my grandkids that you do no disrespect me or my animals. they get back what they do.
I have started this since she was old enough to know the word NO. she would kick, pull their hair and lay on them the last time was about 4 months ago when she hit my LGD with a switch she got it back. She is 5 she knows better. I have a NO TOLERANCE with hitting my animals. She is the worst the rest of the GKids are great with them. I won't even let her do it to her own animals. I have many of arguments with my kids about how they let her treat their animals.
The kicker is she loves animals. She will learn, unforunately it has been by example.     

I like the no kid policy Rolls


----------



## autumnprairie

you will enjoy the game better without them. Sorry your plans fell through


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Been away for a few days.  Just back to BYH. I hear you regarding kids.  My kids are all very well behaved, for teh same reason as your daughter.  They know I don't tolerate them not.

Bummer of the nephew.  Family, you can't pick them.


----------



## jodief100

I saw a doormat once and I asked where they got it because I wanted one.  It said "Dogs Welcome, Children must be leashed"

Your house, your rules.  It wouldn't have been a good situation for the kids even if you did say yes.  I have been to your place and there is just no room.  They would want to go outside and you would have to supervise and ruin your day.  

I just watched 2 kids running around the sanctuary during mass this morning.  They were quiet but come on!  If I had done that I would have been standing for the rest of the service.  It was boy scout Sunday at church this morning for those of you who know me well enough to wonder what the heck I was doing at mass. Hubby's boy's troop was doing the procession and handing out the doughnuts so we HAD to be there.  Don't worry, no lightning bolts this time.  

Sorry they bailed.  Some people have no manners.  This kid has no grounds to criticize anything you have done.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope you enjoy the game.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> At least you can be comfortable on your loveseat instead of the computer chair.
> 
> Probably better anyway. I bet you will have a better time. Just freeze stuff in smaller quantities and use it later.


x2


----------



## Roll farms

What really annoys me - well, one of the things...is that when I asked if they were coming at 1pm, so I'd know how much food to get, she said they were.  Said they'd be here at 5....so we went and got the food at 4 and then it's not until 5:30 that they beg off.  
She emailed me later to let me know they'd had a huge fight....I kept my mouth shut, because they just started dating 2 wks ago...but I wanted to tell her to get out while she still can.  I have to stay out of it to keep peace in the family...so I'm hoping she figures him out before she gets too involved.

DH said last week, when I suggested we invite them, that his nephew wouldn't come....because we don't have beer.   We were surprised when he called and said they'd come to watch half the game, but then he had to go to a bar where he had a bet going.  We figured, 'ah well, at least he's going to come.'

Every.single.time. he's been here in almost 20 years (maybe 10 times total) he's in a hurry to go....it hurts my dh's feelings.  He WANTS to be close to this guy...it's his only nephew....

39 yrs old, been in jail 15 times.  Just got out of prison in Oct. after 1.5 yrs, and off of house arrest in Dec.  He's on probation and drinking already...who knows what else.

Yet, he thinks my DH, who's only 5 yrs older than him, is a stick-in-the-mud....he doesn't see how BEING A RESPONSIBLE ADULT means you don't live for the next hangover.

Like I said earlier, in 2009 when my FIL passed away, I bailed his sorry butt out of jail b/c my MIL was upset that he wouldn't be there for his grandpa's funeral....it took me 2 yrs to get the bail money back and I spent every minute of it afraid he'd get caught drunk / go back to jail and I'd lose it.  
As soon as that hearing was over, he got caught drinking again and had to go do 'hard time'- as opposed to time in the county lock up.

I could go on and on but I will stop...it's just so infuriating....  *deep cleansing breath*

The Giants won, and you're right....I got to sit in my comfy captain's chair (DH's bff got the lumpy love seat, lol) and we probably had more fun w/out him than we would have with him...

Thanks for listening.


----------



## redtailgal

People have asked me if their kids can come......I always ask if they are housebroken.  Most people take the hint at that.

My brother once brought one of his girlfriends over, with her several "children" (they were really lil monsters", to my NEWLY REDECORATED HOUSE.  One of them, a 9 year old, was wearing bright red lipstick.  She found it amusing to kiss my freshly painted walls......when I saw what was happening I was less than impressed and told her mother to "deal with it before I did".

So,  her mother took her to the bathroom and washed it off.  When I went to potty later, I found that she had washed that red lipstick of the childs face using my NEW Creme colored hand towels......TWO of them.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> People have asked me if their kids can come......I always ask if they are housebroken.  Most people take the hint at that.
> 
> My brother once brought one of his girlfriends over, with her several "children" (they were really lil monsters", to my NEWLY REDECORATED HOUSE.  One of them, a 9 year old, was wearing bright red lipstick.  She found it amusing to kiss my freshly painted walls......when I saw what was happening I was less than impressed and told her mother to "deal with it before I did".
> 
> So,  her mother took her to the bathroom and washed it off.  *When I went to potty later, I found that she had washed that red lipstick of the childs face using my NEW Creme colored hand towels......TWO of them.*


I would have hunted her down


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have asked me if their kids can come......I always ask if they are housebroken.  Most people take the hint at that.
> 
> My brother once brought one of his girlfriends over, with her several "children" (they were really lil monsters", to my NEWLY REDECORATED HOUSE.  One of them, a 9 year old, was wearing bright red lipstick.  She found it amusing to kiss my freshly painted walls......when I saw what was happening I was less than impressed and told her mother to "deal with it before I did".
> 
> So,  her mother took her to the bathroom and washed it off.  *When I went to potty later, I found that she had washed that red lipstick of the childs face using my NEW Creme colored hand towels......TWO of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> I would have hunted her down
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## Mamaboid

In our family, we have what is known as "Aunt Bonnie's One time rule.  Once when asked what that meant and when it was in effect by his Mom, my nephew replied "Well, Mom,it means that 
Aunt Bonnie tells us once and if we don't listen, we get in BIG trouble and it is in effect whenever we go to town with her, whenever we are with company, whenever .....uuummm.... it's in effect a lot, Mom".  All my neices, nephews and their respective parents know, Aunt Bonnie's House, Aunt Bonnie's Rules. No questions asked.  I see absolutely no reason that this is not how it should be. Period.  I spoil em rotten, love em to death, and expect the respect and behavior that those things deserve.


----------



## Roll farms

Yesterday before work DH and I made a 2 hr trip to pick up our new silver fox baby boy and another pr. of SF for a friend.
The friend said we could use the SF sr. buck on our 2 breeding-age does.
This morning, DH found one of them dead.    She was a 10 mo. old doe who appeared to be in good health, the buck's been used on many does in the past, so the best guess is she had some sort of invisible heart defect and the stress was too much.

Cleaned the incubator from my latest hatch, then I went to work.

Today we had 2 customers before I went to work, and I've got a 'farm visit' scheduled at 10 am tomorrow, then customers pretty much all day after that.

Maybe Thurs. will be more layed back............

I can dream, can't I?

Hope all's well w/ everyone, I haven't had time to read journals....I'll catch up eventually.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yesterday before work DH and I made a 2 hr trip to pick up our new silver fox baby boy and another pr. of SF for a friend.
> The friend said we could use the SF sr. buck on our 2 breeding-age does.
> This morning, DH found one of them dead.    She was a 10 mo. old doe who appeared to be in good health, the buck's been used on many does in the past, so the best guess is she had some sort of invisible heart defect and the stress was too much.
> 
> Cleaned the incubator from my latest hatch, then I went to work.
> 
> Today we had 2 customers before I went to work, and I've got a 'farm visit' scheduled at 10 am tomorrow, then customers pretty much all day after that.
> 
> Maybe Thurs. will be more layed back............
> 
> I can dream, can't I?
> 
> Hope all's well w/ everyone, I haven't had time to read journals....I'll catch up eventually.


Sorry to hear about the doe. maybe one day you will have a quiet day. 

I have a question which incubator would you recommend for a newbie? I had a friend hatch out 9 BO eggs for me and had 6 hatch. I want to trymyself but not sure where to start other than I need an incubator. Any help you could give would be great. Thanks


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Busy beats the alternative.  Sorry to hear about your rabbit.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, I sold two favorites today, in my continuing efforts to help the 2012 numbers beat 2011.

Moonie (avatar goat) went to live w/ a poster here, and Yoda went to a local fellow.

We gave away our ewe and 3 older / unbreedable does a few weeks ago, sold 2 Toggs, 2 Obs, and a kid last week, and then these 2 today.
Down to only Nubs, Boers, and one lone black Ob left, and just 2 bucks, until Freeney returns.

I had a lady call yesterday about coming here.  At first DH and I both thought she wanted to bring groups of people here, because she mentioned owning a bed and breakfast immediately before asking if we 'let people come see our goats.'  
Finally got past the confusion and she explained she's working on a business plan for a class she's taking about farm businesses...she arrived today dressed to the nines.  
Older lady driving a spotless SUV....invalid husband sitting in the passenger seat.

There's NO WAY this lady's ever going to be able to hold / trim hooves / vaccinate goats.  She was too thin / frail / prissy.

I suggested she get some hair sheep and save herself some work / heartache....she just wants something pretty for her B-and-B's pastures and had a much more rose-colored-glasses-type idea of what owning goats means vs. reality.  

I mean...she wore dress shoes and dangly earrings out here to 'see goats'...Dress shoes!  In my mud!


----------



## elevan

Sounds like a conversation that I had yesterday.  I went with my mom to her annual audit with her insurance agent.  We met with the agents wife first who is a financial manager.  When we got to talking about the farm she said that she almost quit to raise alpacas, but after visiting several farms she realized that the animals did some "pretty gross" things like spit at each other.  And that made her want to puke.  She said that if someone vomits that she follows suit.  I kind of laughed on the inside because there's no way someone like that would be able to handle farm situations.  (she dresses to the nines too).


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is really fun.  Dress shoes in the mud.


----------



## RPC

Well I hope Moonie has a good home because she was a really friendly girl.....good luck to who ever got her. I am glad to hear you are getting some of your goats sold and making up for last year. Hopefully you get some kids soon so you have more to play with and sell. Tell Jeff sorry about his doe but I hope he has some success with the others.


----------



## Queen Mum

You never know about people who dress up.  I have a friend who has horses.  You should see how she dresses. But when she is out with her horses, she is a totally different person.  Muck boots, jeans, an old jacket, the works.  She still manages to look all prissy and pretty.  But she falls in the mud and gets dirty and gets right back up. She mucks out barns, delivers foals and milks mares and does AI.  It's just cognitive dissonance to see her in two different settings.   

Her house is immaculate.  Her barn is neat as a pin.  It boggles my mind.  But she NEVER fusses at me for making messes.


----------



## ksalvagno

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I mean...she wore dress shoes and dangly earrings out here to 'see goats'...Dress shoes!  In my mud!


  I would see that all the time when people came out to look at alpacas. Even when I told them to wear shoes that could get dirty. Most people truly don't understand what is in the barn and the smells of the barn.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

You sold your 2 other Obs?    Were they open?  

There's a B&B near here that "rents" hair sheep during the summer months just so they have something pretty for their guests to look at.  THat would probably be the best option for that woman.


----------



## Roll farms

Aggie, they were bred, and I didn't really WANT to sell them but- 
A) they had udders only a baby goat could love.  Tiny.  Pinky-tip teats.  I mean ITTY BITTY.  They were also pretty runty (half the size of my other Ob doe) and semi-wild.  
B) the Ob buck I had access to got sold out from under me, so I would have had to drive 2 hrs and pay $$$ for buck service or buy yet another big stinky buck.  
C) With the 'normal' sized Obs here having kidding problems, I was sorta afraid these girls would, too...even though they're unrelated, just because of their size.


I did send an email to another Ob breeder (Penny's) and tell him that if he could come up w/ a good milker to 'cull' from his show string, I'd buy her AND a buckling...

Lots of B-word goats around here today getting called not-nice names by me....and screamy yearlings making me want to plug my ears.
We put the yearlings in the 'big pen' and moved the Tub-a-Lardi Boer does over to the 'grass hay only' barn.
That leaves the 7 milkers, who I always THOUGHT were such ladies....who are being such.......blankety-blanking-blanks to the yearlings.  
There's room for 20 does to stand and eat at that feeder side-by-side and the meanie mc meanersons are beating the tar out of the yearlings and scaring them spitless, so they go stand out in the cold and shiver and scream for me to come save them.

I know it has to happen, but it's just so stupid and hateful and I HATE this process.  Ugh.

I wish one of the yearlings would knock Dazzle on her glorious behind.



eta, I know not ALL fancy dressers are snooty people, but trust me...this lady was.  I TOLD her 'wear boots'.  She ignored that....She insisted on driving down to my barn rather than walking, and when I went into the barn and she had to follow me and walk on squishy, semi-dry muck...the look on her face said it all.  It's a safe bet she won't be getting any livestock, IMHO....they might (OMG) poop in her illustrious presence.  

eta, again...the ABSOLUTE best part about this woman, when she called....she felt the need to inform me about the town she was calling from....tell me where it was, what famous person was born there, etc. etc.....mind you it's 10 miles away from me and...my dad was born/raised there.


----------



## Queen Mum

Roll farms said:
			
		

> eta, again...the ABSOLUTE best part about this woman, when she called....she felt the need to inform me about the town she was calling from....tell me where it was, what famous person was born there, etc. etc....


I have a name for people like that...  But  the website changes the word to something else.  "Equiis Asinus deep depression in the soil" is another name for it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Aggie, they were bred, and I didn't really WANT to sell them but-
> A) they had udders only a baby goat could love.  Tiny.  Pinky-tip teats.  I mean ITTY BITTY.  They were also pretty runty (half the size of my other Ob doe) and semi-wild.
> B) the Ob buck I had access to got sold out from under me, so I would have had to drive 2 hrs and pay $$$ for buck service or buy yet another big stinky buck.
> C) With the 'normal' sized Obs here having kidding problems, I was sorta afraid these girls would, too...even though they're unrelated, just because of their size.


Well that makes sense. No way would I want a doe w/ ittie bittie titties.     I mean, June has rather large ones, but they're so nice and easy to milk.  Maybe if June has some doe kids we can work out a deal.    I'm not sure I need to keep any more goats this year.


----------



## Queen Mum

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Well that makes sense. No way would I want a doe w/ ittie bittie titties.     I mean, June has rather large ones, but they're so nice and easy to milk.  Maybe if June has some doe kids we can work out a deal.    I'm not sure I need to keep any more goats this year.




You always need more goats.   G.A.S.


----------



## neener92

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Lots of B-word goats around here today getting called not-nice names by me....and screamy yearlings making me want to plug my ears.
> We put the yearlings in the 'big pen' and moved the Tub-a-Lardi Boer does over to the 'grass hay only' barn.
> That leaves the 7 milkers, who I always THOUGHT were such ladies....who are being such.......blankety-blanking-blanks to the yearlings.
> There's room for 20 does to stand and eat at that feeder side-by-side and the meanie mc meanersons are beating the tar out of the yearlings and scaring them spitless, so they go stand out in the cold and shiver and scream for me to come save them.
> 
> I know it has to happen, but it's just so stupid and hateful and I HATE this process.  Ugh.
> 
> I wish one of the yearlings would knock Dazzle on her glorious behind.


Sounds like my delimma...


----------



## Roll farms

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aggie, they were bred, and I didn't really WANT to sell them but-
> A) they had udders only a baby goat could love.  Tiny.  Pinky-tip teats.  I mean ITTY BITTY.  They were also pretty runty (half the size of my other Ob doe) and semi-wild.
> B) the Ob buck I had access to got sold out from under me, so I would have had to drive 2 hrs and pay $$$ for buck service or buy yet another big stinky buck.
> C) With the 'normal' sized Obs here having kidding problems, I was sorta afraid these girls would, too...even though they're unrelated, just because of their size.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that makes sense. No way would I want a doe w/ ittie bittie titties.     I mean, June has rather large ones, but they're so nice and easy to milk.  Maybe if June has some doe kids we can work out a deal.    I'm not sure I need to keep any more goats this year.
Click to expand...

If you're willin' to bring me a doe kid, I'd buy it, f'real.

I don't think anyone believes how badly I hate to travel.  I'd buy goats all day long if they'd only get brought to me here,


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aggie, they were bred, and I didn't really WANT to sell them but-
> A) they had udders only a baby goat could love.  Tiny.  Pinky-tip teats.  I mean ITTY BITTY.  They were also pretty runty (half the size of my other Ob doe) and semi-wild.
> B) the Ob buck I had access to got sold out from under me, so I would have had to drive 2 hrs and pay $$$ for buck service or buy yet another big stinky buck.
> C) With the 'normal' sized Obs here having kidding problems, I was sorta afraid these girls would, too...even though they're unrelated, just because of their size.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that makes sense. No way would I want a doe w/ ittie bittie titties.     I mean, June has rather large ones, but they're so nice and easy to milk.  Maybe if June has some doe kids we can work out a deal.    I'm not sure I need to keep any more goats this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're willin' to bring me a doe kid, I'd buy it, f'real.
> 
> I don't think anyone believes how badly I hate to travel.  I'd buy goats all day long if they'd only get brought to me here,
Click to expand...

I will seriously think about it. I'm always up for a road trip.  It may not happen until the kid is weaned though....just because our schedules are so busy!


----------



## Roll farms

Well poop.  I wanted to bottle raise it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well poop.  I wanted to bottle raise it.


:/  I have a ewe due the 27th so I can't leave.  I'll put her in a flat rate box.  


And the darn thing isn't even born yet but I"m making plans.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, you *could* load up the ewe and bring her w/ you....jes sayin'....

Orrrr.....bring the kid after the ewe goes.

I don't want much....just for you to do all the traveling...


----------



## Roll farms

Mornin'...

I'm drying off does so I got less than a gallon of milk this morning, decided I'd just wait til tomorrow to pasteurize.  DH is going to town today to do some stuff at his mom's, and help a friend w/ a broken-down car, so that gets him out of my hair.  So far, no new babies....it's about 15 dg out so too cold to do anything outside....hmmm....could it be that I have a 'free' day????

    :bun

And then....reality....

Booger, the Newfie, barfed....in 3 places....he's the size of a shetland so when he gets sick, it's no easy mess to clean up.  Idiot went out and gorged on fresh snow too fast and upset himself.  

Then I got a phone call....can I disbud some Nigerian doelings.

And then....I remembered I needled to candle the eggs in the incubator....

Ellie's sort of acting funny, her udder hasn't bloomed yet, but her tail ligs are pretty mushy and she's dropped, big time....hoping she goes soon.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 77Herford




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers




----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## terrilhb




----------



## Roll farms

Lotsa popcorn eaters up in here....

I left her in a kidding stall for tonight, since she's an FF and I don't know her 'signs' yet, and it's COLD.....but her udder isn't tight so I don't expect anything.
She has one more week until the possibility of purebred Nubs are gone...after that they'd be Bullitt or Freeney babies.  (I had to put her in w/ both...Freeney was still pretty young so I'm betting IF she goes after next weekend, they'll be Bully Boy's.

I made strawberry dumplings to have w/ ice cream tomorrow.  DH's bff is taking us out to eat since I've pretty much cooked every Sunday (with a few Pizza exceptions) since football season started.

We had meatloaf, mashed taters, gravy, and asparagus for dinner...some days I like to cook....cold icky days are usually when that happens.

I got a couple coats of paint on the sign I'm hanging on the buck barn....still trying to decide what to write on it..."The BUCKS stop here" or something...

Candled eggs, NONE were good.    Dunno wth is going on, I went from 100% fertility to 0% in a month....????

The dehorning lady keeps putting me off b/c of bad roads.....turns out she shoulda come last week when she cancelled, b/c today they're much worse than they were then.

So now she's supposed be here tomorrow at 10am.


----------



## redtailgal

What's your hen to roo ratio?  Your roo may be spent.

Even with a low ratio, Roo's can get tuckered out and need a vacation from the girls from time to time.   Try pulling him out, along with one hen for company (NOT his fav hen) for a couple days.  Feed him some good protein (scrambled eggs are good).  While he is out, spoil then hens a little, give them some extra protein and some pickles (good for their crop and urinary tract).

Then after 2 days or so, put them all back together, throw a little Kenny G in their stereo and wait for some magic to happen.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

redtailgal said:
			
		

> What's your hen to roo ratio?  Your roo may be spent.
> 
> Even with a low ratio, Roo's can get tuckered out and need a vacation from the girls from time to time.   Try pulling him out, along with one hen for company (NOT his fav hen) for a couple days.  Feed him some good protein (scrambled eggs are good).  While he is out, spoil then hens a little, give them some extra protein and some pickles (good for their crop and urinary tract).
> 
> Then after 2 days or so, put them all back together, throw a little Kenny G in their stereo and wait for some magic to happen.


  That is really funny.  I can imagine having Kenny G playing in the chicken house.


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Lotsa popcorn eaters up in here....
> 
> I left her in a kidding stall for tonight, since she's an FF and I don't know her 'signs' yet, and it's COLD.....but her udder isn't tight so I don't expect anything.
> She has one more week until the possibility of purebred Nubs are gone...after that they'd be Bullitt or Freeney babies.  (I had to put her in w/ both...Freeney was still pretty young so I'm betting IF she goes after next weekend, they'll be Bully Boy's.
> 
> I made strawberry dumplings to have w/ ice cream tomorrow.  DH's bff is taking us out to eat since I've pretty much cooked every Sunday (with a few Pizza exceptions) since football season started.
> 
> *We had meatloaf, mashed taters, gravy, and asparagus for dinner...some days I like to cook....cold icky days are usually when that happens.*
> 
> I got a couple coats of paint on the sign I'm hanging on the buck barn....still trying to decide what to write on it..."The BUCKS stop here" or something...
> 
> Candled eggs, NONE were good.    Dunno wth is going on, I went from 100% fertility to 0% in a month....????
> 
> The dehorning lady keeps putting me off b/c of bad roads.....turns out she shoulda come last week when she cancelled, b/c today they're much worse than they were then.
> 
> So now she's supposed be here tomorrow at 10am.


Will you marry me!


----------



## Roll farms

RTG, thanks for the advice...he's got 3 girls in w/ him...I'm thinking it's the weather / the fact that 2 are broody and the other just started laying.  
I hope that's it.  
I paid 50$ for this roo (show stock silkie), he'd BETTER make me some nice babies.
We used to hatch 200-400 chicks a week, I'm not new to fertility issues...but he really shouldn't have any...considering he's in a heated barn, getting really good feed, and practically put to bed w/ an eiderdown quilt every night.

77, I can't marry you.  But if you bring me the solid black buckling you spoke of in your journal (if he has black ears), I'll make you 2 meat loaves to take back home w/you.
And if you want the rest of it, bring me your white Nubian doe.


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> RTG, thanks for the advice...he's got 3 girls in w/ him...I'm thinking it's the weather / the fact that 2 are broody and the other just started laying.
> I hope that's it.
> I paid 50$ for this roo (show stock silkie), he'd BETTER make me some nice babies.
> We used to hatch 200-400 chicks a week, I'm not new to fertility issues...but he really shouldn't have any...considering he's in a heated barn, getting really good feed, and practically put to bed w/ an eiderdown quilt every night.
> 
> 77, I can't marry you.  But if you bring me the solid black buckling you spoke of in your journal (if he has black ears), I'll make you 2 meat loaves to take back home w/you.
> And if you want the rest of it, bring me your white Nubian doe.


Hmmmm, those must be AWESOME Meatloafs.  Alas I do love my wife and she might not be keen on me having another who can cook better so its probably for the best I can't have you, lol.


----------



## Roll farms

You know how Homer Simpson will drool when he's just talking about certain foods?

That's how my hubby acts about my meatloaf....and he's STILL blaming me for the fact that he ate too much of it last night.  "If you didn't make it taste SO GOOD I wouldn't eat it until I feel sick."

I guess next time I'll make a bad meatloaf....lol.  Then he'll stop at one plate, and not feel bad, I guess.

So, is that a NO on the black buck / white doe?  

Even if I throw in pineapple upside down cake and homeade goat milk fudge and ice cream?  And....umm...my special recipe brownies that some people say are worth dying for....?


----------



## Roll farms

This post isn't farm related, forgive me....but this has been on my mind lately.

This month marks the 4th anniversary of the start of my 'worst year' - Lost my mom, my father-in-law, and my best friend in a 14 mo. period, along w/ my dad and step-mom, who I wasn't terribly close to, but still....

The losses were terrible, the ensuing family drama (vultures circling, looking for their share) was bad, it was just a really painful time.

I miss my mom the most....there are days I want to pick up the phone and call her so bad, some days I actually reach for it...and then remember.  
She had the most wicked sense of humor and was SUCH a good cook.  She could drive me crazy at times, but she was worth the trip.

She had 5 kids, 4 of whom weren't speaking to her when she died.  She survived 2 marriages, 3 types of cancer, a bad heart, weak bones, just a plethora of health issues....
But even w/ a broken hip, that woman could put on a spread that'd make Paula Deen pea green w/ envy.

She was born Hattie Lois Miner.  I never knew that until after she died and I found her birth certificate.  Talk about a shock....
At some point she changed it to Lois Kay.  That is one of those things I'd realllllly like to ask her about.

I pondered having Hattie put on her headstone...but didn't really want to be haunted by my mother's PO'd ghost. 

I know every kid thinks their mom is beautiful, but I always thought my mom was 'movie star' bombshell material.  
She was an alcoholic, and could be downright mean when she wanted to (hence the other 4 kids not speaking to her) but in her later years, w/out the booze...she was such a different person.  I'm sad that my siblings never bothered to get to know her.

She called a spade a spade and tolerated NO crap from anyone.  She loved gardening, cooking, and Magnum PI.

She was priceless to me, and I'm so glad my daughter got to spend time w/ her and get to really know her.  

She spent 30+ years working in a factory, which gave her a vocabulary that was colorful to say the least.  She wouldn't ever fit in w/ the 'social scene', she was more the "Harper Valley PTA" type of mom.  She had no problems giving us what we deserved in the discipline department, but heaven forbid ANYONE mess w/ her kids, she could go into full "Mama Bear" mode in 1.2 seconds.

I won't sugarcoat her memory, there were bad things, and good things, about her....but I have let go of the bad and I focus on so many fun, funny, wonderful times spent w/ her.  I still have / fill the flowerpots that were at her house here every year, and keep pretty flowers on her grave, just in case she is aware, I want her to know I still care.


Rest In Peace, Mama.







(This is the 'memory board' I did for her funeral)


----------



## autumnprairie

Thank you for sharing your Mom with us it meant a lot


----------



## that's*satyrical

Love the collage, and reading about your mom.


----------



## RemudaOne

What a wonderful tribute to your mom. I can't imagine the loss you experienced at that time. I know I don't know you, but here's a hug anyway.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

OMG Kim, that top left pic on the memory board...you two look SO alike!   I'm sorry you're missing her. I know I'll miss my mom like crazy when she's gone.


----------



## wannacow

It's a wonderful tribute to your Mom that you miss her.


----------



## jodief100

You do look a lot like her.  You seem to have inherited her good traits and been able to let go of the not so good ones.  She has left a powerful legacy behind in you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

thank you for sharing your mom with us.


----------



## Queen Mum

I'm sorry for your loss and for the ache in your heart.  It's hard to be missing someone so dear to you.

Mom's are awesome.  I'm glad that you can remember yours with love and good memories.     It seems she started to build a good foundation and you built on it and made it the solid base of a human being that you have became.  Sounds like you are an awesome person and your Mom would be real proud of you.

Even some of the bad Mom's still have good traits.   There is a wonderful book called, "I'm Still Your Mother".  I read some years back that really helps people with "tough parts" to their mom's get to the good parts.


----------



## elevan

Memories keep them alive in our hearts.  Thanks for sharing a little bit of your mom with us.  I'm sorry that you're missing her.


----------



## TTs Chicks




----------



## terrilhb

Thank you for sharing your mom with us. What a beautiful woman. And from what I read she raised an awesome daughter. What a wonderful tribute you are to your mother. Sending you hugs.


----------



## marlowmanor

I totally understand missing your mom. I lost my mom when I was 13 suddenly due to a car accident. I wish she was still around to see her grandkids. I hate that she wasn't here for so many big things in my life.
 to you.


----------



## autumnprairie

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I totally understand missing your mom. I lost my mom when I was 13 suddenly due to a car accident. I wish she was still around to see her grandkids. I hate that she wasn't here for so many big things in my life.
> to you.


 to you too! A, lost his mom at 5 and his Dad in Nov.


----------



## autumnprairie

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I totally understand missing your mom. I lost my mom when I was 13 suddenly due to a car accident. I wish she was still around to see her grandkids. I hate that she wasn't here for so many big things in my life.
> to you.


 to you too! A, lost his mom at 5 and his Dad in Nov.


----------



## redtailgal

You mother was bombshell movie material.  lol, I'd think she'd fit in a James Bond movie with a figure like that.

Your description of your mom reminded me alot of my own mother......mother of five, dont a drinker but can get pretty mean at times.

Lotsa bad memories with my own mother.  But she is my mother and I love her.

I'm sorry that you are missing your mother, but I am glad that you were able to move past the bad stuff enough to enjoy her while she was here.


----------



## RPC

That picture in the middle with her 2 oldest she looks like Risso(Spelling) off Grease. She was a very pretty lady. I don't really know what I would do without my mom. I wont lie I am a little bit of a momma's boy.


----------



## Roll farms

Actually, if you mean the pic where she's got the really big hair....that is her 2 youngest, me being the runt in front.

Thanks for the comfort, you guys really are more 'family' to me than most of my blood relative.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Good for you that you can forget the bad and focus on the good.  Life is too short.  Feel free to share any of your mom stories any time you want.


----------



## Roll farms

3BC, I'll try to come up w/ a mom story.  But considering most of them I recall have some of her colorful language....that narrows my possibilities some.  

She got hurt / was forced to retire from her job / got cancer / several other health issues popped up and was physically unable to go get her own booze, so her sobriety wasn't a choice she made, just a result of varying situations.  I really don't think we'd have gotten as close as we did the last 10 yrs or so if she hadn't.

That's when I started cleaning for her (I already got her groceries weekly), and she would create little reasons for me to come by more and more.
By the time she died there was grocery day, cleaning day, have dinner w/ her day, read the Sunday paper w/ her day, stop by and pick up a cake she'd bake day....lol.

Here's one interesting little tidbit.  She never drove.  Now, she may have as a teenager, I dunno.  But I know none of us kids ever saw her drive, and she never had a driver's license from anywhere.  Her job was 3 blocks from her house, and luckily there was a grocery, post office, and our schools were all w/ in walking distance.
When I was a kid she bought a used cadillac and it just sat in our back yard (like furniture...) for just-in-case.

If we had to go somewhere that was further than walking distance, she'd pay someone (neighbor, one of the older kid's boyfriends, etc.) to take us in 'the boat'...

Ugh....3am is UGLY.  Especially w/ snow on top of it.

You've heard me say before I work 'truck night' at TSC....?
The evil people at corp. changed it to truck morning....meaning I have to be there at 5am.   I have to have time to wake up, shower, drink coffee, etc....so 3am and I are here together.  We don't really like eachother much, but we're trying it.  

It snowed a little, and of course nobody's touched the roads yet, so this'll be fun.

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone.


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Valentines Day, I guess I only sleep in 4 hour intervels now


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I hear you on the 3:00 am.  My job unfortunately has me awake all hours of the night.  When a Computer System isn't working, someone, somewhere thinks it should be.  So....

On the bright side, if you go in at 5:00, you are home with plenty of day light to get some things done.

Happy Valentines to you as well.


----------



## redtailgal

Wow.  Around here if it snows a little, they scrap the roads, and then salt them.  Then they cancel school and put out a news broadcast urging everyone to stay home except in emergencies.

I expect that they have to do all that to give the grocery stores times to recover, and restock the bread, eggs, and milk.  (if the the weatherman says the word "snow", there will be NO bread, eggs or milk left in the county within an hour)

Cuz, us southerners FREAK out at a snow flurry.  And apparently  the city folks eat french toast the whole time.

It is funny though to watch the kiddies try to sled on two inches of slush.


----------



## Roll farms

We live out in the boonies, our road is one of the last ones to get plowed....but they don't bother til it's done snowing and at 3 am it wasn't done.
Unfortunately, by virtue of  our 3 4WD vehicles, even when we do get a lot of snow, I've never gotten to use it as an excuse to stay home.

Darn it.


----------



## Roll farms

Hey there....
Been getting lots of little piddly things done around here, nothing major, just a bunch of 'have to' stuff.  
DH has got his shelves, pegboards, etc. done in the bunny barn and my silkies have moved in.
Ellie's still holding out.  Risque's udder is GENORMOUS.  Seriously, the biggest udder I've seen in person.  Wow.  (This is her 1st time kidding here).
I'm looking at a couple of bred Nubians.  I've gotten calls nearly every day looking for Nubs, I NEED MORE.   
Going to pick up Freeney on Saturday (unless Ellie goes into labor Sat. am).
I feel like I'm forgetting something but can't remember what it was.....

Hope all's well w/ everyone...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

You totally need more Nubians. Especially if you can find solid ear ones.


----------



## autumnprairie

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You totally need more Nubians. Especially if you can find solid ear ones.


X2


----------



## Roll farms

Problem is neither doe has solid ears.  :/

BUT - both are bred, due in March, and have pedigrees to die for....


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Well... I guess you have to take what you can get.


----------



## Roll farms

When their pedigrees are as loaded as these lady's are....yeah....I'm gonna take em.

Pruittsville, Goldthwaite, Kastdemur.....*sigh*

Plus they're preggo....Me like preggo......

Both are coming 2 yr old 1st fresheners, bred to NICE bucks.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> When their pedigrees are as loaded as these lady's are....yeah....I'm gonna take em.
> 
> Pruittsville, Goldthwaite, Kastdemur.....*sigh*
> 
> Plus they're preggo....Me like preggo......
> 
> Both are coming 2 yr old 1st fresheners, bred to NICE bucks.


when do you get them?


----------



## Roll farms

Tomorrow.  Picking them up, then Freeney....pics will be posted, no worries.


----------



## Queen Mum

There is someone in Florida that has a lovely little black and brown Nubian doeling.  She is really cute.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Tomorrow.  Picking them up, then Freeney....pics will be posted, no worries.


Can I ask how much you had to pay?

Here a breed Nubian is like $350 and higher.

And one more question, do you ask about CL and CAE?  Or do you test when you get home and hanle accordingly?  But you always bottle feed, so CAE not really an issue for you.  Just curious.


----------



## Roll farms

Both tested CAE/CL neg in 2011.

I paid a bit more than $350.00 ea....They're actually from different breeders who live close to eachother, so I didn't even get a bulk discount, lol.  $400.00 for one, $475.00 for the other.

BUT, since I've sold so many here lately, and I'm using that money to buy these....DH can't complain.   
If he does, I'll march him out to his bunny barn and ask, did it REALLY need linoleum floors????


On another note....A friend of mine has a very sick doe.  She had listeriosis-like symptoms Monday, Debbie (my friend) had the vet out and she's been responding to treatment.  She was going out of town and asked if I'd come give her her shots over the weekend.  So we went last night to see where in the barn the goat is, and to pick up the meds....and the doe was down on her side, flailing.  We stood her up, and she has no control in her back end now, just really weak.
So she calls the vet again and 'we' decided to give her Dex and treat for menengeal worm, just in case that's the problem.  She's propped up between hay bales, able to eat / drink, but can't stand.
Really, really hoping I don't find a dead goat in her barn this morning....I do not want to have to call her.

When we get done there, we're heading off to pick up the goats.  

Pics later.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> ... did it REALLY need linoleum floors????


I can not say anything all of my chiken houses have linoleum floors.



			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> On another note....A friend of mine has a very sick doe.  She had listeriosis-like symptoms Monday, Debbie (my friend) had the vet out and she's been responding to treatment.  She was going out of town and asked if I'd come give her her shots over the weekend.  So we went last night to see where in the barn the goat is, and to pick up the meds....and the doe was down on her side, flailing.  We stood her up, and she has no control in her back end now, just really weak.
> So she calls the vet again and 'we' decided to give her Dex and treat for menengeal worm, just in case that's the problem.  She's propped up between hay bales, able to eat / drink, but can't stand.
> Really, really hoping I don't find a dead goat in her barn this morning....I do not want to have to call her.


You are amazing.  I  down to you.  Some day I hope to have 1/2 the knowledge you have acquired.

Hope your trip this day is uneventul.  Can not wait to see pics of your new girls.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Sounds like with those papers and bred to a nice buck... you got a pretty fair price.  A couple does out of them or a breeding quality buck or three and you'll have made your money back.


----------



## Roll farms

I don't think the sick doe's going to make it.  

We found her weak, on her back....she must have flopped backward after we stood her up / left this morning.  We simply can't be here and there and keep her upright, even though I wish I could.

Gave her a good long drink of water, put her back on her sternum again....we'll go back at 6pm for her shots / final check for the night.

Risque *might* be in labor, I didn't really have time to watch for contractions but her udder has went boom and she's got a pretty big gob o' goo on her twee.


----------



## Roll farms

Sick doe was on her back again at 6pm.  :/  Hand fed her and got her to drink some molasses water and gave her her shots.
Part of the problem is this doe had the biggest precocious udder I'd ever seen in my life, she's never kidded / been bred or even seen a buck...then she got mastitis last year...and her udder got so stinking big and heavy it caused her spine to curve, she's pretty hump-backed...so instead of sitting on her butt when her back legs give out, she lands on her spine and rolls over backward.  We moved the hay bales around and hopefully she won't spend the night upside down, flailing.  

On a happier note, FREENEY'S HOME - thanks for feeding my goat for 4 mos, Rog.    (He's getting a Levi kid in trade).  He's 10 mos old now.







Now the new goats - 
Here is Lacey, a yearling FF - bred to a Pruittsville buck.






And my new fav. goat (Don't tell Penny) - Allegro.  You can just tell she's sensible...and QUIET.  A rare find in a Nubian....






She's bred to a Kastdemur buck.

Both are due in March.  

Just made a huge pot of sketti, DH's bff is coming for movies / food tomorrow.  Hopefully it'll be nice next weekend and I can get them started on my greenhouse kit....


----------



## daisychick

So pretty I just love them!    Nubians have the cutest faces.  And Welcome home Freeney!   He is sooooo handsome!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## Queen Mum

The place where I moved from in Oklahoma...  The people were jerks, but their Nubians were the quietest Nubians I have ever met.  And the goats were HUGE!  I was quite shocked with how quiet they were.  Must have been the water...  tee hee.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

They are very very pretty.


----------



## jodief100

Very nice!


----------



## autumnprairie

BEAUTIFUL 
 for friends doe


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> BEAUTIFUL
> for friends doe


x2


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Whats the report on your friends do?  I was thinking about her while I could not sleep last night.  I hate that feeling when you have an animals that is not doing well and you can not fix them.  Only thing worse would be if it were one of my Human kids.

Let us know.


----------



## Roll farms

The sick goat wouldn't drink this morning...waiting on the vet to go put her down.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

We had a nubian that developed a MASSIVE precocious udder. Like the size of Risque's.  She also ended up going down with what looked like meningeal worm.  Not sure if there is a connection somewhere.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Roll farms

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> We had a nubian that developed a MASSIVE precocious udder. Like the size of Risque's.  She also ended up going down with what looked like meningeal worm.  Not sure if there is a connection somewhere.


Hmmmmm.....I'll mention that to her owner.  

She's gone.  I'm going to wait until tonight to call / tell Debbie, she's having the last day of her vacation today and heading back tomorrow, if she's having fun I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Those new does are pretty and Freeney is a very handsome boy


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Lovely goats! LOVE THE spots on the buck!


----------



## Roll farms

OK.

Remember I goofed last year and bought that $$$ goat who was supposed to have spotted kids....but she didn't....then she freshened w/ Mastitis...?  And I ended up losing over $600.00 on the deal....?

Well, the buck she was supposedly bred to (but I think NOT bred to) was bought by another friend of mine up in N. OH.

He just emailed me pics of 3 SPOTTED does that look an awful lot like Freeney.

Of course, he did it after I just popped $875.00 on those 2 Nubs.....UGH.

Waiting to hear prices / whether he can meet me part way.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## redtailgal

Rolls, will you hug Freeny for me?  Tell him that his auntie loves him.

sniff.....

(your does are very pretty)


----------



## Roll farms

That's the one I want - he has 3 for sale - she's ABGA fullblood boer, 1x1 teated....exactly what I wanted....

eta, yes RTG, I'll give him a big ol' smooch too.


----------



## redtailgal

OK, You HAVE to get that baby for me.  (Right now, I live for spots vicariously thru you, ya know)

She is freakin gorgemous!


----------



## Roll farms

Well, she's 'only' a grand.  Will you help me pay for her???

DH is poopin' his pants.  I sold $1550.00 worth of goats....so it was 'OK' to spend the $875.00 on the 2 Nubs.
If I buy that doeling...I'm back in the stinking hole again.

UGH...............


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

She is beautiful.  Is she $1,000 because of her bloodline or is it because of her spots?  You have no guarantee on her breeding, meaning she may have singles, right?   I love the spots, but that is a lot of money without no guarantees.  If I suggested that, my wife would more than poop her pants.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OK, You HAVE to get that baby for me.  (Right now, I live for spots vicariously thru you, ya know)
> 
> She is freakin gorgemous!


X2


----------



## PotterWatch

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Roll farms

Part of it is because spots are hot, part of it is because of her breeding, and part is just where she's coming from....the breeder is one of 'the' premier boer breeders and has been in boers since the 90's.  I paid $850.00 for a black buck there before....so his pricing's higher than normal anyway.
He shows his goats, they get the best feed / care, etc.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow - That is a hard decision.  You want to sell the best, you need to breed the best.  I would assume that her babies, WHEN you get her, may cost more than others?  Will your customers be willing to pay more for her babies?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Wow - That is a hard decision.  You want to sell the best, you need to breed the best.  I would assume that her babies, WHEN you get her, may cost more than others?  Will your customers be willing to pay more for her babies?


x2 The upfront cost may be more for her but when you sell her offspring if they are a lot of money like she is, the cost will even out in the end. She is stunning!


----------



## Roll farms

Trying to work out the logistics...It's a 13 hr round trip....we both have bottle babies...trying to meet in the middle.


----------



## Queen Mum

Edited as a double post


----------



## Queen Mum

Personally, I think someone charging $1500 for a baby that young is price gouging.  That baby isn't proven.  She may have the blood lines, but her udder isn't developed, her topline isn't definite yet,  her backside could be any number of problems, and all sorts of things could go wrong.  Just because she has spots does NOT make her worth the money.  NO way would I pay that for a kid that young!      

Price doesn't determine the real value of a goat.  It's just window dressing.  A show quality goat is a waste of money if they don't produce good  healthy babies and the offspring don't sell in the long run or prove out in the end.  Of course, if you are going to show your goats and demand a huge price, then you need paper to back them up somewhere along the line.  But the real value is in the actual health and overall conformation of the animal.  Does $300 or $400 higher price make a difference with the majority of your your other stock in the long run?  Which does give you the best babies,  produce the best meat goats, or milk does.  Which ones consistently produce doelings and have healthy deliveries.  Which buck consistently passes on good genes?


----------



## redtailgal

Hmm.  I could see paying 1500$ for well bred stock.  Often it takes years of selective breeding to get the bloodlines just right, and the ancestry foundation stock doesnt come cheap!  If the critter comes from a healthy line of good producing stock, well, it would be worth it to me.  That 1500$ is for the effort and hardwork that goes into an outstanding pedigree.  

Granted, there are alot of folks that gouge prices on any type of stock, but if you will research the pedigree, it's easy to tell who has done their ancestry work.  Esp if its a show line.......with horses, showing and getting that lovely CH on the paperwork takes alot of time, hard work and $$$.  I cant imagine it would be any different with goats.

I would definately pay 1500$ for a well papered animal than pay 800$ for one with so-so papers, if I was in the market for this type of animal. And I know, that if I worked hard to show and title my herd, the offspring would have prices to match.


----------



## Roll farms

I dunno where the $1500.00 came from...she's $1000.00.

RTG, you're pretty much spot on...this man knows more about Boers and how to produce winners than I can ever hope to learn.  He sells all his culls for meat (regardless of the fact that some people would buy / use them, because of their colors) and only keeps / offers the best as breeding stock.  His black/paint/red  doelings are $800.00 - $1200.00 depending on who their parents are / if they're ennobled, etc.  He's not gouging her price b/c of her spots, she's 'fair' as far as his pricing goes.

And yes, hauling goats to shows all over the US isn't cheap...and that's why his prices aren't either...He sells healthy, quality stock, from PROVEN winners, who consistently produce winners.  He puts money into them, why should he sell them cheap?

In fact, he's doing me a favor....He generally sells his goats at the Splash of Color sale and other 'big' sales, where they go for $2000.00 and up....the fact that he's willing to meet me part way, when he's busy...and not 'making' me pay more for her, when he could probably take her to the auction and triple the price.  
And he's going to disbud her / start her on the bottle b/c he knows that's what I want.

So, QM, she may not be "proven", but he's NOT price gouging.


----------



## elevan

I think that knowing what Roll knows about the breeder and the lines that he breeds that the price could be considered fair.  But it's an important point to make to new goat owners to do their homework because price does not always equal quality.

She's a beauty, that's for sure.


----------



## Roll farms

He also offered me my 'choice' on 3 does....there was one who was 'flashier', but she's 4 teated....I went w/ the 2 teater.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> He also offered me my 'choice' on 3 does....there was one who was 'flashier', but she's 4 teated....I went w/ the 2 teater.


She is beautiful and you chose the same way I would have. The breeder has proven himself in everyway it counts health, stock, and in the ring. Sounds like to me you are getting a great deal, Congrats Rolls


----------



## Queen Mum

I don't want to anger you with my disagreement.  And clearly you want support for your decision.  So it is your choice.  But this is how I see things.  I'm a logic driven person.  I don't understand the logic.  I know a lot of very wealthy people who would NEVER spend that kind of money, because it doesn't make fiscal sense.  It seems more of a status thing than a reasoned financial transaction that brings value to your overall stock.   

A chair is a chair.  You sit in it.  A pretty chair is worth a better price.  A well built chair is worth even more.  But a well built pretty chair with a fancy name is worth really NO more than an ordinary pretty well built chair with an ordinary name.  BUT people will for some odd reason pay absurdly high prices for it.  And people pay a TON of money to sit on something made by some  famous designer when all they are going to do is sit on it.  

Are they really prettier and better built than ANY ONE ELSE's goats?  Do his goats have better tasting meat?  Do they have healthier babies?  Are they really going to give you more babies?  Are the mamas going to consistently give you more does when you need them?  Will they be more disease free?  Will the mamas be better mothers?  Will the bucklings sell better?  Do they have better temperaments?  

So, yes, the breeder is price gouging.  Price gouging is charging more than the real value of the animal.  The baby has only a potential value until she is proven.  PERIOD.

And while the the breeder did work hard to get his papers and while he shows his goats all over he clearly does so in order to charge high prices AND so he can say he is a winner.    He's made his name.  HE doesn't have to go any further and he doesn't have to charge you those high prices.  He has other options.  What he really has is pretty well built goats.

So this is MY last word on the matter.


----------



## Roll farms

We're all entitled to our opinions, Queen Mum.   
I have lots of them, too....I've just learned there are times I need to keep mine to myself.

I'm not angry.  You don't know him.  
You can judge him if you want, but...he's always been fair, honest, and helpful to me.
I DO know him.  The way he's treated us, and treats his animals, is enough for me to say he's a good person, with good business practices.

The fact is, I didn't ask what you, or anyone else, thought about my buying her, I was sharing the irony of my luck....
"Gee whiz, I wouldn't have bought these 2 if I'da known I had a shot at this one."  

Along w/ my joy at having a chance to get something I've been wanting for quite some time - a 2- teated, black spotted / dappled doeling I can disbud / bottle raise, out of good breeding stock.

My point is, I've been a big girl who does what she wants for quite some time.  
I guess I could understand your insistence that I'm wrong / he's wrong / you're right more if I'd asked in the first place.  

But, I didn't.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I just wanted to say ome more time, she is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  When you picking her up?


----------



## Queen Mum

It's not about being right or wrong.  It's about opinions.  If it was about being right or wrong, then you would also be the one thinking you are right wouldn't you?   Because you think you are right in order to convince yourself that this baby is worth $1500.   That's fine.  I accept that.  Lots of people do that.  

You are a decent farmer.  You are a decent human being.  You are a hard working person.  And you deserve to get your money's worth.  IF you think you are getting your money's worth then so be it.   PAY what you want for spots and for a baby that is unproven.   I hope for your sake, you get your money's worth from that baby.  She sure is cute.  She sure is pretty.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Roll farms

QM, I just *knew* you'd come back for another "Last word" on the matter.....   


FWIW, she's NOT $1500.00....I keep saying that but you're missing it, I guess.

I bought a 'proven' doe last year from a buyer that I did NOT know, who freshened w/ mastitis, and I later sold her at a huge loss.  "Proven" is only as good as the seller's word.

This really will be my last post on the subject of the breeder / whether or not I'm getting my money's worth.  
It's sort of taking the fun out of getting her...and I wasn't asking if I should in the first place.

TBC, weather permitting, he's meeting us in Toledo, OH on Sunday morning.  
And I'm now picking up 2 spotted darlings....one for me, one for a friend....and he's knocking $200.00 off the total since I'm buying 2 now.


----------



## elevan

Toledo?  

Darn...too far away!

If you ever get into more the Central Ohio area let me know and we can meet up to chat for a few


----------



## redtailgal

She should swing by NC on her way to Toledo.

It's not that far out of the way.....


----------



## Roll farms

redtailgal said:
			
		

> She should swing by NC on her way to Toledo.
> 
> It's not that far out of the way.....


And let me guess....while I'm there, the baby will miraculously disappear.....?  Will you blame Plato, or Socrates???

Em, the breeder lives N. of Cleveland....I drove through that town once to get to his place....never.ever.again.  I will def. look you up if ever I'm over your way.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> She should swing by NC on her way to Toledo.
> 
> It's not that far out of the way.....


I know make a huge circle and come get all of us


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Wow, I missed out on this conversation some how.  

I think she is worth every bit of the 1,500.  Just beautiful.   

I went to a farm , that was charging not just 1,500 but 7,000 to 10,000 per unprooven kid.  They had goats standing there for 20,000 and 30,000 that they paid that were 4 to 6 months old. Certainly they weren't prooven. Crazy crazy prices, 

Over half of them weren't even papered, they were just for making wethers. 


We have 1,000 into Indie our paint doe, and she has no papers, she is commercial.   


queeen Mum, I respect your opinion, but you are underestimating the huge dollar amounts that are in the boer industry. 


Not just the boer industry, The gentlemen we purchase our show lambs from. Spends on average, 20 to 30,000 for his rams. 


And as my dad said to me, "My husband and I dont' go on vacation, we don't spend hardly anything on electronics or fancy things for our home, If we want to spend 2,000 on a goat, and our family enjoys it. Why the heck not?"



I was at a farm  a little while back looking at rabbits for my son, a small farm.  And they had 5 or 6 boer goats. I commented to him they were nice. I was surprised to just randomly see such quality stock.  He didn't miss a beat when he told me, he paid $7,000 for the buck, so when his grandkids showed at the county fair they would have nice kids. Got to love that grandpa. I have been to the fair, it is a small fair with not many goats.  


Sorry, Roll, I will stop high-jacking your thread.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should swing by NC on her way to Toledo.
> 
> It's not that far out of the way.....
> 
> 
> 
> And let me guess....while I'm there, the baby will miraculously disappear.....?  Will you blame Plato, or Socrates???
> 
> Em, the breeder lives N. of Cleveland....I drove through that town once to get to his place....never.ever.again.  I will def. look you up if ever I'm over your way.
Click to expand...

Cleveland is AWFUL traffic wise!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Can't wait to see more pictures when she comes home.   


  And please please please keep Freeney long enough to breed them..     Of course I'd probably be hearing the hissy fit all the way over in WV if you got traditionals out of that crossing.


----------



## Roll farms

Bullitt's brother had a few spots, and his grandpa is Maker's Mark (spotted red buck) so I'm hoping that they'll make spots together.

That way the kids will be registerable as ABGA fullbloods.  Bullitt only gets to breed her (if she's big enough) and Peyton, Freeney's dam, this fall.

Freeney will get to breed all my other % USBGA does.   And he's already spoken for, so he'll be leaving in July or August (when I'm done w/ him), but I get 'breeding rights' on him in the future....so if needed I can breed her to Freeney in the future.

And, I get a doe kid back out of him and Moonie, the red spotted doeling I sold a couple weeks ago.

He's really growing well, I can't believe that at 10 mos. he's already almost as big as Bullitt....not quite as wide, but he's got great length and I love his chunky butt.  The only thing I don't care for so far is his head (he inherited his grandpa Rider's not-very-Roman-nose).


----------



## Roll farms

PS....LOOK at this FACE~


----------



## 20kidsonhill

so feminine, I now you are looking forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Oh my gosh! She sure is a cutie patootie!! I love her spots!  Package her up and send her my way please!


----------



## Roll farms

HAHAHHAHAHHAHA

You so funnyful.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Sounds like a good breeding plan.  Can't wait to see the next round of babies. 


And she has a WONDERFUL face. So sweet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

How old have you been waiting until you breed your does?  Or maybe you breed by weight?


----------



## Roll farms

It depends on the doe....Some just grow faster / better than others.  
I go by the '8 mos / 80#' rule, but adjust accordingly.  I bred a BoKi doe at 90# / 7 mos. once who delivered trips on her 1st b-day w/ no problems.  Her after kidding weight was 120#.
Moonie (who just left) was #75 at 10 mos, but just didn't look big enough, so I didn't breed her at all.

She will be 8 mos. old on Oct. 14th....I'm thinking of naming her "Valentine" - she was born on V-day....we will see how much she weighs then and go from there.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It depends on the doe....Some just grow faster / better than others.
> I go by the '8 mos / 80#' rule, but adjust accordingly.  I bred a BoKi doe at 90# / 7 mos. once who delivered trips on her 1st b-day w/ no problems.  Her after kidding weight was 120#.
> Moonie (who just left) was #75 at 10 mos, but just didn't look big enough, so I didn't breed her at all.
> 
> She will be 8 mos. old on Oct. 14th....I'm thinking of naming her "Valentine" - she was born on V-day....we will see how much she weighs then and go from there.


I love the name Valentine for her. She really is adorable. I can't get over how pretty she is. You don't see a boer that color too often (I haven't anyway.) Usually the pretty goats with spots are almost always boys! 
To me, she is worth every bit of that $1,000. Good luck and have a safe trip!


----------



## autumnprairie

When does she come home? I love the name good choice


----------



## neener92

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It depends on the doe....Some just grow faster / better than others.
> I go by the '8 mos / 80#' rule, but adjust accordingly.  I bred a BoKi doe at 90# / 7 mos. once who delivered trips on her 1st b-day w/ no problems.  Her after kidding weight was 120#.
> Moonie (who just left) was #75 at 10 mos, but just didn't look big enough, so I didn't breed her at all.
> 
> She will be 8 mos. old on Oct. 14th....I'm thinking of naming her "Valentine" - she was born on V-day....we will see how much she weighs then and go from there.


I personally think the doe almost does better breeding her using the 8 months/ 80lb rule rather than letting her get older and fatter and overweight, especially the boer does. I have been very happy with kidding the does out at 12 to 14 months of age. As long as they are above 80lb, I try to go a little closer to 90lbs. 

Good luck with her. Looking forward to seeing pictures next winter or spring from her and bullet.


----------



## Roll farms

Well in other news....I shut my incubator off 2 or 3 wks ago.  
Put some eggs in there Saturday.  Noticed Monday that...hey....that turner hasn't moved.
Sure enough DH dismembered...uh...disassembled...it today and the turner quit working.  

So I'm fittin' to pay $100.00 to get a new turner because a lady paid me in advance for $10.00 worth of Buff Orp chicks.

I hate math......  Mine never adds up.

Had to work tonight, have farm visits tomorrow (potential buyers coming to 'meet goats').  Might have one of Risque's boys sold...the intererested party emailed me a pic of their kid w/ a prize winning goat and asked, "Will your goat be as nice as this one, and win?"  

I dislike buyers like that, they want a guarantee.....we've had CH goats....but you can't guarantee that sort of thing....so I told her, "The parents are structurally correct, big, healthy animals, and these boys have potential- if fed, cared for, and handled properly, to be 'winners', but I can't promise anything."

Speaking of promises....I promised DH that if I bought Valentine that I WOULD NOT BUY any more goats for the rest of the year.  
I'll explode from all my excess gas if I really have to go that long.

Going to get the kid on Sunday, weather permitting.


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> PS....LOOK at this FACE~
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Zaharas7.jpg


ooooohhhhh, that was mean of you!!!!  show off!

Seriously, someday we are all gonna have to get together!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> PS....LOOK at this FACE~
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Zaharas7.jpg


  she's adorable


----------



## Roll farms

Yesterday was crazy....But in a good way.  Still on baby watch w/ Ellie....but nothing is happening.

Got up, did chores, past. the milk, cleaned up the mess, ordered the part for my incubator, answered emails then headed back to the barn to shave preggo butts.
Cleaned up the barn a bit b/c we had a 'visitor' coming.

Some friends of ours call and ask if they can stop by around 1 or 2 pm.  "Sure", say I.

This is an older retired couple we met a few years ago, Tom and Ginny - they used to have peafowl and I bought eggs from them to hatch.  We've gotten to be pretty close since then and they are just such sweet, generous, funny people, I wish y'all could meet them.   And OMG, her yard / flowers...she's who I wanna be when I grow up....

The last time we were at their house I admired a table the wife had made or refinished.  She's just so handy / crafty it's not funny.  She's also the one who gave me the windows and doors for my projects.

Tom said, "C'mere, Kim, I got something for ya." and opened the van and look what they made me:  







A table just like hers!  (I'm not sure if it's a table or a cart or what the 'technical' name is for it, but I love it.)


He also made this






We had a really nice visit for a while and Jeff (my dh) mentioned that he'd been working on my incubator.  
I made the 'spent 100$ on a motor to hatch $10 worth of eggs' joke to them and Tom says, "Lemme take a look at it." (retired electrician) and wouldn't you just know after about 10 minutes of tinkering and some 3-in-1-oil, he got the turner turning again.  

No guarantees it'll last but it's enough to get these current eggs turning again so 

Then -Tom and Ginny loaded up Flash (their ancient basset hound) and took off.

Then -there was a fellow coming at 3:30 pm to meet us, who's taken over the position of 'activities director' at the Limberlost site, where Author Gene Stratton Porter lived / wrote for 25 years.  http://www.genestrattonporter.net/
We've done 'animal demos' there in the past and since he's new he wanted to meet people he might like to get help from in the future.

He was really interesting to talk to, he's worked all over at lots of places, w/ alligators / reptiles as his specialty.  He wrote a book (not yet published) about his pet Nutria, a giant rat-like animals around swamps, and he got a kick out of my prairie dog and cavy. 

So now....We might take some rabbits to Limberlost for their Easter programs.

After he left, we did PM chores / milking and took off after that to tattoo some friend's baby Boer goats for fair.  They live about 30 min. away so it takes as long to get there as it does to do the work.  

While we're there, I mention we "might" be looking for a new 'meat' doe for Jeff to use, to cross to his Silver Fox buck...he'd sold our NZ doe and now suddenly everyone wants "cheap" breeding stock for meat animals.  The friend walks over to a cage and hands DH a nice young NZ doe he was saving to show, but her eye got scratched so now he can't.... Welcome to Roll Farms, Blinky.  I traded 5 gallon of goat milk for her.  (He's buying it to feed to 2 of his rejected boer babies).

*whew*

By then it's 7pm so we stopped at Arby's on the way home (I wasn't about to come home and start cookin'), took our showers, and I fell asleep during Criminal Minds.

Here's to a less hectic, Ellie kidding day today....


----------



## autumnprairie

WOW you had a productive day. I love the table/ cart and the goat plaque. I love days like that. congrats on a fixed turner and NZ doe.


----------



## jodief100

What wonderful gifts!   I am happy to see that all of the wonderful things you do for people is appreciated.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Beautiful Table.  And love the wood goat...


----------



## redtailgal

They sound like wonderful people.  Well, anyone who has a bassest hound named flash is a wonderful person.......even Roscoe P. Cotrain!


----------



## elevan

I love productive days like that.

What a wonderful gift!  And they sound like great people too.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Wow! Those look nicely made!


----------



## Roll farms

I'll get pics later, crazy nuts day again.....I now own 2 bred LaMancha does...bred to a son of Chaos....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'll get pics later, crazy nuts day again.....I now own 2 bred LaMancha does...bred to a son of Chaos....


When did that happen?  How did I miss that?


----------



## autumnprairie

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get pics later, crazy nuts day again.....I now own 2 bred LaMancha does...bred to a son of Chaos....
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen?  How did I miss that?
Click to expand...

I missed it too


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get pics later, crazy nuts day again.....I now own 2 bred LaMancha does...bred to a son of Chaos....
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen?  How did I miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed it too
Click to expand...

x3

Roll...you're leaving us hanging here...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I really want a LaMancha.  I think it would be so cool to have a Nubian and LaMancha.  Really long ears and no ears.


----------



## redtailgal

hmmm.  

I think that she got the Lamanchas, so that she could breed them to Freeney later, and then bring me spotted nub does and peanut butter fudge.  I'll be a good sport and let her have a few of my plants.

That's MY theory anyway.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'll get pics later, crazy nuts day again.....I now own 2 bred LaMancha does...bred to a son of Chaos....


Wait.... I thought since you were buying Miss Spotty Pants you weren't getting any other goat this year.. Lol.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get pics later, crazy nuts day again.....I now own 2 bred LaMancha does...bred to a son of Chaos....
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.... I thought since you were buying Miss Spotty Pants you weren't getting any other goat this year.. Lol.
Click to expand...

That is what I remember also.  Somebody go check on her hubby, did she lock him in the closet or did he get more bunnies.


----------



## daisychick




----------



## Roll farms

WAIT.....1st off, I said I wouldn't BUY any goats....I didn't BUY these goats, I traded Tally (yearling dry Nub) for them.
2nd, this LaMancha deal was tentatively made 2 wks ago, before I ever saw the spotty darling....so it's 'grandfathered' in.  

Because I said so.

I am not a big LaMancha fan, I prefer ears, can't help it....
But a friend  of ours (Judy) wanted rid of these 2 does (she bought them to show in 4-H, and they have very milkable, but UNshow-worthy udders) and wanted a 'show' goat for her daughter.  Someone was supposed to have come and got them 2 wks ago but didn't show up.  I told her if they didn't come by the time Risque and Ellie kidded, that I'd buy them....if I still needed does.
She was picking and pestering me to sell her one of the new Nubs I bought last summer....who I really wasn't looking to get rid of.

I still owe one of my customers (Tom) 2 'dairy' doelings.

So I traded my friend Tally, plus $50.00, for the 2 bred does, and the buck they're bred to is a good Nubian.  I think that was a good trade.....

The bargain I made w/ Tom was "2 milk-breed doelings" for $300.00 total.
The PLAN was for Dazzle or Missy (Togg) - since they're "Americans" (instead of Purebreds) to have girls and he'd get 2.

The back up plan was that he'd get 2 Purebred does at one heck of a good price out of Risque.

HAHAHAHHA...then well, we all know how we're having a Buck Year x eleventy billion here.

So I was either going to have to give Tom back $200.00 or....spit out some doelings myself.

(Couldn't give him doelings out of the 2 new Nubians when they kid, I'm planning to keep them for breeding stock....plus they're 'worth' more than $150.00 ea, if their udders are as nice as their pedigrees say they should be....)

I'm going to see if Tom wants one of these LaManchas (bred), in exchange for the $200.00 he's put toward the 2 doelings.  
Or he /we can wait til they kid and see if there are 2 doelings.
Or he can have his money back.

And I'm stuck w/ 2 new does and their offspring come March 24th.

It's a crappy pic, but it's all I have, the camera batteries were apparently 'thisclose' to dead when I got to the barn so it quit after one shot.  
One's brown / white, the other's solid black.








In other news.... I've had 4-5 calls for Nubian does / doelings TODAY ALONE.  It's like suddenly everyone wants female Nubians.

HA HA.  SO DO I.

I got a nice thank you card and a gift card today from the friend who's goat we had to put down last weekend while she was out of town.  The gift card is for WAYYY too much....trying to figure out how to give it back somehow....

I bought a thank-you card to send to the friends who made the table / goat cut out for me.  DH and I spent 30 minutes trying to find a really nice card that said what we wanted it to.  The fact that you can find cards w/ big boobs and musical jibberish all over, but a tasteful thank you card is scarce...says a lot about our society today.  Don't get me wrong, I love a funny joke card....it was ridiculous though how many just plain stupid cards there were.

Ellie's kids are now sold, and one of Risque's boys is too....

DH gave away his 'evil bunny' today.  She growled when he got into her cage so he was afraid of her....

Go ahead and laugh...I did.  Big tough guy scared of a wee bunny.

I think that's everything.

PS....I hadn't mentioned the LaManchas b/c I wasn't sure I was getting them until yesterday.....after I saw Ellie's kids.


----------



## Queen Mum

What is WRONG with NO EARS, I ask you?    OK, so they are chocolate goats (one just happens to be dark chocolate and the other is light chocolate with white chocolate in the middle) and someone left them out in the sun too long.  But that isn't the goat's fault. They are very cute!   Now they have virtual ears.  REMEMBER this IS THE internet.  It's a virtual environment.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh my, my head is spinning trying to follow that last post... lol


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yep.  She has GAS.        I must too because that explanation sounded TOTALLY logical to me.


It actually does make sense. I think it's better to be able to give somebody options and show them that you tried than to just cancel the sale.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Roll farms said:
			
		

> DH gave away his 'evil bunny' today.  *She growled when he got into her cage so he was afraid of her*....
> 
> Go ahead and laugh...I did.  Big tough guy scared of a wee bunny.
> 
> I think that's everything.
> 
> PS....I hadn't mentioned the LaManchas b/c I wasn't sure I was getting them until yesterday.....after I saw Ellie's kids.


Well there is his problem! If only he didn't climb into the bunnies cage, he'd be all set.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I knew you have a logical explanation for everything.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm sad.

Missy, one of the Toggs we sold a couple weeks ago, had a buckling last weekend.  The folks who bought her were thrilled.

The kid was killed tonight by their donkey.  They're heartbroken.


----------



## that's*satyrical

I would kick the donkey's well... you know.....  Big jerk hurting a cute lil baby goat.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm sad.
> 
> Missy, one of the Toggs we sold a couple weeks ago, had a buckling last weekend.  The folks who bought her were thrilled.
> 
> The kid was killed tonight by their donkey.  They're heartbroken.


Oh wow, that is horrible.  I have heard of that happening.  We have a neighbor whose Bottle Raised wether got into their stallons lot and was killed.  It can happen.


----------



## KinderKorner

Aw thats so sad.  

I had some donkeys. They liked to pick up and swing my goats by the neck. 

I don't have donkeys anymore.


----------



## autumnprairie

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Yep.  She has GAS.        I must too because that explanation sounded TOTALLY logical to me.
> 
> 
> It actually does make sense. I think it's better to be able to give somebody options and show them that you tried than to just cancel the sale.


X2
I understood that and it was logical.
I love my ears but the those lamanchas are pretty cute

I am sorry to here about the buckling, 
I just crossed donkeys off my want list


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

OH NO!! That is terrible about the baby.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH gave away his 'evil bunny' today.  *She growled when he got into her cage so he was afraid of her*....
> 
> Go ahead and laugh...I did.  Big tough guy scared of a wee bunny.
> 
> I think that's everything.
> 
> PS....I hadn't mentioned the LaManchas b/c I wasn't sure I was getting them until yesterday.....after I saw Ellie's kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is his problem! If only he didn't climb into the bunnies cage, he'd be all set.
Click to expand...


----------



## Remuda1

My gosh, you have a lot going on! I dont know how you keep up with all of it!! I wonder if there personal assistants for goat herders??


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm sad.
> 
> Missy, one of the Toggs we sold a couple weeks ago, had a buckling last weekend.  The folks who bought her were thrilled.
> 
> The kid was killed tonight by their donkey.  They're heartbroken.


 Sorry to hear that. Poor little guy.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So you said that the LaManchas are bred to a Nubian, correct?  So are their kids registerable?  How does that work with the parents are not the same breed?


----------



## Roll farms

They'll be registered as "Experimentals".

Any time 2 ADGA PB animals of difft. breeds are bred together, offspring can be registered as Experimental.

And, if you have a PB who doesn't meet the 'breed standard' (such as a solid black Oberhasli buck) it can be registered as Experimental.

Waiting on the fellow to come see the LaManchas / decide if he wants one of them or wait for babies.

Got Ellie and Risque's colostrum heat treated, milk pasteurized, laundry done, fresh sheets on the bed, paperwork on all the kids caught up, website updated, sold a rabbit, and Ellie's kids disbudded.

After he leaves, someone's coming to pick up one of Risque's boys.

Leaving bright and early in the am to get my spotty girl.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Have a safe trip tomorrow. I can not wait to see more pictures of Valentine. She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Oh yeah.  Good Luck with your trip.  So what time should we expect the new picks uploaded?


----------



## Roll farms

Well, we're due home by 2 pm to bottle feed, then I'll be busy playing w/ her / getting her settled, then I gotta feed / milk / pasteurize (since I won't have time to do it in the am) and may (or may not) have a customer coming at 5pm...so give me til 6 or 7 before y'all get all gripy about a lack of pics, ok?

Tom (customer I 'owe' 2 doelings to) decided he wants to buy both of the LM's....supposed to get them March 14th.  And I'll make $100.00 on the deal.
So bully for me, he's happy and I gets paid.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Tom (customer I 'owe' 2 doelings to) decided he wants to buy both of the LM's....supposed to get them March 14th.  And I'll make $100.00 on the deal.
> So bully for me, he's happy and I gets paid.


Sweet!


----------



## Roll farms

*sigh*

Waiting on his royal highness to remove his rump from the throne so we can GOOOOOOOOOOO......

(Up too early, too much coffee, I'm excited...... )


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Enjoy your day.  From a man's perspective, there are certain things we must do in the morning.....

And way to go on the LaMancha sale.


----------



## ksalvagno

Can't wait to see pics of your new girl. I guess you got in and out of LaManchas rather quickly. Always good to make an easy sale. You won't believe this but I bought a LaMancha doeling who is about 2 weeks old. I have a kid that I needed a buddy quick (long story but not a bad thing) for a little doeling and this was the only one available that was close. I brought her home Friday evening and will have to post pictures when I get some. My little girl has the elf ears and it does make them more attractive, at least to me.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm home, she's adorable, but pics will have to wait....
Debbie (friend who was out of town / had to put her goat down last weekend) called while we were gone, she's got a sick one and we're heading over there....


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm home, she's adorable, but pics will have to wait....
> Debbie (friend who was out of town / had to put her goat down last weekend) called while we were gone, she's got a sick one and we're heading over there....


Happy to hear she arrived safe and sound. Good luck with your friends goat.


----------



## Roll farms

Here she is:







Not the best picture, but she was pretty freaked out about her new roomates.

This is the other one I got for my friend






I SEE SPOTS






And this is Ellie's girl....isn't she a beauty?






Friend's goat has me stumped....temp is LOW, 97.3, doesn't want to eat.  
Came off antibiotics 3 wks ago.  I gave her a B shot and probios and told her to give probios daily to see if it'll stimulate her appetite.


----------



## daisychick

I saw spots.      They are beautiful.   Love the coloring on both of them.     Just curious if Ellie's girl is a keeper for your farm??  She is a cutie.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Is your new goat named Spots, or Valentine? She (and her sister) are adorable!  I am jealous! 
Ellie is really pretty too.


----------



## DonnaBelle

B-utiful goats!!!!   Kim, are they Nubians or Boers??

DonnaBelle


----------



## autumnprairie

I think boers
 I love them all
Yeah, Ellie's kid is nubian


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I think the two spotted ones are boers, and the last one is a Nubian. They are just precious!


----------



## Roll farms

Ellie's a Nubian, Bullitt (avi pic) is a boer, so the red kid is a boer x nub....she's sold, leaving Weds. w/ the same lady who bought the extra spotted kid.
The spotted kids are FB Boers.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Ellie's baby has such a sweet face.  Love those spotty girls. 


 For your friend's goat..

   Maybe make her water warm and dump some molasses / electrolyte mix in it so she doesn't totally crash?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Those are beautiful!!!! I know it's down the road, but any thought who you would like to breed them to?


----------



## Roll farms

Only one of 'em's mine, and she's gonna be Bullitt's girliefriend.

Bullitt's brother had a couple spots and when bred to Peyton this year, both kids were spotted, although the doe only had one.

When bred to a trad., one of his bucklings had a dilute spot.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh my, what a lovely girl!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Glad you had a safe trip.  She is very pretty.


----------



## Queen Mum

Cute babies.


----------



## Roll farms

Dealing w/ a customer that's being.......annoying.  

I posted one of Risque's boys on CL for $100.00.  He's a nubian, being sold as a 'dairy wether' for 4-H.

some excerpts from emails....

"here is a picture of the wether we got last year (somewhere else), and got grand champion with....will your goat be this nice?"

(because....I can totally predict that on a 2 day old kid.)

"can I see pictures of his chest and rump and a more recent side view.  We'd like to know if he's got potential."

(because apparently she can tell it on a 7 day old kid.  And I don't mind taking pics, but, can YOU get a 7 day old kid to pose / stand still w/ 4 other kids in the room???)

"There's just no way I can come up with $100.00 right now."

(then why are you pestering me??  Then I reply "You can have him for $75.00 if you pick him up this weekend.")

Sooo....Sunday night she sends this -

"We can't pick him up until next Friday.  Will you take $50.00 - and that is based on whether or not we like his new pics you send.  We only paid $50.00 for the kid last year."

Don't get me wrong, I WANT people to do well w/ our kids, and we've had quite a few GCH wethers over the years, but I can't SWEAR the kids will win, esp. when they're sold at a young age...and they're sold at a young age b/c I want the milk for other things....hence the reasonable price.

People who want GUARANTEED winners are...dreaming.  A lot depends on how it's raised, fed, exercised, etc....but the show wethers that draw big bucks are Boers and they go for hundreds around here.

And I DO feel it's a reasonable price considering they're getting a purebred, disbudded, vaccinated, well-started, bottle-trained, healthy kid that comes w/ milk, a booster shot, a nipple, and instructions, by golly.

Am I wrong to be annoyed?


----------



## Remuda1

Not in my opinion. She's wanting a guaranteed champion for 1/2 the price posted. I might recommend that she go back to the previous breeders if they are willing to give her the deal she wants. AND in light of all you've already put into and will be putting into the kid, I would go back to full price of $100.00, but that's just me lol.


----------



## wannacow

I agree.  I'd go back up to $100 and move on.  Chances are they will NEVER be happy and will come back around to bite you.


----------



## autumnprairie

wannacow said:
			
		

> I agree.  I'd go back up to $100 and move on.  Chances are they will NEVER be happy and will come back around to bite you.


X2


----------



## daisychick

I wouldn't deal with them.  They seem like the type that if they don't win top prize at fair they are going to come back to *haunt you*.  I would keep it at $100 and sell to someone else.   You offered $75 for them to come get him at a certain time and they didn't come at that time so now the price has went back up to $100.   You have no control over how well the baby grows out or how they feed and care for him and NO ONE has control over what judge will be judging that certain class and what his/her picks will be for winners from each class.   The judge might pick the ugliest kid in the ring just because that is their judging style, no one can know that ahead of time.          REDFLAG don't sell to them, and that is my opinion.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Ugh, I'd ignore that buyer or tell them to please look elsewhere.  What a headache!  



And those little doelings are awesome. Yours reminds me of the painting by Bev Doolittle...this one , with the hidden horses.


----------



## Roll farms

YAY!

Someone just paypalled a deposit for the little dude and will be picking him up Weds. 

That means I don't have to deal w/ them after all.  I didn't think they were being very reasonable..."I want the best, but I don't want to pay for it."   


That painting is cool.


----------



## daisychick

Yeah!  Glad someone else is getting him.  Funny how things work out in the end.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on the buyer now you can take him off CL and never deal with the annoying one again


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Happy to hear he is getting a home.


----------



## Remuda1

Beautiful outcome . Think about if you had accommodated those folks and they didn't get a champion. They probably would have bad mouthed you to no end. No one needs that. I feel that if you always place a fair price and are patient, the right buyer will come along. Congratulations on the sale!


----------



## Roll farms

Weeee doggies.  

I've always wanted to say that.........not even sure what it means.

Had to get up for work at 3 am (truck day...) then rush home after work, rush to the butcher we like that is an hr. away, stock up on meat, and rush back home to be here to bottle feed at 2pm.
Then I had to answer emails, make some calls, and had a kid picked up at 4pm.  Then it was time to feed, milk, etc.  Now I'm waiting on a milk pick up and another guy coming to get his goats disbudded.

Tomorrow we're going to an Amish dry good store (it's an hr away too, the other direction of course), then a customer coming at 1 for Ellie's kid and the other spotty girl.

Speaking of the spotty girls....
Mine is taking a bottle.
The other BRAT is not.  I'm sooo very glad I picked the 'good' kid, lol.  
We're having to basically force feed her, and I'm keeping plenty of water, hay, and kid feed in there hoping she's making do.  DH said he tried to put her on a doe this morning and let her nurse but she wanted no part of that, either.  The tah tah's probably weren't hairy enough to suit her....  

The last buckling is leaving tomorrow evening.  I'll be back to 1 bottle baby (Valentine), just in time to get more.  Levi's due March 16th, dunno if anyone will go before then or not.
I hope so.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Ha aha HHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!

The tah-tah's weren't hairy enough to suit her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I gotta remember that one, it fits sooooooooooooooo many situations.

Thanks, Kim.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms

No prob, DB....just doin' my part to make the world a happier place.


----------



## autumnprairie

to the joke. Please tell me you got to breathe in all the running around?


----------



## RPC

17 days seems sooo far away to wait. She will also most likely go over too and make me wait even longer. I am not sure what I will do with 1 kid that little. Hopefully she will get along with everyone else.


----------



## Roll farms

Levi's really good about going on her due date, no later than the next day.

Well, we're kidless again, except for Valentine.  2 left at noon, then we ran to Amish country to get some goodies for my dd's b-day box (she turns 20 on Monday.  20!!)  
The last Nubian boy left at 6 pm, then we ran to TSC for feed.

DH may be truck shopping this weekend, so I'm trying to get caught up / ahead in case my time gets tied up there.

If he doesn't find one, we'll be starting my greenhouse.  So you know I'm hoping he doesn't find one...


----------



## RPC

Would he be able to find one he likes and buy it all in one day? I feel like he would have to way ever option from the stories you have told. Well good luck I hope you get to start on your green house.


----------



## autumnprairie

did you tell him that your green house needs to be first since it was a christmas present? 
Good Luck truck shopping have fun


----------



## Roll farms

He's found the one he wants, he's been staring at it's pictures for 4 days.

I'm trying to get it transferred to IN, it's in MI right now and he wants it, but not enough to go that far to get it.

It's hard being married to a spoiled brat.


----------



## RPC

LOL well atleast he has found the one he wants thats a plus.


----------



## daisychick

How hard is it to just have 1 bottle baby?  Do they get lonely or do you bring them in the house?  I'm asking because I may have a single one for a few weeks before others are born.


----------



## Roll farms

She'll be a bit lonely, but I think that will help her 'bond' w/ me.  She came to me for her bottle for the 1st time tonight instead of me having to chase her around the room, which is what happened with her and the other spotty girl.  The kids born here storm us and those 2 would run like the devil entered the room.

My plan is to keep her w/ me as much as possible, but I can't bring her in.  It's not good to bring them into a heated house for a while then throw them back out into a cold barn, we still have a good 60 days of 'cold' nights left.

She wasn't crying when I left her, which is what most 'lonely' kids do.  I think she's a pretty smart, independent thinker....and OMG she's gorgeous.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Well clearly we're going to need daily update photos.  And maybe some spotty goat video while you still have both.  You know... in all your spare time.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> ....and OMG she's gorgeous.


Perhaps a new picture?


----------



## aggieterpkatie

My gosh, I wish you were closer because I would just about GIVE you these buck kids.  Between them and the pig, I practically get knocked down when I go to feed them.    They're cute and all, but I'm definitely a lamb person.  I like goats when they're grown and calm.


----------



## Queen Mum

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> My gosh, I wish you were closer because I would just about GIVE you these buck kids.  Between them and the pig, I practically get knocked down when I go to feed them.    They're cute and all, but I'm definitely a lamb person.  I like goats when they're grown and calm.


 grown and calm you say?  Since when are grown goats grown calm?


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh, I wish you were closer because I would just about GIVE you these buck kids.  Between them and the pig, I practically get knocked down when I go to feed them.    They're cute and all, but I'm definitely a lamb person.  I like goats when they're grown and calm.
> 
> 
> 
> grown and calm you say?  Since when are grown goats grown calm?
Click to expand...

My June is grown and calm.  Well, 95% of the time she's calm.


----------



## Roll farms

But....unless you give me a doe to go w/ them, I wouldn't need a buck.

I'm serious, Penny (my Ob) will be bred Nigerian next time, or never again.  

I'm working on pics of Valentine, my camera battery took a poo when I went down to take pics of the March kidders for a kidding thread.
Then I noticed Allegro's acting sorta funny. 

Then I decided to vacuum out my jeep b/c it's going into the shop soon and has a winter's worth of mud, gravel, hay, etc. in it.  I may BE a total redneck and treat my 'car' like a farm truck, but I don't necessarily want the dealership to know that... 

Now I'm going to go armor all it, windex the windows, grab the camera (hopefully the batteries will be done by then), and get the pics.

Hopefully in that order, unless I get distracted..........ooh, a butterfly.......


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Roll farms said:
			
		

> But....unless you give me a doe to go w/ them, I wouldn't need a buck.
> 
> I'm serious, Penny (my Ob) will be bred Nigerian next time, or never again.
> 
> I'm working on pics of Valentine, my camera battery took a poo when I went down to take pics of the March kidders for a kidding thread.
> Then I noticed Allegro's acting sorta funny.
> 
> Then I decided to vacuum out my jeep b/c it's going into the shop soon and has a winter's worth of mud, gravel, hay, etc. in it.  I may BE a total redneck and treat my 'car' like a farm truck, but I don't necessarily want the dealership to know that...
> 
> Now I'm going to go armor all it, windex the windows, grab the camera (hopefully the batteries will be done by then), and get the pics.
> 
> Hopefully in that order, unless I get distracted..........ooh, a butterfly.......


 I look forward to seeing new pictures of Valentine.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, here she is.

She loves me today, I'm her onliest friend.  







"Mommy....will you play w/ me?"


----------



## redtailgal

She is quite possibly prettier than Freeny.  Dont tell him I said that.

So, is it ok to bred one that heavily spotted with another one that heavily spotted?  I know that with some animals its bad to breed two similarly colored animals together.  For instance, breed a blue dobe to a blue dobe can yeild some health problems in the pups, and when breeding paint horses one has to consider markings before breeding.  Is it so with spotted goats?


----------



## Roll farms

I haven't heard of any reason not to breed spots to spots, but she won't be bred to Freeney anyway.

She's Bullitt's future girliefriend.  Then maybe the next year I'll breed her to Freeney.  He's only a %, I gotta shoot for a FB spot or spotted gene carrier (and recoup some of her cost) before I can play w/ the colors for fun's sake.


----------



## Queen Mum

That is just too cute for words.


----------



## redtailgal

I was just wondering.  Thanks for the answer.

I've been trying to see how spotted genes work, what to bred to what, if one can manipulate markings and spot patterns the way you can with rats and rabbits, but there is just not much on color genetics and goats.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Wow, spots AND gorgeous blue eyes.


----------



## Roll farms

I know, right?

Allegro's having congractions....






She's one of the new does I bought 2 wks ago who's bred to a Pruittsville buck....


----------



## neener92

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Wow, spots AND gorgeous blue eyes.


She is a very lovely looking girl!

Oh dear, I hope you are kiddin'.  I hate when people say that!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I was just wondering.  Thanks for the answer.
> 
> I've been trying to see how spotted genes work, what to bred to what, if one can manipulate markings and spot patterns the way you can with rats and rabbits, but there is just not much on color genetics and goats.


I think I read somewhere that if both parents carry the spotted gene, you still only have a 50% chance of spots. So I am assuming that goes down to 25% or less if only one parent carries the spotted gene.


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## Roll farms

You can get spots out of parents who aren't spotted, and breed 2 spotteds and get solid, so I really don't think there's a 'formula'.

The guy we got Valentine from said Kung Fu Panda (her daddy) threw 70% loudly spotted kids for him this year, on ALL black does.  Not a spotted doe in the harem.


----------



## Roll farms

Oh mercy....Looks like we're going to Kalamazoo, MI tomorrow to get that truck.
We've been emailing pics back and forth and talking to the dealership all day.
DH keeps ALL his tools in his truck, plus a case of pop and some other junk, so we gotta clean it out...and take the topper off.
I have a goat in labor.
And some good friends who live 2.5 hrs away just called to say they're in our neck of the woods, can they stop by?
My life is just nuts, I tell ya. 

NUTS.

PS...Roger / any other friends on my FB...please don't mention the truck at Facebook, we're going to not tell DH's bff and "surprise" him w/ it when he comes over again....we're supposed to go eat Saturday and we want to see the look on his face when he gets here and the red truck's gone / this one's in it's place....


----------



## RPC

OMG I am so glad I read this because I almost commented on your wall post.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

How do you keep up FB and BYH and work and take care of all the animals?


----------



## Roll farms

I only work at a 'real' job one day a week.   
Right now DH is layed off (he should go back week after next) but he's a lot of help to me.
And, you know that time people spend watching tv?  I don't usually watch tv, so I do this instead.
I make a few exceptions....Football, Big Bang Theory and Private Practice.  Don't bug me (or go into labor) on Sunday or Thursdays, lol.

And it's easy to do, when you're doing what you love.  But today's just been zooomy all day.

*whew*

Snowplow and topper have been taken off the truck, it's been swept and armor-alled, kids delivered and fed, mama milked of colostrum, laundry goin', supper's (bacon and eggs) been eaten, friend's visited with and gone (the birth disrupted the visit), Words With Friends games caught up, dishes washed, now it's almost time for my tv night.

Here's a pic of the truck he's getting....not a great pic, I'll take a better one once it gets here....


----------



## RPC

Well I see you got the truck home. Did you guys have any damage from this wind? I almost got hit by a big trampoline last night driving home. Well I hope all is well down by you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Your new addition is down right beautiful. Are those blue eyes or is that just the camera? Can't wait to see what she looks like when she starts to grow into her spots. Wow, what a good looking truck. Congrats to you guys. You are one busy lady.  Hopefully thing's slow down for you. I too hope that you are staying safe in the weather that you are having. So did your doe have her kid(s) if so, can't wait to see pictures. Have a great day.


----------



## Roll farms

Yes, the truck's home....Jeff's in love w/ it.  I keep catching him looking out the window, staring at it.  Young love is so cute!

I feel so badly for the people lost in these storms, but am grateful they spared us.  
We were hit by an F1 tornado 6 yrs ago and it was awful.  Everyone says, "It was "only" an F1."  
Yes, I'm glad it wasn't worse, but I sure as heck don't ever want to see another F1 either.

We pretty much took today off (aside from feeding / milking / etc.), we went to eat Mexican w/ our friend, then came home and the only constructive thing I did was heat treat a batch of colostrum.

Then we watched, "Beer for My Horses"  It was ok, but I usually don't do 'dumb male comedy' type movies.  I like 'muscular male blows stuff up' movies.  

Now we're gonna go feed the babies, take a bath, and go to bed...I'm tired.

FTLOG, we had kids on Thursday, a buck and doe twin set of Nubians.  I finally have my 'keeper' kid.

Roger....Watch out for those flying trampolines....
If Levi gets much wider..........Of course, she was pretty wide when she got bred so, it's probably a single or twins.  
REALLY lookin' forward to Freckle's Freeney babies due March 31st.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yes, the truck's home....Jeff's in love w/ it.  I keep catching him looking out the window, staring at it.  Young love is so cute!
> 
> I feel so badly for the people lost in these storms, but am grateful they spared us.
> We were hit by an F1 tornado 6 yrs ago and it was awful.  Everyone says, "It was "only" an F1."
> Yes, I'm glad it wasn't worse, but I sure as heck don't ever want to see another F1 either.
> 
> We pretty much took today off (aside from feeding / milking / etc.), we went to eat Mexican w/ our friend, then came home and the only constructive thing I did was heat treat a batch of colostrum.
> 
> Then we watched, "Beer for My Horses"  It was ok, but I usually don't do 'dumb male comedy' type movies.  I like 'muscular male blows stuff up' movies.
> 
> Now we're gonna go feed the babies, take a bath, and go to bed...I'm tired.
> 
> FTLOG, we had kids on Thursday, a buck and doe twin set of Nubians.  I finally have my 'keeper' kid.
> 
> Roger....Watch out for those flying trampolines....
> If Levi gets much wider..........Of course, she was pretty wide when she got bred so, it's probably a single or twins.
> REALLY lookin' forward to Freckle's Freeney babies due March 31st.


 To him liking his new truck. Even more  for you taking the day off. That's good to hear. Hope you and your DH enjoy feeding the babes, taking a bath, and can get some good sleep.  And that's for the "keeper" kid.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So which one is the keeper?


----------



## RPC

She was a wide load when she was bred. I can not wait to see what she has. Watch her spit out a single boring traditional, after all this waiting and excitement. I would just look at her and snarl. I am also excited to see what Freckles and Freeney have I wish they were all due sooner lol. When is Austin due to kid? I am guessing you have a week or 2 off before any babies now. Wow I am full of questions today sorry.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, here she is.
> 
> She loves me today, I'm her onliest friend.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Valentine31.jpg
> 
> "Mommy....will you play w/ me?"
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Valentine312.jpg


Cute! My heart melted!


----------



## Roll farms

3BC, the keeper is a blue Nubian, her pic's in my "March kidding thread".  

Roger, Austin's due date is unknown....sometime in March.  
Next "known" due date is March 16th (Levi)...but who knows...some could go before then.

I'm annoyed / waiting for a customer.  I asked at 10 am if she'd try to be here by 5pm, b/c I was going to have a long day and wanted to be showered, supper done, and in my jammies by 6pm.

Still waiting.....

Today we disbudded kids for some folks, sold some rabbits, (and we have a new litter of Flemish) and got / put up a new load of straw.
I also washed / sterilized 25 milk jugs.  
The folks who bought one of Risque's boys called today, upset....he died some time last night.  They said he was fine when they fed him dinner, then dead this morning.
I'm thinking it's a fluke, if he wasn't acting 'off' then I can't see any reason for him to die unexpectedly.  So that's a bummer.
Discovered some seriously mysterious stuff going on w/ one of the new Nubian's udders (see 'everything else goats') that I'm stressing over.

I wanna go take a bath.....

You just can't relax when you're waiting on someone to show up.  And her 'I can come there when I want to" attitude is starting to grate on my nerves.

And, because I love showing her off....here's a new Valentine shot....


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Oh my gosh what an amazing baby you have. Sorry to hear about the lady not showing up when she was a supposed to. I hope that she shows up soon, everything is ok with the nipple on the goat, and hopefully thing's get figured out with why the goat died. That sure is horrible. I just don't get why people try to take advantage of people, and especially such a nice sweet person like you. I hope for the best for you.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, she just left.

I handed her the milk and she asked if I'm ok.  I said I've had a loooong, looong day and I'm just really ready to sit / relax.  
(meanwhile my idiot dogs are lunging at windows and growling and acting retarded, so I screamed at them to SHUT UP). 

She probably thinks I'm a doodiehead now but dang....7 days a week I'm 'on call' for people....by 6 pm on Sunday I should be able to be done unless it's an emergency.

Or...maybe I'm just a doodiehead.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, she just left.
> 
> I handed her the milk and she asked if I'm ok.  I said I've had a loooong, looong day and I'm just really ready to sit / relax.
> (meanwhile my idiot dogs are lunging at windows and growling and acting retarded, so I screamed at them to SHUT UP).
> 
> She probably thinks I'm a doodiehead now but dang....7 days a week I'm 'on call' for people....by 6 pm on Sunday I should be able to be done unless it's an emergency.
> 
> Or...maybe I'm just a doodiehead.


 I have had moments like that with the dogs being retarded. I thought I was alone on that one. No you are not a doodiehead. You are a normal human being, and you need to have some time to yourself. Have a great rest of the day. Hope you can relax.


----------



## Mamaboid

From one doodiehead to another


----------



## RemudaOne

Doodiehead, doodiehead!!!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, here she is.
> 
> She loves me today, I'm her onliest friend.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Valentine31.jpg
> 
> "Mommy....will you play w/ me?"
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Valentine312.jpg


----------



## daisychick

I have this problem all the time with people buying chickens.   I had one person say they were coming at 5pm on a Sunday and then they finally showed up at 9pm.  I was just getting ready to hit the pillow.  I went outside and sold them the chickens in my jammies and without a smile at all.   This isn't a Wal-mart people, this is my house and I DO have a life.    I guess I'm a doodiehead too.      I started giving people a window of time to show up.  I tell them if they aren't here by X time then they will have to come some other day.


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah, I tried telling her not to come after 5 via email.....her excuse was that she was in town and not checking her email....funny, she replies to me from her phone all the time when SHE wants something....

Ah well, it wasn't the 1st time she's been late or not shown up, so if she buggers off....it's just one less person to make me act like...a doodiehead.

I'm going to give the Nubian buckling I have left to the people who lost the kid last night.  Normally I don't replace kids, (You can't control what happens w/ them, esp. 10 days later) but this is a 4-H family and I feel bad for the kids.  However, if this one 'dies suddenly', I'm going to assume it's something they're doing wrong, although I questioned her and she seems to be doing all the right things.


----------



## redtailgal

That little doe is a dreamboat.

Doodieheads are people too.  We need our downtime.  People can be so RUDE.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, I tried telling her not to come after 5 via email.....her excuse was that she was in town and not checking her email....funny, she replies to me from her phone all the time when SHE wants something....
> 
> Ah well, it wasn't the 1st time she's been late or not shown up, so if she buggers off....it's just one less person to make me act like...a doodiehead.
> 
> I'm going to give the Nubian buckling I have left to the people who lost the kid last night.  Normally I don't replace kids, (You can't control what happens w/ them, esp. 10 days later) but this is a 4-H family and I feel bad for the kids.  However, if this one 'dies suddenly', I'm going to assume it's something they're doing wrong, although I questioned her and she seems to be doing all the right things.


Well I hope all goes well with them taking this one. I hope that it's not something that they are doing wrong.


----------



## Roll farms

Mornin'.

Hoping to start the greenhouse today.  I took all the pieces parts out of the box last night and it's a LOT more complicated than I thought it would be, and a lot flimsier than expected.  Of course, you don't get much for $250 these days....but I didn't want to invest in a big $$ one on my first time out.

The 1st problem is you're not supposed to build it, then move it.  The 2nd is, you're supposed to install it on a flat surface.  The 3rd problem is you're not supposed to assemble it in windy conditions.

1- we were planning on building it in the garage (to be out of the wind).
2- I live on a hill....we have no 'flat' surfaces....where it's going we are planning on using block to make level.
3- It's springtime in Indiana.....there will be wind every.single.day until about August.  I won't need it in August....

So wish us luck.  If DH and I don't kill eachother in this process....it'll be a miracle.  We do *not* work well together when neither of us knows what we're doing.  There needs to be a 'boss'.  This will be a learning experience for us both, and I will KNOW how I want it, and he will THINK he knows best, and well.....you see where I'm going.    

The people I'm offering to give a kid to to replace one that died....called last night, wanting to know if they can wait until March 25th to pick him up, they 'forgot' they have spring break in Washington, DC in 2 wks.

*sigh*  SURE, I'd love to keep a 'free' goat for an additional 3 wks.  

The lady I was grumpy to on Sunday apparently took no offense (found out she's a probation officer....she's probably used to some level of unpleasantness...lol).
She came yesterday for milk, nipples, and cocci info.  Seems she bought another kid and the breeder told her it was a bottle baby...but it isn't....and he didn't really give her much info on....anything.  So I loaned her some more books and printed out some coccidia info, hopefully she can get the kid going on a bottle and healthy.

Ummmm.....still waiting on Levi, Austin, and Lacey to kid.  Freckles is NOT building an udder (but she's never kidded here - maybe she waits until the last minute...).  If she's really just fat I will be soooo mad.

Yesterday was my go in to work at 5am day.  
DH goes back to work Monday (YAY) so....now I'll be working from 5am to 8 am on truck days (instead of 10am) so that I can run home and get the feeding / milking done.  He will bottle feed before he goes in at 6am.

Tomorrow we're going to go pick up a new black Flemish Giant doe (mom is blue, dad is black, and we'll be breeding her to a blue buck so should get both colors.)

I think that's everything......
Have a great day.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I hear you on the chicken customers.   I am fortunate that I have more customers than I do chicks.  I advertise that they are sold first come first serve.  If you don't show, I might just sell them to someone else.  9:00 is very late for someone to come to your house, whether they are spending money or not.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> So wish us luck.  If DH and I don't kill eachother in this process....it'll be a miracle.  We do *not* work well together when neither of us knows what we're doing.  There needs to be a 'boss'.  This will be a learning experience for us both, and I will KNOW how I want it, and he will THINK he knows best, and well.....you see where I'm going.


Good luck!  I know how that is...DH and I are the same way.  Biggest problem is that I have to be the boss...oh, wait...why is that a problem?  Scratch that.  Biggest problem is that he doesn't always recognize that I'm the boss!


----------



## Roll farms

Well, aside from a couple 'choice words' for eachother, we got the frame done and a good start on the floor.  (Pic is just the frame, hadn't started the floor yet)







And we had to run to Lowes for wood for the floor.

And, Lacey kidded.

And I had to take my black jeep in at 2pm to find out what the god-awful sound in the front end is....U joint....they had to order one, it'll be in tomorrow.

And of course there was feeding, milking, bottles, etc. to do....

So considering we had quite a few disruptions, and the instructions SUCK, I'm pretty proud of how far we got on it.


----------



## redtailgal

Soooo, um, where'd you get that frame?

I think that with some modifications and some vinyl coated wire, that might make an EXCELLENT outdoor playroom for my very very spoiled lizard.


----------



## Roll farms

Harbor Freight, 6x8 greenhouse.


----------



## redtailgal

Kewl! Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms

You might contact a greenhouse supply place and see if you can order just a frame.


----------



## redtailgal

Yeah, Ive been doing some searching online for something similar.  I've been considering building one from treated wood, but a metal frame is appealing.

The wind thing is sort of bothering me, though.  I dont want a good gust of wind to come along and blow it over, letting Elroy at the mercy of the predators.  When considering the frame that you have, would you think it strong/heavy enough to protect a critter? and do you think there would be a way to attach vinyl coated wire to it?  I'd need to wire the floor as well.


----------



## Remuda1

Have you decided yet how you will move it?


----------



## Roll farms

RTG, no, this frame isn't 'predator proof'.  
Put it this way, I accidently walked into it yesterday (while looking down) and bent one of the braces.  W/ just my HEAD.  
At a regular walking pace, even.   I have a hard head but DANG.

Mind you this was an 'cheap' greenhouse kit, I am SURE there are better ones out there.

(I showed DH the 900$ greenouse I wanted, and he showed me this one on sale at Harbor Freight....so of course we went for the cheaper one, b/c we had to spend all our available cash fixing up his bunny barn.   )

And it's very lightweight, not sure how the wind would treat it w/ just a 'bare' frame / wire around it (You could probably drill dinky holes in the frame and zip tie the wire on.)  Yesterday was horribly windy here (gusty all day long) and we had to move it outside to work on the floor....it didn't go anywhere.

Now, once the panels are added....it'd probably blow away in a hot minute w/out being very securely anchored.

But this thing will be veryyyy securely anchored.

The floor is framed w/ treated 4x4 (8x6') and covered w/ 3/4" treated plywood.  It took everything, and I mean *everything* DH and I had to raise it last night to fix a 'weak' spot (darned warped plywood + DH's perfectionism = lifting floor after it's finished to fix a 'sag') so I don't think it'll go anywhere once it's anchored to that.  He's also going to brace the inside w/ wood once we get it 'set' where it's going.  And use the remaining treated lumber to make a shelf inside it.

It's going in beside my 'little' chicken house.  Then it will be 'braced' to the chicken house.   The chicken house withstood the F1 tornado of 2005.  The pen beside it (where this is going) was destroyed.

How we're going to move it?

Remuda - I asked that very thing....b/c I'm petrified it'll fall apart once we move it, or tear up the yard, or something....DH says, "That's the least of my worries."

And, have I mentioned that we're setting it on a hill?  So one side will have to be lifted / put on blocks.  That and the moving it part are 'his' problem.


----------



## redtailgal

Yeah, it doesnt sound like such a great lizard playhouse anymore.  Elroy will have to have a smaller one built from wood! (spoiled lizard)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## elevan

Ok, Roll...where's the pics?  And don't play dumb...cause you know what I'm talking about


----------



## RPC

Pictures would be nice but I am sure your busy so I just wanted to say CONGRATS you have net your goal. That's got to be a great feeling. I am glad I was not counting on a doeling out of Austin because I would be SOL hahaha.


----------



## Queen Mum

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yeah, it doesnt sound like such a great lizard playhouse anymore.  Elroy will have to have a smaller one built from wood! (spoiled lizard)
> 
> Thanks for the info!


However, remember once you add the floor, roof and siding, the thing WILL have more stability because they are what gives the greenhouse structural integrity.  If you use the picture of that metal frame as a pattern for a 2x2 wooden version use cross braces at the very top of the rafters and use clear corrugated plastic for the walls and ceiling,  you could tie it down with t posts to the ground and put in a solid floor and it would go NOWHERE.  

Elroy would be in playground HEAVEN.  But if you want a cheap, easy way to make a great playhouse for Elroy that is moveable and very quick to build, us two cattle panels and a couple 2x2's.  Make a square with the 2x2's.  Bend the cattle panel,  bend some plexi or corrugated over the cattlepanel  or very thick (or several layers) clear plastic sheeting and you have a nice sturdy playpen for the little guy.  You can move it.  Assemble the cattle panel with rebar twist ties.  When disassembling just cut them off with dikes.  Stake it down with short t-posts.


----------



## redtailgal

That wont work, the sides need to be wire so that he can have unfiltered sunlight.  I'll have to use 1/2 inch coated wire for the outside, and for part of the roof so he can sit in the rain if he wants.

I'd love more suggestions, but please put them in my journal, so we dont hijack Rolls thread.


----------



## Roll farms

Who's got a box of Calgon for me?????

Elevan, I'm not sure what pics you're talkin' about????

Nothing's been done to the greenhouse (spent yesterday picking up bunnies / buying DH 'back to work' clothes, and running errands.)

Today's been one big mess after another....Jeep cost me 219$ for a broken U joint, had to run and get a pressure tank b/c ours got a leak, then had to run for connections b/c Mr. Cheapie Pants tried to reuse the old ones rather than listen to me and get new ones....and if you've seen my kidding thread you know Austin spit out a perfect little DEAD doeling I had to revive...and a buckling...so now we're up to 7 bottle babies and 10 milkers, 3 of who are recent FF's who like to make my chore routine a challenge.

And he's going back to work Monday and leaving me w/ all this...the twerp.  

Oh, wait ....Tues I'm expecting 150 chicks....that'll help.  

Still can't do laundry, flush the toilets, etc. b/c DH has the water shut off...haven't eaten today except a donut at the dealership this morning and a pack 'o crackers....can't cook either, no water....

I'm HUNGRY.


----------



## autumnprairie

forget calgon you need a spa day or weekend and a helper while you are away.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Roll farms

The greenhouse is assembled.






All that holds these panels in place are 'modified paper clips' - look around the edges in this pic






So we are going to use silicone caulk around every panel and tomorrow I'm going in search of the best duct tape I can find (waterproof) to go across every seal, too.
There's NO way that the panels will stay in w/ those clips alone in 50 mph gusts.

DH is going to put some shelves in for me tomorrow and then hopefully we'll put it in place.  And then....I'll be a seed-startin' fool!
And he's finally decided it should go where I originally wanted it (by my flowerbeds) instead of where HE wanted it (by the garden)...I just had to wait for it to be his idea...

While taking pics of the last 2 preggos I got pics of some other goats....
These are the "Screamers" - the 4 who've kidded in the last 2 wks.  They never.shut.up. EVER.  MAAAAAAAAAAH.   I hate first fresheners, they're such drama queens...






And these guys didn't get freshened this year, so they have no idea why the others are screaming...but join in anyway.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The greenhouse is assembled.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/greenhouse.jpg
> 
> All that holds these panels in place are 'modified paper clips' - look around the edges in this pic
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/cllips.jpg
> 
> So we are going to use silicone caulk around every panel and tomorrow I'm going in search of the best duct tape I can find (waterproof) to go across every seal, too.
> There's NO way that the panels will stay in w/ those clips alone in 50 mph gusts.
> 
> DH is going to put some shelves in for me tomorrow and then hopefully we'll put it in place.  And then....I'll be a seed-startin' fool!
> And he's finally decided it should go where I originally wanted it (by my flowerbeds) instead of where HE wanted it (by the garden)...I just had to wait for it to be his idea...
> 
> While taking pics of the last 2 preggos I got pics of some other goats....
> These are the "Screamers" - the 4 who've kidded in the last 2 wks.  They never.shut.up. EVER.  MAAAAAAAAAAH.   I hate first fresheners, they're such drama queens...
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/screamers.jpg
> 
> And these guys didn't get freshened this year, so they have no idea why the others are screaming...but join in anyway.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/yearlings.jpg


Great looking green house. You have a lot of beautiful girls. I am sorry to ask, but how come when it's their first freshening, they never shut up?  Sorry new to this whole thing. I am wanting to learn though. Who is the one sticking her head through the fence? She sure is beautiful. Love the black does too.


----------



## RPC

I always love seeing your pictures. It looks like you sure had another productive day. Well have a good rest of your weekend and help me send black doeling vibes to Levi.


----------



## Roll farms

The one  w/ her head through the fence is Lacey, a FF yearling Nubian.

They're screamy b/c they A) just pushed out kids B) are new to being milked and C) are in a new pasture / pen where everyone is 'mean' to them.  I bring them in 2x a day to eat / get hay, but they gotta learn to live like the 'big girls' soooo...the rest of the time they're out there being picked on by the "boss goats"...and they want their mommy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The one  w/ her head through the fence is Lacey, a FF yearling Nubian.
> 
> They're screamy b/c they A) just pushed out kids B) are new to being milked and C) are in a new pasture / pen where everyone is 'mean' to them.  I bring them in 2x a day to eat / get hay, but they gotta learn to live like the 'big girls' soooo...the rest of the time they're out there being picked on by the "boss goats"...and they want their mommy.


Lacey sure is pretty. Thank you very much for answering my questions, it's sure appreciated.


----------



## Roll farms

Mornin'.

It's chilly, windy, and rainy.  :/
I have to face 4 buildings, 2 coops, 10 milkers, and a kid room full of hungry babies alone for the first time since October.  (DH went back to work this morning.)

I woke up w/ a wierd pain in my lower left side.  I feel like I pulled a muscle or strained something, but felt fine when I went to bed last night....??  So I'm waiting for the ibuprofen to kick in so I can stand upright before I head out.

It was beautiful here yesterday, I started to clean the porch of all the leaves / yard crap that blows in....then my MIL arrived and stayed for 2 hours.  I could have kept working but it would have been rude, so instead I stood around and talked to her.

DH did get 18 tubes of silicone put into every crack and crevice of the greenhouse.  It's 'curing' now.  It's supposed to be nice starting tomorrow so hopefully we'll get it moved out this week and I'll be using it by the weekend.

This sure does feel like Monday.  Here's hoping all of us get through it w/ minimal scarring.


----------



## autumnprairie

Good Luck today and I hope that pain goes away.


----------



## redtailgal

Mornin' Roll.........Hope you get to feeling better.  Hug a few goats for me today, ok?


----------



## elevan

Good morning.  I hope your pain works itself out and that you have a relatively easy day since it's the first in a while on your own.


----------



## Roll farms

Right now....I'm shaving poodles.  

I hate shaving poodles.  Fiddles, whom I adore, is a total butthead when it comes to having his feet 'done'...5# of wiggling, whiny crybaby.  UGH.


----------



## jodief100

Is shaving poodles better or worse than shaving Pyrs?  My Snowy hates to be shaved and has broken loose from her ties when I do.  I have to shave her in the barn and ignore the mess.  I didn't have to shave Jack last year, he was just a little pup but this year I am going to find out if 150 lbs of Pyr is going to coperate or not.


----------



## redtailgal

I am washing a lizard who is a total whining butthead about having his spikes cleaned.


----------



## Roll farms

Jodie, I'd rather shave Booger, Edge, and Gus 3x than Fiddles 1x.

Bigger, less tedious parts to work with, you're not all bent over, and they don't whine / wiggle near as much as Fiddles does.

We used to get something from the vet to knock Razor out, he was always terribly matted and had to be shaved...and didn't like it ONE BIT.
Edge we can usually just cut the butt fluff off of her and get by ok.

The pain from this morning pretty much eased off, but I ate supper and now it's back worse than ever.  I can't stand upright, it feels like someone's got my guts in their hand, squeezing them.  OUCH.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

This may be a TMI thing.   I don't know your medical history but it could be an ovarian cyst rupturing. Not sure what your cycle is, if you have all your bits still, etc.  Just a thought.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Pain should always be checked if you don't know where it's coming from or why it's there imo.  I hope it's nothing, but I hope you can get it checked out.


----------



## Roll farms

Well I got up at 3 am for work and....no pain.

Now, at around 8:30 am...it's coming back.  Wierd!

At least it was gone long enough to let me go in.  I got off at 8am so I could feed, milk, etc.  Decided I needed to have coffee first...


----------



## Roll farms

My pain has a timer.  It comes around 8 am, leaves by 9am.  Comes back at 4pm, gone by 5pm.  Wth???

In answer to your question, SFC, I still have all my 'bits'.   Never had any probs. w/ them before but I suppose anything's possible.  In fact my husband thinks I'm the bees knees b/c all the menfolk he's worked with / hung out with have wives w/ 'female troubles' or who have PMS-type issues.  He's heard a few really awful horror stories about ladies who are sick the whole time or in pain / can't function.... He always says, "You'd never even know she has a period."

I got a tremendous amount of stuff done yesterday but I have a mountain of stuff ahead of me...I love spring, but wish I could just skip over the icky parts and do the fun stuff.
I need to spray the driveway for weeds.  We have a big driveway / parking area and it goes down to the barn.
Gotta spray the fronts (N. facing) sides of the garage, house, and barns....ugly green moss growing on them.
Need to clean out the flower beds (not yet, we may still get frost and the leaves are protecting the plants).
Gotta get potting mix and such ready for the seeds I want to plant in the greenhouse.
And about 782 other things....

I'll be glad when DH gets used to working again.  So far he comes home, whines for a while, eats, sleeps in his chair, then wakes up and complains about having to do it again the next day, then goes to bed.  FUN!

Today I'll be cleaning out the silkie pen (I really should take pics so y'all can see it, DH put it in his bunny barn and it's pretty cool.)
Gotta take a couple baby goats to the vet later....minor issues.
Start on the above list.....

I got some baby goat pics yesterday, if I get a chance (it rains or I'm stuck waiting for someone later) I'll get 'em posted.
Have a glorious day, folks.


----------



## Roll farms

Sweet merciful heavens I need a case of Calgon.

This morning after chores I cleaned the silkie pen and got half the porch cleaned off.

The hatchery I ordered chicks from called, they won't be shipping on time...so then I had to call / email the various people who're buying some to tell them NOT to come this weekend...

Had to take a couple baby goats to the vet at 1pm (one had a salivary cyst, the other was peeing out his umb. cord - both fixed now), then run home and bottle feed, then head to the license branch to get DH's new truck titled, then run back home to meet customers.  (Keep in mind we're out in the boonies so when we go, it's at least a 30 mintute 'run' to town.)  

Dealt w/ the 2 customers and noticed Levi wasn't eating her dinner...and had goo....oh great, she's in labor.

Delivered those twins and then had to feed, milk, etc.  Got all that squared away and it was about time to bottle feed the older kids and milk out Levi's colostrum.

Now I'm waiting for 10pm so I can feed the newborns again.

Tomorrow I have someone coming to buy a cold frame I no longer need, then when DH gets home we're delivering the 2 preggo LaManchas to their new owner.  I hope to finish the porch (having a big porch is nice but keeping it free from leaves is a PITB.) and maybe get started filling some seed starting stuff w/ potting soil.


----------



## Roll farms

Took everything off the porch, hosed the dust / dead spiders / etc. off, hosed the porch down, then cleaned the windows.  I tried to use my magic powers to get everything to go back where it belongs mentally but....it didn't work....so I had to do it manually.  

When DH got home we busted through chores then loaded up the 2 preggo LaManchas and took them to their new home.  *whew*  I was starting to worry that they'd kid here.

Then we disbudded 2 kids.

I fried some Pete's Pride pork fritters and we had those and fresh cut veggies for supper, I was too tired to do anything more complicated.

Now I'm fittin' to take a shower and then collapse in my chair w/ Fiddles...until it's time to feed the babies.

Hope everyone's having a good week.


----------



## redtailgal

if you ever get those magic powers figured out, let me in on the trick.  I'd like to use that tactic myself.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> if you ever get those magic powers figured out, let me in on the trick.  I'd like to use that tactic myself.


X2


----------



## KinderKorner

Oh my gosh! After looking more at your website I realized that your Nubian Foxy Gal has the same sire as my two spotted Nubians! It's a small world!


----------



## elevan

6 degrees of separation and you two are separated by goats!


----------



## KinderKorner

http://sixpointfarm.com/index.html

This is where I got them. 

Mama's were really nice.

Daddy was huge. Only thing I didn't like about him was he was steep in the rump. But he was a beauty! She doesn't have him anymore though.


----------



## Roll farms

I bought Foxy direct from Bonafide's breeder, Risin' Creek.
That's where our first registered Nubian, Dolly, came from years ago.

The top doe on this page is Bonafide's mama, so Foxy's grandma.

http://risincreek.com/senior_does


----------



## Roll farms

Well, it was a productive week, but I didn't get done near as much as I'd wanted to.  I always try to do the less fun stuff on my to-do list first, so that it doesn't end up being put off.  I could stay home today and finish but....nah.

DH's bff has heard us talk about the Amish stores we go to and wanted to go for a long time, but we could never line up a time when he had the money.  We finally planned a trip for today so off we go.

I'll be going back in 3 wks to hit the Amish greenhouses.  The plants over there are just sooo much healthier looking and better priced than the Big Box Stores here have.

I'm still waiting for MY greenhouse to move out of the garage....DH bought a different type of silicone the 2nd time and it's not curing as well as the 1st kind did....and there's a big old woodpile where the greenhouse is going so it's got to be moved, too.

The darn weeds are going crazy in the driveway.  I was going to spray the other day but there has been a 'chance' of rain every day.  It hasn't rained, so I could have sprayed Monday and been fine....but just as sure as I did, it would have rained....ugh.

Some variety of creeping vine weed from hades has invaded one of my flower beds.  It's going DOWN, even if I have to kill the other plants near it.  I have plenty more flowers I can put in there later, I'm not battling this vile thing every year like I do that creeping purple ivy stuff in other places. 

Better shut up and hit the barns if we're gonna leave on time....have a great weekend.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Last year I tried a "natural" weed killer. One gallon of vinegar, one cup of salt. Bring the vinegar to a boil, add the salt, boil for five minutes then cool. Spray on leaves - DEAD.

I had to use it on the poison ivy because I was worried about the goats getting sick if I used chemicals. 

It's not rain proof, but fairly cheap and not harmful to the critters!


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks for the tip.  

I forgot to tell y'all.....Our Togg does that we sold?  One had a buckling a few weeks ago, pure Togg.
The other one kidded last night, a little SOLID WHITE doe w/ a black triangle on her neck....sired by Freeney!

I'll try to remember to post a pic when she brings her to be disbudded.


----------



## RPC

Wow that is soo weird. I can not wait to see it.


----------



## Roll farms

Do NOT take a rabbit addict and his buddy to a place w/ lots of rabbits for sale.

It won't end well.

You'll bring home another breed.....*sigh*

Now we have Opal Mini Rex, one broken, one solid.  Technically the broken isn't here, he's not weaned, and we 'gave' him to DH's bff....but he'll live here.  I'll get a pic of the solid doe soon.

Ate too much good food, got some good stuff in Amish country, and tomorrow the boys are getting the woodpile out of my driveway and putting my greenhouse in it's place.


----------



## Roll farms

Started off the day by disbudding a baby for the folks who bought our toggs.  This kid was sired by Freeney....she looks like a kiko!!







Got the greenhouse moved out of the garage.  It barely fit through the garage door.  *whew*
DH hooked it up to his bobcat and dragged (drug?) it to it's new home....I'm not crazy about the spot but.....it's outside now so yay.






Even got quite a bit o' stuff started today. 






First we had to split / stack all the wood that's been in our driveway since we had all those trees cut down last fall.






Every piece of that was done today.  I'm whipped.

Here's a 'before' shot of my garden.  We had a really, really, really mild winter and the parts I didn't cover w/ plastic got taken over by some vile vine....who I intend to kill tomorrow.  Lots of plans for this space in the next month.






I told y'all the other day I'd take some bunny barn pics so here they are....this is the awesome silkie pen DH made for me....






To clean it, the whole front rolls out and you can just scoop the shavings (or sweep them) and roll it back in place.





This is all his 'stuff' - tattoo kit, 'display table', etc. etc.






All the cages






The new mini rex doe - Ida Ho (her future hubby is to be named Tater Tot)






Blinky, the NZ doe 






Bambi, a Silver Fox w/ 3 kits in the nestbox






The Flemish nestbox w/ 9 (yes, 9!!) kits






Our new SF doe we picked up last night...she's got a blue dam and the buck she's bred to has a blue sire.






"Red" Foxx, one of our SF bucks (he's got a lot more silvering than I'd like but we'll use him on does who need more)






Our new FG  baby doe, Scrambler






Our Jr. Silver fox doe, Vivica


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I love the silky pen!


----------



## Queen Mum

Wowzers!


----------



## autumnprairie

awesome pics thanks, I want a green house now  I will have to find a place on my 1/2 acre that is left ( the goats have a 1/2 and I get the other half)


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> awesome pics thanks, I want a green house now


I have greenhouse envy too  :/  Gonna have to add that to my list...


----------



## Roll farms

So today I didn't get much done and have been in a bit of a grumpy mood.

I had 4 people lined up to buy chicks.  The hatchery sent them late, by 4 days.  In that 4 days, I've gotten 4 emails or phone calls..."Went ahead and got my chicks at TSC (or rural king) so I won't be needing any of yours" so now I've got 120 extra chicks.  
I guess the lure of chicks under their noses made it impossible to wait 4 more days.  :/

150 chicks is a lot.   Ran an add on C-list and got NO hits so far.

I was supposed to have to work at 5 am tomorrow, and had a 4-H meeting tonight, so I tried to make myself take a nap today...basically wasted 1.5 hrs just lying there b/c I didn't sleep....and then work calls and tells me not to come in, it was a small truck...so much I coulda been out doing instead of trying to sleep...for nothing.

And I put off spraying weeds b/c there was a chance of showers / storms........then it didn't rain.

Tomorrow WILL be a better day...................right?


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> So today I didn't get much done and have been in a bit of a grumpy mood.
> 
> I had 4 people lined up to buy chicks.  The hatchery sent them late, by 4 days.  In that 4 days, I've gotten 4 emails or phone calls..."Went ahead and got my chicks at TSC (or rural king) so I won't be needing any of yours" so now I've got 120 extra chicks.
> I guess the lure of chicks under their noses made it impossible to wait 4 more days.  :/
> 
> 150 chicks is a lot.   Ran an add on C-list and got NO hits so far.
> 
> I was supposed to have to work at 5 am tomorrow, and had a 4-H meeting tonight, so I tried to make myself take a nap today...basically wasted 1.5 hrs just lying there b/c I didn't sleep....and then work calls and tells me not to come in, it was a small truck...so much I coulda been out doing instead of trying to sleep...for nothing.
> 
> And I put off spraying weeds b/c there was a chance of showers / storms........then it didn't rain.
> 
> Tomorrow WILL be a better day...................right?


 I hope you have a better day tomorrow


----------



## RPC

Kim tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful high of 86 and sunny I heard. You can spray those weeds tomorrow. Plus I bet people will start calling soon and come get those chicks this weekend. Tomorrow is another day just make the best of it is all we can do


----------



## daisychick

Tomorrow will be a better day.   

I have 75 chicks that I am keeping for extra days on purpose.   I have 4 people who want them at age 6 weeks so they don't have to run a heat lamp.  So I will grow them out for 6 weeks for them and then charge them more.    It works out great for me.  If you are stuck with any, advertise the girls as "started pullets" and people go crazy for them.  Make sure you charge at least double the newborn chick price.  I charge $5 for 6 week old chicks.   I hope you are able to sell yours quickly so you aren't stuck with them, but if not try the "started poultry" thing.


----------



## Roll farms

21 gallons of weedkiller put down on the garden and driveways.  
That 3 gallon backpack sprayer got heavier every fill up. 

OK, that chore's done....but I still have a long list, and of course all of it needs done 'first'.....  I love to see spring but she sure wears me out.

Sold 6 australorp chicks and gave away 45 RIR roo chicks today, then disbudded 2 goat kids.  
Lined up buyers for some of the Flemish and took a couple 'goat emergency' phone calls.
One was a newborn w/ scours and of course they tell me they'll go get the meds tomorrow.  *sigh*  I offered to give her a dose for tonight but no, they're too busy.
(expecting to hear later that the kid died....)
The other was the folks who bought Yoda.  She has blood on her tail and they were sorta freaked out, thinking she might have worms.  I explained that does pass blood after kidding so....it's normal.  They felt sorta silly but are relieved.

Fixed supper and now I'm gonna go shower all the weedkiller off of me and hit my chair.

Hope everyone else had a productive / nice day today.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sounds like you had a productive day!
Only 99 more chicks to find a home for!


----------



## RPC

Well I bet it feels nice to know you got the drive way done and it was a nice day for it. So Yoda kidded alright I am guessing for those people. That's always good. I hope you get as much done tomorrow as you would like too.


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah....Yoda gave them TWIN DOES out of Bullitt.....the turd.

eta, if I'd kept her, she'da had twin bucks...........


----------



## RPC

Yes she would have.


----------



## Roll farms

After chores I ran to a town about 20 min. away to get chicken feed, then to TSC for goat feed, which is in the opposite direction another 20 minutes.  Also stopped for a couple human necessities at Meijer.  Got home and put the feed away, and then started cleaning leaves out of flower beds.  DH came home and we did the feeding and cleaned the gen. pop. stall, which had 12" of bedding / manure built up since last fall.

*holding my nose*

That stuff was RIPE.  

We've never been able to clean it out in March before, it's usually too wet until May or so...probably would have topped the record 16" we had built up last year.  
Alas, my sunshiney reprieve is over, rain forecasted for tomorrow and Friday.  But having a week straight of SUNSHINE sure was nice.

Gonna try and catch up on paperwork if it does rain tomorrow.

The breeder where Penny (black Ob) came from emailed me today, he's got a newborn black Ob buckling he'll sell me cheap....but I can't run to OH to get it.......ugh.


----------



## Roll farms

I just sent payment for the black Ob buck, I couldn't help myself.....

The breeder has a friend coming through Ft Wayne on Saturday that can meet me....that's only 45 min. away.

Have a beautiful day~


----------



## daisychick

I knew you probably couldn't resist.     congrats on the new addition.


----------



## redtailgal

So thats how that works.........

ok, so next time you have a lil spotted doeling..........have a friend come thru NC....and I'll just go pick her up.........


----------



## Roll farms

I actually have NO business buying a buck to breed to ONE doe, esp. when that ONE doe *always* has kidding problems....I swore I was going to breed her to a Nigerian next time.....*sigh*

All I can think of are little black Oberhasli babies of my own.

So now....I have to plan ahead to practically starve Penny for the last mo. of her pregnancy...I'll make sure she's in good shape before I breed her, then hold back on grain for the last 4 wks hoping to prevent a 13# kid.  (She's had 10,11, and 12# bucklings in the past).

I'll post pics of "Buttin' Heads Eye O' the Tiger" when I get him home Saturday....


----------



## Roll farms

OMG - I am lmbo over here....I just checked my email and ANOTHER Ob breeder I know sent an email, "Hey Kim...I have 4 doe kids available if you're interested."

So...guess I'ma get a little doeling to help justify the little buckling.  Heh.


----------



## redtailgal

S. U. C. K. E. R.


----------



## Roll farms

G.A.S.....I gots it.....and I have the t shirt to prove it.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Miss Roll Farms is at it again... 







 Congratulations on the new additions.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the new additions! Not sure if you are getting the Buttin'Heads boy from Tom but I have been emailing with him lately since we are planning to move somewhere around his area and move closer to Columbus.


----------



## Roll farms

Yup, gettin' him from Tom.  He knows I have an addiction for black obs and tempted me w/ this little black boy...he's an enabler, and your'e moving closer...ha ha.

A friend of his is bringing him to me in Ft Wayne tomorrow.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## KDailey

congrats on the new additions 

And I always love reading your journal and seeing your pictures. Keep it comin!


----------



## RPC

Are we going to get to see pictures of this kid?????? Sorry to be the impatient one.


----------



## autumnprairie

RPC said:
			
		

> Are we going to get to see pictures of this kid?????? Sorry to be the impatient one.


X2


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations!


----------



## autumnprairie

what a cutie


----------



## elevan




----------



## redtailgal

Shes adorable!


----------



## Roll farms

Psst, RTG, that's the boy....Tiger.


----------



## redtailgal

was sleep deprived...........cut me some slack.


----------



## RPC

Very nice.


----------



## Roll farms

Jeff bought me a 2nd Ob doe....I picked one out and then I said I'd like the other one, and made puppy eyes at him...and it worked.  Pics soon!


----------



## RPC

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lucky you always get new ones LOL  Well enjoy all those new babies.


----------



## redtailgal

Hey......will you make some more puppy eyes at him an' tell him that I need some spotted does, and to just drive you and the does to visit me?


----------



## Roll farms

Sorry, RTG, I reserve the puppy eyes for emergencies..like new goats.  If I use 'em too much, they stop working - sorta like the boy who cried wolf.     

OK.  Now I gotta tell you about the trip to get the boy (literally haven't sat down long enough to do so this weekend.)  Probably end up telling you 'bout the rest of the weekend, too.

I didn't have a clue where I was even going to pick him up, until Saturday morning about 5 mins. before I left.  The lady who brought him to Ft. Wayne to meet me, had a kidding emergency that kept her in her barn until midnight Friday night and didn't get back to me, so all I knew was "near Ft Wayne at 8am."  She was coming from Columbus, OH en route to Chicago, IL and bringing me my boy somewhere in the middle.

I woke up to an email that said, "I'll text you what road I'm coming into IN/ Ft. Wayne in the morning and you can GPS it."
I was a bit grumpy b/c it was 4:30 am (had to bottle feed / milk before I left) and A) My phone doesn't text and B) I don't HAVE G.P.S.
So I emailed back and told her I didn't HAVE either, I'd need to know SOMETHING so I could mapquest it.

I go down to the barn and come back up to an email that says, "Leaving my house now."  And that's it.  

       

GREAT......but there are only 782bazillion roads in IN that lead into Ft. Wayne and I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT ONE TO BE ON!!!!!

So I sorta just sat here, stunned....wondering what to do...do I just get on I-69 and go North and hope or......say forget it....?
She finally calls me at 7:30am to tell me she's coming in on 30.  So I took a really fast look at Map Quest and took off.

And got lost.  Well, not really lost, lost...but I went 20 miles out of the way or so.  (I blame it on the fact that I didn't get to do my usual "stare at mapquest route 20 times before a trip" OCD thing.   And it coulda been worse, I coulda been further along before I got that "I think I went the wrong way." feeling.

SOooooooo finally we meet up and I get him in my jeep and she wants to jabber and complain about the customer she's taking goats to in Chicago.  I gave her 40$ for her trouble (she fed the lil dude for 2 days and hauled him to me) and off I go....

Got stuck in a traffic snarl on the way home b/c of a 'wide load' being hauled that was being escorted by 6 state cops....made the trip take an extra 25 minutes.

Came home and unloaded him, then had to clean the chick totes, do laundry, clean the kid's room in the barn, put new straw down in the GP stall (rained all night), and pasteurize the milk I hadn't had time to do before I left.  DH came home from work, loaded up the log splitter, and took off to his BFF's to help him split wood, since he helped us split ours.

Speaking of chick totes....some of the chicklets...







Then we all met up and ate at Mi Pueblo, my oft-mentioned fav. place to eat on earth....great food and it's cheap, too.....

After that we took off to go 'look' at a rabbit someone had offered DH.  Only thing is, if we took her, we had to take her cage, too.  This cage is ginormous....we didn't know that....and ain't fittin in DH's truck b/c of the topper....so we decide to come home and get DH's bff's truck (no topper) to get it.  The people w/ the bunny tell us we can use their truck instead, so we load up the cage (took 4 of us to lift it) and head home in this rusty, rattly old truck that I'd be scared to go to the store in....but will probably last longer than the new cars made today, in truth.

Here's the cage....It's huge.  And yes, that's a skylight in the roof.  And there's a 'loft' where she can climb up and bask in the sun.....  






And here's the doe.  She's a 6 yr old ????.  But DH is a sucker for blue so.....we have a new bun.







Come home to egg customers waiting on us.  Sell them their eggs, unload the cage (Thank goodness for the bobcat b/c there were only the 3 of us here) and take the truck back.

THEN it's time to feed, milk, etc. so we do that and then disbud the new Ob boy.  

Watched a movie, sent Tater (Dh's bff) home, and went to bed.

Today....got up, got chores done, milk pasteurized, and took off to go look at 1 Ob doe.  Fell in love, made the puppy eyes, and brought home 2.

Felene - her dam is awesome, I chose her b/c of her mom's udder and size.  She's a big girl for an Ob, hoping Felene will be, too.






And Reece Cup - I just LOVED her mostly-black face.  She's the one I made puppy eyes for...






A shot of the 3 of them together.  I'm officially back in the Oberhasli business.  






Got them home / put away and then DH had to run over to his mom's and write out checks to pay her bills (she's never written a check in 79 years).  While he was gone I started attacking the weedy mess that is my garden.  This is the pic I posted last week of it....






Today after I got done.....






The "plan" right now is to build raised beds throughout and put mulch down in between (on top of the plastic) to walk on.

Had a customer come to get the last 2 Nubian boys for 4-H wethers, then we did PM chores / milking, etc. and I made fried chicken, mashed taters, gravy, and peas for dinner.
Was supposed to have another customer coming for buns but....she had a sick calf and we're postponing til later.

I decided that I may as well just sell the 4 turkey hens I have (one was *supposed* to be a gobbler) since I can't find an RP tom to use on them.  Plus, I really don't need one more thing to do (run the incubator to hatch them, then have to clean it and brood them).  I like having them but...I got enough goin' on, I think.  

Soooo tomorrow I have 3 difft. people coming to get turkeys.  And hopefully some chicks!

Put the greenouse out 1wk ago today and today we have:

SPROUTS!






Some other random pics - 
One of the chicken pens 






The GP girls in their newly cleaned out stall.....






I took this one just as it was getting dark, so I had to tweak the lighting.... but this is my 'big' flower bed I'm fittin' to redo.






So there's my weekend....hope you folks had a great one.


----------



## RPC

Busy, Busy, Busy you are.Well I hope you enjoyed atleast most of it. Congrats on the new Obs they are pretty cute, is Valentine your only boer keeper kid this year? I didn't know rabbits lived to be 6 years old so good luck with her I hope you get some nice kits. I played with a little blue mini rex last night at my friends. It turns out she doesn't own any of the rabbits anymore. They are all the 4-H kids and they bring them to her to breed and raise the kits until they are weaned and then they come pick them all up. I was surprised people did that. She did say she might be able to see if some of the kids will want to sell some if you are interested. I told her you may want a caster. and I think the blue one was a buck so that's the second blue buck for this family. She had 1 red kit and some opals and castors. Well get some rest tonight.


----------



## Roll farms

I forgot to throw in to the weekend's accomplishments that we also trimmed all 3 buck's hooves, and dosed them w/ ivermectin injections and 7dust.   
Seems Chaos and Bullitt have 'a funk' of some kind, giving them crusty ickies on their backs.  Figured we may as well treat Freeney, too, or else the 'funk' would leave the other 2 and run to him.
We treated Bullitt w/ ivo a week ago and dusted all 3, then noticed when we did Chaos' feet today that he had 'the funk' too....the white fur on his back hid his better.

We also discovered that Bullitt's big fat head will no longer fit in the milk stand stanchion.  

That's ok about the mini rex, the breeder we got ours from told me she bred her castor pair, hoping to get us a doe kit.


----------



## autumnprairie

It amazes me how much work you get done in a day/ weekend. Love the pictures. your garden and flower beds look awesome


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Boy, I felt dizzy after reading how your weekend went!


----------



## redtailgal

The chicks are adorable.  I am STRONG.  I will not get any chicks. I will not get any chicks.  (sigh, I go thru this every spring, how long does the addiction last?)

Your flowerbeds are in SUCH better shape than mine. I am sooooooo jealous.

And that rabbit cage.  Um, dont laugh.  *Can I download the pic that you posted of it?*  I really really like that design, and with a very minor modifications could be an excellent outdoor habitat for Elroy to have for this summer.


----------



## Roll farms

Yes ma'am, you can use it.  

Chick totes cleaned, milk done, critters fed, and 2 turkeys gone.

Waiting on a friend to get here so we can go to WalMart and then she's taking a turkey.

Tonight the last turkey's leaving at 6:30 and tomorrow's my 'truck day' so I'll be going in to work at 5am.....nobody bug me tonight after 8pm, ok?


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Congrats on the Obers!    Just curious, I thought you couldn't register black bucks?


----------



## Roll farms

You can as experimentals ....the kids will 'only' be recorded grade, BUT w/ great genetics and....It's not like I sell bagoobles of registered show obs, anyhoo.

The udders behind these guys are awesome.  If people are more interested in what the papers have written on them than production / quality....meh, who needs em.


----------



## RPC

Oh I forgot to tell you my new favorite mini-rex is the harlequin. She has 2 and they are so cool looking. I am glad they are breeding you a caster doe.


----------



## Roll farms

I want Harlequins  Badly....  Can't find any


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Well that's awesome you found them, and I can't wait to see lots of Ober kid pics!  Guess I need to practice waiting patiently.  



			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> I want Harlequins  Badly....  Can't find any


I tell ya, you really should just drive to MD...although now that you got your buck you don't need to...BUT, my friend is getting some Harlequins and there's a breeder not too terribly far.


----------



## RPC

So are you saying that if they decide to sell them you may be interested if one is a doe? Now these 2 can not be shown themselves because to be shown they have to be a broken harlequin. These 2 are not broken but they say if you breed them to anything else they should have broken according to the genetics.


----------



## Roll farms

Yes, Roger, I'd LOVE a doe.  PLEASE try when you see them again, or give 'em my number and have them call me if ever they get one.

A friend of mine went to a show this past weekend w/ instruction to find me one, but no luck.  

So last night, after I got the milking / feeding done....one of the people who backed out of buying their share of the chicks called needing DiMethox.
Heh.  I read her her pedigree, as my late FIL whould have said.  (The chick thing isn't the only thing she's done to me, it was just the icing on the cake, so to speak....)

I explained that I'm tired of being "Good old Kim" who everyone falls back on when they need something....and not treated w/ the same respect.

She apologized, and asked what it'd take to get some DiMethox.  I said, "Take your 8 chicks and gimme a $20.00 bill."  
Then someone else called, needing scurs on Togg bucklings reburned....then another friend came to get her turkey / bring me eggs.  Then I went to bed.

Now I'm waiting for someone to come pick up eggs, then I gotta run DH's nephew to TSC for boxes (heaven forbid he ask for them while I WAS THERE....  ) and drop 5 chicks off in town.

THEN it'll be time to bottle feed the kids.

Then...I might just sit on my butt for a lil while, til time for PM chores.  It's too chilly out to wanna play outside long.  Those 88 dg days last week spoiled me...normally a 55dg day in March would feel like spring, but I have been cold all day.

Have a wonderful afternoon....


----------



## RPC

Ok well I might be back over there this weekend so I will talk to them and let them know about the harlequin bunny.


----------



## bonbean01

RollFarms...just have to say...I see your avatar and I believe that is the neatest, cutest little kid I've ever seen...beautiful!!!  We have hair sheep, but if ever I was to add goats...I'd want that one...not that you'd give it up...LOLOL...what an amazingly beautiful little animal!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Thank you!  We're awful proud of her, too.  

Even if she IS the single brattiest kid I've ever seen....she's special and she knows it!


----------



## Roll farms

I got so much done today, I should take tomorrow off.  

Cleaned the house chicks' totes and fed/watered them, fed, milked, etc., ran the sweeper, did a load of laundry, burned the trash, cleaned the silkie pen in the bunny barn, and the 'chick barn' pen of young silkies.  Took all those shavings down to the barn and dumped them into a low, wet spot in the doorway of the GP pen.

Raked up all the loose / waste hay in both barns, put that in the wheelbarrow to use next time it rains and the GP pen floods.

Sprayed 50% of the yard (as far as the hose would reach) w/ weed killer.  Got inturrupted by a PITA customer and some Amish.  (long story ).

Fried a pound of Jowl bacon then went and did PM chores / milking, then fried 6 eggs and made toast for dinner.

Went out and watered stuff in the greenhouse and potted some wandering jew plant starts.

Helped DH make some hay feeders for the bunnies.

Now I'm waiting for PM bottle feeding so I can jammy up and relax for the night.

It's supposed to be chilly tomorrow, I may stay inside and work on DH's bunny barn sign.

Have  a good night, all.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

You probably did more before 10 am than I did all day. SLOW DOWN will ya. You're making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## elevan

Jowl bacon?


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Jowl bacon?


smoked jowl I believe, it is really good


----------



## Roll farms

Yep, it's like a cross between bacon and ham with a more bacon-y flavor.  Sooo Gooooood.  Next time you're at a 'real' butcher (not the chain stores), buy a pound.  Fry it slow (it burns easily) and see if you don't just LOVE it.

I can't slow down.  DH is working 6am to 5 pm daily (and half-days on Saturdays) so I gotta get this place in shape on my own.  I'm trying to get all the 'bad' chores done so I can play in the dirt guilt-free when the danger of frost is past.  And I despise, hate, loathe, and just plain cannot stand to sweat, so when REAL summer gets here (90degrees and humid) I will only be outside part time....the rest of the time I hide in the AC so I don't wilt like a delicate flower.
HAH!

I still can't decide if Freckles is pregnant or not.  She's certainly fat enough to be...but NO udder.  Can't tell if her tail ligs are hard or not b/c she's skittish / wild and chubby on top of it.  She's barely been given grain for months (about 1/2c 1x a day) and on crappy grass hay so she really shouldn't be this porky, so I'm sorta hopeful, but not really.  We are going to put her into a kidding stall tonight, just in case....she'd be due Saturday if she is.

Regardless, she's leaving next week whether she kids or not.  I didn't 'buy' her, she was one of the rescues I got in October....that was supposed to be taken back by her prev. owner.  He knew I didn't want a doe w/ horns but asked me to keep her for the winter.  A kid out of her was to be my 'fee'....he's unfriended me on FB and no longer taking my calls (I read him the riot act for starving the 3 goats and he got mad), I've tried every way I know how to get him to tell me if he wants her back or not...and he won't answer.  So I will sell her and send him a check for part of it.

I caught up all my paperwork 2 days ago.  I was thrilled to see that I've sold 3100$ worth of goats so far this year.
But devestated to see that I've spent 2500$ on new animals.  Gonna take more than 600$ for hay and feed for the remainder.

Gonna be another 'in the hole' year.  

In my defense, if even part of the 12 dairy bucklings we've had had been does, we'd have made another 1200$ at least.  And if I hadn't lost the no-butt kid and the spotted doeling.  I also 'gave' a wether away (family lost the wether they bought 3 days after they got him home...dunno what caused it but I told them I'd replace it one time...).
And I shoulda probably sold the 'old' goats / sheep that I gave away for meat....but wanted them to get pet homes.

When I stop being a softie I'll make a profit.  Maybe.


----------



## Mamaboid

"When I stop being a softie I'll make a profit.  Maybe."

Yeh, but your life won't be near so rewarding.  Stick with the softie approach, it always pays off in the end.


----------



## Roll farms

Finally got around to DH's bunny barn sign:


----------



## Mamaboid

BEAUTIFUL!!  I love it.  Wow you do beautiful work.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Rolls, you do an AMAZING job!  I am lucky if I can hold the paint brush right, let alone paint with it!  Great job!


----------



## Queen Mum

That is very FUN!


----------



## autumnprairie

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> BEAUTIFUL!!  I love it.  Wow you do beautiful work.


X2 Great job Rolls


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!  I love it.  Wow you do beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> X2 Great job Rolls
Click to expand...

x3
Awesome!


----------



## RPC

I like it Kim


----------



## redtailgal

Wow.....its really nice!  I didnt know you were so artsy!


----------



## Roll farms

I spit out one or two 'artsy' things a year...the rest of the time I'm too busy.  My daughter thinks that it's 'sad' that I've 'given up' on my creative side.  

I tell her I'm still creating...baby goats, pretty flowers, etc.

I got the house cleaned, then DH and I went to Wally World and ran some errands, then went to eat at Mi Pueblo....that queso cheese sauce will be my downfall....I'm addicted to it.

Came home to a lady who's been pestering me about her sickly boer goats (bought elsewhere)....the people who sold them to her won't help her and she's clueless.  One of her does died today.  I told her to come and get some goat milk to bottle raise them on.  She called back and said her husband wanted to go to a sale barn and buy a 'dairy goat' to raise them.



I explained that it's very rare that a GOOD dairy goat ends up at a sale barn....most people keep their good mamas / milkers....and take the sick, mastiits, kicky, bad moms to the sale barn....and that she could very well kill the kids by introducing them to countless unknown diseases.

She came and got some milk finally....I also printed out all my 'new goat owner' info for her.

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Roll farms

So any of you 'regular' readers of my journal may remember the nifty table and wooden goat some friends of ours made us a while back?  We went to visit them today and they gave me:

A WHOLE GOATIE FAMILY!









And they made DH a silver fox bun 






He bought an Amish coloring book and used the animal pics in them as his 'patterns'.  We are so lucky to have such good friends in our lives.  Present Company Included.


----------



## elevan

Those are pretty cool!

What a great idea using a coloring book to get patterns.


----------



## Mamaboid

What wonderfully personal and beautiful gifts.  That is great.  People are wonderful sometimes, aren't they?


----------



## TTs Chicks

Those are great!  What nice friends


----------



## DonnaBelle

Beautiful little goats, and they don't poop!!!  LOL...  It's nice to have friends that loving...


After dusting mine and di-methox this evening, I kinda wish mine were wooden...Not really, but jeeze....


DonnaBelle


----------



## RPC

That's really awesome you sure do have some nice friends.


----------



## Roll farms

I just drove up and down the roads out here for 15 minutes trying to figure out where the dogs who keep coming in my yard  / pooping in my flowerbeds / upsetting my animals are coming from.

Don't it just figure they went up the driveway of one of the biggest jerks in the area.  

I'm gonna get a pic of them in our yard and make the flyer that I spoke of earlier....to the effect of "Keep 'em at home or they get an unmarked grave somewhere else."

I could have TOTALLY taken one out w/ my jeep, and if I was of a crueler mindset, I would have.  It's not the dog's fault, though...it's the #$%%#$ idiot neighbors.


----------



## redtailgal

I've been to the point where I did take a dog out with my car.  It was horrible, and I ALMOST felt ashamed.  I did get out and finished it off with a clean shot to the head immediatly afterwards.

I'd be trying to keep the gun sites on this dog, but he'd been shot before, and shot AT many times, so he was educated.  We could have tried trapping him I guess,  time was of the essence. He mauled livestock, didnt kill them but let them standing sometimes with their intestines hanging on the ground.  

We had a stray Pit Bull come thru yesterday.........Didnt cause any problems, but it worries me.


----------



## Roll farms

I've only seen the stupid neighbor's dogs 1x since I followed them home the other day, and they went *poof* and disappeared before I could get out there w/ my camera.

Been playing in the dirt like mad the last few days.

Sunday we went and got 20 bags of mulch, black plastic, landscape fabric, and I priced what it's gonna cost for the wood for my raised beds.  We're going to have 4 - 8x8', plus the trough I plant taters in, and a few buckets that I set peppers and such out in.  Hoping to get the wood for that stuff next week.
We had to rush back home, bottle feed, and get ready to disbud the 4 kids the LaManchas that I had here briefly had for the folks who bought them - twin BUCKS and twin DOES.
At 4pm we had a family come who've got preggo goats, they wanted to watch / practice milking, see what supplies they need (vs. what you read you need and then never use). and just ask questions.  They stayed 2.5 hrs and hopefully got all the info they'll need now.  We did a few more chores around here then called it a night.

Last year we (I) decided that a flower bed up above the pond would look 'pretty' with wildflowers in it.
DH took the tractor up there and tilled an 8x50' spot up.  I saved seeds all fall from my flowers and 'scattered' some there then, and in spring.
And had a lovely weedpatch.  Too many seeds from the weeds around it...briars, thisltes, and wild carrot took it over.

Soooo....Monday I toted a roll of black plastic, landscape staples, some weedkiller in a 1.5 g sprayer, and scissors (to cut the plastic....thought I'd thought of everything....) over there and...discovered since the dirt had had a year to settle, there were about 982,523 rocks in one section.   So me and my scissors pried them all up.   
I sprayed the area plus a 2' section around it w/ weedkiller.

Then I realized that I grossly underestimated the amount of staples I'd need.....so the rocks came in handy to hold the plastic down.

Did you ever notice how it can be calm as can be until you try to do something w/ a 25x10' piece of something light, then suddenly the wind gusts up to 80mph?
And how a bunch of rocks that feel like they weigh 10# ea, suddenly don't weigh enough to hold their corner of the plastic down.



Probably a good thing I didn't end up bound in that plastic (as it was flapping in the wind) and trip and fall in the pond.  DH woulda went to prison for murder, nobody would have believed he didn't kill me. 


Now, I poke fun at my DH for using the Gator for *everything* - even when he fishes, he will drive it to the pond, then drive around the edge and sit in it and fish....I try to use my own gumption and WALK....but at this point in the game (after nearly losing the plastic to the pond / wind) I decided I needed 'help'.
So I got about 25 bricks and loaded them in the gator and drove back up there (it's about 1/4 mi from the house....too far to carry 25 bricks, even for me....) and used them to hold the plastic down.

Then I played the old-fashioned version of Slinky.  It wasn't any fun.

We put a small electric fence around our garden last year to A) keep Booger the Newfandland w/ big feet out of the mud and B) the coons outta the corn.  It kept our dogs out....but not the coons.  We're not even attempting corn this year and I'm going to do raised beds, so we don't need the fence.  (but we're going to leave the posts up as it seems to deter the dogs....no reason to let them wander in the area and poo where I'll be working).  Fiddles (poodle) seems to like to poo where there's rocks or mulch.  I think he's a cat disguised as a dog.

So I start rolling up the wire.  Man it was a lot of wire.  I get a good sized yarn ball-looking mass of wire going, bend over to unhook some wire from a post and BOINNNNNG - half of it comes unwound and just JUMPS from my hand.  I'd tell ya what I said but I'd probably earn a temporary ban.  Got it all wound back up and kept going and it did the BOINNNNGG thing 2 or 3 more times.  By that point I coulda bit nails and spit tacks.
Then it was time for chores, dinner, and I had to get to bed so I could get up at 3 to be at work by 5am on Tues.

I got off work at 8am, came home and did chores, then started on my 'big' flower bed.  It had 10 yr old plastic / landscape fabric that had been cut and redone several times and a buildup of mulch that had started to decay / turn to dirt, so that weeds were taking over.  AND, some of my perennials (bee balm and missouri primrose) that root vertically were spreading to the point of taking over.  So I pulled out 3 big pots full of starts from that stuff, raked 4 tarp fulls of mulch out, and drug it over to a row of Rose Of Sharon nearby and used it to mulch them.  Removed the old plastic, landscape fabric, and staples.  I had to quit at that point and get chores done, b/c we had someone coming at 5pm for milk.  After she left, DH and I tatted all 12 of the bunny kits (NOT fun).

THEN he mentions, "I'm going to need rabbit feed tomorrow."
Why can't he tell me that...WHEN I'M ALREADY AT TSC?????  I coulda grabbed it when I got off work that morning.  

Today I fully intend to get my new landscape fabric down around the stuff in the big bed before the plants get any bigger.  Going to town requires at least 20 minutes of "go to town" cleaning up (combing of hair, applying chapstick to windburnt lips, washing of face, choosing which ball cap to wear, etc) and 45 mins of driving time, plus shopping time...which was going to steal my 'dirt playing' time....
Soooo...at 7 pm we ran to town for feed....I was gonna go Friday for goat feed so we loaded up on that too.   
Got it put away and then I had to do the pedigrees for the rabbit kits.

The breeder we get our Silver Fox kits from is dropping 4 bunnies off here Thurs - 1 for us and 3 for a lady in Angola.  We're already holding one for a friend in IL.  
We are out of cage space, w/ the 2 litters we have, plus all these 'temporary' residents....so we'll be setting up extra cages tonight.

In other news, my daughter will (hopefully) be coming to visit next week.  The child misses her mama.    Waiting to see if work gave her the time off or not.
If they did, I gotta do some serious cleaning of her 'room'...which is full of paint, windows, etc. from my 'winter projects'....lol.

I'm gonna shut up now and go get morning chores done and play in the dirt some more.  
Trying to remember to get pics before I do anything else....so you can see my progress.


----------



## redtailgal

OK, so I've located enough bricks to border the 50 by 6 foot bed, sooooo I need you to bring our gator over for the day.

Your not gonna bring the gator over are you?  sigh

I'll have to get the tractor and load my bricks in the bucket.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I am so jealous.  You get a lot done in your day.


----------



## Roll farms

Finally remembered to take pics of some spring flowers....now that the big daffodils and hyacinth are done it's not as impressive, but still pretty.  







(I call that flower bed, "The Jungle" and trying to get it back in shape will be next year's project....)

Mini daffodils






I love, love, LOVE parrot tulips.







I have sprouts in the greenhouse!






Ok, here are pics of the project(s) I'm workin' on....

This is the big bed I worked on above the pond a couple days ago...that had the 458,015 rocks in it..... I'll be setting cantaloupe, pumpkins, and watermelon out up there, it can go crazy vining all over and nobody will care.






I forgot to take a 'before' shot, until after I'd removed the mulch, but this is the bed I call "the Big Bed"....it's 50' long, 6' wide - ish.






I came home from work one day to it.  DH got a hair up his bum to build a wooden fence there and I'd been asking for a bigger flower bed for a while, so he built the fence and put the rr ties in while I was gone, and filled it w/ creek-bottom dirt....it's nice and loose and sandy and stuff grows great in it.
He dug some double sheperd's hooks out of the dumpster at work and mounted them to some of the posts, it looks really nice when it's all done up.  (Or - I like to think so...lol)
There's always been perennials in one end and I'd put maters, peppers, and cucs in the other end.
This year we're putting the veggies in raised beds around back soooo....that left me 25' to 'play' with.  


This is what I did w/ all the mulch I raked out of the other one - used it to mulch this row of Rose of Sharon.






Starts I dug up from various places to fill in the 'empty' part of the Big Bed.







The 'empty' part w/ landscape fabric down






35 or so feet completed:






What I have left to get landscape fabric on and mulched, I hope to get it done tomorrow:






And....next week's project:






I mentioned earlier in the journal about some 'vile vining weed' taking over the back flower bed.....well, I used weedkiller on it (that's the crunchy brown stuff in the pic) so now I gotta pull it all out and plant something to fill that space up.

Oh, and 3bc - my dh comes home tonight and says, "That's all you got done?"
Apparently he's not as easily impressed as you are....lol.

I reminded him that 2 hrs of chores in the am, then 2pm bottle feeding, then 4 pm feeding and milking do put a dent in what I can accomplish in a day, 

eta....that big concrete birdbath....I broke the top today (it had a crack in it) trying to move it.  Going to try and come up with a genormous serving dish of some sort to use in it's place.....


----------



## dwbonfire

wow!!! i love all the work you've done, it all looks great! i would love to do things like that in my yard.. right now we are still finishing up the fences and trying to keep all the animals out of the front yard, THEN maybe ill start on doing some flower beds and whatnot.. ill keep coming back to look at your pics as motivation to get some stuff done!  great job!!


----------



## redtailgal

It looks great, all of it!

You've inspired me.  I'll try to share some pics of my beds this week.


----------



## autumnprairie

stopping by to say hi 
love the pics


----------



## Roll farms

FINALLY.  Finally.  finallllyyyyyy....got the big flower bed completed today.

I had it 60% done in one day....then took 3 more to finish.

Every time I'd get started on it again....someone would call, or show up, or it was time to bottle feed, or something.  Thurs. I remembered that my sister's b-day was Saturday and I needed to get a card / get it in the mail....Friday I had to clean house.  Just one thing or another to keep me occupied elsewhere....
I decided it was getting done today, by hook or by crook...and I also got some 'little' flower beds and the front border of the porch mulched, too.

AHHHHHHHHHHH.

I did get a little disgruntled when I discovered some of the mulch we bought is 'dirty' and of a darker color than the other mulch, like it has stump grindings in it.... So I'm dumping / spreading away at near dark last night, notice the color, and assume that the darker stuff is just 'wet' and will dry out to be the same color.  NOPE.  So I had to take out some and replace it w/ the lighter stuff.  They loaded us from 2 different pallets, I'm betting that's the problem.

This morning we loaded up 3 adult rabbits and 3 babies and took off to Limberlost, where our rabbits were 'on display' for kids to pet / see before an Easter Egg Hunt.  
Folks, I was surrounded by children and nobody got hurt, LOL.  A few had to be told to keep their fingers out of cages and NO, you can't HOLD it, but you can PET it...GENTLY....but no real issues.  The rabbits all behaved beautifully and the Flemish Giant was a HIT.  Everyone kept exclaiming over how BIG he is.

Friday we sold 2 rabbits and Freckles, and I got to see Roger - who brought me *awesome* chicken salad - thanks again!
We sold 2 rabbits this afternoon (4-H'ers, not as 'easter bunnies, I'm against 'impulse pets' on holidays...)

I told y'all I broke the concrete top to my birdbath...?  Well, tonight at Meijer DH bought me this big, sort of gaudy thing that LOOKS like your great-aunt Edna's serving plate but really is made to be a birdbath top, lol.  It's so ugly but it's got shades of blue in it and it looks perfect on the blue base I have.  

Tomorrow....DH and I (after dinner at his mama's) will be building my 4 - 8'x8' raised beds.  We're going to fill them w/ pasture dirt (manure that's had time to turn back into dirt) and silt from our currently dried-out creekbed.  Should be some awesomely fertile / easily worked soil.

HAPPY EASTER to all my BYH friends, have a wonderful day w/ your families!!


----------



## redtailgal

Sounds like you had a productive day.

Wanna come work on my monster bed for me?  

LOL at you and the kids..............Ya shoulda been here today.  Your rabbits could have given my goats a break!


----------



## autumnprairie

love hearing about progress and all your hard work
Happy Easter


----------



## RPC

Happy Easter and I am really glad you enjoyed the chicken salad. Freckles is fitting in pretty well and there has not been much fighting. I think it is because she is the biggest. It is funny to see Sky go after her and then when Freckles turn to confront her Sky runs away LOL.


----------



## Roll farms

Are y'all tired of pics yet?

We got the 4 raised beds built Sunday, and today DH made 'plant supports' for them after he got home from work.  They're cattle panels.  I think that should hold some 'maters!






This bed will be for cucumbers on one side, and 'miscellaneous' on the other...so only one support.






Still gotta get some dirt in them and then mulch around them....but it's progress!

Some of the flowerbeds / borders now that I got the mulch put down / old growth out, etc.





















And while I work my butt off....the goats are off eating and having a grand old time....






That stupid dog crapped in the flowerbed again.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Gotta get up at 3am for work....better get off here n' get to bed.  Have a good evening!


----------



## that's*satyrical

Very nice landscaping & pretty flowers!! I really love the last pic of all the goaties too!


----------



## redtailgal

Your beds look so nice and tidy!  I'm so jealous.

(good idea on the cattle panels!)


----------



## elevan

Your flower beds are wonderful and I'm excited to see how your raised beds turn out.



			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> (good idea on the cattle panels!)


I agree.  I'm gonna borrow that idea I think


----------



## TTs Chicks

I for one never get tired of pictures.  You have a beautiful place and goaties.


----------



## autumnprairie

love the pictures


----------



## Roll farms

I'm POOPED, I tell ya.  Tired, tuckered out, etc. etc.

Trying to get a bunch of stuff done before DD gets here to visit tomorrow.  Dh dumped bobcat bucketloads of old manure into the raised beds, I got it all spread out, ran the tire from the bobcat to town to be patched (it blew on us yesterday) and I removed the couch cover / washed it / replaced it (that is like wrestling a 300# sumo guy), burned all the trash, watered all the plants, put out my landscape lights, cleaned her room out so they'll have somewhere to sleep, went and picked up the tire, and now I'm fixin' to do the feedin' so that when he gets home, we can get some 'creek dirt' (good, sandy stuff) to put on top of the 'poop dirt'.

We haven't had any rain in over 2 weeks, it's supposed to rain this weekend and I will be THRILLED.  It's been chilly the past few days (frosts at night) and watering is a cold endeavor.

Hope everyone's having a great week....


----------



## Roll farms

My daughter decided to stay / visit another day.  We're having a good time, only she keeps me up wayyy tooo late, lol.
Haven't gotten anything but basic 'have to' stuff done, so not much farm-stuff to report.

We have to go grocery shopping today, tomorrow I have a 4-H council meeting, Tues. I work and Wednesday......*drumroll* is my annual trip to the Amish Greenhouses.  
I'll be specifically looking for unusual / interesting perennials to add to the 'big' flower bed.  I can't wait!

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## redtailgal

OH OH OH. I wanna go to the Amish Greenhouses with you?

Can I? Can I ? HUH? Can I?  Pretty pretty please, with goat slobbers on top?


----------



## Roll farms

Sho' nuff.  Train's leaving at 10am Weds. morning.  Be here on time, we won't wait for ya.

We're also hitting the *best* buffet in Indiana and going to some Amish groceries.  But the greenhouses....OH, the GREENHOUSES.  

They make what the 'box store' greenhouses have look like crap.


----------



## daisychick

The Amish greenhouses sound like our prison greenhouses.  Yeah I know that sounds really bad in a sentence.    But really the inmates at the local min. security prison were given the chance to start, grow and present to the public all kinds of perennials, annuals and veggie plants.  They put so much care into them and really enjoy getting a chance to do the work.   The tomato plants they put out are amazing and they have the most beautimus flowers I have ever bought.       They don't even get to keep any of the money.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Sho' nuff.  Train's leaving at 10am Weds. morning.  Be here on time, we won't wait for ya.
> 
> We're also hitting the *best* buffet in Indiana and going to some Amish groceries.  But the greenhouses....OH, the GREENHOUSES.
> 
> They make what the 'box store' greenhouses have look like crap.


I am so jealous, I wish I could go. I am glad that you and your DD are having a great time together.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, the neighbor's huge oak tree that lost the top in 2006 and killed one of our does.....lost a branch and took out some buck fence and part of the bunny barn roof today.

If it's not one thing, it's 200 others....*sigh*

Pics - gotta get back out and help w/ cleanup.












Roof damage - outside






inside






eta:  everybody's fine....but DH is MAD.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so sorry to hear that, 
edited for clarification you lost a doe this time or in 2006?

Hope you get it fixed soon


----------



## RPC

Oh man Kim that sucks I am sorry. 

AP they lost the doe in 2006 not this time.


----------



## ksalvagno

Man, you did get some damage. That stinks.


----------



## autumnprairie

RPC said:
			
		

> Oh man Kim that sucks I am sorry.
> 
> AP they lost the doe in 2006 not this time.


Thank you for letting me know


----------



## terrilhb

Oh Rolls I pray everyone is ok. Please let us know when you can.


----------



## Roll farms

Everyone's fine, human and critters.  I'm SO glad Freeney wasn't lying in his usual spot, that's right where the tree landed.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Kim, please tell DH I sure don't blame him for being mad. 

HIS NEW BUNNY BARN!!!

SO DANG SORRY!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That stinks.  So sorry.  And that beautiful Bunny barn.  How does that work, does your neighbor's insurance cover it or is it up to you and your insurance?


----------



## redtailgal

I would be ticked.  Dont blame your hubby one bit.


----------



## Roll farms

Last time this happened we found out that if the neighbor's tree hits us / does damage, that our insurance pays....which makes no sense to us....but we have a $1000.00 deductable.  
DH had someone out yesterday to give an estimate and he said 'around $500.00'.  He's supposed to start repairing it today but said it may take 2 wks to get more green roof metal, so he'll have to use white til the green comes in.
He saw the damage last time and I wasn't very nice when I told him about his #%%$# tree killing our goat then, and DH suggested at least 2x in the last few years that he get that tree removed.
He has seen the damage his trees do repeatedly to our property line fence near the driveway.  After the 3rd time, DH stopped replacing the chain link b/c he got tired of paying for it....all this neighbor's ever said about it at all is ask "How much does a roll of that (chain link) cost these days?" but that's as far as it went.

He's going to take the bill over there and say, "I'm all for being a good neighbor, but this is getting ridiculous." and we'll go from there.

I just took this neighbor, his wife and kids into the bunny barn Friday and let them look at / pet the rabbits....he takes his family for gator rides along the fence line to show them our animals (drive by zoo tour, I guess....?) and he was asking about 'what's that nice new building for?' so I showed him.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

IF the trees have a history of falling, are already damaged, that there is some logical expectancy that they will fall, then THEY are responsible. Not you.  Especially since there is a documented history of this.  Also you can remove ANY limbs that overhang your property even if it is "Their" tree.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I would see if they will pay for damages.  But it seems to me that there should be some responsibility there.


----------



## elevan

That really sucks.



			
				SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> IF the trees have a history of falling, are already damaged, that there is some logical expectancy that they will fall, then THEY are responsible. Not you.  Especially since there is a documented history of this.  Also you can remove ANY limbs that overhang your property even if it is "Their" tree.


----------



## Roll farms

We talked to the neighbor tonight.  I wasn't thrilled w/ his attitude.

"So what do you want ME to do about it?" (Hello, isn't it obvious....?)

"Did you talk to your tree people about removing that tree?" (Yeah...same as I'd talk to my dentist about pulling YOUR teeth, idiot...it's not OUR tree to take down....duh)

"Maybe you should have mentioned having the tree cut down before you put up your barn." (WE DID.  Many times.  You ignored us.)

"Well, trees will just keep falling, you know."  (GEE, ya think???   )

He told us our insurance is responsible, etc. etc. (same response as 6 yrs ago...) but we told him that we have a $1000.00 deductable and we don't see why *we* should be out 500$ to fix what HIS tree did.

Seriously, if one of our trees fell on his stuff....no, we wouldn't like it...but we'd own up to it / pay for it.  Geez.

He said, "I might consider paying half.  Let me talk to my insurance people."


----------



## elevan

Take him to small claims court.


----------



## Mamaboid

elevan said:
			
		

> Take him to small claims court.


X 2

  there is a limit to "being a nice neighbor".  You have done your part to be understanding and patient.  Now you need to protect yourselves from his negligence.


----------



## neener92

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We talked to the neighbor tonight.  I wasn't thrilled w/ his attitude.
> 
> "So what do you want ME to do about it?" (Hello, isn't it obvious....?)
> 
> "Did you talk to your tree people about removing that tree?" (Yeah...same as I'd talk to my dentist about pulling YOUR teeth, idiot...it's not OUR tree to take down....duh)
> 
> "Maybe you should have mentioned having the tree cut down before you put up your barn." (WE DID.  Many times.  You ignored us.)
> 
> "Well, trees will just keep falling, you know."  (GEE, ya think???   )
> 
> He told us our insurance is responsible, etc. etc. (same response as 6 yrs ago...) but we told him that we have a $1000.00 deductable and we don't see why *we* should be out 500$ to fix what HIS tree did.
> 
> Seriously, if one of our trees fell on his stuff....no, we wouldn't like it...but we'd own up to it / pay for it.  Geez.
> 
> He said, "I might consider paying half.  Let me talk to my insurance people."


He sounds like a pain in the behind!


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> Take him to small claims court.


I agree.  Some people just have no sense of responsibility.  I bet if it was your tree breaking his stuff he would be demanding you pay for it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I would definitely take him to court!  Add up all the expenses for every time the tree caused damage, pictures would help too.  I'd consider telling him first, so he has the chance to pay up before you actually have to file, but I'd definitely take him to court if he refuses.  Or maybe DH could accidentally run into the tree with a chainsaw.  


Hey Rolls, one quick question.  A girl is coming to buy the goat kids today (yipeee!!!) and she's got a 3 hour drive home.  I was going to feed them while she's here (they're still on the bottle, b/c she wanted to feed them a bit longer) but I don't know if that is a bad idea for them to have full bellies while riding 3 hours.  They're getting their replacer slightly diluted now, at 3/4 strength instead of full strength (just add the same amount of water and 3/4 the replacer).   I wanted to show her how to do stuff, so I thought it would be helpful for her to make the bottles and feed them here (or at least watch).   What say you?      Oh, and I already told her to bring a few diapers so we can at least put them around their bellies for the ride home (in the back seat of a car).


----------



## Roll farms

Yup, feed 'em.  I always try to send kids on a full belly.  Never had one upchuck yet.  

Heading to Berne, IN today to plant shop, will try to get pics of the Amish greenhouses we visit, the Amish aren't fond of cameras though....

Have a great day, all!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Thanks!  Have fun at the greenhouses!  There are Mennonite ones back home that makes Lowe's look like they sell weeds.  I can't wait to go visit soon!


----------



## Roll farms

Had a wonderful day w/ a good friend....we had a great big old buffet lunch, then hit 3 greenhouses.  I took my camera......WITHOUT THE MEMORY CARD. :/ so no pics of the insides of the greenhouses.  Sorry....they really are amazing.

But now...between what I started and what I bought today....My greenhouse runneth over  







Some more detailed shots of some of the loot

Peaches and cream coral bells






Begonia - they have the nicest begonias I've seen anywhere






Vining geranium and a begonia w/ wierd leaves






My fav. thing - black pinstripe petunias






closeup of what's on the floor...begonias, petunias, etc.






I keep putting off posting pics of the raised beds hoping to get them done but every night something happens that keeps me from getting it done....so here's where we're at.  DH has notched the landscape timbers and I've got the mulch there / ready to be dumped once the timbers are installed.  The Asparagus has been planted.  We're still 2 wks out from our 'frost free' date so I'm not ready to put stuff out yet, anyway....






And lastly....finally, after many failed attempts to grow poppies....I have one in bloom.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I have always wanted to have poppies blooming in my yard. I think I even tried one year, but never got a single plant to grow. 

and love the Coral Bell. one of my favorites.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Nice poppy!  Looks like plenty more blooms on the way!  I have had a hard time with them too....I've got some teensy little baby Icelandic poppy seedlings in my little greenhouse...I hope they survive!


----------



## autumnprairie

those petunias are beautiful. I love all your flowers though


----------



## daisychick

LOVE the black petunias!  Every year I buy the sprawling or vining pink petunias.  They grow so good here and cover the ground with color.  Must tell the local greenhouse that they MUST get black pinstripe kind!


----------



## jodief100

How lovley!   Sounds like a wonderful day....... I am jelous


----------



## Roll farms

So the neighbor who's tree took out the bunny barn came over tonight and told DH that he called his insurance man and they said (again...so sick of hearing this) that it's considered an act of god and that his insurance won't pay.  It's probably a good thing I was at work....

OK.  I get it.  Act of god.  He's not 'responsible'....

BUT.....it's HIS $#$% tree.....there's such a thing as what's RIGHT and it's not right that WE pay to fix what HIS tree broke.  

He says we should add up the fence damage to the barn damage and turn it in to our insurance if we want it paid for.

Great....so OUR premiums go up b/c HE won't trim his $#$% trees.

I'm not a happy camper, between that and some 'family' drama going on.  I hate drama.  I avoid it like the plague.  Life's too short for silly stuff, ya know?

*deep, cleansing breaths*

I picked up 10 light brahma chicks this week from a friend who teaches school and hatched them in class, but didn't really need them.  I <3 Light Brahmas...hoping for at least 5 hens.

It's supposed to rain tomorrow afternoon.  Normally I clean house on Fridays, but I'm going to try to get some of the new perennials in the ground, there's nothing like rain to help get 'em established and off to a good start.
It's supposed to be cold the next several nights, so I'm not in a huge hurry to get the hanging baskets or flower pots planted, they'll 'keep' in the greenhouse.

Hoping everyone has a nice, peaceful weekend....


----------



## 77Herford

Poppies are tough to grow.  I've had little luck.  Those Black flowers are show stoppers.


----------



## Roll farms

OH.....also....I peeked in Dee's nestbox (new SF doe we bought last month) and she has 2 BLUE silver fox kits in her litter.

Our first blue foxes!!!


----------



## elevan




----------



## RPC

Thats awesome Kim and Jeff.


----------



## Roll farms

We bought Dee as a bred doe, w/ the breeder getting choice kit back....my luck there will only be one blue doe.  But, at least we know she can produce blue.

Our 'repair guy' fixed the bunny barn roof yesterday and put a new door on the 'old' barn, to boot.

Since I pressure washed the barn last week, between that and the new door it looks like a 'new' old barn, 

Today we're gonna repaint the ceiling, move the buns back where they go, fix the broken post, finish the landscaping around the raised beds, and who knows what all else.

Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats on the blue kits


----------



## Roll farms

I work at a TSC.  I have resisted impulse purchasing chicks for the last 2 yrs.

Last night we walked into a Rural King and they had 785 different little chicks, ducks, and turkeys.

I *only* bought 5 WCB Polish and 6 Welsummer Pullets.

That's exercizing great restraint....right??


----------



## wannacow

That is GREAT restraint!    I however, cannot IMAGINE walking into a place with that many chicks etc.  I'm just drooling at the thought!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Good job on the restraint   I would have come out with some turkeys and ducks too!


----------



## Mamaboid

2 years worth of restraint definitely earns you at least that many.


----------



## autumnprairie

great restraint, I would have taken some of each home


----------



## redtailgal

Oohh, I cant imagine the peeping of almost 800 babies, that would have been more than I could handle.

signed, AUNTIE redtailgal


----------



## Roll farms

Well, I've always been a sucker for Polish, they're the first breed we raised for showing when my dd was little.  And Welsummers lay such lovely dark eggs....

Ducks don't phase me, I hate the stinky little buggers when you're brooding them.  Working in a store / caring for up to 200 at once...will cure your 'ducky love' quick-like.

Turkeys, I love turkeys...but I don't think I'm meant to have any.  Every time I try we have some issue or another.

I was a good girl this weekend.  I didn't plant my hanging baskets.  I am dying to play in the greenhouse, but I stayed out of it.

I painted the bunny barn ceiling, mopped the floor, and helped DH get everything back where it goes yesterday.
Today, we cleaned out the buck barn, the silkie pen, and then painted the buck barn.

AND....I FINALLY got the garden area DONE.  







Other than spraying weeds, all my 'crappy' jobs are done for spring....NOW I can play in the dirt full time.  Of course, it's going to get cold again and stop me from getting too crazy but...still...I don't have anything else hanging over my head that I need to do asap.


----------



## daisychick

The garden area looks great!!!   I have a WCB polish pullet that I kept and she is about 7 weeks old now and cute as heck when she runs with her big top knot of feathers.


----------



## Roll farms

G'mornin'. 

I have been a good girl all spring.  I did the 'crappy' work around here....fixing things, heavy lifting, weed pulling, etc.  I have a saying my dd hated, "You gotta do your 'have tos' before you can do your 'want tos"....

Tuesday after I got off work....I finally did my 'want to'....I played w/ the new plants I bought in Amish country.  Filling hanging baskets, planters, etc.  All.  Day.  Long.

T'was glorious, I tell you.  I could happily play in the dirt for the rest of my life.   And there's an added bonus to the greenhouse.  I used to pot everything up on the porch and make a mess everywhere.  Out in the greenhouse I was either neater than normal or luckier than normal, a quick sweep-up at the end and I was done.

I did have all the pots outside as I was finishing them and meant to take a group pic, but DH came home and wanted to get to work on affixing a chain under one of the benches in the greenhouse for me to hang the baskets from....and I forgot to take the pic before I put everything back inside.   If you do end up seeing all the baskets / planters....keep in mind half of them belonged to my mother and I fill them in her memory....I don't go overboard purely for my sake.  

Yesterday I got my hair cut (remember last fall I got that perm, then had to get another one 2 days later b/c the 1st one didn't take?....well, that fried my hair)....I had 6" whacked off.  I feel....lighter, lol.
The girl that cuts my hair (Ashley) is a family friend, and her mother came w/ her.    A few weeks ago Ash lost her dad and they stayed for 3 hours venting / sharing their pain and frustration and feelings of loss.  When they left, Ashley told me she's pregnant but is not as happy as she would be, her dad wanted to be a grandpa.  I assured her this baby is a way to keep Grandpa alive.

After they left, I got my new rose planted (Lady Diana - the softest blush pink, gorgeous!) and the last perennial I bought, a red / yellow Black eyed Susan.
Then, because the rain that they kept saying we'd get, didn't come....I finally watered everything.  THEN - it rained.

We sold another Flemish doe last night, and I repotted some of the gourds I started a while back.  They're outgrowing those little 6-hole black things you get at nurseries and getting root bound, and we're still 2 wks out from our 'frost free' planting date.  It's only going to be 47 degrees Saturday.....brrrrr.

And now.....I'm procrastinating about getting out for chores.  I think I hear Ellie bellowing to be milked so I'd better get to gettin'.

Have a lovely Thursday.


----------



## daisychick

Wonder when we will "end up seeing" those pretty flower baskets/planters......hmmmmmmm??


----------



## Queen Mum

I don't think it's an act of God.  It's an act of his neglect.  I suggest that you take him to small claims court to sue for your deductible.  Take pictures of his trees, the damage and the condition of his trees.  Write him a letter stating that his trees have posed a continuing hazard and that you want the hazard abated and that you have asked him to fix the problem in the past.  Take all that to small claims court.  You have a right to abate the hazard on your side of the fence but if the damage comes from his side, my guess is he is ultimately responsible.  You can also complain to the city about his trees posing a hazard to your property.


----------



## Roll farms

As it stands right now, we paid for the bunny barn repairs and he is to have the #$m@ tree removed ASAP, at his expense.  
His kids have gotten the last freebie pumkin and 'baby animal' tour, though.  No more goodwill toward THAT man.

QM, we aren't in or anywhere near the city and the county council would probably take his side, 3 members are insurance agents.

*deep cleansing breath*

Daisychick, here are pics....they don't look so good all clumped together in the greenhouse (hard freeze coming tonight) but....here you go.
















These are pumpkins I started a while back, I'm afraid they're gonna bloom before I can get them in the ground.  Greenhouses rock.






Everything is doing good.






The Lady Diana rose I planted yesterday, along w/ the rose tree DH got me last year for Mother's Day.






Hardy carnations are blooming like crazy.  






Some of the iris are blooming






The 'big' bed I redid a few weeks ago is really starting to look full.

Allium






One of my new Coral Bells






Can y'all believe this is a Hibiscus?  I *love* the foilage!






The border at the front of the porch....the one the idiot dogs keep trying to poop in.


----------



## daisychick

Ohhhhhh and ahhhhhhhhh!   Thanks for the flower pictures!      I have veggies growing but I haven't even started on planting flowers yet!   Your hanging baskets look beautiful!  I may need to get me one of those green house thinga magigs.


----------



## Roll farms

Also....I dunno if it's hooey yet or not, but I was (supposedly) contacted by a Purina PR person, they asked if they can interview me for their electronic goat newsletter.

It's probably only read by about 3 people....lol.  I'll be famous to all 3 of them.  

Wondering if I should contact "Out Here" (TSC) magazine about Herdstock.  They did a story on one of our Chickenstocks and the group got our pic in the magazine.


----------



## wannacow

I read it!


----------



## RPC

I like the coral bells, I really like the rusty orange color. I hope you get interviewed and become famous to those 3 people it is always nice to be recognized.


----------



## Roll farms

We hit the Amish greenhouse....again....today.  I thought taking DH (he's never seen it) might be a mistake, he might limit my ability to get more goodies.  HAH.  He picked out a couple things I missed.

Anyhow, his buddy took a picture of me inside the 'geranium' room.  There's 2 vegetable rooms, a perennial section outside, the miscellaneous annuals room, the geranium room, and the petunia room.  It's HUGE.  And look how gorgeous the plants look.  I've truly never seen a better-run greenhouse in my life.


----------



## wannacow

Wow!    Beautiful!


----------



## Roll farms

Been a nutty couple days around here....

Got a new goat....It's Freeny's first daughter, born back in Feb.  She's half Togg. (half boer).  I dunno where the white came from....she looks Kiko.
I didn't 'want' her, but the people who bought the toggs didn't want her either so....she's here, at least for a while.






And....The NZ white doe had 9 kits, killed / abandoned 3 and I am dropper feeding these 6 in the morning, and we're letting them nurse on mom at night.  Their daddy is a silver fox.






Today was my go in early to work day, ran home and did chores, ran to town and did errands, ran back home and...now it's storming so I can't do any of the stuff I'd planned on.

I *need* to get some does shaved / spiffy for the milking demo we're doing this weekend....but I'm askeered of electrocuting myself, so I think I'll wait til it stops raining.

DYING to plant my veggies but scared of a late frost.

Hope all's well w/ y'all.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, I would take her.  SHe's cute.


----------



## daisychick

Little white goat is pretty and the bunnies are sooooo cute!   I hope the orphans make it.


----------



## Roll farms

Oh....and I bought another 10 chicks....Ameracauna this time. 

I have 15 or so black sex link, 10 black australorp, 5 polish, 6 wellsummers, and 10 Ameracauna in brooders now...and a bator of silkies, cochins, and guinea due this weekend.


----------



## RPC

I would be interested to see what that doe produces as far as color. I have no idea where that white came from either but I kinda like it. Watch you breed her to bullit and you get some Togg colored floppy eared boer kids. HAHAHA I am curious though for real but I also do not need another goat. Sorry blinky sucks at this mom stuff but i wish you well with the babies. Maybe the goat can be a prize at the herdstock hahaha we could play a game to win her. I guess that would not be fair to you since you would have to feed and house her unless the game cost money????


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm usually not a white goat fan but she is a cutie. I'm glad you don't live close, I'd be tempted.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I'm usually not a white goat fan but she is a cutie. I'm glad you don't live close, I'd be tempted.


Same here. She's adorable.


----------



## Roll farms

Well I really culled hard and got rid of all my unregistered / 'mutts' this year, so it doesn't do me much good to go bringing in another one.  
She'll be for sale eventually...Unless DH decides he wants to keep her.  He seems quite smitten, since it's Itty Bitty's kid.


----------



## Roll farms

Opened this up to tell y'all somethin'....now I can't remember what it was.

*wanders off scratching my head*


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Opened this up to tell y'all somethin'....now I can't remember what it was.
> 
> *wanders off scratching my head*


 Maybe you need to go sleep on it!


----------



## redtailgal

There is some herb that you can take that helps with memory loss.

Cant remember which one tho..........


----------



## marlowmanor

redtailgal said:
			
		

> There is some herb that you can take that helps with memory loss.
> 
> Cant remember which one tho..........


Ginkgo bilobo, siberian ginseng, and rosemary all are supposed to enhance memory.

I bet Rolls and RTG both could benefit from it! 

Yes, I cheated and looked it up!


----------



## wannacow

This is my probem...  :/
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QGD3uvzAQH3l4D-Bi0hmXLc5AMRjwi7_DU1BQVqsUb6XQ


----------



## RPC

I opened it up to tell you that your little boy Caliber is getting better by the day and this weekend when the kids are here Saturday morning after weigh-in we will be getting pictures of everyone so you can see them. Even though Caliber will not be weighed in I still want to get set up/semi set up pictures of all the kids. If I am feeling spunky we will go to "Summer Camp" and do all the girls also. Minus Faith and Freckles unless I hold them.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, I would take her.  SHe's cute.


Me too!  Keep her for Herdstock for me


----------



## Roll farms

Em, she'd be 3x the size of your other goats....she'd squish 'em.  And if she ends up to be like her mother, she'd be an obnoxious crotch sniffer.  (Ask RPC).

I think what I was gonna tell you guys was that we shaved Penny and Dazzle for their milk demo this weekend.  The stupid guard kept flying off of my clipper.  So now both have several bald spots scattered around.  Not so bad on Dazzle (blue roan), but *very* obvious on Penny (black).

So I bought some of that black touch up paint for animals at shows..

Today....I'm grafitti-ing goats.

It always amazes me how much better a goat looks clipped.  It almost seems like they act prettier, too.  Both were show does in another life, maybe they like getting all dolled up.


----------



## elevan

Someone needs to breed some mini boers for me


----------



## daisychick

I was thinking you need to post a picture of the girls with their shave jobs and before and after  grafitti pics.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, I can do the 'after' but it's too late for the 'before'.

Today....I was at my MIL's by 7am taking her her bedding plants I started, at Wally World by 7:15, back home and in the barn by 8:15, "painted the goats" (holy cow that paint stunk) now I'm done w/ milking and bottle feeding, waiting on the milk to cool....I also got the veggies I sat out yesterday watered.....chicks are fed, fixin' to feed the baby buns, then I'm going to spray the pond for weeds, hit a few spots in the driveway I missed, then I have canna bulbs (corms?  roots?) to set out today, gotta start gathering supplies up for the demo, set a hatch, dry a load of laundry, and get a spot ready for some chicks down in the barn so I can get them OUT OF MY HOUSE.

And....I have a bunny customer coming at 4pm.

*if* I get all that done, you can see some painted goat pics.  If not....you can come take / post them for me.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Someone needs to breed some mini boers for me


Your ND Ranger already has the boer colors going on!


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to breed some mini boers for me
> 
> 
> 
> Your ND Ranger already has the boer colors going on!
Click to expand...

It's not the coloring...it's the "beefiness" that I want  

If I got a doe Ranger would readily and happily get that job done though


----------



## Roll farms

I know this is going to sound positively silly...esp. to people w/ real problems.....but here goes.

I almost broke down in tears a while ago.  

I went down to spray the pond.  Had 3 gallons of weedkiller on my back.  Looking down where I'm spraying and *poof*, the lens to my glasses falls out and lands in the pond.  Luckily it was the edge and I was able to find it.  I stick it in my pocket, take my glasses off, and finish what I'm doing.

I have 'arm issues' (repetetive motion disorders from long-term assembly work) and they don't alway do what I tell them / lose feeling / hurt, etc.  If I grip stuff too hard / long, my hands sort of 'sproing' open and won't grip things for a while.

The weight of the backpack sprayer must have strained my shoulders or something.  Gripping the trigger on the sprayer wand had my hand in fits.  Pumping the sprayer was killing my tennis elbow...but I'm too chicken poop to have surgery so I live w/ it.

I come back up, get my glasses and lens out of my pocket, grab my little screwdriver and commence 'fixing' my glasses.  (They're old and this happens about 1x a month.)

I could not, for the life of me, get the screw started.  My hands were shaking and my left arm kept jerking, and my neck kept having spasms down into my shoulder.  It was like I *knew* what I wanted to do but my body wouldn't 'work'.  When I finally got pliers and sat down and really worked at it, I got the screw started, but couldn't hold the glasses together AND screw the screw in.  I just couldn't do it.  For 20 minutes or more I struggled.

And I'm seriously ready to just lie down on the floor and cry.  I have too much crap to get done today, and can't see to do any of it w/out the glasses.

Finally I gave myself the "You can DO this" and "Cowgirl up" pep talks and get them fixed.  

I guess my point is, it gives you a new perspective on the people, like those w/ MS, who have to struggle to tie their shoes or other 'simple' daily tasks every.single.day.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I hear you.  I think of my 83 year old mom who still lives alone and does some cleaning and then sits down for a while, then does some more stuff and then sits down for a while.  And then I think I have it hard sometimes.


----------



## redtailgal

Sigh........I'm having a rotten day myself.

Let's go out.  Forget our troubles for awhile.

Maybe find a jerk to beat up or something. :/

I'm sure we will both feel better afterwards.


----------



## Roll farms

Red, that would have been a fine way to end the day yesterday.  At one point DH asked, "Are you cursed today or what??"

Everything I picked up, I dropped.  I kicked things over.  I stepped on a row of young turnips in the garden (that I *know* was there....I planted them) and squished them.

Today's gonna be a better day.....right???

Also discovered yesterday....Do not put baby oil-based "magic dry skin formula" on a goat, and then attempt to spray paint it 3 days later.  Because, the baby oil will repel the paint.  And it will get all over you when you touch her.  Your shoulder when you milk...arms...hands...and then your face when you wipe away a hair.  I looked like a football player.  

I may have to give her a bath tomorrow in an attempt to get this stuff off before the demo.

So much for making her look better....I just turned her into a giant ink sponge.  Anybody wanna do some stamp art?


----------



## Mamaboid

I am picturing the side of your bunny house, barn, house, cars......with goat sillouettes  imprinted all over them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope you have a better day today   I am still learning about goat practices so forgive me here, but why were you painting a goat (or did I read that wrong).


----------



## Roll farms

When I shaved her the other day, the guard kept flying off the stupid clippers and giving her bald patches.  So I bought some 'show touch up' paint to 'patch' her with....which made her look blotchy...so then I sprayed her all over.  Now it's all wiping off...on everything.


----------



## Roll farms

Whew, what a day.  I went to a Master Gardener's plant swap this morning...got some yellow cannas....then did the milking demo....now waiting on someone coming to get 2 kids disbudded.  Been a plantin' fool in between.  Hopefully will get pics up sometime SOON.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Whew, what a day.  I went to a Master Gardener's plant swap this morning...got some yellow cannas....then did the milking demo....now waiting on someone coming to get 2 kids disbudded.  Been a plantin' fool in between.  Hopefully will get pics up sometime SOON.


Sounds awesome.

Yellow Cannas, so is that a dominant color.  I know with Gladiolus, if you have yellos in the mix, over time, all of the bulbs will end up being yellow.  Does that happen with Canna? 

How did the Milking Demo go?

Can not wait to see pcitures.


----------



## Roll farms

Here's a link to pics from the demo.  I'm wearing the green t shirt, DH is in the sleeveless shirt / bibs.  Yes, he looks like a redneck....

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150893082185100.468006.746550099&type=1

I went out this evening to take some pics and I got these before I DROPPED AND BROKE MY CAMERA.    

It won't autofocus...or any focus....at all now.

Anyhow.....

This is a basket DH 'designed' when we went to the Amish greenhouse....he picked the 'mix' of what went in it.







Bougainvillia blooms






A bloom on my 'false mallow' / hollyhock






Clematis






And....this bed has been calling my name ALL weekend...but no time to get to it yet.  It's where I plant my 'memory garden' for my mom.  She loved Zinnias and other annuals so I always put them here for her.  Fresh, newly turned dirt just gets me all excited.






We did the 2 demos this weekend, disbudded for customers, had company, and I got the watermelons, pumpkins, cukes, cantaloupe, and gourds planted.
It's supposed to rain tomorrow (hoping it does and waters in all the new stuff I planted) and I'll get some 'inside' stuff done after I run for chick feed.

The weak baby bunny died last night, but the other 5 are still going strong. 

Taking the girls to 1x a day milking now....will probably leave 2 in milk for Herdstock but going to gradually dry off the other 7.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## daisychick

Sorry you broke your camera.    love the dh designed basket


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Sorry about your camera.

Nice pics from the demo and beautiful flowers.


----------



## redtailgal

sorry bout your camera.

Not many things cuter than a redneck man in bibs and hugging a goat!


----------



## RPC

Wow you sure did have a busy weekend. I am glad all is still well with you guys. Sorry about the camera I hate when I drop mine and it can't be too much longer till it finally breaks.


----------



## Roll farms

Today I finished planting the pumpkins, watermelon, cantaloupe, and gourds in that long bed above the pond.  Apparently I started my pumpkins and gourds wayyyy too early, I have blooms on them already.  Never occurred to me you don't really need to start them in a greenhouse for early crops like 'maters and peppers....

I should have a bumper crop of pumpkins and gourds by July....I planted about 15 plants....Or thought I did.....came back, put the gator up, and found one last gourd plant I missed....grrrr.  Wanted it all to get rained in real good last night since it's sorta hard to drag the hose 1/4 mi. away.

Got my MIL's Mother's Day planters / hanging baskets planted.  Ran for chick starter and got gas in my jeep.  (Regular gas, not the goat kind).

Last night DH rigged up this nifty pully system to hang my gorgeous Fuschia by that he got me for Mom's day...so that it's hanging, out of the wind, and can be easily lowered to water....and I can't post a pic of it.  

Up at 3am today for work, then I have to run home and do chores, then run back in to town to see the eye dr....I don't want any more repeats of the broken glasses incident.

Have a great day.


----------



## redtailgal

ooooohhhhh, I LOVE Fuschias.  I've had several.  But they take one look at me and DIE. 

every stinkin' time.

Take a real good pic of your and post it.  I'll print it and hang IT on my deck.  Then again, better not do that.  I'm sure I'd kill yours too.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

You flowers are beautiful, Rolls! 
Sorry to hear about your camera.


----------



## Roll farms

DH says, "I'm going to have to get you a new camera so you can show everyone your fuschia."  

Guess I'm getting a bonus Mother's Day gift...lol.

RTG, I've killed every one I've ever had, too.  I think I overwater them.  And the Amish fella who sold us this one told me they *hate* wind....well, I always hung them in a 'windy' area....so that's why this one got a special hanging place....it's up out of the wind, protected by the porch better.  This is the biggest one I've ever seen, the size of a small shrub.
Pink / white.  GORGEOUS.

After work / chores / run to Wal Mart....I went to the eye dr.  And guess what?  I'm an Old Fart.  I had to order BIFOCALS.  
He's also worried about the pressure in my eyes / glaucoma.  Wants me to give up coffee and see how the pressures are in 1 yr.  So I figure I've got 360 days or so of coffee left before I have to quit before the test.   

Came home and had to talk to DD on the phone for a while, helping her fill out an application for financial aid for college....

DH came home as I was hanging up and I asked, "What do you want for dinner?"  He says, "I've been craving Mi Pueblo all day."  (Our fav. Mexican place).

God BLESS that man, some days he's awesome b/c I was starved and really didn't feel like cooking at that point.  So we busted through chores and went and ate.

Came home and wanted to collapse on the couch but...Instead I thinned out the turnips I'd planted too closely and finished a few more flower pots.  I have *got* to get a camera soon and show you guys how it looks.  I'm not so much 'bragging' as hoping you guys enjoy seeing them as much as I enjoy planting / arranging them.

I could truly spend all my days playing in the dirt and never tire of it.  I love it.


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> After work / chores / run to Wal Mart....I went to the eye dr.  And guess what?  I'm an Old Fart.  I had to order BIFOCALS.
> He's also worried about the pressure in my eyes / glaucoma. * Wants me to give up coffee* and see how the pressures are in 1 yr.  So I figure I've got 360 days or so of coffee left before I have to quit before the test.


I'm sorry, but your Dr just sound sadistic.  Give up coffee, indeed.  HUMMPH.  I have cut back, but I WILL have my cup when I need it even if my eyes bug out of my little head. (brewing a cup of macadamia nut decaf right now, lol)

And yes, I understand about the dirt.  My mother often groans when she sees my yard (and my knees, lol).  She says that when I was just a toddler I was either in the dirt or holding a horse's tail screaming "YAH! YAH!".  Well, I dont have a horse of my own soooooooo the dirt won!  

Tell hubby that Redtail says you need that camera soon.......I love looking at your gardens.


----------



## elevan

Yep, you definitely need a new camera soon!  I like looking at your gardens / flowers / plants too!


----------



## Roll farms

http://www.huntingtoncountytab.com/community/16325/hoosier-homestead-gathering

They didn't mention the goats, but....I made the (tiny local paper) news, lol.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Yep, you definitely need a new camera soon!  I like looking at your gardens / flowers / plants too!


X2


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Glad you are getting a new camera...love your photos.  
Sad for your having to quit coffee.


----------



## Roll farms

As I sit here drinking cup no. 2.........I still have 360 days of coffee left.  

Sadly, I lost the last baby rabbit this morning.  They were thriving, then all crashed in the last 36 hrs.


----------



## daisychick

Sorry you lost the bunnies.  They seemed to be doing so good   

I love playing in the dirt and planting stuff too, I could do it all day long if regular work and stuff didn't take up my time.   I always say I really need to find a way to make a living out of playing with flowers and veggies.   The local greenhouse here is ran by one of my classmates from high school and they are making tons of money, I kick myself every time I walk into their beautiful business and wonder why I didn't think of it.


----------



## redtailgal

little rabbits are THE hardest thing to hand raise that I have ever seen.    So sorry, its frustrating to work so hard to save something and then lose them.


----------



## 77Herford

Stumbled on your site and saw Thing2 and thought "gorgeous".  Reminded of a slice of Wheat bread or a handful of rolled oats.  The color is pretty cool.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

redtailgal said:
			
		

> little rabbits are THE hardest thing to hand raise that I have ever seen.    So sorry, its frustrating to work so hard to save something and then lose them.


This is no joke. Baby rabbits are IMPOSSIBLE to hand raise.  Do not beat yourself up over it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I am sure you did everything you could to save the bunnies.  Sorry you lost them.


----------



## SheepGirl

Saw this goat, thought you might be interested 
http://frederick.craigslist.org/grd/3004578474.html


----------



## redtailgal

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Saw this goat, thought you might be interested
> http://frederick.craigslist.org/grd/3004578474.html


Personally I think she should buy him and give him as a door prize at the Herdstock.  Let see......I've got to think of the JUST RIGHT winning criteria (heheheheheh)


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

redtailgal said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this goat, thought you might be interested
> http://frederick.craigslist.org/grd/3004578474.html
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think she should buy him and give him as a door prize at the Herdstock.  Let see......I've got to think of the JUST RIGHT winning criteria (heheheheheh)
Click to expand...

Let me save you the trouble, he is 20 minutes from house.  Rolls can buy him and then I will keep him until September and then I have an excuse to drive to Herdstock.  I must deliver a goat.  he is nice looking, but $400 for an unregistered goat is too much for me.  I don't know about you Rolls?


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry you lost the bunnies


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks, Autumnprairie and everyone.  I knew going in it was going to be hard to keep them alive, if not impossible.  But at least I tried and they were cared for.

I don't need that boy,  I have Freeney...now if was a doe, TBC, you'd be hauling a goat to me...lol.


----------



## elevan

I'm sorry you lost them  

You did try and that says a lot about you and your character.  Can't wait to meet you in person.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

HAHA. I saw the same goat and even emailed them to see if he was disbudded.   He is btw.


----------



## Roll farms

Life w/ out a camera.........STINKS!

I picked up my 4-H plant order (because....I needed more.... ) yesterday (in fairness, I ordered them a month ago....I had no idea how much I was going to end up with).

I *should* have all the pots / baskets / etc. planted by the end of the day, and y'all will just have to take my word for it....they're gorgeous!

Don't tell him, but I think I like DH's 'non matching' hanging basket better than my 'color coordinated' ones.  Amazing how someone else's view can change yours on something as simple as plant colors.

I had to work last night so couldn't plant anything....today is supposed to be 'housework day' but....darn it, I'm the boss, I can change the rules if I want, right?

Houseworks been cancelled on the count of sunshine / 74 degrees!

Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## daisychick

I have been canceling housework ever since the first day of Spring.     I wonder how long I can get away with it??     I loved your DH mixed color basket.  I have been looking at home depot and getting ideas from their baskets.  A lot of them stick blue and yellow and pink flowers together and they look amazing!  I sure hope your getting a camera for mom's day!!!!  Cause I want to see your flowers.


----------



## autumnprairie

yes the BOSS makes all the rules, I have canceled house work so much lately that DH is cleaning now  mainly just the kitchen though


----------



## Roll farms

Waiting for the milk to cool......

I am apparently physically incapable of NOT cleaning on Fridays.  It's genetic or something.  Already got one bathroom done and the trash gathered and half the kitchen wiped down.  I've been cleaning house on Fridays for 30-some odd years (it was just how we did it at Mom's) so....I can't NOT do it.  I try.  I tell myself I won't.  But I can't NOT do it.

Back when I had a 'real' job and had to get up at 3am to work 10 and 12 hr days....I would get up at 2:45am every day and clean one room a day, being 'done' on Friday.

I think I'm a little bit OCD.  Or nuts.

Or something.

*wanders off to run the sweeper*


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## RPC

Kim I think we all are OCD about different things. I am like that too. I can let somethings go but others have to be one way only.


----------



## elevan

RPC said:
			
		

> Kim I think we all are OCD about different things. I am like that too. I can let somethings go but others have to be one way only.


I absolutely agree!


----------



## redtailgal

Lol, I understand.

Come to my house, we can be OCD together.  I still have sheds that are driving me batty.


----------



## Roll farms

I could cry........I had this all ready to post and accidently closed the window.  *sniffle*

Here I go again....*sigh*

Got a new camera.....fair warning, pic overload, I had to try it out 

First, a "pictorial tour" of Roll Farms












The barns, as seen from my back door






The 'creek' along one side






The back of the house, as seen from the pond






One side of the porch where we'll be hanging out at Herdstock











The bed I made above the pond for the 'vining' stuff  - pumpkins and watermelon, etc.











My greenhouse is practically empty!






The raised beds are FINALLY all planted






peppers in front, cukes in back






maters in front, asparagus, onions, and turnips in back











I asked DH for a trellis for my trumpet vine, he used the top of the crate his snow plow came in 






Assorted blooms

The Fuschia dh got me, hanging on the pulley system he made so I can raise / lower it to water






the one I ordered through our 4-H fundraiser






Sorbet peonie






evening primrose






Opal Innocence something or other....DH picked it out





















iris and clematis along the east side of the house






Assorted pots and planters
















Various beds 

Finally got Mom's planted - she loved zinnias






one of the corner beds






Can't believe how much the 'long' bed has filled out in just a few weeks






My canna bed.....just planted 'em, you can't see 'em yet...so I fill it in w/ marigolds and such






Critter pics - 

bunny cages






itty bitty chickies






started pullets











the 'girls' at their feeder






For RTG / RPC - Freeney!






The LGD






KIDS!






That Valentine could use some manners....


----------



## elevan

Love all the pics!

Congrats on your new camera.  DH had a great idea using that crate top as a trellis.


----------



## redtailgal

I can not wait to sit on that porch!!!  WOO HOO! Herdstock!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I can not wait to sit on that porch!!!  WOO HOO! Herdstock!


x2


----------



## TTs Chicks

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I can not wait to sit on that porch!!!  WOO HOO! Herdstock!


  wish I could be there too - that would be awesome!  It's hard to find folks around me that "get" me.

Your place, goats, pics are beautiful!


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on the new camera,  all the pics
still trying to convince DH that feeding for 2 days will make me so happy


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

We should have done a BYH contest to guess when Rolls would have gotten a new camera.   

Beautiful pictures.  I love all of your flowers.  I hope to get what I can in the ground this weekend.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thanks to Roll Farms for the lovely pictures.

I know how much work and effort you and your husband have done to get the place to that degree of perfection.

It is truly beautiful.

DonnaBelle


----------



## RPC

I love all the pictures. Have you named your new goat yet? Your obe babies sure have gotten big. Well have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

She already had a name, she's Dolly.

Jeff adores her, OF COURSE.

Thanks for the compliments, folks.  Mailman just pulled up and handed me this:







 that kid.....


----------



## RPC

That is an amazing card.... You sure do have a great daughter.


----------



## autumnprairie

RPC said:
			
		

> That is an amazing card.... You sure do have a great daughter.


X2


----------



## redtailgal

How sweet!  Thats one for the memory box!


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah, every now and then she makes me glad I had her....  

I *was* having a wonderful afternoon....we brought in ALL the does, checked eyelids (NONE needed dewormer - yay!) and trimmed hooves.

It was going swimmingly until we got Blue, a dry yearling Nub, up on the stand.  She has a little hard ball of an udder.  Apparently she went precocious at some point, then got mastitis.  She's super hairy and nobody had noticed she even HAD a little udder.  I admit, I'm not big on checking udders on does who aren't bred (why would you?) so this one slipped by.

Gonna discuss it w/ the vet when I see him Tues.  Thinking at this point I'll have to wait until she freshens and see what happens.

The up side is, ALL my goats (except the kids) have been checked over / hooves trimmed, etc. (we did the bucks 2 wks ago) and except for her udder, everyone passed w/ flying colors.

One other thing worth mentioning today....this morning Ellie (Nub) got her head stuck in the feeder.  This afternoon, Valentine got hers stuck in a different feeder / different pen.

Apparently it was "stick your head in the feeder and yell until someone gets you out." day and nobody sent me the memo.

Happy Mother's Day to all my fellow mamas.


----------



## autumnprairie

fl on what the vet says
Happy Mother's Day to you too


----------



## Roll farms

3am wake ups stink.  

Hopefully this will be my last one, I talked to the boss last weekend and he agreed it's sorta silly for me to get up at 3 to work only 3 hrs.  (He came back to our store recently and we hadn't really discussed how 'long term' me helping out on truck day was going to be).

Spent yesterday getting ready for the dogs' vet appt. today.  Taking the 2 poodles in for teeth cleaning.  They have to be knocked out for it and I'm scared b/c Fiddles had a bad reaction to anesthesia when he was fixed at 6 mos.  He's 4.5 yrs old now.  They both have such tiny mouths I can't get in there to work / brush them and their teeth look BAD.  Fiddles has always had breath that smells terrible.  Don't want bacteria to weaken his precious wee heart.

They got shaved / bathed / ears cleaned and their crates and blankies were washed.  Since I had the clippers out I went ahead and shaved the newfie's feet while I was at it.

Taking my MIL's poodle in, too....he's Fiddle's lil brother.

Then I sold some chickens, took a bath, and went to bed early.

Have a good day, folks....I'll be a nervous nellie til I get the "He's awake and he's fine." phone call.  Buttons (other poodle) is a tougher, and bigger, dog, she doesn't worry me.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow your farm is so cool!  Love the gardens.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Those pics were great! Lovely house and flowers.  I love the peony.  The beds are looking great!  And I love how neat your barn area is.  Geesh, ours looks like a wreck compared to yours.    Those kids are getting big!  And that was a great card!


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope the dogs did well at the vet today


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope the dogs did well at the vet today


x2


----------



## Roll farms

Yup, everybody's home and fine.

Fiddles is very..... vocal?  now.  Not really whiny, but more talkative than usual.  And I think he's sore.  Booger (Newfie) stepped on him and he yelped.  Normally he just attacks him and goes on.

Amazing how these critters can worry us....

Thanks for asking about my furbabies.


----------



## Queen Mum

Your farm is beautiful, but, um, uh,    you need more flowers!    You can never have enough flowers!  And your green house looks very empty!    So, just send it to my house and I will fill it all up for you.


----------



## Roll farms

So I had my camera w/ me all.day.long.  Trying to learn all the things it will / won't do.  Sorry if you're tired of pics.

Here goes:

Well, technically, we took this pic Sunday.  I just forgot to post it....Valentine turned 3 mos. old, weighed 46#, which gives her an ADG of .42.  Not awesome, but not bad, esp. when you consider she was pulled from her mom / switched to a bottle at around 10 days old.







OK, now, back to today....from this morning at feeding time....

I really like some things about this camera, one being I can finally get decent pics of girls on the stand.  The Kodak left the pics so dark.

Derri







Risque







Penny






The guineas





Broody cochin hen - sitting on nothing....






Our 1st BLUE silver fox kits!






Edge patiently waiting for me to finish milking and apply her fly repellant (they eat up her nose).






Every morning I bring the yearlings in to eat, because the older goats chase them from the feeder. 

Smart goats actually spend the time eating....






Silly goats spend the time watching me milk....






After chores, Fiddles and I took off to work on cleaning fence rows and spraying weedkiller.

Took this pic of the pond when I was going by.  FINALLY got the algae under control....now for the weeds....it just never ends...






Sometimes, I let him drive....






Sometimes he just follows along






I love this silly dog






Some of the messes I cleaned up....











finished section






(makes it easier to mow for DH and keeps me from getting smacked in the face by brush when I'm on the gator....)

We had company






This is one enterprising squirrel, I don't think I've ever seen so many nuts stashed at once.






All the 'loot' I cut for the girls while I was out....wild rose and raspberry






I think they were glad to get it!






After DH got home and chores were done, he started in on my plant hanger we'd discussed....I love it!  He had all the hardware laying around, so all it cost was the post.











These butterfly hooks were my moms.  I think she'd like where I put them this year.


----------



## RPC

Those are some awesome pictures. I need a camera like that. I have a cheaper Kodak one and it takes for ever to take the picture, longer for it to recover so I can take another picture and everything is darker then I want. Taking picture of the goats in the field takes alot of work. LOL All the goats and Fiddles look great.


----------



## redtailgal

Valentine is so gorgemous.  Her spots are just sooooo..........swishy.

I'm so jealous of your flowerbeds.  i havent been able to maintain mine very well this year at all.  They are embarrassing!

And tell Fiddles that he and i had the same hair do this morning!


----------



## autumnprairie

beautiful pictures


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thanks, Kim, I always enjoy your pictures so much.  I called DH in to look at your milk stand.  I am wanting a new one. 

Your place is beautiful, and I know you work your patootie off keeping it looking like that.  But, I suspect, it's a labor of love.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Love it all! 
I love fiddles too. He looks like he belongs in a doctor suess book with that poof of hair!!! So cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Valentines coat is so pretty!  And at the squirrel stash


----------



## TTs Chicks

Your place is so nice - love all your pics.  Valentine is gorgeous!


----------



## Roll farms

Thank you, we do work hard at making it look nice....but yes, I love it.  Beats working a real job, 

Valentine is more of a Dapple than Spotted.  I'm leaning toward breeding her to Freeney this year, even though he's not "fullblood", just to see what we get.  He'll be leaving in Sept. so if she makes 80# by then, that's what we'll do.  I can always breed her to Bullitt next year.  And, the upshot is if she has a daughter I keep, I can breed her to Bullitt, too.  If I breed her to Bullitt this year, I wouldn't have an unrelated buck to breed the offspring to.

Bullitt has spotted genes (grandson of Mr. Maker's Mark) so his genes, combined w/ Valentines, really should make pretty babies, too....throwing Freeney's spots in will only add to the color base.

Ok, so......Even by my normal "zoom zoom" standards, today was just nutty.

Got up at 6....out watering by 6:30 (no rain in 10 days and NONE in the 10 day forecast, so I'm pretty much watering something daily....), in the barn doing chores by 8:00, done w/ pasteurizing / making ice cream by 10am and on the road to Knightstown, IN, which is 1.25 hrs away.  I found some guinea keets on C-list for 2$ ea and since I can't seem to get mine to hatch, I needed some.  (Had a lady pre-pay for some back in March...).  Also got 3 BCW Polish chicks to replace the 3 that died 2 wks ago (just out of the blue - poof, they all died the same day.  The other 2 are fine....wierd...) and some barred rocks for a customer who's coming tomorrow.

Got back to town around 12:30, ran to the bank, ran past Mc Donalds, ran home and got a shower, fed the kids again, ran to the eye dr. and picked up my BIFOCALS (  ) and then ran to work.  Got off at 8 and ran past Hardees (I hate eating Fast Food, I really hate eating it 2x in one day....but I had to eat), then ran home.

Fed the kids again, fed the chicks, set the incubator  and cleaned up a little, and finally sat down about 9:30 pm.

Tomorrow I have to dig up some plants for one customer, got another coming for chicks, and someone for disbudding.  Think I might just do a super quickie house cleaning so that I can start working on the bed on the East side of the house.  I hated the iris I had so I'm digging them up and selling them, along w/ the peonies.  That'll give me more room for the strawberries and I can get the iris I do like out of the long bed, where I don't really want them, and put them in that spot.

Heard from the lady who bought that little mini heifer from us, she's doing fine and going to be bred soon.  So glad she's happy w/ her b/c she was a snothead when she was here.  

I should probably stop typing and go to bed...but I (like an idiot) drank coffee when I got home and now I'm WIRED.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Love all of the pictures.

Made a batch of chocolate fudge (your quick recipe) I found somewhere.  It was a hit.

So the kids want Peanut Butter Fudge.  Do you have a recipe for that?


----------



## Symphony

Wow, I'm impressed with all the work.  The garden is very nice and organized.  That Valentine won't be hard to sell if you ever do.


----------



## Roll farms

3BC, we use the same recipe for Peanut Butter, just substitute 1/2 of the butter w/ 3-4 heaping Tbs. of peanut butter.
I use a mixer to chop the powdered sugar lumps up, rather than sift it....but you gotta have it ready and do it while it's hot.



Valentine won't be sold, we bought her b/c I wanted her BADLY....but yes, she is a beaut!  Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms

Yesterday I cleaned some, sold some birds, transplanted some stuff, and did the Purina interview.  I have to sign a release and fax it back and they "will let me know if they decide to use our story in an upcoming E bulletin."

Today we trimmed hooves for a lady w/ 8 goats.  We also vaccinate them, check eyelids, overall condition, etc. and tell her what to be on the lookout for, etc.  I took some pics but no time to mess w/ downloading tonight.  Two of her wethers are HUGE.  Bigger than Chaos, even.   Several of her goats came from us and it's fun to see how they age / progress.  They are purely her pets and she loves them dearly.

Then we cut down 2 dead trees (death by goat girdling) in the pasture and hauled all the brush to the big ugly burn pile we started 2 yrs ago, and added to when we remodeled the buck barn.

Tomorrow we're going to FINALLY burn it, and split the wood in the pasture so we can watch it / contain it if needed.  We've been wanting to wait for it to rain / wet down the pasture but....no such luck.  The longer we leave it, the more scattered the dogs and goats make it.  Gus does love a good chew stick....only thinks he needs a new one every day.... 

The good thing is there's a big circle of 'brown earth' around it, so hopefully it won't spread - but we'll be ready w/ the hose / rakes just in case.

Gotta clean some chicken pens, too.  Who's idea was it to get all these darn chicks of different ages????

Bought another 2.5 g of brush killer for the property line fence.   Hope to get that sprayed next week.

After that, I'll start picking up sticks and trimming back the 'trails' in our (very small) woods.  It's all thorn trees so it'll be fun.  I already look like I fought a bobcat from cleaning out the barbwire fence last week.  

Spending 2 hrs or so a day watering.  Who's idea was it to plant so much stuff, anydarnway???

Spoke to the hay guy, he's FINALLY going to cut next week (I get nervous when I'm down to less than 20 bales...) so it looks like putting up hay is in next weekend's future....
I love a barn full of good alfalfa......I just wish it'd stack itself!

Between the barbwire, thorn trees, and hay, I'll look like I went on a date w/ Edward Scissorhands and he got grabby 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!

eta:  Fiddles is glad you like his hair do.  His daddy makes me keep it like that.  Reminds him of a Fraggle or a good luck troll doll from the 90's, lol.


----------



## Roll farms

Got the wood split, the brush pile burned, the brooding pens cleaned out, and a few more things planted.
Calling for rain tomorrow (please, please, please) but if not, up early to water, then putter around a bit, try to take a nap, then a 4-H meeting that won't end until I'm usually in bed (hence the need for a nap) for my early Tues. truck day.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So what is your recipe for Goat Milk Ice Cream?


----------



## Roll farms

2 Tbs vanilla, 1 cup sugar, 2 cups cream (I use store-bought cream b/c I don't have a cream seperator) and the rest goat milk.  If you don't add cream it's so hard you can't get it out of the bowl.

Don't ask me how much 'the rest' is, I dump it all into our ice cream maker and I dunno how much it holds.  It's an electric one w/ a gel thing you freeze so that you don't have to use salt and ice.  I'd guesstimate somewhere between 3-4 cups of goat milk.


----------



## Roll farms

I bought a drip irrigation system for the garden.  DH took one look at it, declared it a "piece of spit" and said he wasn't foolin' with it.

Soooo....guess who just set it up and has it working ALL BY HERSELF.

He better watch out, some day I might just figure out I don't need him after all.....


----------



## RPC

Good work Kim!!!!


----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

Sorry, I am sooo behind in my journal reading.....

What do you put on Edge's nose to keep off the flies?  Snowey could use some.


----------



## Roll farms

I've tried swat, flies off, etc.....No luck.  I used to use War Paint when TSC carried it (looks like roll on deoderant, made for horses) but they stopped.  It worked well.

I use Ultra Shield EX (spray, made for horses).  I squirt it on my hand and then rub her face / nose / ears w/ my hands.


----------



## Roll farms

I.R.Pooped.

I'm back to working 2 days a week and there just aren't enough hours in the day / week right now....esp. when I spend 10 of them elsewhere, 

Trying to redo a bed on the East side of the house....FULL of weeds....w/ taproots that go to China.  Spread out the strawberry plants, dug up 70 iris I didn't like, and got another 40 Iris I do like dug up, along w/ a few Asiatic lillies.  Hoping to get the last 2' of weeds / roots dug out tomorrow, then replant the iris / A. lillies.  I coulda had it done today if I hadn't had to quit to get ready for work.

Got the entire border fence lines sprayed w/ weedkiller yesterday.  1/2 mi. on ea. side, then 1/16' of a mile across the back.  I'll start on the 'trails' in a week or so.

We haven't had ANY rain in over 2 wks.  None.  So I'm spending a good 2 hrs in the morning and 1 hr at night watering everything.

Just heard a god-awful racket coming from the barn, ran down w/ a flashlight and a fox (probably, maybe a 'yote but I haven't heard any, and you usually hear those if they're close) got our ONLY cochin hen, who's been broody so not roosting at night.  Grrrrrr.  Piles of feathers everywhere.



My DD has asked to come home for the summer.  Seems her GF has signed up to be a camp counselor and dd will be alone in KY and doesn't want to be.
Trying to figure out how I can get her here....w/ bottle babies and 2x a day milking, I can't really leave to make the 16 hr drive.

*heavy sigh*


----------



## RPC

Kim if i knew how to take care of the milk I would house sit for you so you could go get her but I am not sure how to do all that. I think I would be fine milking but that's as far as I could go with it. Plus I can feed babies now so I am good there. Just let me know if there is anything I can do and I will try to make it work.


----------



## elevan

Sorry about your cochin.  

Hope you can get it worked out to go get your daughter


----------



## jodief100

Hubby is going to kill me......... 

When does she need to be picked up?  Perhaps we can get her as far as our place.  Then it would only be a 3 hour drive.  You can aviod going through Cincinnati by going around on the 275 loop.


----------



## redtailgal

I just love this place!


----------



## DonnaBelle

How about the bus??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms

The bus is an 18 hr trip one way, and she wouldn't be able to bring most of her stuff w/ her....she'd be lost w/out her guitar.

Just between us and the fence posts, I think her GF is trying to get rid of her and is using this as a 1st step....who signs up to leave for the summer and ditch their live in w/ no car?  And why couldn't she bring her?  The excuse is her car's on it's last legs.   I'm trying to keep my mouth shut to keep from stressing her (dd) any more than she already is...she's depressed and scared.

I'm trying to see if Tater (DH's BFF) can go get her in my jeep next weekend....he's off weekends and by golly if he does this I'll be a bit more tolerant about him being here every.single.weekend. for a year.

Jodie, if he can't do it and you could work out getting her to your place (or even if she takes a bus to your place) that would be a lot easier....THANK YOU!

Roger, thanks for the offer....If it turns out I need you to do something, I'll let you know....

*group hug*

eta, cochin hen is fine, dunno how she got away or where she hid, but she's back on her empty nest this morning, missing only a few feathers....wierd~


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I just love this place!


x a million!


----------



## RPC

Kim you just let me know. You have helpped me more in the last few years with these goats then I could ever repay. I am really lucky to meet such a great friend even if we mostly only get to talk online. I would be happy to help in any way I can. I agree with you that the GF might be trying to part ways with your DD and personally I think its for the best for your daughter she deserves someone better and hopefully this summer she will understand that and find herself more. Well have a great day.


----------



## Roll farms

*deeeeep cleansing breaths*

I NEED to be asleep right now....but no....My BP is up, blood is boiling, etc. etc.  I will just lie there and think, think, think and not sleep.

CHILDREN...even when they're grown, they drive you bonkers!

So DD told me this "I'll have to use all my money to buy a bus ticket and be on a bus for 18 hrs. and have to leave my guitar and everything." thing, and I immediately jump into "Problem solver mode"....b/c....well...It's what I DO.

In short order, I have DH's bff lined up to possibly get her, Roger offering to feed so I can go, Jodie offering to get her to her house, etc.

And so I contact her tonight to discuss options and now she's all, "Well, we're gonna see if we can return our tv to Wal Mart and see if she can sell her car, and use that money to buy a new car, and then she can bring me..."

And...."I have to be here in 2 wks for college orientation so I can't leave next weekend anyway."

And...."Deb (her gf) is going to try and see if she can transfer to a different camp so that she won't be so far from her mom and if she can't she may not go."

        

So of course I went off the deep end a little bit on her, saying, "Well sure, the whole world will just sit back and wait for you two KIDIOTS to pull your heads outta your backsides and let US know what we need to do to make your lives work easier."

Seriously....3 mos ago, Deb calls to ask me what kind of dog to get my DD (Megan) for her b'day......I told her "You guys don't NEED a dog at all.  Don't get one."  So I'm an old meanie head.....they get one anyway......and then last week Megan is boo hooing b/c she has to get rid of the dog if she goes to college.

They spent hundreds of dollars a few mos. ago fixing up the trailer they live in.....and now they're moving into Deb's mom's (where they moved out of before.....) to save on rent money.

They have a bigger tv than I do (tax check money) that they now think is "ok" to return to Wal Mart b/c - oops....guess what....they need the money worse than they need the tv to begin with.

       

I could go on....and on.....and ON......but will shut up......for now....but I reserve the right to vent more if needed.

I appreciate all the offers of help more than you guys know....but for now....don't worry about it.  Sorry for the false alarm....*I* thought it was a done deal.  Silly me for thinking they have a CLUE.


----------



## redtailgal

I know. They make no sense sometimes.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry Rolls.


----------



## elevan




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I had a wise person tell me, with kids, there are several stupid phases in life...   Yeap, it is true.


----------



## TTs Chicks

vent away


----------



## RPC

Kim, my mom was just wondering how those ferns did for you? If they kind of died off I hope you didn't get rid of them because they will come back next year in full force that's what they do to us when we transplant them. The black iris is really pretty but we think the variegated one got frosted so we will see how it does next year. Well I hope your day is better. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Roll farms

Ferns are fine.  Thanks!  I have more variegated if you find it doesn't come back up next year.

I'm sort of brain dead today, heat just melts my mind / makes me grouchy / miserable and the DD situation isn't helping.

DH is going to his mom's tomorrow....I may take a partial 'day off' and try to get my head back in line.  Going like the energizer bunny in this heat is kicking my butt.....


----------



## jodief100

Let me know if there is ANYTHING I can do to help.  

We are thinking about going to Herdstock on Friday and staying at the campground.  I am soooo looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Got some stuff accomplished, although it's sloooow going in this heat / humidity.  

A/C put in the bunny barn.  Now DH thinks it "needs" to be 68 degrees,  I say 80 is plenty cool enough.  We don't want them growing / blowing coats right now!

Finished the flower bed makeover....and (hopefully) got it watered in well.  They are calling for rain and cooler temps later this week, thank goodness!

The landscape fabric I put over the peppers in one of the raised beds turned to dust (apparently they mean it when they say it must be covered w/ mulch) so I recovered it w/ plastic.  Working w/ black plastic on a hot sunny day is NOT FUN.

Went to the cemetary yesterday to trim bushes /  plant flowers for DH's day, and took Fiddles w/ us.  He had a series of horrible seizures we're blaming on the heat.  I started melting ice cubes on him and holding them in his arm pit and he settled down.  I hate to see him like that.

DH has to work a few hrs today (watering greens.....no rain in 3 wks makes a golf course look BAD) but then he's coming home and we're going to spend the morning cleaning stalls in the new barn so we can put Chaos in w/ a couple does.  I have 2 doelings reserved for November, he'd better hope he's making does and not bucks this year.  Also going to move Tiger (black Ob buckling) in w/ the 2 Ob doelings only, taking A Capella (Nub) and Valentine (boer) out of his area.  They're more likely to cycle / get bred than the Ob girls are and he's already practicing at just over 2 mos. of age.

Weaning Valentine and the 2 Ob does today, the screaming will be heard for miles.

Fixin' to go out and pull some small weeds coming up in a couple flower beds til he gets here.

Have a great Memorial Day and try to remember to say a few words of thanks to those who've fought for what we have.


----------



## redtailgal

Poor Fiddles!

Its really hard watching them go thru that.



(another good way to cool a dog down is to wet their feet and ears)


----------



## elevan

Does Fiddles have epilepsy or was this a one time event?


----------



## Roll farms

Well, I didn't get to the weeds because DH came home earlier than I expected....

But.....we got 3 stalls cleaned out and all the 'old' hay moved so that when the new hay comes, we're ready.
Chaos is in w/ his 'wimmins' and the Obs are in their pen.  Acapella and Valentine won't.shut.up.
By noon it was 94 degrees and we quit for the afternoon.  I took a nap and then we grilled some porkburgers.  Now I'm full and it's time to feed but I don't wanna.

Fiddles may have epilepsy....probably does.   
He hasn't been officially diagnosed.  He had his first BAD seizure after his puppy shots, and has had maybe 2-3 a year since then.  Vet says that's not often enough to warrant the phenobarb yet.  He LOVES to go 'bye-bye', LOVES to visit his brother at MIL's house, and LOVES to run around at the cemetary....we think it was just all too much excitement, combined w/ the god-awful heat yesterday.

Our last black poodle (Tuddles) had seizures the last 10 yrs he was alive and was on PB for most of his life.


----------



## elevan

My lab had epilepsy.  She had certain triggers and an exciting day seemed to be one of them.  She also had them more often in hot weather.  So you're probably on that.  Ask you vet if you can get liquid phenobarb to keep on hand.  A drop or 2 when he has a seizure will lessen the severity and the potential for damage for him and it doesn't need to be given daily, it's more of a "rescue".

Our vet has seen a huge increase in the amount of dogs who have seizures over the years.  In talking with him about it we kind of suspect that the stuff in commercial dog food is the culprit.  Most dog foods have corn in them, many as the first ingredient.  You can bet your last dollar that the corn is GMO too.  I really don't think it's any wonder that Americans and their pets are getting sicker along with expanding our waistlines.

Off my soapbox now.  Sorry.


----------



## Roll farms

I got the beds weeded last night after we started getting a nice breeze going.

It's RAINING.


----------



## Royd Wood

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I got the beds weeded last night after we started getting a nice breeze going.
> 
> It's RAINING.


Its still 28 c or 82 f here and going to be another hot one. Pleased for you Its RAINING  and hoping to get some here soon - well begging and doing a stupid rain dance actually


----------



## Roll farms

Every morning for weeks I've been watering and watering and no time to post pics.  It's raining today soooo...here are some I've been saving for a while.  

A 'before' shot of the bed I redid.  I didn't like the tallest iris (purple and yellow) and the short plants that had taken over the area.  My mom had given me a start of it years ago, turns out it's actually a weed of some variety....anyway, I wanted it gone.







A shot of the 'weed' in bloom, and all the root chunks I dug out, in the wheelbarrow.






What it looks like now: DH repainted the wagon wheels, black iris, a purple clematis, strawberries, Autumn Joy clematis and daylillies, more iris, Passion Flower, and the zinnia bed. 






This is a relative of a hollyhock, maybe called, "False Mallow".....It went CRAZY.  






What the 'long' bed is looking like, as of yesterday.






A couple of pitiful pictures of Fiddles, during his hair cut and after his bath.  I have to put his ears up in a ponytail holder to see to do his face.....











Some of the piles of feathers that led me to believe the cochin hen was gone forever....











One of the peppers being watered by the drip irrigation system I put in all by myself






My next project.....the daylilly bed....UGH....






Some of the 782 gazillion Rose of Sharons in the front yard.....Seriously, if anyone wants starts at herdstock....just say so....






I know I'm not spelling it right....bouganvillia






My 'chicken bed'....






Loving the colors in this pot






A "cammo moth", aka Pandora Sphinx






OK, this is my garden 13 days ago:






This morning:






We have peppers!











And cukes!






And I keep forgetting to show you our potatoes


----------



## 20kidsonhill

You must spend 2 or 3 hours a day, watering.  I love potted plants, but I am too lazy to do all the watering. I always appreciate someone else who is willing to work that hard.  Sorry about the lost chicken.


----------



## Roll farms

But...she wasn't lost....it only sounded and looked that way.  She escaped and hid out, but was fine the next morning.  Wierd!!


20K, are you going to try to come to Herdstock?  You could pick up some new Silver Fox bloodlines.....


----------



## daisychick

I  just love Fiddles, I could just hug him!   He reminds me so much of my little black poodle named Ebbie.   She was such a fun little farm dog.  She made it to the age of 14.   I used to put her ears in pony tails too so I could trim her "bangs".       So jealous that you have cukes already!  Mine are just tiny little plants with 2 leaves.   :/


----------



## autumnprairie

Love the pics


----------



## Roll farms

Well, folks, we had a high of 78 degrees today and I was a task accomplishing FOOL.   

I got chores done, then ran to a hardware store and got some T's for my irrigation system, and came back and finished running the lines for it so that now I can water the tomatoes AND the peppers w/ the drip system.  I paid $7.50 for the starter kit, right?  The extra T's today cost me $22.00  

Finished that and cut back some plants that are done blooming already.  I hate dead brown foilage!

Repotted a bunch of petunias, touch-me-not, and tropical milkweed that I started from seed.

I had one mum make it through winter, so I've been pinching it back and taking the 'pinchings' and rooting them.  I potted 10 new baby mums from that today....hopefully won't have to buy a single mum this fall.

Weeded, pruned, and fertilized the tomatoes.

Loaded the gator up w/ all my pruning mess and some icky clay dirt I dug out of a bed last week, so that DH could use it to fill one of the holes in the back 40.

Did afternoon chores and defrosted some previously made pulled pork bbq for dinner.

Got the last 3 watermelons and 10 more pumpkin and gourd plants up in the bed above the pond and watered all those plants.

Fertilized and watered all the pots, hanging baskets, etc. and watered the garden.

I LOVE it when my 'to do' list gets cut in half.  

Gotta work tomorrow.  Heading to the mill for chick starter before I go....It's supposed to rain tomorrow night so no watering for me for at least a few days.  

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Roll farms

Mornin'.

Overslept because I stayed up to late because I drank coffee when I got home from work at 8:30 last night.....oh well.  We got a good bit of rain overnight and it looks like we could get a bit more before it's over.  

ALL of the veggie beds are weeded.  All of them.  No weeds.    I know it won't last more'n a few days but it feels good right now!

Hay guy is coming w/ 120 bales on Saturday.  At 11am.  In case any of you want to come help me put it away.....

A friend of my DH is giving us a bunch of treated lumber and some porch steps.  They got new decks built on and know we can always use free wood.  Gotta pick that up after the hay's put up.  

I took a boatload of pics yesterday after I got back from the feed store....I was already cleaned up for work and didn't want to get dirty, so figured pic taking was safe.  Here's a link to the garden pics:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150975830940100.474325.746550099&type=1

And the goats:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19872

Guess I'm gonna clean house today.  It's cold / rainy out and it's been a few weeks since I did a really GOOD job of it.

The latest on DD is that they're looking for a new car for her gf, she has college orientation June 8th, and if all goes well, she'll be here that weekend to spend 6 wks.

I hate waiting to see how things pan out...It's the control freak in me....


----------



## Roll farms

I intended to dig up SOME of the daylilly bed today.  Years ago a friend gave me 18 different varieties / colors, and it was late in the season so I just sorta threw them in the ground w/out any real thought or weed prevention.  It's been a train wreck ever since.

Ended up digging up all of them.  All 482,750 daylillies.  OK, so maybe I exaggerate a tad...but there's a crap ton, I assure you.

I gave away 2- 5 g. buckets FULL of them today, am giving away another 3- 5 g buckets full tomorrow.  That 'only' leaves me w/ 25 - 1g containers and 2 -5 gallong buckets full for myself.  

Man those suckers can multiply!  Then DH tilled the bed up for me.  I'm going to spray weedkiller around it and then put down plastic soon....then replant the suckers, minus the boatload of weeds.

We moved some young chickens to the 'big bird' pen today.  Kinda fun to watch them explore their new digs.  Dh had to move nest boxes around and hang some bigger feeders.  Someone gave us a fancy nest box w/ the 'roll out' egg flap thingy.  It juuuust fit in the chicken house...good thing it wasn't 1/2" longer.

Tomorrow I'm going back to the greenhouse in Amish country.....but it's NOT my fault.  A friend wants to go, I'm merely along for the ride / tour guide.  *halo*


----------



## DonnaBelle

SORRY, CAN'T QUITE SEE THE HALO.

Donna Belle


----------



## Roll farms

Maybe I'd better go polish it, DonnaB.


----------



## jodief100

I can see her halo, it is hanging on her horns.......


----------



## elevan




----------



## redtailgal

ROLLS! You give me back my halo!  I've been looking for that thing!


----------



## Roll farms

Uh uh, RTG, I've been hanging onto this here halo for 39 yrs, go find your own.

I'm sort of deflated about the trip now....found out my friend's adult dd is going and she and I do not exactly get along.  
(As a teen she'd call her mom names and tell her what was what and I don't go for that, I would have NEVER dreamed of talking to my mom the way this girl did....)

Ah well.

Forgot to tell you that DH's NZ doe had babies again yesterday.......and left them on the wire.  The last litter she had was the one I attempted to bottle raise.

We pulled her belly fur and put them in the nest box but I'm betting they'll be dead this morning.  This is strike 2 for her.  I'm hoping he eats her.  Hearing their pitiful cries just breaks my heart.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Sorry about that NZ litter.    That's frustrating!


----------



## Roll farms

Monday was pretty much taken up by the greenhouse trip and my company....had to do the barn tours and gator ride, etc.  After they left DH and I went up to water the plants above the pond and then it was bed time.

At the greenhouse I had to get a few things.  Red, orange, and yellow coneflowers.  Bougainvillea in 2 more colors.  A couple carnations (pinks) that will (hopefully) produce 'bouquet' stlye blooms.

That's all I got.  Not even 1/2 a flat.  What restraint!  

The NZ doe still has some live kits.  Not sure for how long, and she never did pull more fur, but some are still alive so I'm assuming she's at least feeding part of them.  If a female makes it, we will replace her.

Yesterday I got up at 3 for work (looks like I'm not getting off truck after all, the Asst. Mgr. quit and they 'need' me, w/ my experience...*sigh*...I was asked for the 20th or 30th time to give up goat farming and work full time at TSC, being promised a store of my own someday...uh...NO.)

After work, I ran to a dollar store for more pots (for the bougainvillea and some stuff my MIL brought me Sunday), ran home for chores, zoomed through that, treated the pond w/ copper sulfate, sprayed weedkiller, did laundry, got everything planted and then....felt sick as a dog for a few hours.  Not sure if I had a touch o' food poisoning, I inhaled too much weedkiller, or what but I felt awful.  Sorta collapsed in my chair for a bit and waited til I felt a bit better, then finished up the day and went to bed early.  

So far this morning I feel ok.  

Today's agenda:
Chores
Go get feed and put it away
Spray weedkiller around the pond, again.  Can't use strong stuff so it takes a few applications of 'weak' stuff to do it.
then....finally....WASH MY TOMATO.

(My tomato is a big honkin' red jacked up, redneck jeep I adore.  I promised I'd get rid of it when I turned 40 so this is my last summer of going topless in it.)

I have been good, good, good all spring and done work instead of play.  Today....out comes the jeep and my 'fun' starts.  wOOt!

If I get that done, I may also wash / vacuum the "Eggplant" - the black jeep I use for feed hauling / trips.  She just ain't as purty as the tomato, lol.


----------



## elevan

Now why did you promise to get rid of the Tomato when you turned 40?


----------



## Roll farms

I have to grow up someday.

And 40 yr old women shouldn't run around topless.


----------



## daisychick

Hey if you got it, flaunt it.   That's what my momma always said.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

You need to keep the Tomato.  You are who you are, regardless of your age.  Who says you have to do anything at a certain age.  Do what feels right.


----------



## HankTheTank

Well...I'll be needing a vehicle in a little while, why don't you just ship me that Tomato, when you have to get rid of it? 

I love going topless!


----------



## marlowmanor

If old men can go out and buy convertibles when they hit their midlife crisis stage you can keep your Tomato! I'm betting you look better riding topless than the old men in the convertibles do!


----------



## Roll farms

I know I could keep the tomato....but seriously....we don't "need" it and it just sits all winter.  DH bought it / fixed it up for himself but hates driving it (bumpy ride and hard to steer).  I LOVE driving it....so I do.    He wanted to use it as part of the trade for his truck and I threw a hissy fit and begged him to let me keep it one more year, 

Well, I guess the Eggplant doesn't look too bad once it's cleaned up.  I haven't washed it since last fall so it was pretty.darn.cruddy and looked bad.   Remove 6 mos. worth of grime and salt and mud and this is what you end up with 






My newest obsession, plant-wise - Bougainvillea

The 1st one I got that started it all






The 3 new ones
















A shot of the daylilly bed before






Now






What's waiting to go back in






And a pretty rose that bloomed today


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have to grow up someday.
> 
> And 40 yr old women shouldn't run around topless.


Well now ya tell me.   

You should totally keep that thing!  It looks so fun.  Way more fun than my MOM-mobile.


----------



## elevan

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to grow up someday.
> 
> And 40 yr old women shouldn't run around topless.
> 
> 
> 
> Well now ya tell me.
> 
> You should totally keep that thing!  It looks so fun.  Way more fun than my MOM-mobile.
Click to expand...

x2!

Now, if we were talking about your 80th birthday then your DH might have an argument.  But then my Grandma Emily is past that and she's still a fiesty girl who wouldn't mind driving around "topless".


----------



## Symphony

elevan said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to grow up someday.
> 
> And 40 yr old women shouldn't run around topless.
> 
> 
> 
> Well now ya tell me.
> 
> You should totally keep that thing!  It looks so fun.  Way more fun than my MOM-mobile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2!
> 
> Now, if we were talking about your 80th birthday then your DH might have an argument.  But then my Grandma Emily is past that and she's still a fiesty girl who wouldn't mind driving around "topless".
Click to expand...

Cringe....shiver......


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have to grow up someday.
> 
> And 40 yr old women shouldn't run around topless.


  NOW you tell me.

SHEESH.........

(keep the mater)


----------



## Roll farms

I swear I'ma kill my kid.

We've went from "I'm coming home ASAP for the summer on a bus." to "I'm coming home for the summer in a week or two in a car." to "I'll be there next weekend, but I dunno if it's for a few days or a week or..."

I was pondering going to the dr. and having my shoulder / elbow looked at while she's here to 'help', in case I end up on light duty for a few weeks.  Guess that's out.

And.....while I love her and want to spend time w/ her...I'm not looking to put her AND her gf up for a week or two while I have tons of stuff going on....your own kid around is one thing....her gf would be like 'company', which you have to cook for and clean for, etc.  It'd be even more work...and I wouldn't feel right 'ignoring' them to do what I need to get done.



I just sent her a long message explaining that she is making me crazy w/ this "I still don't know what's going on." stuff.  She'll probably take it as rejection but I just want her to see our side of it.  We can't plan anything b/c we don't know if / when / how she's coming, for how long, or anything.

UGH.


----------



## RPC

Your DD and my older sister sound alot alike. My sister never knows when she is coming home or for how long and makes you stop everything you are doing waiting for her to come home so you can spend time and then will come 3 days later then planned and wonder why everyone has an attitude. She wants everyone to follow her rules, diet, and schedule while she is home also which no one does and then she gets mad and threatens to leave. After a few days you are just ready for her to follow threw, then she calms down and is fun to be with. I know what you mean about the GF being company, I never feel like I can just sit around or do what needs to be done with my sisters BF here. I try to be polite and include him but we have nothing in common and I really don't care much for the guy but I guess if she is happy that's what counts. Good luck and I hope it all works out, and that your DD's GF stays at home.


----------



## Roll farms

Daylilly bed is DONE.  *whew*







DH and I have been kicking around ideas for what to do w/ the 'jungle'....big flower bed out front that has just gone crazy and is overtaken by weeds and Obedient Plant...which is NOT obedient, btw.

I've seen lots of "living rooms" - outside areas using plants / trees for walls / ceilings....we're going to make on in this section of the bed, behind this bench.  I think the bench will become the 'couch' once it's done.






Starting that tomorrow....actually, going to go through the entire bed (that pic just shows one small section) and dig out the plants I want to save, then have DH mow down the rest so I can obliterate it and start over.

I think one reason I enjoy gardening so much is you can PRETEND to have a little control over at least part of your life.  

eta:  I saw the preview of the 'story' about me that will be in the next Purina digital goat newsletter.  I'll be doing autographs at herdstock.


----------



## Roll farms

Yesterday DH and his best friend Tater tore out our 2 - 6' chain link gates and put in 1 big 12' gate w/ a wheel.
The other gate was a real bear to open, it always wanted to buckle in the middle and dragged the ground.  I dunno why, but he put it in at an angle.  
Between that and the new door put in a few mos. ago and the cleaning I gave the siding, the 'old' barn looks pretty new again.

Today we attatched a cattle panel to it to discourage escape attempts, and then put the 'LGD warning' sign on and the wooden goats my friend made me a while back are mounted to the posts.

The girls wanted to help 'dad' w/ the sign.






Finished product






Got everything watered....again....  We've eaten green onions, cucumbers, and peppers so far....waiting for the tomatoes to ripen.






This is the "Jungle" flower garden.  Getting a complete do over....'before'






During - I dug out everything I wanted to keep today






DH said it looked like an Elephant took a nap in it

Some of the bulbs I found / saved






We managed to take a nap today during the hottest / nastiest part of the day.  We don't get to often, between our to-do list, company, and customers.  What a treat!

Some other pics I took tonight.....

Young pullets we're raising - light brahmas, welsummers, and easter eggers






LOVE me some Polish!






Shot of Valentine and Dolly on their slide






I got a good pic of Bullitt's head today






Reece's Cup and Feline, the Ob doelings






Tiger w/ them






Hope everyone had a good / productive weekend!


----------



## Royd Wood

Bullitt looks like an old wise goat full of knowledge and thats a nice goatee beard. Great pics


----------



## autumnprairie

love the pics the girls are getting big and I love Bullet


----------



## RPC

I always like your pictures. I like the new gate and I am sure you do too. I can not wait to see your outdoor living room next time I am down there.


----------



## Roll farms

It rained alllll around us yesterday, but it was like I live in a 'dry county' (  - Southerners will get that... ) or we had an umbrella over us.  :/

I shoulda got up and watered everything and washed the jeeps....then it woulda rained.

Instead I got up, covered myself from head to toe, and pulled the poison ivy out of the jungle bed.  I also trimmed all the indeterminate tomatoes, made new address labels, washed out 20 milk jugs, did laundry, and trimmed some shrubs in the yard.

The plan was to wear myself out so I could fall asleep by 8pm since I had to get up early this mornin' for work.

My plans never work out....

Saturday we're taking the Tomato to a town an hr. away for a benefit ride for the humane society there (I have a friend who runs it).  
My luck DH will win the Harley they're raffling.....

Hoping it's not too hot to take Fiddles, don't want him to have any more seizures....but you're supposed to bring your pet / dogs w/ you.  All of mine are black, and will get hot in an open vehicle at low speeds.

Ah well....I'm rambling now to avoid getting ready to go....better hush.  Have a great day.


----------



## daisychick

I bought my dogs one of those bandana cooly things.   You soak it in water and then the gel plumps up that is in it.  I tie it around their necks and it really works!  I got the one for humans in the camping section at wallyworld.   Fiddles needs one of those, so he can look cool and stay cool.


----------



## autumnprairie

daisychick said:
			
		

> I bought my dogs one of those bandana cooly things.   You soak it in water and then the gel plumps up that is in it.  I tie it around their necks and it really works!  I got the one for humans in the camping section at wallyworld.   Fiddles needs one of those, so he can look cool and stay cool.


good idea Daisy


----------



## Roll farms

Hmmm....At 6#, I wonder if it would completely cover him?  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## daisychick

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hmmm....At 6#, I wonder if it would completely cover him?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Mine fits perfectly on my Boston Terriers and they are tiny tots too.     It isn't like a full size bandana but more like a tube like thing, it really works.  You could all get one and be real stylish.    Trying to find a picture.     It stays cool and the purpose is to keep the circulating blood cooler by tying it around the neck area.  They make some specifically for dogs but I found them cheaper in the human departments.

Kinda like this one:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?cat=2,42407&p=10286


----------



## Roll farms

Ohhh, I getcha.

I'll have to look for one if I get a chance, otherwise DH is saying Fids can't go.    He's such a protective papa.

In other news....yesterday....I came home from work, and took a nap.  It was glorious.

Then when dh got home we had to go trim Fiddle's little sister, who lives near my MIL.  She weighs 2.5#, I was afraid I'd break her!  The lady who got her has low-income and had a stroke, so the poor little dog was looking pretty ragged (she's had her for a year) and had fleas.  We gave her a bath and put half a dose of frontline on her after her haircut / nail trim.

Her owner used to operate a big floral company here in town.  As a thank you, since she couldn't pay me, she made me a pretty bouquet out of her yard.

Today.....it's water, water, water and then back to the jungle.  It's a lot cooler today than it has been, thankfully.


----------



## Roll farms

Well.  I've gone and done it now.

From my simple, subtle plans for a 'living room' and redoing the flower bed, DH now has visions of a pond and rocks and lots of labor-intensive running of power cords for pond pumps.

Years ago we traded some baby chicks for pond liner, that's just been in the way.

Apparently NOW is the time to use it.

*slaps forehead*

All I wanted him to do was mow down the old plants so I could rake them up.  Now it's a PROJECT.

*sigh*


----------



## Symphony

Lmao, that sounds familar.  Good luck with the Pond!


----------



## elevan




----------



## TTs Chicks




----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Roll farms

Well we can mark our calendars....150 days from yesterday we'll have kids born.  Chaos (Nubian) has FINALLY started acting bucky and breeding his women.

DH and I were getting sorta frustrated because Bullitt and Freeney are all over eachother and trying to breed does through the fence, 'what-what-whaaa' -ing everyone, rubbing all over us, just being 'bucks in rut' and we don't want to use them yet....but the buck we want to use now wasn't the least bit interested in ANY of his does.



Yesterday morning I woke to his 'whaa-whaaaa's and he got Bambi (maiden yearling)...hoping for spots!

I've spent the last 2 days digging roots out of my 'living room' by hand.  DH said yesterday he could probably use the bobcat to scrape up the roots in the front half of the bed....thank goodness b/c after 2 days I was juuust about ready to say "forget the front part of the bed" - it's in full sun and even worse than the shaded back part.

I was afraid if I left them, they'd eventually try to come up through the plastic / mulch and be a nightmare to dig out later....or make my floor crooked.

Tried again to talk him out of the pond yesterday.  No dice.  I need one more thing to take care of around here, 

Think we're going to skip the benefit ride.  Supposed to be 93 tomorrow and muggy.  Won't be much fun stuck in a line of traffic in the blazing sun.
Probably just stay home and watch the superbowl.


----------



## Symphony

You could have pond Lillies, and Cat tails all around the pond.  Oooo, you could get Koi fish or just some Catfish for eating. LISTEN TO ME AND ALL WILL BE GOOD ROLL FARMS HUSBAND!


----------



## autumnprairie

Symphony said:
			
		

> You could have pond Lillies, and Cat tails all around the pond.  Oooo, you could get Koi fish or just some Catfish for eating. LISTEN TO ME AND ALL WILL BE GOOD ROLL FARMS HUSBAND!


or put fish in it that you can eat


----------



## Roll farms

We have a 1/4 acre (little over, I think) pond w/ 'eating fish' in it....bass, blue gill, cats.   

DH won't eat them.  Makes anyone who fishes here catch and release.  I guess he's so tight he doesn't ever want to have to buy more....

Yes, I know you're supposed to take some out or the little ones take over.  It's pretty much happened.  But you can't tell HIM that.

I may get a lilly or two but cattails are the bane of my existence.  I fight them around the 'big' pond every year.

Came in to eat lunch and I don't wanna go back out.  *whine*  

I did have a little fun, used the gator to pull a couple lilac stumps.  DH said it wouldn't work, he'd have to use the bobcat.  

I just LOVE to prove that man wrong.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We have a 1/4 acre (little over, I think) pond w/ 'eating fish' in it....bass, blue gill, cats.
> 
> DH won't eat them.  Makes anyone who fishes here catch and release.  I guess he's so tight he doesn't ever want to have to buy more....
> 
> Yes, I know you're supposed to take some out or the little ones take over.  It's pretty much happened.  But you can't tell HIM that.
> 
> I may get a lilly or two but cattails are the bane of my existence.  I fight them around the 'big' pond every year.
> 
> Came in to eat lunch and I don't wanna go back out.  *whine*
> 
> I did have a little fun, used the gator to pull a couple lilac stumps.  DH said it wouldn't work, he'd have to use the bobcat.
> 
> I just LOVE to prove that man wrong.


if I was there I would  be helping. I know have a to do list for Herdstock I am almost positive that I am going even if I


----------



## Symphony

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We have a 1/4 acre (little over, I think) pond w/ 'eating fish' in it....bass, blue gill, cats.
> 
> DH won't eat them.  Makes anyone who fishes here catch and release.  I guess he's so tight he doesn't ever want to have to buy more....
> 
> Yes, I know you're supposed to take some out or the little ones take over.  It's pretty much happened.  But you can't tell HIM that.
> 
> I may get a lilly or two but cattails are the bane of my existence.  I fight them around the 'big' pond every year.
> 
> Came in to eat lunch and I don't wanna go back out.  *whine*
> 
> I did have a little fun, used the gator to pull a couple lilac stumps.  DH said it wouldn't work, he'd have to use the bobcat.
> 
> I just LOVE to prove that man wrong.


Will Goats eat Cat tail?


----------



## elevan

Symphony said:
			
		

> Will Goats eat Cat tail?


Yes, they certainly will.  Mine absolutely LOVE them.  The trick is that they have to be able to reach them from shore and not get their feet wet


----------



## Roll farms

DH got off early, then we went and got feed after I zipped through housework.
Took the night off to go fishin' w/ our friends' daughter.  It was fun.  And nice not working til dark.

Going to Menard's tomorrow to check out lattice and pond accessories.

Did I mention I HATE projects???

STILL no measurable rain, and none forecasted.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> STILL no measurable rain, and none forecasted.


I hear you, hubby is going to have haul water today. We are down to 12" in the cistern.  

Our pond has been taken over by the little ones.  The boys go up and pull about 20 out every now and then and I cook them up for dinner but we can't seem to keep up.  It was stocked long before we ever bought the place and I don't think the previous owner fished in it a lot.  It is waaay up on the top of the hill, across the road from the house and the previous owner had trouble getting up the three porch steps so I doubt they made the climb up the hill too often.  


Glad to here Chaos has figured things out.  I hope he sends some X-swimmers out this year.


----------



## Roll farms

I am beginning to feel like we have a giant umbrella over us.  *sigh*  Rain ALL around us...but we got nothing.

So here are some progress pics.....the 'room' before







Today






The jungle before (where the pond will go)






Today






Some flower / plant pics

Maters....I've trimmed the stupid things 2x already.....





















Went today and got 2 sheets of green plastic lattice for the bottom of the 'walls' of my room, and some plastic and river pebble rocks for the floor.

Also bought a book about ponds....figure we might ought to know what we're doin' when we start.


----------



## autumnprairie

Love the pics your maters are growing like mine are. The room is going to be so nice when it is done. Good luck on your pond


----------



## TTs Chicks

Great progress on the room - that's a lot of work!  Your maters look great, mine aren't growing as well this year.  They are making some, just aren't as big as normal


----------



## Roll farms

Mine are growing but don't have much 'fruit' on 'em.  I think the dirt has too much nitrogen.  I'm not gonna put any more miracle grow on the suckers.


----------



## Symphony

Your clearning work is amazing.  I might have to hire you as you seem to do a quicker job than these crazy rental goats I got.

You have a lovely garden and home and the room looks like it will be nice.


----------



## Remuda1

Hi Rolls, anytime I've seen too much foliar growth, I just give them a splash of a bloom booster such as Super Bloom or something like that.  I think you're right in backing off on the Miracle Gro for a while . Your gardens look lovely. I wish I could do more container gardening but we just don't get enough rain and I am way too lazy to hand water daily . It looks beautiful!


----------



## Roll farms

I was just thinking about getting some bloom boost, we have it on clearance at TSC.

I'm so annoyed I could just spit.  Had a nice little green blob headed RIGHT FOR US on the radar, so I ran down to get the feeding done, just sure it'd be pouring when I came back up.....nothing....look at the radar and *poof* it just disappeared.

Believe me, I am NOT enjoying having to hand water for 2-3 hrs a day.  If I'da known we would get NO rain....I sure wouldn't have put this much stuff out.


----------



## Roll farms

It rained.  For 2 glorious, shiny, wonderful hours....IT RAINED.

And.....My dd is here (got home yesterday).

Been busy between work and the new bed and watering and probably won't be on much w/ her here....but wanted to check in and say I hope all's well w/ everyone.


----------



## Roll farms

Hasn't rained for a week.  Slight chance for it today but.....I'm not holding my breath.

DD and I are having a great visit.  She's helping me w/ chores and such....what a change from the sullen teen that left!  

Stuck a few does in w/ Chaos to see if they'd get bred....and boy howdy he's been takin' care o' business.  
Bullitt left to service some does for a friend, so we had to throw someone in w/ Freeney to keep him company and he bred Patch right away.
We should have 6 or 7 does kid in November.  

I am trying NOT to breed anyone else until Bullitt gets back here.  But when I see a doe flagging it's very hard not to go ahead and get her bred so I'll know a due date.

Dazzle has a very inflamed / red / ulcerated eye and we can't figure out why, aside from "she hurt it"....tried Terramycin eye ointment and Pen G shots (didn't help) so I spent 32$ on eye spray yesterday....hoping it helps.  Can't be pinkeye b/c it's only in one eye and after 5 days she's still the only one.  Also haven't been exposed to any other livestock, even via wind...no cows or goats close by.

My black jeep is going into the shop today.....hoping that won't break me.

Blue, one of the yearling Nubs I bought last July....has a hard ball in her udder.  Spoke to the vet and we gave tetracycline shots for a week (in case it was some funky mastitis) but he suspected CAE....she's supposed to have been raised CAE prev....I opted not to test b/c I'll raise the kids CAE prev. anyway.
THEN....her sister, who I sold to a friend....got a hard udder.  
Now we HAVE to know whats going on b/c my friend doesn't bottle raise....grrrrr.....So we tested both sisters, and another yearling I got from the same farm, and my friend's yearling, just to see what's what.  If the sisters test CAE+ I guess I'll be going back on the breeder but....doubt I get any satisfaction.  

The NZ doe who rejected her 1st litter and then didn't pull fur for litter no. 2 did end up feeding the surviving 5 kits from that litter.  2 little funny looking brown doe kits DH wants to keep to replace mom with.

Picked up 48 dark eggs a month ago, dh wanted more dark egg layers.  36 didn't develop.  Of the 12, 9 hatched and 7 survived.  2 black copper marans, 2 golden salmon marans, and 3 black or blue wheaton marans will join the 7 welsummer pullets.

Finished my 'room' outside and waiting for it to cool off a bit before we start digging the fish pond.....






Remember, the little porch and bench and such were 'free', we're only out the lattice and landscape timbers...and time and labor...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Love the room.  

I so want more babies.


----------



## autumnprairie

love the room,  on the does test.  Nov babies


----------



## Symphony

Great work on the room.  Sorry about your Goats.


----------



## elevan

Lovely outdoor room!

I'm hoping for good results on the goats


----------



## redtailgal

Love it!


----------



## Roll farms

Bad news.  Tally and Blue both tested CAE+.

Such a shame, both are such pretty, structurally correct, NICE does.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Bad news.  Tally and Blue both tested CAE+.
> 
> Such a shame, both are such pretty, structurally correct, NICE does.


 I am so sorry


----------



## Roll farms

Folks, it's been a rough couple weeks.  I have said it before and I'll say it again, I do NOT like hot weather.  Hate it.  We've had heat indexes of over 100 dg for several days.
I wither, I melt, I just can't deal w/ being hot.  It turns me into a vampire who avoids daylight, lol.
Verrrry little rain.

No progress on anything in the yard, too hot to dig a pond.

DD is still here, we had a pretty good argument Tues. morning and I was reminded what it was like 2 yrs ago before she moved away....slammed doors, sullen silences, and me doing the work while she pouts.    Luckily she gets over her mad quicker now, and everything's ok.  She'll be leaving Saturday and while I love her to pieces and miss her....It'll be nice to get back to 'normal' (as normal as we get ).

DH's nephew has been a never-ending source of drama / discouragement.  Yesterday when my MIL (grandma to the nephew....who's near 40, btw, not a kid) cried and told me that she wish she'd died when my FIL did 3 yrs ago because she can't take the stress he puts her through I hit my limit.

You.Don't.Make.An.80.yr.old.woman.cry....And say she wished she was dead.  

Sooo, I called my very non-confrontational DH at work and told him that if HE didn't go talk to the nephew, that I would...and that if I did it.....he'd need bail money.
So he went.  I'm sure it's only a temporary reprieve but maybe there will be no more midnight phone calls about his girlfriend having her mouth duct taped, him driving drunk w/out a license, how she has to MOW HER YARD in this heat b/c he won't....etc.  (He lives rent free next door to her, we're 25 mins. away...she won't ask DH to do it...we ASSume the nephew does it...etc.etc.)

On the goat front, Dazzle's eye is still beet red / blind.  We can't find anything in it / cause for it.  I keep spraying it 2x a day w/ eye spray.

I've contacted the breeder the 2 CAE+ does came from and her response was basically, "Oh, gee, that stinks...sorry for your luck."

So I guess I'm eating the $200 loss on this one.


----------



## elevan




----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## Roll farms

I guess actually it's more than a 200$ loss.  I have to either give Judy (friend who bought the one doe) $200.00 or a doe kid.  I'm out the  $150.00 for the other doe kid.
I'm stuck w/ either 1 or 2 CAE+ / unmilkable does.
Not sure if I'm going to put them down or deal w/ it.  I just GOT MY HERD CAE- !!!!


----------



## daisychick

Wow!  I can't believe the breeders reaction!     That is so unprofessional.   Sorry you are stuck with the hard work of trying to "fix" it.    Do you have to re-test everyone now?????     I am totally with you on dealing with or trying to survive in the heat!   I can't stand being too hot.   We have had 3 weeks of at least 100 degrees and I have got absolutely nothing accomplished outside.   I just can't function in hot weather.    Hoping things look up for you and the weather cools off for both of us.


----------



## Symphony

Sorry about the issues.  I have a lazy cousin that would let my 90 year old grand mother mow her lawn, luckily there are kind neighborhood people in her area.


----------



## wannacow

Sorry if I sound dumb here, but couldn't you just sell the does to a family that just wants a couple of personal milking goats?  I've got one CAE+ in my herd.  She's the one I learned on.  (Her previous owner told me about the CAE+.)  We use the milk, and when she kidded, I took the baby and pastuerized the milk.  I used CAE prevention last year too when I bought a kid that was still on the bottle.  I used Apple's milk and Frosty tested negative last fall.


----------



## Roll farms

I guess I could try to sell them and disclose the CAE....but I won't drink CAE milk....not sure anyone else would.

After hearing that Johne's has been linked to Chron's disease I'm leery of drinking milk from a diseased animal.  

The breeder said, "Telling you they were raised CAE prev. is NOT a health guarantee."  Apparently she has loads of CAE+ animals and doesn't see it as a big deal.
I wouldn't care so much if they weren't symptomatic / had ever dealt w/ hard udders from CAE goats before...
I've had one w/ the huge knees that was crippled / put down and 2 non-symptomatic does.

They're milk goats.  I bought them for MILK.  Not just as baby makers....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That really stinks.  I have been worrying about that myself.  I have seen so many people selling Milk Goats.  I went so far as to ask the person if i came and collected the blood, could I have them tested.  If they were negative, I would purchase them.  They said no, so I said no.


----------



## Roll farms

Well DD is gone.  :/  on the one hand....    on the other. 

Here's a pic of us on her last day here.  That's not a shiny booger in her nose, it's her nose ring.  







It's nice to be back to 'normal'....not worrying about feeding and cleaning up after someone, or entertaining her.  But I do miss her.  I don't miss the extra laundry or cooking though....

Started working on cleaning out the trails in the back part of the property to get them ready for Herdstock / gator rides.  
Setting the hatcher for the last hatch of the season.

Speaking of hatching, did I tell y'all that my 50$ silkie rooster keeled over a month ago?  I swear I am NOT meant to have silkies, every time I get really good ones going, something bad happens.  Now all 3 of my hens are laying.  They were all broody / not laying when he died.  

Still no rain and none in the 7 day forecast....grrrr....

Some recent garden / flower pics




































Got this brilliant idea to take some goats w/ me to the woods to help clear brush.  HA.  Maybe I shoulda made them good and hungry first.  All they wanted to do was baaaa and act freaked out, and Penny kept running off....thank goodness she also kept coming back, lol.


























Taking kids and rabbits and maybe a silkie to TSC Saturday for their pet celebration.....Guess we're the 'petting zoo'...may take the prairie dog, too.

Have a great week, all~


----------



## autumnprairie

love the pictures, can't wait for Herdstock


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Did the roo get to breed the hens, AT ALL? And have they been in contact of a breeding rooster for the last 6 weeks? Hens can keep sperm in themselves to desposiot into eggs for up to 6 weeks. 

Love the pics


----------



## redtailgal

sigh.  Your yard is gorgemous!

Redtailgal  <-------  very jealous


----------



## RPC

Awesome pictures. I think you should have taken the boers with you. Mine would have loved it. Some times I take them for walks in the field to clean up. She never get to far from me and always follow where I go.


----------



## Symphony

I am envious of your yard.  Was that long line of bushes blooming white flowers, Althea's?


----------



## Roll farms

Rose of Sharon, Symphony.  We literally have hundreds.  DH dug up his aunt's yard years ago and brought them home.....we couldn't afford to go buy trees / shrubs and those lil suckers MULTIPLY.

Goats can eat them, that's a plus.

Roger, I *tried* to take Ruby, she stopped 10 foot from the barn, started picking up leaves and eating, and would not budge.  Jaz is too wild, Levi's too fat, and Patch is no spring chicken and it was hot that day.

We did the petting zoo thing at TSC today.  I'll try to post pics tomorrow morning.

Whooops....forgot to tell you.......IT'S RAINING!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Rose of Sharon, Symphony.  We literally have hundreds.  DH dug up his aunt's yard years ago and brought them home.....we couldn't afford to go buy trees / shrubs and those lil suckers MULTIPLY.
> 
> Goats can eat them, that's a plus.
> 
> Roger, I *tried* to take Ruby, she stopped 10 foot from the barn, started picking up leaves and eating, and would not budge.  Jaz is too wild, Levi's too fat, and Patch is no spring chicken and it was hot that day.
> 
> We did the petting zoo thing at TSC today.  I'll try to post pics tomorrow morning.
> 
> Whooops....forgot to tell you.......IT'S RAINING!!!


 RAIN YAY!!!!


----------



## Vickir73

Rain - it's a good thing!!! Today has been the first day we have gotten rain in about a week, but I still think we might be in the drought level.  My goat pen is getting kinda gross though.


----------



## Roll farms

Raining alllll around us but nothing here.  Grrrrr.

Hand digging the fish pond.....DH was going to use the Bobcat but it just won't 'fit' where we're putting it.  I was hoping 30" would be deep enough (that's where I am at) but the 'experts' are telling me 3' minimum to keep fish from freezing out.  
Phooey.

Froze some tomatoes and juice the other day.

Still breedin' the goats.  Bullitt's been off at another farm and will be home this weekend.  Then I'll get the boers bred and be done.

That's about all I got....


----------



## redtailgal

hmmm.  YOu freeze your tomatoes?

If you have a minute, I'd be interested in hearing about your process.

OH, I'm going to look at 3 wethers this saturday!  They will be named, meatloaf, hamburger, and butt roast.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> hmmm.  YOu freeze your tomatoes?
> 
> If you have a minute, I'd be interested in hearing about your process.


I would too


> OH, I'm going to look at 3 wethers this saturday!  They will be named, meatloaf, hamburger, and butt roast.


----------



## Roll farms

I blanch them juuust long enough (about 45 seconds to a minute) to get the skins off, then cut out the core, sling off the seeds and slice them.  Put 'em in a baggy, suck the air out, and pop 'em in the freezer...perfect for veggie soup.   I use romas for freezing.  I also freeze tomato juice....I use 'regular' (better boy, early girl, rutger, etc) for juice, they are pretty mushy / fleshy to freeze.

It rained for 5 mins. yesterday and for 3 glorious hours today.  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



Congrats on the wethers.  Don't laugh, but I cannot eat goat.  Yes, I raise / sell 'meat' goats.  But only b/c people around here want them for 4-H wethers.
Goats are like dogs to me...I couldn't eat one of those, either.


----------



## redtailgal

I may have to try the freezing maters thing.  I've got 40 roma plants, 2 german johnson, 2 better boy and 5 black cherokee.........they are heaping full of maters that are hard and green and not turning red at all!  

I wont laugh at you, too much.  FIL and MIL are like that about their cattle.  They just wont eat them if they have to care for them, so any beef for the freezer is raised by me.  Cuz I have a tiny cold heart and a big warm stomach.  

I cant kill them though.  I can clean them, cook them and eat them.  But I'm just not a killer.    (yup, total wuss am I)


----------



## marlowmanor

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I may have to try the freezing maters thing.  I've got 40 roma plants, 2 german johnson, 2 better boy and 5 black cherokee.........they are heaping full of maters that are hard and green and not turning red at all!
> 
> I wont laugh at you, too much.  FIL and MIL are like that about their cattle.  They just wont eat them if they have to care for them, so any beef for the freezer is raised by me.  Cuz I have a tiny cold heart and a big warm stomach.
> 
> I cant kill them though.  I can clean them, cook them and eat them.  But I'm just not a killer.    (yup, total wuss am I)


My tomatoes were like that for a while. Lots of green ones that took forever to get red. Just got some off last week. Now if I can keep Cameron from picking more green ones I can keep getting them fairly regularly. Last time I checked the garden with the kid I kept having to get onto Cameron for picking green tomatoes while I was checking the rest of the garden. 

I've got cherry tomatoes, Juliet tomatoes (they look like the Romas), Cherokees, and Kangaroos (they are meaty Australian tomatoes my dad grows, they can get huge and are delicious on sandwiches!)

ETA: We froze some maters last year. We just cut them in half and put them in freezer bags though. They didn't work perfectly. We try to get the most air we can out of the bags but we did end up with some freezer burn. If I freeze more I will try Rolls way.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm too cheap to buy one of those machines to suck the air out, so I stick a straw in the bag, close it almost all the way, then suck all the air out, remove the straw and seal.  It truly looks vacuum sealed.

Also make sure you use 'good' freezer bags.  Regular baggies won't work, they aren't thick enough.


----------



## redtailgal

Rolls, I used to do the same thing cuz I hate to part with my money, lol.

I ended up getting the ziploc vacuum bags and the little handheld air sucker outer thing..........the whole setup cost 10$ and it's worked great on our meats for over a year now.


----------



## autumnprairie

they do work great the ziplock vacuum seal set up


----------



## Vickir73

I thought I was the only one who sucked the air out with a straw   I bought that little hand-held sucker thing and like the way it worked, but the bags are more expensive than the regular freezer bags - so I'll alternate.


----------



## redtailgal

They are more expensive, but I cheat a little by going the wash and re-use route.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm too cheap to buy one of those machines to suck the air out, so I stick a straw in the bag, close it almost all the way, then suck all the air out, remove the straw and seal.  It truly looks vacuum sealed.
> 
> Also make sure you use 'good' freezer bags.  Regular baggies won't work, they aren't thick enough.


that is funny.  My wife does the same thing and for the same reason.  She laughs, but says it works and is a lot cheaper.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I blanch them juuust long enough (about 45 seconds to a minute) to get the skins off, then cut out the core, sling off the seeds and slice them.  Put 'em in a baggy, suck the air out, and pop 'em in the freezer...perfect for veggie soup.   I use romas for freezing.  I also freeze tomato juice....I use 'regular' (better boy, early girl, rutger, etc) for juice, they are pretty mushy / fleshy to freeze.
> 
> It rained for 5 mins. yesterday and for 3 glorious hours today.  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the wethers.  Don't laugh, but I cannot eat goat.  Yes, I raise / sell 'meat' goats.  But only b/c people around here want them for 4-H wethers.
> Goats are like dogs to me...I couldn't eat one of those, either.


Rolls, I can't either, I just can't eat one of these babies I raised and bottle fed, they are so freakin adorable and sweet. And I am already getting the heebies about the kids market goats for fair. I have totally stayed away from them, cause I knew from the beginning which ones were going. Well, I was helping body clip the other day, and they are so gentle and lovable, they love the kids and yeah, act like dogs. They play on the hillside and rocks, jumping around so cute and I was thinking yep, next Saturday is D day, and you're going on the meat truck and it made me nauseous. I'd have a hard time looking them in the eye.


----------



## Roll farms

Sorry if my pond story is boring, but I am pretty impressed w/ how it turned out, and while I like to think I'm a good / hard worker....I even amazed myself w/ how quickly I was able to dig this HUGE hole in the ground.

Here was the 'plan'....







Tuesday (different angle)






By Friday night






Saturday we finished digging, installed the felt liner (to protect the pond liner) and the rubber liner, and started filling it up.






Late Saturday evening it was full and we started putting rocks around it






Then I added pond die, more rocks, and a few plants






We've ordered the waterfall / filter kit and I'm going to build a small waterfall when it comes in.  Then install the pump and finish the landscaping and she'll be done.  The digging was obviously the hardest / worst part.

And I dug that sucker ALL by myself.  In 4 days.  Heh.

DH and I dug all the rocks out of our pasture / back acreage.  He kept saying 'Let's get these big ones' and I kept saying, 'Let's don't!'....after we got them up here he was glad I didn't get ALL the big ones.  He had a hard enough time moving these.

In other news, Bullitt (boer buck) is home from breeding at a friend's house.  Chaos has his last 2 Nub does.  Freeney has Levi and Dallas.  He'll be leaving in 2 weeks.   
(Sold him to Mo's Palaminos).

They are calling for a chance of rain for M, T, W, Th, and F.  I may just pee myself if we get all that.


----------



## elevan

Nice pond!

 on the rain


----------



## redtailgal

Rolls, hun..........your pond picture story just didnt make sense.

BUT, I have an idea.  You come down here and dig another one JUST like it, and I'll photograph it while you dig it and we'll set up a pictoral step by step.

Yup, I would  do that just for you.


----------



## Mo's palominos

What kinds of plants did you put in the pond? Pond plants can be amazingly beautiful !! Can't wait to see it !!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Rolls, hun..........your pond picture story just didnt make sense.
> 
> BUT, I have an idea.  You come down here and dig another one JUST like it, and I'll photograph it while you dig it and we'll set up a pictoral step by step.
> 
> Yup, I would  do that just for you.


----------



## Roll farms

RTG, I think it'd be easier for me to just fill this one back in and wait til you're here to start over...then YOU can dig and *I* will take pics, since I obviously need practice at picture stories, don'tchathink?

Mo, so far all I have in there are Iris.  Gonna get some other stuff (can't think of the names at the moment) that I've researched but we're trying to get the pump in / let it get 'settled' before we go toooo crazy.

We went to pick up a Castor Mini Rex tonight and the breeder showed us their neighbor's pond.  They built a stream, 2 waterfalls, and have GORGEOUS koi in it.

We're going to get the 1.99 goldfish.  I see no reason the raccoons should eat $50.00 koi when they discover / raid my pond.


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> RTG, I think it'd be easier for me to just fill this one back in and wait til you're here to start over...then YOU can dig and *I* will take pics, since I obviously need practice at picture stories, don'tchathink?
> 
> Mo, so far all I have in there are Iris.  Gonna get some other stuff (can't think of the names at the moment) that I've researched but we're trying to get the pump in / let it get 'settled' before we go toooo crazy.
> 
> We went to pick up a Castor Mini Rex tonight and the breeder showed us their neighbor's pond.  They built a stream, 2 waterfalls, and have GORGEOUS koi in it.
> 
> We're going to get the 1.99 goldfish.  I see no reason the raccoons should eat $50.00 koi when they discover / raid my pond.


um, noooo......WAIT!

I'll take you to Dairy Queen!


----------



## Catahoula

Wow!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTG, I think it'd be easier for me to just fill this one back in and wait til you're here to start over...then YOU can dig and *I* will take pics, since I obviously need practice at picture stories, don'tchathink?
> 
> Mo, so far all I have in there are Iris.  Gonna get some other stuff (can't think of the names at the moment) that I've researched but we're trying to get the pump in / let it get 'settled' before we go toooo crazy.
> 
> We went to pick up a Castor Mini Rex tonight and the breeder showed us their neighbor's pond.  They built a stream, 2 waterfalls, and have GORGEOUS koi in it.
> 
> We're going to get the 1.99 goldfish.  I see no reason the raccoons should eat $50.00 koi when they discover / raid my pond.
> 
> 
> 
> um, noooo......WAIT!
> 
> I'll take you to Dairy Queen!
Click to expand...


----------



## autumnprairie

AWESOME JOB Rolls!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I LOVE IT!!!  I WANT ONE!!!!  My DH is really starting to hate when I get on here...I always have "ideas" when I log off.


----------



## Roll farms

Well.  We got rain.  And lots of it.  Sideways rain that torn down half my plants / flowers.  :/  
A tree across the street lost the top in our driveway.  No power for 7 hrs.  No internet until 7 pm last night.  That's ok, I was outside cleaning up brush til then anyway. 
We have 2 more big trees that lost branches to clean up but DH was too tired yesterday to run the chainsaw (worked 4-4pm ....cleaning up storm debris at the golf course...) so I let him nap while I cleaned up what I could w/ loppers.

Chance of rain today and tomorrow.  HOPING it's not storms.  We need the water, but sideways storms just run off, not INTO the ground.

Freezing more tomatoes today and gonna make DH some fresh Pico Di Gallo....he LOVES that stuff.

I might shave the poo dogs if I feel really frisky.  I hate that job and meant to buy new blades but forgot.  So...I may just go float around in the pond instead.

Fish pond?  um....it's currently my swimming hole...lol


----------



## Vickir73

Rolls & RTG, I have an even better idea - I'm really good at taking pics, I'd be glad to have y'all over . . .

Very pretty pond - can't wait to see the finished product.  I'd like to put something like that in my chicken run -- in fact, I'll add it to the list . . . I have a very, very long list


----------



## Roll farms

The waterfall works!  Soon as I get more rocks around it to hide the blocks we built it out of, I'll post pics.  Probably Saturday.

Got the poodles shaved today and added to the pile of tomatoes I'm going to freeze / make juice with.  Probably tomorrow....maybe.  I've gotta go scrounge up another gator load or two of rocks first, before it gets hot out.

Sunday is opening day of Colts training camp, and I WILL BE THERE.  *wootwoot*


----------



## jodief100

I am soooooo excited for the start of football season!!!!!!!!  This is going to be a very interesting year.  

GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisychick

Love the pond and can't wait to see the waterfall!      GO BRONCOS!


----------



## Roll farms

I hope Peyton does well for you, DC.....We sure will miss him.  But I gotta root for my boys.  GO COLTS!


----------



## daisychick

Doesn't seem right that Peyton is a Bronco now,  I'm still not used to it, it may take a couple years for it to feel normal and by then we will have another "new" quarterback.      I don't care who is playing I just NEED to watch some football!


----------



## Catahoula

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I hope Peyton does well for you, DC.....We sure will miss him.  But I gotta root for my boys.  GO COLTS!


What? Football season??? Already???  Haha...would I be out of place to root for the Steelers (hubby's team) and the Niners???


----------



## jodief100

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Peyton does well for you, DC.....We sure will miss him.  But I gotta root for my boys.  GO COLTS!
> 
> 
> 
> What? Football season??? Already???  Haha...would I be out of place to root for the Steelers (hubby's team) and the Niners???
Click to expand...

Around here we support all football fans.  Even if they do root for the Steelers.


----------



## Roll farms

Steelers (even though a division rival) are my #2 team.  DH likes Green Bay.

GO FOOTBALL!

(I really need an excuse to sit on my butt for 3 hrs every Sunday....lol)


----------



## Roll farms

FINALLY!!!

Done!

To remind you of where I started in June....







Today:




































Yellowstone wolf paw print stepping stone






'Scuse me.  I'ma go sleep for a week now....


----------



## daisychick

Wow!  It looks great!  The blue water really stands out.


----------



## autumnprairie

It's beautiful Rolls did an awesome job


----------



## elevan

Looks AMAZING!  You're due for a well deserved rest.


----------



## redtailgal

Its frabalus, Dahling!  LOVE IT!


----------



## Roll farms

I can't wait to sit around the patio w/ you guys.


----------



## Catahoula

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I can't wait to sit around the patio w/ you guys.


----------



## redtailgal

me neither, too!


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> me neither, too!


X2


----------



## jodief100

You are amazing!


----------



## TTs Chicks

That turned out awesome!


----------



## RPC

Kim you have done an amazing job. It looks really awesome.


----------



## Vickir73

be-u-ti-mous!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Well let's see.

Yesterday I cleaned out the young chick/ chicken pens and moved some around.

My house is officially chickless for the first time since March.  YAY me.

Today I sprayed the barn lot / driveway for weeds.  I can't stand a weedy driveway and ours is pretty long.  When we unload hay it  leaves seeds and the drive starts to look like a hay field.  Maybe I should just bale it....

Been eating watermelon and cantaloupe from the 'above the pond' garden.  All that watering has paid off!

Got some mums I started from cuttings planted in the pots that the heat wilted / made look bad.  Watered (my rain spell has stopped  ) and just putzed around doing little chores.  I fixed a big old supper and of course DH came home w/out an appetite....If I hadn't cooked, he'd have been starving.

Tomorrow....before work...I'm tearing apart the kid / chick room / and dusting everything to remove all that chick dander that settles on every single surface.  Gotta reorganize and move the 'chick' stuff back and the 'kid' stuff forward.  Nov. will be here before I know it.

Next week.....I'll start 'spring' cleaning the house.  I'm late this year on purpose.......figured I'd wait until it's almost herdstock time b/c A) it's air conditioned in here and hot outside and B) I want it to look nice for 'company'.

Freeney leaves next Friday, along w/ all my spare guineas and roosters.  Yay on the birds.    about Freeney.  But he's getting a great home.


----------



## autumnprairie

it has sprinkled today I wish it would either rain and cool down or stop making it more hot and humid 

YAY on being bird free home and getting rid of what you needed (guineas and roosters)
 on Freeney


----------



## aggieterpkatie

The pond looks good!  Makes me want to dig one!  I'm not sure I can handle one more thing on my plate right now, but I'll put it on my wish list!   We had one growing up, and I loved it.  And yeah, get the cheap goldfish because they grow BIG and pretty, and are way less expensive than koi!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I hope Peyton does well for you, DC.....We sure will miss him.  But I gotta root for my boys.  GO COLTS!


x2    We are taking a trip to MO next week and then hitting the opener on the way back home.  So excited!


Your yard is amazing!!


----------



## Roll farms

Nothing real exciting going on....

Our hay guy showed up w/ 32 bales of 'candy' hay that he couldn't fit on his wagon the other day (it was easier to just bring it here than take it to his house, unload it, then reload it in a few weeks to bring it back to me).  He wants $5.00 a bale for this stuff and it's almost pure alfalfa.  The kids are the only ones getting it right now til the does start kidding.

I've got to decide if I want to buy more of it or the 'cheaper' (but still really good) grass hay to stock up on.  My milkers do so well on it but 75x 3.50 vs 75 x 5.00 adds up.  Maybe I'll do half and half.

DH got off work early yesterday and mowed the yard for the first time since the 1st week of July....we had some downpours this weekend and the grass could finally handle it.

I picked / blanched / juiced about a bushel of tomatoes, then went out to trim the plants and found another bushel or more of ripe ones that I'd missed because the plants were so thick.  

Froze some green pepper for pizza and fajitas this summer.

After work this morning I have to go get chicken feed then I've been asked to spray the pond for weeds again 'so it will look nice for herdstock.'
THEN he says, "Are any men coming to this thing?  I hate to be workin' my butt off to make the yard look good if no men are coming."

Because....ya know....us females don't look at things like that.


----------



## Catahoula

OMG, $5/bale for pure alfalfa??? We pay $15 and some places sell it $16.50!! Many people here are downsizing because of the hay price. Wow...I can have so many more goats if I live where you live! Lucky!


----------



## Roll farms

He really could take it to a hay sale and get 9-10$ a bale...but I'm a long time customer and he and I both know he'd be price gouging, considering I see his hay fields / know what they're looking like.  It's been dry but not devestatingly so, we finally got enough rain to get things growing again.

I paid $3.75 for this same hay last year.

But, I gave him some cantaloupe and a whole sack of tomatoes and cucumbers and peppers to take home.....I take care of him, he takes care of me.  

Forgot to mention....I found about 13 of the 25 fish dead over the last few days.  Hoping the 'conditions' in the water get to where they need to be soon so I can go get some bigger / prettier fish.


----------



## Vickir73

I'm jealous about the alfalfa too   That's an awesome price.  Our guy that rents our pasture for his horses does little odds and ends around the place to help out so I try to give him eggs and veggies when we have them.  I think it's great to help each other out this way.


----------



## daisychick

If I remember right you make your ice cream without using eggs???  If so could you pretty please tell me how you do it or the measurements and ingredients you use.       I tried to find it on here but didn't have any luck.


----------



## Roll farms

1 pint store-bought heavy cream (or goat cream if you have it ....)
2.5 pints goat milk
2 T vanilla
1 c sugar

That's exactly what will fit in my ice cream maker, you may have to tweak it.


----------



## daisychick

Thank you!  That is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Roll farms

Mo's Palaminos picked Freeney up tonight.  

I know he's going to a good home but....I'm sure gonna miss him.  He was such a well-behaved gentleman buck.








In other news, DH is scrambling around trying to fix EVERYTHING that's needed fixing ASAP for herdstock.  We're fixing the driveway chain link that's been busted for almost 2 yrs tomorrow.  He fixed some broken kitchen drawers tonight.

I saved my spring cleaning to do before herdstock so I've been doing that this week.  The back half of the house is done, now just gotta do the kitchen and living room.

Then *I* have some 'fixing up' to do in the barns.

Just 3 more weeks!

If you're coming, please post how many people and what you're bringing so we can plan.

Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms

I'm having a busy / fun week....except for the housework.

Work / Colts training camp yesterday, (and I got sweated on by a punter AND a kicker after practice...with pics and autographs)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151138575385100.492736.746550099&type=1&l=fb9b3c57c0

dinner tonight w/ a friend I havent spent time with in years, work tomorrow, and customers coming Friday.  Then Saturday we're taking the red jeep to a car show, hoping to get another trophy for DH to add to his collection....that'll make a whole 2.  

Today I'm taking all the kitchen bric-a-brac down and washing / dusting / polishing it.  I love, LOVE, love blue glass but it sure does collect the dust / grease from cooking.

It's looking like we won't get to clean out the stalls in the barns before herdstock.  We're getting pretty regular rain these days....it takes 2-3 wks of dry weather for DH to get into them w/ the bobcat.  Figures, we shoulda done it back in July....usually it's dry in August.  Crazy weather.

Penny, my 5 yr old Ob who's been fresh since April of 11, is being dried off and in w/ Tiger, the 5 mo. old Ob buckling.  He's about 1/2 her size but he's doing a good job of telling her he WILL be boss.  She's the herd queen so she's not digging it much.

I'm whittling away at my 'things to do before Herdstock' list....

DD got into Morehead University in KY.  I got her a laptop....did a lot of research on which ones do what.....now I want one.  Hoping Santa remembers I've been a good girl.


----------



## redtailgal

You wanna come get my house ready for herstock?

puh-leeze?


----------



## Roll farms

Well.......my house is clean.  Spotless in fact.  Floors to ceiling, every room.  *happy dance*

Finished it yesterday, and cleaned some stuff in the barn, too.  I was covered in cobwebs....and dead flies.  *shudder*

Tomorrow I'm cleaning the porch.

Weds. the gator.  Gotta take MIL to the dr. Weds. too.

Then my 'to do' list for Herdstock will be pretty much done.  *whew*  Other than cut up veggies and patty the burgers....bit early to do that yet.  

We're thinking we'll leave the house dogs locked up in the chick room during herdstock, to keep them from getting accidently turned loose when someone comes in or out.

It hit me that we're not much more than 2.5 mos. away from kidding season, too.  Where did the summer go????


----------



## redtailgal

Your working so hard to get things ready for Herdstock!  

I appreciate what you are doing!


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Your working so hard to get things ready for Herdstock!
> 
> I appreciate what you are doing!


X2


----------



## Mo's palominos

Freeney is doing great ! He runs the farm now! Which Hoosier DOES NOT appreciate. 
They had a huge scuffle over who the top goat is. Freeney won. He even let the LGD know he's the new sherriff in town!


----------



## Roll farms

I've been wanting to ask how he's doing but didn't want to pester you, I know you're busy.

Thanks for the update.  

Tis a labor of love to be ready for Herdstock, ladies, I don't mind...and honestly, it's just my normal spring cleaning done a bit late so it'll be spiffed up for company.


----------



## Roll farms

House, porch, gator, yard, barns - all ready.

Are y'all here yet?  

Got a sinus headache going today and my guts are in a turmoil.  Been arguing w/ a coworker who just HAS to have the last word.  Problem is, she's also one of my best R/L friends and it's carrying over into our friendship.  Gonna end it (the argument)  today one way or another, just hope the friendship doesn't end, too.  :/

This morning I've potted some houseplants for a friend, replanted some flowers in pots where the original flowers have died off / dried up / look bad, froze more peppers, made more tom. juice, burned trash, and done 2 loads of laundry....after I did chores.

Working 3-8 at the store tonight.  Going in a bit early to 'have it out' w/ the coworker first.  Yay.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## redtailgal

I hope it works out with a good ending.  

Being friends can just be complicated.  Goats and cows are so easy.


----------



## autumnprairie

GL today with your coworker


----------



## elevan

See you at Herdstock Roll!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> See you at Herdstock Roll!


X2


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Can't wait!  And thank you for all of the work you are taking on for this.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, the coworker thing sorta fizzled.

I went in, asked if she had time to 'go smoke', and she said, "I just had one."

So I said, "Well....that was actually a euphemism for 'go talk'...."  

She says, "I've got too much to check in here."  (She's the reciever and we'd just gotten in a bunch of carhart for winter....)

Sooooo......nothing got resolved BUT she did seem 'friendlier' than she has for 2 weeks.  So....*scratching my head*

(She ripped my head off a couple weeks ago over some minor thing while I was in there buying feed.  I told her she could wait til I was clocked in to "b-word for female dog" at me about work stuff, and she took offense and has made several smart-aleck comments and sent one crappy email since.  I replied to the crappy email and told her I'd be in Thurs. to talk about it......then she wouldn't talk.  I think she's realized she's wrong but doesn't want to say so.)

Ah well.  Either way, it's done.  If she brings it up again I'ma tell her she had her shot to discuss it and passed it up, IT'S OVER.  
I am not a dweller.  I'm more of a 'put your big girl pants on and deal w/ it." type.

*****

Now then.  You guys really gotta stop thankin' me for spring cleaning my house, lol.  I normally do it in late winter, just didn't bother this year b/c I wanted it to look 'fresh' for herdstock.  The rest of the work I've done is just my own anal-retentive OCD 'company's coming so it must be perfect'-type stuff.  I just know somewhere there's something I'm overlooking that someone will notice ....

If any of you want my address or phone # so you can call for directions, or need to call on your way, shoot me a pm and I'll give it to you.


----------



## Vickir73

I wish I were closer, I'd really like to go to this Herdstock.  I haven't a clue what it is, but it sounds like fun (I'm guessing it has to do with a lot of people and lots of animals - so, of course, what could be better


----------



## Roll farms

Hitch a ride w/ Autumnprairie...she's coming clear from OK!!

Yes, people...animals...and FOOOOOD.  And did I mention goat milk fudge?  And a milking demo?  And GATOR RIDES~~


----------



## autumnprairie

Actually Arkansas but you are more than welcome to hitch a ride with me


----------



## Roll farms

Now why the heck did I think OK?  

Allll this time I'da swore you were in OK.  whoopsie.


----------



## currycomb

autumprairie, what is your route to herdstock? when are you leaving and returning? i would like to go, but doen't seem like anyone from here is going, and i don't think i can afford the gas in my truck. if you are traveling close to me, i would like to maybe hitch a ride, help with gas and driving.(told hubby i was not going, but....)


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Now why the heck did I think OK?
> 
> Allll this time I'da swore you were in OK.  whoopsie.


Because that is where Queen Mum was ?


----------



## Roll farms

I am soooo ready for Herdstock.  I want the week to fly by but it'll probably crawl.  :/

I have made a 'to do' list for every day next week so I can keep myself busy.  

Today we have a visiting doe leaving that's been here getting bred.  Then DH and I are going to my MIL's to cut up some fallen tree limbs so he can mow easier tomorrow.
THEN....football this afternoon.   
Tomorrow 6 guineas I sold this spring are coming home....they want to wander to the neighbors and it's not working out.  Gotta find a buyer b/c I don't need them....

Hoping more people let me know if they're coming to Herdstock...I hate to tell people to plan / fix food / buy stuff for 25 and then have 50 show up.


----------



## autumnprairie

is it Friday yet?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Are guineas any easier than chickens?  It sounds like they stick around most people's properties pretty well.  I might be interested in some...lemme do some researching here to learn more about them.


----------



## Roll farms

They wander like crazy.....stupid things.  Even out into busy highways.  This will be the 2nd batch I've bought back b/c they won't stay home.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yeah, after I did some searching, I found several sites that said they get really home-driven and it is hard to get them to stop trying to find their way back.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

And they make the worst noise in the world. Sounds evil. lol And it's loud!!

I know someone who's guineas wouldn't stay in the yard and kept going to the neighbors house and waking them up every morning so he went and thru corn onto the highway and one by one they were all run over. lol


----------



## Mo's palominos

Mine stay home  :/. Maybe because my neighbors are so far away


----------



## Roll farms

Guineas didn't come today....goat didn't leave yesterday....never pays to plan things around others.

The goat owner broke the hitch on his hay wagon and had a mess to clean up.  Guineas weren't as easy to catch as the guy thought they'd be.

I had planned on cleaning chicken pens tomorrow but it's supposed to storm / rain all night / day so ended up doing that today.  We also got the buck barn cleaned, the new sign put up, and some other piddly stuff that needed doing.

Ran to town and got the burgers / condiments for Herdstock.

I'm really, really annoyed that it's supposed to rain Saturday.  It's rained *maybe* 7 days all summer.  Supposed to be nice Friday and Sunday...but rain Saturday.

Seriously?  They just have to pick OUR day to make it rain?

How RUDE!

The good news:  Batch 2 of small and medium pond fishies are thriving.  I may go get a few bigguns soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

It can't rain on our day


----------



## elevan

It is NOT gonna rain on Saturday.  Sorry but the weather man is dead wrong.  That rain is gonna get pushed back till Sunday or Monday.  You just wait and see...and if I'm wrong then I'll eat a hat a Herdstock.  Hah!


----------



## Roll farms

*reminds self to make a little hat out of fudge so Em can eat it w/out coughing up a lint ball later*


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan




----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Roll farms

Well......doesn't it figure?  My boys both have bald spots on their sides (mites, I'm guessing) and the kids have all come down w/ a cough / snotty nose.  5 days away from Herdstock.

Gonna break out the Nuflor and 7 dust and ivomec....

Got about half of my 'stuff to keep me busy until Saturday' list done already.  Can't do the other half until at least Thurs. (housework, cutting up veggies, etc.)

The goat and guineas all finally left today.  The guineas arrived at 9 am and left at 4 pm.  Short and sweet stay, lol.

Paranoid about how much food I need.....I have 60 dogs and 40 burgers but what if someone eats / wants more than 1 burger?  Thinking I'll go buy more, I can always eat them later.

Is it Saturday yet??????


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so ready for HERDSTOCK! That sounds like plenty of food


----------



## redtailgal

I bought 40 individual size bags of potato chips........do I need more?


----------



## Roll farms

Some others said they'd bring chips, RTG, so I think that's PLENTY!

We only have 30 people coming right now....but I know my dh and his bff can eat 2 burgers and 2 dogs (or more) ea.  I'd rather have too much than not enough.
And....I know what I can feed any stragglers for dinner, lol.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Don't know if this might help, but I could bring a few more pounds of ground beef you'd like (we just got a steer in the freezer so plenty to go around).


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks, but I've already got 20 more patties, I stopped on my way home from work this morning.  Appreciate it, though!

They're now saying 50% chance of rain....grrrr.....hopefully it will be on / off instead of all -day torrential downpours.  *sigh*

Gonna need more lawn chairs....if we're ALL gonna be stuck on the porch.


----------



## currycomb

should we bring some chairs? how about an easy-up tent thing? (if there is room in autumnprairie"s vehicle).


----------



## Roll farms

I have a huge porch, we should all fit unless it's an absolute downpour, and we have an awning, too...hopefully that will do.

But if anyone has room to bring a lawn chair along, they might.  We have 8 chairs, a bench, and 2 pic nic tables and I was thinking we wouldn't ALL be stuck on the porch at once, but if it does end up raining a lot we may just end up there for a spell.

Good thing none of us will melt and can talk 'critters' for days...lol.


----------



## elevan

I've already said it's not gonna rain Roll...don't cha believe me?  Or do you really want me to eat my hat?  It's a really nice hat, I'd hate to have to eat it...  



I already keep a folding chair in my trunk (for the FM) so I'll have my own if needed.


----------



## autumnprairie

I have room in the van for chairs
Rolls what time do ya want us there Saturday?


----------



## elevan

FB event says 10am - 5pm


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> FB event says 10am - 5pm


Thank you


----------



## Symphony

Wow all that Estrogen in one spot.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Symphony said:
			
		

> Wow all that Estrogen in one spot.....


  Yup lotsa estrogen so ya better duck and cover.


----------



## Vickir73

will pictures of herdstock be posted somewhere?  so  I can at least see what I'm missing   If you'll post pics of herdstock, I'll post pics of the poultry show I'll be at Saturday


----------



## Roll farms

AP, I sent you an in invite on Facebook.  

Milking demo will be at 11am sharp.  1st barn tour at 10am.  I'll be taking people for gator rides (that want to go) until we eat, in small groups (it seats 2 but I put blankets in back folks can sit on.)

Forecast says 60% chance of rain, mainly after 2pm.  We'll just have to stuff ourselves and sit around and 'talk critters' while it pours.  

Cant think of anyone I'd rather hang out in the rain with than you guys.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm just annoyed at the weather.  No rain all summer.  Now it's gonna rain the next 3 days - the entire time RTG is here visiting - and probably all day during Herdstock.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Gotta finish the housework today and chop veggies.

DH was mowing until dark last night trying to get everything perfect.

It'll probably be a muddy wet mess when everyone gets here.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

We'll still have a great time, but it sure is annoying.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Ah, it'll be fun.  I am going to grab my spare boots and some extra clothes just in case though   Oh, and I cut 8 pounds of Rhubarb last night so I decided I am going to make  a cake to bring too.


----------



## Roll farms

*perks up*  

Cake?  I love cake...


----------



## redtailgal

SOMEONE had to eat a hat!


----------



## Roll farms

And I got the pics to prove it....lol


----------



## autumnprairie

I can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## kstaven

Pics are essential.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> SOMEONE had to eat a hat!







			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> And I got the pics to prove it....lol







			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I cut 8 pounds of Rhubarb last night so I decided I am going to make  a cake to bring too.


The cake was good! First time I've ever had Rhubarb so it was a good first experience with it!

How's your finger doing?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So glad you liked it.  The kids and DH attacked it and it is just about gone.  Finger split again while I was milking last night but I am taking it easy today to give it a chance to close up better.  Thanks for asking.  How about yours?  Gosh, maybe we both need bubble wrap.


----------



## autumnprairie

I don't know if bubble wrap would work


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I know what you...oh look a bird!


----------



## autumnprairie

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I know what you...oh look a bird!


Lol that was too funny


----------



## Roll farms

The party's over......now what do I do???

I sort of feel like you do after Christmas.....all that excitement / buildup and now......tis over.  :/

I would normally have been gradually cutting back and clearing up the spent perennials and veggies as I go along in late summer, but left a lot so the place would look 'green' for herdstock.    Guess I'll go start it, just not so gradually.  I've also been waiting for my only sane relative (who lives 2 hrs away) to make it down to see it but she's been having various issues and unable to visit.  Maybe if I start tearing stuff out, she'll come.  

2 mos. away from kidding so I guess I should get the kid room ready, my record books out, check out tattoo letters, etc.

Thanks again to everyone who came and made it a great time.


----------



## autumnprairie

If ya were closer I would come visit


----------



## redtailgal

GOsh, Roll that sounds like a lot of work!

Hmmm.  wish I could come help!  

and you still cant take me.


----------



## Roll farms

I can take you ...to a windmill festival.  

I forgot to tell y'all that the morning after herdstock, I went out on the porch and the table cloths had all blown away.  My hair was crunchy from getting soaked in the rain w/ hairspray in it.  I looked down and had on one green shoe and one red shoe.  That's how you know you had a good time the night before....crunchy hair, missing tablecloths, and mismatched shoes.

I think Red had a good time once....but I'll let her tell you about it if she wants to.


----------



## redtailgal

lol I had a lot of good times.........which one are ya talking about?

and nope, never did find them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Those of us who couldn't make it need pics!!


----------



## bonbean01

So true!!!!  More pics please!  Really hope to make it to one of these sometime...would be so awesome to meet the people I've come to love on here


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I forgot to tell y'all that the morning after herdstock, I went out on the porch and the table cloths had all blown away.  My hair was crunchy from getting soaked in the rain w/ hairspray in it.  I looked down and had on one green shoe and one red shoe.  That's how you know you had a good time the night before....crunchy hair, missing tablecloths, and mismatched shoes.




I really needed that laugh right now.  Thanks for the mental pic Roll.  

I've had those moments myself and yep, definitely an indicator of a good time.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Merry Christmas Rolls!!


----------



## elevan




----------



## Royd Wood

Multiple posting  tut tut tut elevan - you have hijacked the whole site lol well except to me that is lol not on your fav list eh 

All the very best to you Rolls


----------



## elevan

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Multiple posting  tut tut tut elevan - you have hijacked the whole site lol well except to me that is lol not on your fav list eh




You don't have a journal Royd...._or I would've posted there_   Merry Christmas!


----------

